# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  روايتي الأولى [.... فِيْ » سَوٍآإلفنَا مَلآمِـحٍ © ....]

## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح © ..]*
*::*
*::*
*::*
*هو الاسم الذي وقع اختياري عليه لروايتي*
*التي تحكي الواقع والخيال معاً*
*التي تحكي عن مجتمعنا القطيفي*
*وكفاها فخراً أن تحكي عن قطيف العزة*
*فَ [.. قطيفنا .. فخرنا .. ]*
*ربما يقول البعض أني أبالغ في حبي للقطيف*
*لكن هذا بعيض ما أكنه لقطيفنا*
*يكفي حديثاً عن القطيف < 3*
*لأني لن أنتهي من حديثي عنها ولو غداً*
*سأتكلم عن روايتي الآن*
*روايتي أبطالها المراهقين*
*روايتي تحكي جزء من واقع القطيف المؤلم*
*وأيضاً تحكي عن واقعها الجميل*
*لا أقول لكم أنها واقعية بحتة*
*فقد أضفت عليها لمسة من خيالي*
*أتمنى أن تنال ذائقتكم الأدبية*
*فأنا مجرد هاوية للقراءة*
*ولست كاتبة محترفة*
*أترك لكم الحكم على روايتي*
*همسهـ .. \ 1_ سأتكلم في الرواية بلغة القطيف والفصحى معاً =)*
*2_ لا أسمح ولن أسمح أن تنقل قصتي بدون أذن مني
**3_ روايتي نزلتها من قبل في عدة منتديات.. بنزل كم جزء أحين .. وإن عجبتكم نزلت لكم الباقي على دفعات 
لحتى نوصل مع باقي المنتديات 


قراءة ممتعه 

**ღ ღ ღ*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (1) © ..]


كانوا جالسين في ساحة المدرسة
كعادتهم على الارض
ويضحكوا ومهسترين
زي عادتهم في كل يوم اربعاء
كان الوقت نهاية الدوام
يحبوا جلستهم ويتمنوا مايفترقوا
رغم انهم عارفين ان هالدنيا بتفرقهم غصب بس يدخلوا الجامعة
كان عالم المدرسه جميل بالنسبه لهم زي ماهو مقرف
جميل بجمعتهم بضحكتهم
كانت شلتهم مكونة من {... مريم ، مروى ، زينب ، زهراء ، جنان ، الاء ... }
كلهم واحد كلهم حاملين هم بعض
همهم واحد
قاموا يوم جت لهم المعلمة المناوبة تطردهم من المدررسه
مروى :: بيتنا الثاني وبيتنا الثاني واخر شي يطردونا اما هم شي
ردت عليها المعلمة :: ايه الصباح تجوا متأخرين ونهاية الدوام تطلعوا متأخرين
يلا خلصونا نبغى نروح بيوتنا
ألاء همست لمريم :: مشكل الي يشوفهم يقولوا ماعمرهم طلعوا وخلونا انا وياش لحالنا
ضحكت مريم بخفه :: ايه والله
خلصوا البنات لبسهم ماعدا { مريم ، ألاء }
لأنهم يروحوا بسيارة
جنان وهي تطلع :: نلتقي الليلة
الكل :: أن شاء الله
وطلعوا الباقي معاها
مريم : ألاءووه ويش بتجيبي الليلة ؟
ألاء :: والله مادري ! ، وأنتي ؟
مريم :: أني بعد مادري !
ألاء :: طيب شرايش تجين بيتنا نسوي مع بعض
مريم تخصرت :: وثيابي
ألاء ضربتها على راسها :: بقرة ماينشره عليش ، ثيابش ياذكية عندش حلين الاول انش تروحي بيتكم تبدلي وبعدين ترجعي بيتنا
والثاني انش تلبسي من عندي
مريم بكسل :: وااال أروح بيتنا أول بعدين أجي بيتكم
ألاء قاطعتها :: لاتصيري سودانية ، ترى الفرق بين بيتنا وبيتكم جدار بس ، وبعدين مادام ماتبغي تروحي بيتكم أول خذي من عندي بدلة
مريم بعباطة :: لا لا ويع وشو ألبس من عندش
ألاء بستهزاء :: مشكل ترى أحنا بنات خالة
مريم :: يوه توني أدري
ألاء لفت عنها وراحت قعدت
مريم ضحكت على حركة ألاء المتوقعة
لأنها دايماً إذا أنقهرت منها تلف عنها وماتكلمها
مريم :: ولوش لا تقولين زعلتي مني أفآآ ، مو أني روحش ، شلون تزعلي مني ؟
ألاء أبتسمت : أول شي أني مازعلت ، ثاني شي لا يا واثق
مريم ضحكت وقالت :: من لي أنا يا حلمي والمنى " وأشرت على ألاء " أنت السنا وعنك لا غنى
ألاء ضحكت :: وي فديتش بث ، ولا علي رضا خخخخ
مريم ضحكت :: أكيد أني صوتي أحلى موليه
ألاء :: أكيد ، أصلاً من يسمعش بيعتزل هع
جت مريم بترد بس سمعوا صوت هرن السيارة الي توصلهم وطلعوا لها

ღ ღ ღ

( ألاء ، مريم ، مروى ، زينب ، زهراء ، جنان )
فتيات 15 عام
في الصف الثالث الإعدادي

ღ ღ ღ

\
/
\

*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (2) © ..]

بدايهـ ... / 
أحب أن أوضح لكم أن قصص بعض الأبطال واقعية 
ولكن الحوارات ومكان حدوثها وبعض الأحداث أنا قد غيرت فيها
يعني بعض الأحيان مثلاً موقف حدث لـِ مروى 
يمكن أخليه عند ألاء 
هذا مجرد مثاااال ^^
\
/
\ 


وصلت ألاء ومريم بيت [ ألاء ]
نزلوا على طول راحوا غرفة ألاء وسكروا الباب
وعلى طول شغلوا المكيف
مريم :: ولاء " ألاء يسموها ولاء أحياناً " تكفييييين قولي أن عندش بوظه في البيت ، حرر مو صاحي
ألاء :: يب عندي ، وهذا من حظش الجميل ، دقيقه بس
وراحت نزلت ورجعت بالبوظة

[.. ليلاً ..]

كانوا البنات مجتمعين في بيت مروى
وكل وحده جايبه طبق
جالسين ياكلوا حلويات ويشربوا القهوة حالياً
بعده مايجي وقت العشاء عندهم
يضحكوا ويتكلموا
واحياناً السكوت يحل مكان كل هذا
كانوا مفتقدين في جلستهم [ زهراء ]
جت سلمت عليهم وأنطلقت المدينة
وزينب كل شوي تصيح
مو متعوده تقعد بدون زهراء
أقرب أنسانه ليها هي زهراء
والبنات يسكتوها ويقولوا لها انها بتشوفها السبت
ليش هالصياح
بس لاحياة لمن تنادي
قالت مريم في محاولة لتلطيف الجو :: أقول شسمش أنتينا يالي عازمتنا بيتكم ، بسرعة أنقشعي برى
ماتدخلي بدون لابتوبش
مروى تكتفت :: بعد البيت بيت أبونا والقوم حاربونا
ضحكوا البنات عليهم وعلى حركاتهم الي ماتتغير
مريم بهبالة :: كأني زعلت ، لا زعلت أكيد " لفت لفتها وأخذت الشنطة وجت بتطلع " خلاص مع السلامة ما أكلمش ولا بتشوفيني في بيتش " وهي تسوي روحها تصيح " اهـئ اهـئ اهـئ اهـئ
مروى قامت حضنتها بهبالة :: ولاتزعلي ، وبعد خذي اللاب بيتكم ، بس لاتزعلي ، ترى أموت بعدش أني
مريم ضحكت وتباعدت عنها :: طسي بس ، اصلاً أني مستحيل أطلع من بيتكم حتى لوطردتيني خخخ
مروى دزتها :: ماعندش كرامه " وبحلست عليها وفلحت لبرى الغرفه "
ضحكوا عليها البنات
وقعدت مريم ، شوي وفتحت زينب سالفة
زينب :: بنات دريتوا ويش سوت أبلة حصيصه
البنات :: لا ، ويش مسويه هالمره بعد
زينب وهي تضحك :: دخلت علينا وكان درسنا عن الملك سعود
كل تقول مات في اليونان ودفن في الرياض في مقبرة العود كل تقول بنت معلمة يعني هذي مقبرة ملوك قالت المعلمة ايه توصين ندفنش فيها قالت البنت اسم الله علي فيش ان شاء الله كل تقول المعلمة بسسم الله علي هههههه
البنات :: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جنان :: ههههه ما أستغرب منها ، هذاك اليوم الحصه الأولى الصباح
ماجات أبلة الحصة الأولى وهي عليها المناوبة كل تسأل من عليكم
قلنا المعلمة الفلانية قلت تقول يوه ليكون بتغيب وبيدخلوني عليكم
كل تقول لها بنت مانبغاش
كشت علينا وقالت ولا أنا ابغاكم ههههه
ألاء تضحك :: هههههه فديتها بس ، لو كل المعلمات زيها جان أحنا بخير ههه
البنات :: أيه والله هالقمر خخخ
دخلت مروى على هالكلمه
مروى بهباله :: مين ، بسرعه أعترفوا مين القمر ، أكيد أني
مريم كشت عليها وقالت :: ويع ، إذا أنتي قمر ، شخليتي للحليوين
ويع ويع ويع
مروى بغرور :: عليش ، وبعدين أيه أني القمر عجل أنتي !!
مريم تكش عليها :: مالت عليش وعلى وجهش
مروى بسرعه : اغصان الجنه
ألاء :: قصدش حطب جهنم
مروى :: شدخلش فينا أني ومريم
ألاء حضنت مريم وبهباله :: بت خالتي وأني وهي واحد ، صح ميمو
مريم تبوسها :: صحين
زينب بهباله :: غطو عواينكم ، عيييييييييييييييييب أنتي ويها
ألاء بدلع :: من الحره ماعندكم أحد يحبكم ، وبعدين مانبغى عواذل
مروى :: مشكل بس ، وبعدين مريموه زيحي عن ألاء ، بعدين منى تغار
مريم بضيق :: الله يخليكم لاتجيبوني لي طاري هالبنية ، اكرهها من كل قلبي
مروى بتأنيب ضمير :: يوه ميمو لاتشيلي في خاطرش ، موقصدي ترى
مريم أبتسمت بدون نفس:: لا عادي تعودت على طاريها الي ينرفزني
ألاء مسكت يد مريم وشدت عليها وناظرت عيونها
ألاء :: لاتزعلي ترى حتى أني عندي هم مقارب همش
مريم :: آه يابت خالتي الظاهر ان حتى حظوظنا مثل بعض
هذا كان كلامهم في قلوبهم
بس لغة العيون وصلت كلام كل وحده للثانيه
زينب :: ولوش شاهدتي أنتِ جميلة
ألاء :: نو ، أنتي شاهدتيه
زينب بحمااس : أيه ، ورهيب ححده
ألاء :: يعني أعتمد
زينب ضحكت :: أعتمدي
مريم :: هي أنتي ويها ، في ويش تتكلموا
ألاء :: مسلسل كوري
مريم بقررف :: وييع ولاهونتي عنهم
ألاء ضحكت :: لا ، ولابهون ، شسمه خليش في الآي باد أحسن لش
مريم بهباله :: وه بس فديت آي بادي
ضحكوا البنات
وقالت ألاء بتقليد :: وه بس فديت آي فوني
مروى كشت عليهم :: مالت عليكم ثنيتكم ، يعني تبغوا تحسرونا مثلاً
ضحكوا ألاء ومريم
وقالت ألاء :: لا غناتي ، أحنا كل وحده منا أشترت إلا تبغاه بفلوسها
جمعنا وشرينا ، مو زيش أنتي وييها مسرفين هع
مريم بتأيد :: صادقه بت خالتي
جنان :: هههه عاد أنتوا عايلتكم موالية لـ .. أبل ، إذا مريموه أخوانها عدهم آي فون
وولاد خالتكم عدهم وأمش ولاءووه بس هي الي خرجت عن القاعده خخ عندها N8
ضحكت ألاء :: ههههه شفتي كيفا أحنا متطورين 
زينب بستهبال :: إلا ولاء شحوال آي فونش القديم " تعني جوالها القديم بس هي تستعبط لانه كان مخرف قببل لاتشتري الآي فون =p "
ألاء بسخرية : يسلم عليش
زينب بستهبال :: الله يسلمه ويسمن صاحبته الرشيقه
ألاء تضحك :: ههههههههه ، بتحسديني على رشاقتي بعد
على قولة السورين تفي من تمك
ضحكت زينب :: تفووو تفووو ماشاء الله
ألاء بهبالة : ويييعع غرقتيني بسعابيلش
البنات :: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
جنان بغبنة :: بنات مستوعبين أن أحنا كلها كم شهر ونصير بنات ثانوي
ألاء بهم :: لاتذكريني ، الله يعينا على مابتلانا
مريم بعباطة :: يلا بنودع المتوسط خلاص
بدل مانصير بنات ثالث متوسط ، بنصير بنات أول ثانوي هع
ألاء ضربتها على راسها :: بلا عباطتش ألحين
دخلت مروى من برى :: أقول بنات ياحلوين حان وقت العشااء هع*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*جنان بهبالة :: صلوااات على أبو الغزوات ، مابغى تحطوه
مروى :: أقول يلا بس أنتي وييها ، أنقشعوا خارجاً فرداً فرداً
ألاء بهبال وهي تأشر على مروى :: أنه القذافي ألحقوه بيتاً بيتاً داراً داراً
زنقةً زنقة ههههههه
البنات ماعدا مروى :: هع هع هع قويهـ
مروى تسوي روحها زعلانه :: روحوا ماشبهتوني إلا بالغبي هذا
أمشوا بس تعشوا لا أغير رايي
البنات ضحكوا وأتجهوا لغرفة الطعام في بيت مروى

ღ ღ ღ

دائماً تنتهي الأوقات الجميلة سريعاً
وهذا ما حصل
أنقضى يوم قضيته مع الصديقات
كان جميلاً
فلا عتب عليه أن أنتهي سريعاً
فهكذا دائماً الأيام المتميزة
لا أعرف أي بداية للمجهول ستبدأ من الغد
فكل يوم مجهول بالنسبة لي قبل أن يبدأ
ليس لدي أي رغبة في الخلود للنوم
ولكن أخشى بطش الزمن
فاليوم الذي هو الآن بالنسبة لي سعيد
أخشى أن يحوله ليوم تعيس حزين
تشاركني دموعي فيه
ولا أحد غيري أنا ألاء
القلب المتحطم بفعل الزمن وبفعل أمـ....... ( قاطعها رنة جوالها )


مجنون لو تدري بحالي
يسحرني سناك
سأقول إذا قيل مغالي
مجنون هواك
يا ألطف نسمة ... يا محمد
يا أروع بسمة ... يا محمد
يا ألطف نسمة يا أروع بسمة هيمني هواك

دقت ألاء على صاحبة الاتصال بعد ما انقطعت النغمة وتوقف الجوال عن الرنين
ولاء بروقان :: هلا ريم
مريم بعصبية :: كان لا رديتي ، ولا بعد مروقة الأخت ع الآخر
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههه شسوي ، ما حبيت أقطع النشيدة
وبغيت علي رضا يروقني
مريم بأعتراض :: لا والله
ألاء بضحكة :: أيه والله ، بعدين أحمدي ربش صوت علي رضا روقني لأني كنت من شويات معصبة ومتفاعلة ع الآخر وحاطه المخلص
مريم ضحكت :: ههههههه يعني لازم علي رضا في السالفة
الاء بهبالة :: حدش بس ، إلا حبيبي ماتجيبي طاري أسمه على لسانش ، ياعسى هاللسان القطع
مريم :: أسم الله علي ، عسى لسانش أنتي يامالش الماحي
ألاء :: لعنات على هالوجه
مريم :: تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ ، حسني ألفاظش يابتي
ألاء بعباطة :: حسني مبارك لو القذافي
مريم بعباطة :: لا خليفة وحمد يامالهم الماحي ألي يمحيهم عن الكره الأرضيه
ألاء بعباطة :: آش أبو صلمان يهتفها معاهم
مريم ومازال مشوار العبط مستمر في مكالمتهم :: بالله صدق ، وعلى فكرة إذا مسكوش بالجرم المشهود وأنتي تقولي هالقصيدة ، أنتي مو بت خالتي ولا أعرفش
ألاء تعترض :: لا بالله ، أقول مادري من ألي تدعي من شوي
مريم :: أهـئ ، من ألي ماتحب آل خليفة هذي الخاينة
رسلوها لإيران
ألاء بضحكة :: أشوف بديتي تهلوسي يابت خالتي
مريم تمثل الضحكه :: هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ، ظريفة لدرجة ماني قادره أسكت من الضحك ، أقول طيري بس ، يلا أني بسكر لاتخسري رصيدي
ألاء تشهق :: ياربي الكذب ، أني داقة يالشلاخه
مريم تقلب الموضوع عليها :: بعد مادقيت عليش دقيتي ولا مافتكرتي فيني
ألاء ضحكت :: هههه طيب ماقلتي ويش تبغي داقه
مريم بصدق :: مادري حسيتش متضايقة ، قلت أدق أغير جوش
ألاء ابتسمت بحب والدموع متجمعة بعيونها :: .... ( لارد )
مريم وهي حاسة بألاء :: يلا عمري باي
ألاء ودموعها تجري على خدها الناعم مثلها :: بايات غناتي
وسكرت منها وفلتت روحها على سريرها وهي تصيح وتصيح وتصيح
ولا شي يعبر عن حالتها إلا الدموع
إلا أن غاصت في النوم متناسية دفترها على الطاولة مفتوح لكل من دخل غرفتها

ღ ღ ღ

استيقظت ألاء صباحاً على صوت المنبه

ما لعيني لا تنام
كم يؤرقها الهيام
ترقب الفجر وعيسى
أن بدا يجلوا الظلام
من شقا الأيام أدعوا
أرتجي منه القيام
يا بن مريم عد ألينا
فاللقاء مسك الختام
" آه ياعلي رضا رهيييبة لدرجة تخلي وحده مهبوله تحطها نغمت منبه 
= = ماتعني نفسها وتعني بت الجيران  "



التي اعتادت أن تضبطه
يومياً على صلاة الصبح ، ولا أجمل من الاستيقاظ لها
= = = عن جد صلاة الصبح لها جوها الخاص
والله رهيب الصباح والقعدة فيه
" نرجع لبطلتنا المراهقة "
قامت ودخلت الحمام وتمسحت وخلصت وصلت
وانسدحت على السرير حاطة دعاء الصباح بصوت أبا ذر الحلواجي
وتردد وراه
ولما خلص تقلبت محاولة النوم
لكن النوم جافاها
فقامت والساعة لحين ماوصلت 5:30
ونزلت لمطبخهم جهزت لها فطور بسيط وركبت به فوق بيتهم ( السطح )
زي مانسميه أحنا القطيفين = = = فديتنا
وفطرت في الجو الجميل الصباح وهي حاطه لها أناشيد لبنانين تسمعهم
خلصت فطور ونزلته تحت ورجعت غرفتها
أنتبهت أن مذكراتها مفتوحه من أمس
راحت لها ولقت صفحه جديده مفتوحه ومكتوب فيها

عزيزتي الغالية .. لولو
اللحظات السعيدة حقاً تمر سريعاً
لكن لها في القلب ذكريات جميلة
تظل محفوره في قلبك الصغير والطاهر
أختي الجميلة
المجهول مظلم بالنسبة لنا
لكن لما لا نجعل الأمل شمعة لنا في دروبنا
لما لانعتقد بل نتيقن أن الله سيكتب ما هو في صالحنا
ولما تحولين يومك المترف بالسعادة
ليوم حزين من أجل آي مخلوق
أبداً لا تفكري في مايزعجك
فأنت في أجمل مراحل حياتك الجميلة
حاولي أن تبعدي الحزن عن روحك الطاهرة
رغم أن الله قد خلق الإنسان في كبد
وكتب المشقه عليه أكثر من الراحة والفرح
ولكن مازلت صغيرة على هموم هذه الدنيا المتعبة
جميلتي
أنا أعرف من سيسمع لكِ
أنها ( مريم )
فهي أقرب من روحك إليك
والجميع يعلم بذلك
لا تخفي عنها شيء أبداً
ولائي .. أنها أول مره أقرأ في دفترك
ولم أقرأ سوى صفحة واحدة
فسامحيني غاليتي
ولكنها ليست أول مره أراه عندك
يبدوا أنه رفيق لأسرارك
لذا كوني حذرة وانتبهي ألا يقع في يد أحدهم
ويتطفل فيقرأه جميعه
ويعرف بجميع أسرارك
ومعرفة هذا قد يجرك لمصيبة لا نعلم ما نتائجها
غاليتي دمت لبيتنا نوراً


أحد أخوانك الأعزاء

ملاحظهـ ../ لا تحاولي أبداً مؤبداً تعرفي من أنا خخخخ

انتهت ألاء من القراءة وضمت مذكراتها لصدرها ودموعها تنزل بفرح
فيه ناس يحبوها ويغلوها
وهذا أهم شي بالنسبة لها
بعد ما ظنت أنها منبوذهـ ...

ღ ღ ღ


\
/
\
/

*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (3) © ..]

.
.
.
.








~][.. 
أطلقت زفرات مصدرها هذا الصدر المترف بالحزن
والذي فاض فيه الفرح إلى السماء
كما تفيض الروح من الجسد وبلا عودة
أجل أنا جسد بلا روح
جسد ينتظر من يعيد إليه روحه
يتمسك بسراب الأمل
لكنه أحمق إذ ظن أن هناك أحداً من الناس يستطيع ذلك
فلا أحد يستطيع أعادة روحي إلي
إلا رب الأكوان
والذي بإرادته سيعيد روح الفرح لصدري
كما سيعيد الروح للموتى يوم المبعث
و ظنّي فيكـ يَا رب " جميييل " فـَ حقق ليَ إلهي | حُسن ظنّي
... ][~
،،،،،،

[..تمسك بسراب الأمل ..]
بقلم :: أسْرَآرْ 

::::::::::::::

هكذا ختمت موضوعها الجديد في أحد المنتديات
خاطرتها الجديدة
تعشق هذا المنتدى بكل من فيه
هم الذين شجعوها على أنماء موهبة الكتابة لديها
( ألاء ) الكاتبة الناضجة
ذات الأسلوب السلس
والفكر الجميل
بالنسبة لهم هي فتاة في العشرين
يجهلون تماماً أنها فتاة الخامسة عشر ربيعاً فقط

" معليش الخاطره مره سيئه لأنها من كتاباتي ، لأن ألاء نفسها تكتب 
بس رفضت رفضاً باتاً أنها تعطيني من كتاباتها 
تقول ليي أحمدي ربش خليتش تنشري قصتي = = مذلهـ وقسسم ><
وهي تنشر وكتاباتها مره جميله 
بس قالت ليي ما أسمح لش تحطيهم في قصتش 
فسلكوا يا أهل الخبرة  "

ღ ღ ღ

[ ..مريم ..]


مساكه آي بادها وتكتب في Notes
مخصصه مساحه لها أسمتها
::::
فضفضة بعيدة عن الواقع المرير }|
:::
كانت تكتب ::
حتَى الفَرْحَ !
مْنّ كَثرةَ أوجَاعِيْ [ قَتْيلَ ] !

:::::: منقولهـ ::::::

تنهدت بعد ما كتبتها
[ منى ] أسم تكرهه وتكره صاحبته
تقول أنها تحبها
ما مفهوم الحب لديها هذه ألـ .. [ منى ]
الحب طاهر جداً
ليس بتفكيرها ولا تفكير غيرها
فالناس شوهوا مسمى الـ .. [ حب ]
فالحب ليس كما [ يظنون ]
معاذ الله
ولكن !!
ماذا يعني أنها تحب فتاة
ما الذي تريده مني أنا [ مريم ]
كرهت أول حرف من أسمي لأننا اشتركنا في ذات الحرف
ألـ .. [ الميم ]
ولكن ميمي [ أنا ] تختلف بالكلية
مع ميمـ .. [ هذهـ ]
فأنا أطهر منها بكثير
أنا [ قلب طاهر ] .. [ خائف ] أن تلوثه
هذه ألـ .. [ دنيا ]
أعانك الله يـا .. [قلبي ]
يبدوا أنك ستواجه [ أعباء ]كثيرة في هذه الدنيا
وأعانك الله يـا .. [ ألاء ]
يا ابنة خالتي يـا.. [ أقرب من الأنفاس للروح ]
يـا.. [ توأم الروح ]
لأن معاناتي تتكرر [ معكـ ]
ولكن ربما أنت من [ أحبك ]
لم يخالف طبيعة [ البشر ]


ღ ღ ღ


... :: طلال من موجود داخل
طلال :: أدخل ألاء داخل بس متحجبه يعني عادي
إعصار من المشاعر أصبح في قلبه
نظر إلى طلال وهو يخرج من المكان
آه طلال لما تخرج وكأنك لم تفعل شيء
أعصار من المشاعر الجميلة بداخلي لتلك ألـ .. [ ألاء ]
ليتها تعلم بها فقط !
دخلت لـ الداخل
لم أراها !!
أين هي
خيبهـ .. خيبهـ .. خيبهـ ..
هذا الذي أشعر به
بالتأكيد هي بالداخل
فأنا أسمع أصوات فتيات من هذه الغرفهـ
آه ترفقي على قلبي يا .. [ ألاء ]

::::

تنهد بتعب من هذهـ الذكرى
فالحب أنهكه
يسمع أخوته دائماً يتكلمون عنها
وعن شخصيتها المحبوبة
هم يلقونها أما هو
لما لا يلقاها !!
لماذا ؟؟
حتى لو كانت موجودهـ ...
لا يراها
ولو حتى طيفها
من المستحيل ذلك ..
آه لما يا الهي ؟! ..
ربي أرحم قلبي المتعلق بتلك المراهقة الصغيرة
... :: فراس أنزل تحت بسرعهـ 
فراس طلع من الغرفهـ :: يلا أماه هدانا بنزل 

[ .. الجمعة .. ] 

عند ... ( زينب )

صدمهـ .. صدمهـ .. صدمهـ 
شقيق صديقتها رفرفت روحهـ إلى السماء 
آهٍ عليك يا زهرة الروح 
شقيقك توفي
بدأت بالبكاء عليهـ 
شاب في العشرين قتلت زهرة شبابه 
بمرض عافانا الله منه 
توفي بـ .. سرطان الرئهـ 
لم يكتشف المرض إلا من 6 أشهر 
و ...
توفي .. توفي .. توفي 
مسحت دموعها وهمت بالخروج 
منطلقهـ إلى توأم الروح [ زهراء ]

[ ..عند قلوب تتجرع آلم الفراق الأبدي.. ] 

زهراء مقطعه روحها صياح :: آه عليك يا أخويي 
مت وتركتنا كنت ماتطلع تعبك لينا ماكملت العشرين سنه 
آه " وهي تناظر زينب " 
زينب تخيلي هذاك اليوم جاء لينا كان أول مابدا جلسات الكيماوي قال تبغوا تتمشوا قلنا له أيه 
وقمنا وياه ودانا السوق وطلعتنا مرينا سبايسي قاال لينا تبغوا قلنا أيه 
وراح طلب ويوم رجع ماشفناه إلا يرجع " يطلع " كل ألي في بطنه 
أختي تقول له أتصل على أحد 
أشر لها وقال لا 
أنا بخير 
آه عليك ياشمعة بيتنا رحت وظلم البيت بعد آه آه آه 
اليوم مامداك رجعت من زيارة جدك رسول الله 
وتوفيت ..
كنت تعباان من أسبوع بس أصريت أنك تطلع من المستشفى 
بس عشان تروح تزور 
كأنك حاس أنها آخر زيارة لك
آه ياخوويي آه 
زينب حضنت زهراء وهي تصيح وييها وتترحم عليه تبغى تهديها بس هي مو قادره تهدي روحها 
شوي ودخلوا ( ألاء ، مريم ، مروى ، جنان )
وحضنوا زهراء كلهم وهم يحاربوا دمعتهم 
بس ماقدروا هذا شاب من شباب ديرتهم الطيبه 
راح... راح ... راح
قلوبهم فيها حرقهـ عليه 
ألاء ومريم وهم مختنقين بما أنه يصير لهم من بعيد :: خلاص زهور ، ترحمي عليه 
زهراء تشاهق :: الله يرحمه ، وينور قبره 
جلسوا لين ماقدروا ينوموها 
وطلعوا 
الليله سبت 
و بكرهـ عليهم مدرسه 
وأكيد ليهم جيه لـ .. [ زهراء ]
مره ثانية 

ღ ღ ღ 

[.. صباحاً.. ]


... :: ألاء قومي 
ألاء وهي نايمه ومو حاسه بالدنيا ولا بأمها :: هاا
أمها :: قومي بسش نوم الساعه 5:30
ألاء وتعت :: زين 
قامت وأخذت فوطتها ودخلت تسبح 

[ .. مكان آخر ..] 

مريم بعصبيه :: هيي محمدووه تباعد أبغى أعرف أتمشط زي الناس 
محمد بطفش رمى المشط الي كان ماسسكه :: زين أحين يابقرة أنتي ويش بينقص منش لو تمشطتي وأنا وياش 
مريم بعناد :: بس كيفي ،، وبعدين أني البنية لو أنت !؟
محمد بعصبيه :: أقول مقفاش بس أولاً هذي مو غرفتش ،، ثانياً ألي يترتب صار بنية ؟؟
مريم تبغى تنرفزه :: يب 
وأنحاشت غرفتها 
طبعاً كانوا يتجهزوا في غرفة أمهم 
يقولوا المراية أكبر ومالت غرفتهم صغيره مايعرفوا يتمشطوا فيها < شلاخين 
عند مريم بس خلصت تمشيط شعرها على طول مسكت جوالها ودقت على ألاء 
مريم بروقان :: هلا ولوشه 
ألاء بستغراب :: أهلين ريوم ، يا صباحات الخير ، سلامات يالأخت مروقه ع الصباح ويش شاربهـ 
مريم بعباطه :: بس كاس وسكي وأكلت عليه كيلو حشيش 
ألاء بستهبال :: لا بالله ، وليش ماعزمتيني 
مريم :: والله كنت بعزمش ، بس خلص وما مداني ههه
ألاء :: خاينه 
مريم :: زيش 
ألاء ناظرت الساعه وشهقت :: أهـــئ ياويلي الساعه 6 وأني مامشطت شعري كله منش يالغاويه 
مريم بنذاله :: أحسن ، أني خلصت من زمان 
ألاء أنقهرت وسكرت في وجهها 
مريم تسدحت ضحك ، كذا ألاء بس تنقهر من أحد في التيلفون ماتحب تكلمه 
وتسكر في وجهه 

[ .. ألاء ..]

لمت شعرها بسرعه 
ونزلت 
شافتها أمها 
أمها :: لويش بليتي شعرش الصباح بتمرضي 
ألاء بعدم أهتمام :: ايزي 
أمها رايحة المطبخ :: إذا مرضتي ماعليي منش
ألاء في داخلها " ومتى أنتي أهتميتي فيني !؟ "
ودخلت المطبخ سوت لها فطور وأكلته 
وركبت لبست مريولها ونزلت تنتظر أبوها ..
وبدل الأنتظار الممل حطت سماعات آي بودها 
وقعدت تسمع ..
.. :: ألاء يلا بنروح 
ألاء شالت السماعات وحطت الآي بود على الطاولة الي جنبها وراحت السيارة 

[.. في المدرسسة .. ] 


ألاء دخلت ونزلت عباتها وركبت الفصل 
حطت أغراضها وأخذت مراية تناظر شعرها 
ونزلتها وهي تسمع مريم تدخل وهي تقول :: ياربيه من صباح ربي طفش أووف 
ألاء بضحكه :: يعني بدال السلام 
مريم ناظرتها بنظره فاهيه :: السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
ألاء :: وعليكم السلام ، بالله متى بتتركي حركات النسخ من الافلام والمسلسلات تبعش 
مريم تسحب المراية من يد ألاء :: إذا حجت البقرة على قرونها 
مروى دخلت :: السلام 
ألاء + مريم :: وعليكم السلام 
وتـــ ....
ღ ღ ღ 


\
/
\
/


*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (4) © ..] 

ترن ترن ترن < الجرس = = = براا
نزلوا تحت على صوت الجرس 
وصفوا طابور 
ألاء ومريم صفوا مع بعض 
ألاء بهمس :: ما قلت لش بعد ويش صار الخميس
مريم بحماس وهمس :: وشو 
ألاء بهم :: تخيلي من شرى له آي فون 
مريم :: من 
ألاء :: فراس ، ويع قطيعه 
مريم :: ويش عليش منه 
ألاء بقرف :: أيه مسوى مو أنتي الي يقولوا لش " القوب عند بعض " 
وييع ما بقى أحبه إلا هو 
مريم أبتسمت بسخريه وآلم :: أيه والله ، بس على فكره أنتي أشوى مني 
هو صبي مو زيي أني بنية 
ألاء تعارض :: على الأقل أنتين الي تحبش مراهقة 
سنه سنتين تفكي منها 
أني وينه وين المراهقه ياحسرتي 
عمره 25 
أضبع ..
مريم ضحكت عليها:: أنتين عاد نكته ، كله بعرسوا عليش
عايلتكم تحفه 
ألاء بطفش :: ويش دراني 
مريم بضحكة :: خلاص تزوجي حسين أحسن لش 
ألاء بحب :: آه ياليت هو ، بس طبعا مو ألحين 
أول أخلص مدرسه وبعدين أفكر 
مريم ضربتها :: بلا صفاعه ، ماعدنا بنات يبغوا طاري العرس 
ألاء بصدق :: والله أني ماقلت لش أبغى أتزوج أحين ، وحتى لو ماتزوجت عادي 
بس إذا بتزوج أتمنى أتزوج من الأنسان الي أحبه 
مريم :: إلا هو حسين ، وفراس المسكين 
ألاء كشرت :: قطيعه ذاك مسكين ، " تذكرت شي " تخيلي بنات عمي ويش يقولوا لـِ لجين 
مريم :: وشو 
ألاء :: يقولوا لها لو تقدم فراس لـ ألاء وترفضه وبعدين يتقدم لش توافقي 
مريم انصدمت :: كذا قالوا 
ألاء وهي تهز راسها :: ولا بعد يقولوا ليها وافقي ، فراس بيروح يدرس بره السعوديه 
وبعد حرام تكسري خاطره وهو ماطلعت له وظيفه وخاطره منكسر من ذا الشي
مريم مازلت منصدمه :: ولجين ويش قالت 
ألاء تنهدت :: ما قالت ليهم شي بس تقول ديك الحزه جتني غبنه 
وكنت بصيح بس مسكت دمعتي
مريم أبتسمت :: على الأقل فهموا أنش ماتحبيه ولاتبغيه 
ألاء ضحكت :: أيه والله ، حتى لجين تقول ليي مره يبين عليش أنش ماتشتهي طاريه 
مريم بتحذير :: بس أنتبهي تبيني ليهم أنش تحبي حسين أخوهم 
ألاء بسرعه :: مستحيل ، أصلاً أنتي الوحيدة في الدنيا الي تدري أني أحب 
مستحيل أقول لأحد أني أحب ، خليه في قلبي بس 
مريم جات تتكلم بس سمعوا المديره بتتكلم 
فسكتوا عشان لا أحد يجي من المعلمات يفشلهم هع 

[.. الفسحه ..] 

اجتمعوا الشلة في الفسحه بما انهم مو كلهم في فصل واحد .. 
..وعند المقصف .. 
ألاء بهبال :: مروى يا قمر ، جاهدي في سبيل الصداقه ودخلي معركه المقصف وأشتري ليي عصير فواكه مشكله 
مروى بهبال :: طيب يلا يمكن الله يدخلنا الجنه على هالجهاد ، يعني تعرفي أحنا في النار ، بس يمكن لما أجاهد في هالمعركه أدخل الجنه 
ضحكوا البنات 
وراحت مروى وجنان واشتروا للجميع ..
وقعدوا في مكانهم المعتاد 
تكلمت ألاء بهدوء يخالطه حماس :: بناات شاهدتوا فيلم .. أنا والطفل ..
البنات بحماس :: لا
مريم بدلع :: طيب ويش نوعه 
ضربتها مروى :: زين لويش تدلعي لينا 
مريم بدفاشه ضربتها على ظهرها :: بس كيفي !!
قطعت شجارهم الدائم ألاء :: زين فكونا ، ولا ترى ما أقول ليكم عن الفلم 
ضربتها جنان :: وتهدد
ضحكت ألاء بدلعها معروفه به :: يحق ليي 
مريم كشرت وهي تقول لمروى :: أيه ناس وناس تعلقي على دلعهم 
مروى بسخريه على مريم :: أني ما بقول شي على دلع ألاء 
لأن ألاء معروفه أنها دلوعه بس أنتين قرد لويش تدلعي 
ألاء بدلع :: سمعتي يا العربجيه 
مريم بدون أهتمام :: عااادي ترى الوضع 
زينب بطفش :: أنتوا هي بتخلص الفسحه وما قلتي لينا عن الفيلم 
ألاء بحماس :: فيلم كوري ، تعرفوا بطل أنتي جميله هو نفسه 
وشسمه رهيييييب الفيلم 
مروى بحماس :: زين وشو قصته 
ألاء :: أحين هذا البطل طالب في المرحله الثانويه 
ومشاغب مرره وكله يفصلوه مؤقت المدرسه 
فقاموا امه وابوه من فشلتهم هربوا عنه هع 
أيه وفي نفس اليوم عزم أصحابه على سهرة 
وطلع يشتري أغراض السهرة من سوبر ماركت 
زين .. وبعدين وهي يشتري حاجه دار وشاف جاهل في عربته 
وداه لـِ الأمن وقال ليهم بيروح بس ما رضيوا 
قالوا لزماً إذا جت الشرطه تكون أنت شاهد 
وبعدين حملوا الجاهل إلا يشوفوا ورقة مكتوب عليها أن هالولد 
ولد هذا البطل 
ويبدأ الحماس والوناسه خخخ 
ما بغى أحرق عليكم أنتوا شاهدوه 
مروى بحماس :: والله شكله فلهه ، زين أنتي قلتي شاهدتي واحد أسمه عروستي مادري ويش 
ألاء ضحكت :: عروسي الصغيرة ، هذا عاد يا طويلين العمر وقصيرين القامه 
وحده قدنا زوجوها أهلها غصب 
مروى بضحكه :: عاد هذا الحمااس عدل 
جنان بستغراب :: بنات مو كأنهم طولوا اليوم في الفسحه 
ترررن ترررن تررن < الجرس خخخ

مريم ضربت جنان على كتفها بدفاشه :: اووف لو طاريه لينا مليون ريال أو شي زين أشوى لينا ، على الأقل أضعف الإيمان معلمة تموت 
شهقوا البنات 
ألاء :: يماااه مجرمه ينخاف منش 
مريم بضحكه :: أدري 
ضحكوا البنات وأخذوا لهم لفه على السور أو زي مايسموه " الكعبه " خخخخخ
وبعدين كل وحده دخلت فصلها 

[..نهاية الدوام ..]

مريم وألاء كـَ العاادهـ 
ينتظروا سيارتهم تجي 
هم ومجموعة بناات 
كانوا يتمشوا لوحدهم 
ويتكلموا في الموضوع الي كانوا يتكلموا فيه الصباح 
" موضوع فراس ولد عمة ألاء " 
ألاء تتنهد بتعب نفسي :: ما قلت بعد ويش أكتشفت هذا الأسبوع 
مريم بسخريه :: أسبوع الأكتشافات هذا ، قولي 
ألاء وهي تاخذ نفس :: تخيلي من يدري بعد عن موضوع فراس 
مريم :: من ؟
ألاء :: علي 
مريم :: بعد من بقى 
ألاء بتعب :: ويش دراني 
مريم بعصبيه خفيفه :: وبعد هذا ولد عمتش المفروض ما يأمل روحه على الفاضي 
ألاء :: ويش دراني 
مريم :: طيب بعض الحلول ، أولاً المفروض ولد عمتش يدري عشان ما يأمل روحه على الفاضي واجد ، ثاني شي حالش أبد مو عاجبني 
ألاء :: والله مادري 
مريم :: طيب قولي له 
ألاء :: مستحيل ، أستحي أني 
مريم :: طيب " بخبث " طيب أسمعي هذي الخطه 
ألاء بحماس :: اطربي مسامعي بها 
مريم :: اسكتي وكل شي وبعدين نخلي تحاليلكم مو توافق 
ألاء بسخريه وملل :: بالله ، روايه هي ، وبعدين الدكتور ما بيرضى 
مريم تضربها على راسها :: شغلي ذا شوي ، ومحمد أخويي 
ألاء بفرح :: صدق أخوش بيرضى يعني 
مريم :: أنتي قبل كل شي وقبل ما تقولي شي نسأله ويش رايش 
ألاء بتفكير :: ايه والله وناسسه 
مريم ضحكت على فرح توأم روحها :: طيب مع أني ما أعتقد يقول شي لأنش أكيد زي أخته لما نشرح له وضعش وأن شاء الله يوافق =) 
ألاء أبتسمت وراحت عالم ثاني 
مريم وتناظرها :: هي أنتي أكيد رحتي لعالم حسين 
ألاء بخجل :: ويش دخلش فيني 
مريم ما تبغاها تتأمل على احلام :: ألاء ترى يمكن هو ما يحبش ، وحتى لو يحبش ما أعتقد يقدر يتقدم بعد ما ترفضي فراس ، بيقولوا لويش وافقت على هذا وتركت هذا 
ألاء نزلت راسه بألم وبعدين رفعت راسها بعد ما لاح الأمل بفكره جتها :: ريموه بس مو أحنا قلنا بنخلي أخوش يسوي التحاليل مو متوافقه 
يمكن يصير الموضع بعدين ايزي 
مريم أبتسمت بألم على أحلام نصفها الثاني :: الله يكتب الا فيه الخير 
ألاء بحقد :: بس إذا الخير في فراس مابغاه 
مريم ناظرتها :: طيب يمكن حسين ما يحبـ ...
ألاء قاطعتها بألم :: خلااص والله عارفه ، خليني أحلم ترى الأحلام ببلاش " جت تتكلم مريم بس ألاء قاطعتها " والله عارفه أن الواقع غير عن الأحلام 
أعرف أفرق بينهم ترى 
مريم بحزن على حالها :: الله يعينش ، طيب ليش ما تفكري في فراس ، خلينا نبعد فارق العمر 
ألاء بغصه :: لأني أحب حسين من قبل لا يقولوا ليي عن فراس ، بعدين وشو محيرني له أني قطعة أثاث ويحجزها ، ماحب هالحركه أبد ، وحطي بعد فارق العمر 
وبعدين شلون أني كلها كم سنه وأتخرج وهو لا سمح الله مو قصدي أفاول ع الولد بس يعني لو ما طلعت له وضيفه كيفا بيعيشني وأنتي تعرفي طبيعية حياتي أحين 
لا تنسي أني مدلعه كيفا " كيف " بعيش ويااه !؟
مريم أبتسمت بتخفيف :: الله يعين 
ألاء تنهدت وبهمس :: ياارب
مريم وهي تغير الموضوع :: إلا متى بنرد نروح لزهراء 
ألاء وهي تهز أكتافها :: والله مادري ، البنات قالوا أحتمال نروح اليوم 
مريم :: أهاا 
... :: ألاء مريم يلا جاا 
ألاء ومريم :: يلا جاييين 
ولبسوا عباياتهم وطلعوا 

[.. بيت ألاء ..] 

فتحت باب غرفتها بقوة وطفش 
وهي تسحب شنطتها وراها 
حطت شنطتها جنب السرير 
وبعدين رمت روحها فوق السرير وتأففت بطفش :: 
ياربيه وقسم طفشت من هالحياه ومن كل شي فيها 
لا أم زي الناس 
ولا اخوان زي الناس 
كلهم صبيان 
أوووووف ><
سحبت جوالها وحطت لها الموسيقى الي دايم تحطها 
وحطته الجوال جنبها 
وغمضت عيونها تبحر في عالم أحلامها
وووناامت وهي تفكر ..! 
لحد ما جت أمها من المدرسه وقعدتها 
أمها :: ألاء ، ألاء قعدي 
ألاء فتحت عيونها :: طيب 
أمها :: لويش ما غيرتي مريولش ، ومتى طلعتوا 
ألاء بضحكه :: نمت بالغلط ، وعاد متى طلعنا من 10 تعرف تسيب مدرستنا 
أمها :: زين لويه هذا يشتغل " وأشرت على جوال ألاء "
ألاء قالت بستعباط :: آي فوني الجميل ! 
أمها وهي طالعه :: طفيه بس وقومي صلي 
ألاء وهي تطفي الآي فون الي من ساعه يردح لحاله خخخ
وقامت دخلت حمام غرفتها – الله يكرمكم - وتمسحت وطلعت منه
صلت وخلصت ونزلت لأمها ركض 
ألاء :: أمااااه الله يخليش أبغى أقص شعري 
أمها :: مافيه 
ألاء برطمت :: الله يخليش ماماتي 
أمها :: ما فيه 
ألاء وهي شوي وتصيح :: ماني كل الناس شعورهم قصيره بس أني طويل 
أمها طفشت :: فكيني قصيه بس أني ما بروح ويا أحد 
ألاء وهي شوي وتشقق :: ما عليه أدبر ليي أحد خخخ
أمها :: زين قومي بس ذاكري 
ألاء وهي راكبه :: O.k
ركبت وأخذت كتابها الحديث عليها أختبار 
وقعدت تذاكر وهي تتحرطم :: مالت على أبله هدووه ماتحدد لينا و10 دروس 
ياربييي الله يعيني 
وبدت مذاكره وهي كل شوي تتمسخر على الي مكتوب
ساعه ورمت الكتاب بعد ما خلصت 
وفتحت جدولها وقعدت تذاكر 
سمعت أمها تنديها للغداء 
سكرت الكتاب الي كان بيدها ونزلت تحت تتغدى 

[ .. بعد الغداء ..] 


ركبت ألاء وسحبت لابتوبها 
وفتحت الفيس 
مسويه قروب لعيلتهم 
توها أمس 
وبتشوف ويش مستجد فيه 
شافت حسين قد أضاف فراس إلى المجموعة 
زفرت بضيق 
إلا أنت حسين 
الكل إلا أنت تضيفه
كسرتني .. 
تدري أنه بيصير في المجموعة 
وبيدري عنها كل شي
بس ما توقعت أن حسين هو الي بيضيفه 
ماتدري ليش سوت هالقروب 
يمكن كان القروب كأمل ليها أنه يدري أنها ما تبغاه 
أو أنها تبغى تقرب من حسين 
ماتدري ليش !! 
ألاء وهي تحاول تقنع نفسها بالكلام :: أني ماسويت القروب إلا عشان أمزح و أستعبط بعدي فراس وحسين عنش لاحقه على الهم 
وعيشي مراهقتش يا ألاء 
وبدت تنسى أو بمعنى أصح تتناسى همومها بـ النت 

ربي .. 
أني لا أعلم ما فيه صلاح نفسي 
لكنك تعلم .. فوفقني إليه 
ربي .. 
ليس بيدي أني أكرهه 
ولكن !! 
يا رب ..
أجعل بيدي رفضه 
ألهي توفيقكـ .. ،، 


[ .. مريم ..] 

رن تلفون بيتهم 
وماحد رفعه 
تأفأفت من الإزعاج وصرخت :: 
نبغى تذاكر يا ناس 
أنقطع الصوت ورجع رن التلفون
تنهد بطفش وهي تقول :: يا ربي مين هذا الفاضي والمصر أنه يدق 
وقامت ترفعه 
مريم :: ألو 
.. :: موجوده مريم 
مريم هالصوت مؤلوف ليي بس مو عارفه صاحبه :: أني مريم 
.. :: هلا مريم عرفتيني 
مريم بتعجب :: أهلين ، لا ماعرفتش 
.. :: أني مـ ........... 

ღ ღ ღ 


\
/
\
/



*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (5) © ..]

.. :: عقبالش أنتي وفراس
فتح عيونه بصدمهـ
لا .. لا .. لا
إلا هي
فراس ما فكرت إلا في الي أحبها !!
ليش مو لجين ؟!
لا .. لا .. لا
إلا هي ..
آه ذبحتوا حبي في مهدهـ ..

::::

غمض عيونه بألم
كأنه بيمحي الواقع
آه يا فراس ليش هي
ليش ألاء
حرام عليكـ
أنا أحبها
و..
بس أنا ويش لها
يمكن هي تبغى فراس
طيب ليش أضفت فراس اليوم للمجموعه
مادري لويش سويت كل هذا
يعني عناد لروحي والله ويش
يعني عشان أثبت أني ما أحبها
بس أنا أحبها
أحبها .. وأموت فيها
أموت لما أشوف وجهها يتغير من طاريه
مادري هذا خجل والله ويه
أبين أني مو مهتم
بس أنا من داخلي نااار
نار تشتعل
أنفتح باب الغرفه
صرخ فيه :: برا علوه ، بانام وما تخلونا ننام زي الناس
وقال في داخله " أي نوم يا حسين "
علي كشر :: قوم بس أمي تبغاكـ
رمى البطانيه بطفش :: يلا ، جاي

[ .. مريم والمجهول ..]

مريم بتعجب :: أهلين ، لا ماعرفتش
.. :: أني منى
مريم تأففت بضيق :: خير
منى :: الخير بوجهش
مريم بنفعال :: وينا يجيني الخير وانتي مكلمتني
منى :: بس أني أحبش
مريم :: حبش برص وغضب الرب
منى :: لا زعلتيني
مريم بعصبيه :: بالطقاق الي يطقش
وسكرت في وجهها
ورجعت تذاكر

[ .. الخميس .. ]

عند ..^^
( ألاء )

ألاء وهي متربعه على الكنب :: يا ربي وقسسسسم طفش
علي ضحك :: زين ويش رايش تروحي ويانا البحر
ألاء حقرته
علي مات ضحك :: لحين زعلانه يا الزعوله
ألاء بزعل :: أيه
علي ضحك :: زين آسفين ع الكلام
ألاء ضحكت :: سامحتك لاني طيبه
علي :: خخخخ واضح يام الطيبه
شوي ونزلوا من فوق [ غدير ، ريما ]
وقعدوا يسولفوا ويا ألاء
أستملت ألاء وصرخت :: وقسسم طفش ترى
ريما بزهق :: أيه والله
علي بحماس :: روحوا ويانا البحر
غدير بسخريه :: على حمار قاري
علي بستهبال :: لا على سيارة راجو
ريما بستهبال :: يا ألهي كيف نسينا راجو خخ
ألاء بطفش :: زين أحين من بيروح
علي وهو يعدد على أصبوعه :: أنا ، وحسين ، وأنتوا
أبتسمت ألاء بوناسه :: يلا ترى تحمست
علي يصارخ :: حسينوه
حسين طلع من المجلس وهو معقد حواجبه :: خير
علي :: الخير بوجهك بنروح الكرنيش بتروح
حسين بستهبال :: أكيد باروح ، ولي أمركم أنا
ألاء كشت عليه :: شوي شوي ، " وبغرور " مو ولي أمري أنتا
حسين طالع فيها بعصبيه وحقرها
وألاء ضحكت موتها نرفزته وعصبيته
دقوا على راجو " سواقهم "
وراحوا وياه

[ .. في الكرنيش .. ]

ألاء وريما و غدير واقفين عند دربي
يطلبوا ليمون نعناع = = = يالبييييهـ
بينما حسين وعلي يلعبوا كوره
ألاء ببتسامه كرتونيه :: ويش رايكم أدق على لجينوه
ريما وغدير :: يلا بسرعه خخخخ
ألاء أخذت جوالها ودقت على لجين
ألاء :: هلا
لجين :: أهلين
ألاء :: كيفكـ ..؟
لجين :: زينه ، وانتين
ألاء :: زينه ، تدري أحنا وينا
لجين :: وين ؟؟
ألاء بنذاله :: في الكرنيش
لجين :: يا الخونه ، ولا قلتوا ليي
ألاء :: ماحدا قالش ماتنامي في بيت جدي
لجين :: أوكـ .. بجي ليكم
ألاء :: حياش
لجين بسخريه :: أدري ترى الكرنيش كرنيشنا كلنا
ألاء ضحكت
لجين بضحكه :: أوكي أحين باسكر وبلبس وباجي ليكم ، بس وينا أنتوا
ألاء :: عند دربي ننتظرش
لجين :: أوكـِ ،، بايو
ألاء :: بايون =)
جات ليهم لجين وأنقسموا مجموعتين
ألاء ولجين
وريما وغدير
وبعد فترة
وعند الأذان تقريباً
ألاء ولجين راجعين لجهة ( علي ، حسين )
مر من عندهم صبين في طرام
وكانوا يطالعوا فيهم وبعدوا
همست ألاء :: يمه
لجين خافت بس تتصنع القوة :: بلا جبن لينا ، قربنا نوصل
ألاء تكش عليها :: ماالت
ووصلوا ليهم
كان حسين قاعد
وعلي يطلب له من دربي
قعدوا قريب من حسين
ألاء بستهبال :: حسين ، سمعنا أنكـ سقت
حسين ناظرها ببتسامه :: أيه ، بس أنتظر أذن الحكومه " أبوه " خخخخ
ألاء ضحكت وقالت تبغى تنرفزه :: أصلاً بايع عمره الي يركب وياك
إلا مجنون
حسين طالعها وهو رافع حاجبه :: بالله
ألاء ولجين غرقوا في الضحك
وحسين تعلقت عيونه بألاء وضحكتها
طالعت ألاء في حسين وشافت نظراته وعلى طول كسرت نظراتها وهي تقول في نفسها " يمااه هذا لويش يطالع ، لا يكون .. ، لا .. لا مستحيل هو يفكر فيش ، أمسحي هالأفكار "
شوي وجوا ريما وغدير
وقعدوا
قام حسين راح يطلب له من دربي
ومر نفس صاحب الطرام وقعد يناظر في البنات
غدير بدون نفس :: شفتوا هذا الحمار ، من شوي رايح جاي علينا
وآخر شي قرب لينا وقمنا حنا
ألاء طالعت لجين :: يماه لوجينوه مو نفسه هذا الي مر وطالع فينا مو قلت لش يخوف
جاء علي للبنات بس قعد بعيد عنهم شوي
ورد مر صاحب الطرام
وأكثر من ثلاث مرات يروح ويجي
قالت غدير بعصبيه :: والله إذا رد مر بهذا " علبه فاضيه "
ضحكوا البنات عليها
وجد رد مر هذا الطرام
وترمي عليه غدير العلبه
ويرد يلف على البنات
و...
ღ ღ ღ
\
/
\
/
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (6) © ..]
/
\
/
\
ويرد يلف على البنات
ويقول كلام
بس هم ماسمعوه
وهم بيموتوا خوف وهم يشوفوا يحرك أيده بحركت تهديد
أرتاحوا لما مشى 
ألاء بخوف :: مو مصدقة أن الموضوع عدا على كذا 
غدير تنهدت براحة :: يا علي الحمد لله مر الموضوع على خير " وبمزح " لا تبلشوني فيكم ، مو أنا الي رميت العلبة 
ريما بدون نفس دزتها :: أقول أمشوا لحسين لا يصير لينا شي ثاني بس 
وراحوا لحسين 
لجين طالعت البنات وقالت :: حسين ، فيه واحد ....
وحكت له الحكايه
عصب حسين بس مشى وهو ساكت وقعد وياهم
ألاء رجعت بذاكرتها لسنتين ورى
:::
:::
:::
" قبل سنتين " 
كانوا في الواجهة البحرية بالدمام
كانوا ريما وغدير وألاء ولجين
يتمشوا
وركبوا فوق الواجهة
كان فاضية مافي أحد
وبدوا يستهبلوا
سووا سباق من يوصل للجهة الثانية
وكان الفايزين ألاء & ريما
ألاء لمحت حسين وعلي وطلال قاعدين يصيدوا سمكـ
ألاء بستهبال :: يماه شوفي الجنانوة
ريما :: خخخ خلينا ننزل ليهم ، بنات هنا حسينوه وعلوه وطلالوه بننزل ليهم يلا
ونزلوا
كان المكان كله شباب
وكانوا كلهم مو متغطين ما عدا غدير
وفيه صبي يكلم جوال
وهو رايح جاي يطالع فيهم
هم ما حسوا
كانوا ::
علي يصور طلال
ريما ولجين وغدير يصوروا البحر وشوي يصوروا الشباب
وحسين وألاء
كان حسين يراوي ألاء وشوا صادوا
بعدين أشر ليها على جهة وهو يقول كم أرتفاعها
وهي تقول يعني لو أطب أغرق
ضحك على هبالها
وبعدين أنتبه لهذا الصبي وعصصصب
وقال ليهم شوفوا هذا الحمار كيفا يطالع
أمشوا برجعكم > سعودي 
ورجعهم للمكان الي هم كانوا قاعدين فيه ..
:::
:::
ألاء بضحكه :: بنات هذا الموقف بويش يذكركم
البنات استغربوا :: وشو
ألاء ضحكت :: الواجهة البحرية
البنات :: صح الموقف يشبه ذاك الموقف خخ
ألاء ردت ضحكت :: وحسين دايماً الشاب الغيور
سمعهم حسين وضحك
ريما :: الله يعين الي بتاخذه بيطلع ليها قرون بغيرته خخخ
وابتسم وهو يطالع ألاء و يقول في نفسه " يا ليتها أنتي يا ألاء .."
علي زفر بطفش :: يلا ترى أنا فطست من الحر ، نبغى نرجع ونسبح عشان نصلي
حسين وهو يرفع جواله ويدق على السواق :: زين لا تدف
[ .. الليل .. ]
رجعوا البيت وشافوا عمهم قاعد يجهز الاغراض بيشوي
البنات ماتوا فرح = = = الله يرحمهم خخخخ
وآخر الليل هذا الي صار
ألاء & لجين / يطبلوا
وكلهم / يغنوا
ألاء بهبال :: ألف مبروك أفراح وتهاني
لجين ضحكت وقالت :: عشر ضبعات ماتوا بثواني
ريما :: هلا .. عاشوا .. أيوه .. عليهم
غدير تضحك :: وقسم مخفه أنتوا
ألاء تركت الي في يدها وراحت لعمها تشوف ويش بقى في الشوي
وأخذت لها قطعة دجاج
ورجعت للبنات وقعدت
جت بتاكلها
كل تضربها لجين بالعصايه الي كانت تدق فيها ويطيح الي في آيدها
ألاء وهي تفرك أيدها :: آي ، وقصصم يعور يالحماره
البنات ضحكوا
ولجين قالت :: عشان ياحماره مره ثانيه تعرفي تجيبي لينا
ألاء جت بتتكلم بس عمهم نادى عليهم
وراحوا يتعشوا
[ .. بعد العشاء .. ]
ألاء وفي أيدها سفن آب :: آححح ، ما عاد فيه مكان لحاجه خخخ
ريما :: أيه والله أحس نفسي باموت شبع
البنات ضحكوا عليها
ألاء حطت السفت آب وتلفت حوليها وماشافت أحد من الصبيان
فقامت أنبطحت " نامت " على رجول غدير
غدير :: لا والله مفكره نفسش جاهله
ألاء بعبط :: لا مفكره روحي جاهله
غدير أنقهرت من عبطها وسحبت بوشيتها وأنفلت
طالعت فيها ألاء بحقد
وغدير ضحكت ضحكة شريرة :: نياهاهاهاها
عدلت ألاء لفتها ومسكت العصاية المريمة بتشلخ غدير
بسس ..!!
... :: ألاء .. ألاء
ألاء وهي تطالع غدير بنظره شريرة :: نععععم
... :: يلا بنروح البيت
ألاء بقهر :: ويش هالحظ الي يكسر الصخر
وترمي العصا على الأرض بقهر
غدير ضحكت :: قولي ماشاء الله لاتحسديني
ألاء بعناد :: ماني
لجين بعبط :: عرس عليش عماني
ألاء بقهر وصراخ :: أووووووووووووووف ، لو ما أبويي جااا جان راويتكم شغلكم يا حميرات
ضحكوا البنات على سبتها أما هي
نزلت تحت لأبوها
وراحت بيتهم
[ .. يوم الثلاثاء .. ]
.:: صباحاً ::.
ألاء وهي قدام المراية وتتأكد من شكلها وهي تتأفأف :: ياربي هذول ماختاروا إلا هذا اللون ، أوف ماعندي شباصه باللون هذا وابتلشت
يلا كلشي يهون عشان المولد خخخخ
وطلعت من غرفتها
وأخذت البلع الي مجهزته
ولبست عباتها وراحت الكراج ودخلتهم السيارة
وشغلت السيارة = > حركات خخخ
وظلت تحارس أبوها فيها
وجاء أبوها وأنطلقت للمدرسه
[ .. في المدرسه ..]
دخلت ألاء وشافت مريم وكشرت :: ياربي مافي أحد غيرش يطلع بوجهي لزقه
مريم بهبال :: ويش دراني ، حتى الناس من يقولوا ألاء يقولوا مريم مع أن أسامينا ما تتشابه بس ويش نسوي غصب يلزقونا ببعض
ألاء قاطعتها بهبال :: وأحنا ما نشتهي بعض خخخخخ
دخلت مروى على كلامها وشهقت بهبال :: يا علي ، إذا أنتوا ما تشتهوا بعض
ويش تتطلعوا عجل ، وخزياه وفشلتاه
ألاء :: أنزين ، السالفه كلها كوم ، ووخزياه ووفشلتاه كوم ثاني ويش دخل يا هبله
مروى :: هبله فعينش ، عيب عيب عجيب
مريم بهبال :: أنتي هي إلا ألاء لحد يزعلها ، " لفت على ألاء " لاتصدقي حالش
ضحكوا ألاء ومروى على هبال مريم وطلعوا برى الفصل
راحوا الفصل الثاني لجنان وزينب وزهراء الي بدت تطلع من حزنها على أخوها وترجع زهراء القديمه وياهم
مروى ركضت بهبال لجنان :: بسرعه الأطواق الي بلشتينا فيها
ألاء بقهر :: أيه والله وانتين ما شفتي إلا الابيض ترى وقسم أبتلشت ماعندي شباصه بيضاء
مريم بهبال :: على طاري بيضاء تذكروا يوم مروه الهبله تكتب في الأقتصاد بيضه خخخخخ
ألاء تضحكت :: هههه رهيبه مروه ذاك اليوم
مروى بهبال :: والله المعلمه ما قالت بيضاء قالت بيضه وانتي كتبت ما اسمع
ألاء كأنها تذكرت شي :: صح صقيقاتي الحبيبات ، كل عام وأنتوا بخير ومتباركين بمولد الزهراء
البنات :: وأنتي بخير
وبدوا يسلمو على بعض ويباركوا لبعض ..
سمعوا الجرس وطبعاً هالأيام ماعندهم طابور فالينها
قعدوا يستهبلوا
لين ماجت معلمة الـ E
وقالت ليهم بجمعكم
ودخلوا الفصلين مع بعض
والشله كلها قعدت في سيده " صف واحد " ومو مسوين فعله
هبال وضحك
ومعطين المعلمة أكبر طناش
لين ما صرخت المعلمة :: أيه ذا يا بت ، ألاء ، مريم ، مروى ، زهراء ، جنان ، زينب
آيش هزا ، أنتا ما في يفهم كلام
ألاء جت بتتلكم قاطعتها المعلمة :: آص آص الغلط مني أنا يوم جمعتكم ، والله أنتوا بالعاده شطار وماتتكلموا وهادين
مريم بهبال :: معلمة اليوم مولد
المعلمة :: يا سلاام ، ومولد تسوا كذا قدروا
مروى جت بتتلكم بس المعلمة قالت :: ون ، تو ، ثري ، فور ........
وهذا يعني يا يسكتوا يا مايلاقوا الخير في هالحصه
قالوا نستهدي بالله ونسكت ونعدي بقية الحصه على خير أحسن خخخخ
" معلمتهم سعودية ، ولا بعد قطيفية ، بس هي من النوع إلا مادري كيف يتكلم
يعني شوي مصري ، شوي هندي ، شوي قطيفي ، وشوي أمريكي خخخخخ
والهمعلة موجوده في الواقع بنفس الحركات خ خ خ خ "
وسكتوا بقية الحصة لين طلعت المعلمة
طلعوا وراها
جنان بهبال :: ياارب ، يطلع ما علينا معلمة
البنات بسرعة وهبال :: آمين
وشوي جات بنية من بنات الفصل تركض بهبال :: بنات أعطوني البشارة
البنات بسرعه :: المعلمة غايبة
البنت تسفق بهبال :: جبتوها
البنات ركضوا للفصل وبصراخ :: بنات المعلمة غايبة
الفصل أنقلب أنواع الأزعاج
وبعدين ألاء مشت ووقفت في النص وضربت على الطاولة :: بنات آص نبغى نطلع الأكل إلا جبناه ونبلع خخخخ
البنات :: o.k
وبدت كل وحده من البنات توزع أكلها
وقعدوا البنات ياكلوا ولما خلص أكل وشالوه بدى الطرب عدهم
بنات يطبلوا وبنات يغنوا
ألاء وهي مكشره :: ريموه أني أبغى أطلع ، يغنوا ويع
مريم ضحكت على ألاء :: طيب أمشي مو أحنا من الناس المطوعة الي مايسمعوا أغاني خخ
ألاء ضحكت وهم يطلعوا من الفصل :: أيه والله صرنا مطوعين بس عشان ما نسمع أغاني الحمد لله والشكر
ضحكت مريم على كلام ألاء وبعدين سألتها بسرعة :: ها آخر الأخبار عن فراس وحسين
ألاء ضحكت :: يوه لا تقولي ما قلت لش عن الي صار الخميس
مريم :: لا
ألاء :: صدق مغبرة ، نعرفي يعني أني مشغولة 
مريم :: لا يا بنزنز ، أحكي بس أحكي 
ألاء ضحكت :: الخميس رحنا البحر لحالنا أني ولجينوه وريموه وغديروه
وصار لينا موقف آكشن
مريم بحماس :: ويش هو
ألاء قالت لمريم الموقف ومريم ضحكت عليهم
وقالت لها ألاء عن الشوي ونتفت مريم ألاء لأنها ماذكرتها
بينما ألاء قامت تقول ليها :: زيش ، مو يوم أخوش يروح فيتامين ماذكرتي يا دبه
مريم قالت بهبال :: ذكرتش بس محمدوه مارضي يودي لش خخخ
ألاء بهبال :: أخوش يبغى له تشليخ
مريم شهقت وضربتها :: يا ناكرة المعروف هذا وهو الي شرى لش الآي فون
لو ما هو تسان أنطقيتي بجوال نوكيا القديم
ألاء ضحكت على مريم وأشرت ليها نكمل الموضوع بعدين
لأن الشلة جت
ومضوا باقي يومهم عادي 
\
/
\
/
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (7) © ..]


[ .. يوم الأربعاء ..]

دخلت مريم الفصل وهي تتأفأف :: ياربي وقسم اليوم كأنه السبت مو الأربعاء ممل
ألاء ضحكت :: أيه حده
مريم بهبال :: والله أني أفتركت أن امس لأربعاء من وناسته
ألاء :: صادقة ، ويش باقول بننزل في بيت جدي صح
مريم :: يب مو هذا آخر آسبوع قبل الأمتحانات وآخر أسبوع نداومه
ألاء :: يس بنودع صف ثالث متوسط إلا بنودع المتوسطة كلها
مريم أبتسمت :: طيب متى حفل التخرج
ألاء :: بعد الأمتحانات
مريم هزت راسها وقعدت لأن المعلمة دخلت الفصل
و..

[ .. نهاية الدوام ..]

ألاء ومروى ومريم طالعين من الفصل
ألاء تأشر على مكانها وهي تسوي روحها تصيح :: أهـئ أهـئ ستوحشني يامكاني
مروى ومريم يقلدوها :: أهـئ ستوحشنا يا فصلنا
وطلعوا من الفصل وهم بعدهم يسوا روحهم يصيحوا :: ستوحشينا يا مدرستنا
ألاء قاطعتهم :: لحظة
مريم ومروى :: ماذا هناك
ألاء بهبال :: مو كانه المدرسة ما بتوحشنا نفسها مدرستنا الثنوية
مروى بهبال :: يا ألهي نسينا ذلك ، لن توحشيني يا مدرستنا القرعه
ضحكوا ونزلوا تحت
مروى طلعت أما ألاء & مريم حارسوا السواق
ونزلوا في بيت جدهم

[ .. في بيت جدهم ..]

ألاء كل شوي جوالها جتها رساله
اليوم موبايلي مسوية عرض على الرسايل وما وقفت الجولات من الرسايل
= = = خخخ تذكروا هذاك اليوم وقسم كان فله هع
وتسدحت ضحك على رسالة جتها كان مضمونها ::
شركة موبايلي تدرس الغاء عرض الرسائل المجانية وذلك لأن أزعجهم حساوي
كل ما رسل دق على 1100
ويسأل : هاااااه عسى ما حسبتونها ؟

وتستمر السخافه

[ .. العصر ..]

ألاء ومريم كانوا في الحوزة
" يدرسوا في الحوزة خخخ "
وكل شوي يرن جوال ألاء بنغمة الرسايل
آخر شي الي تعلمهم أخذت جوال ألاء
خخخ
ونهاية الحوزة يوم أخذت جوالها
شافت ريما بنت عمها مرسله لها :: تعالي البيت وحشتيني خخخخ
ابتسمت ألاء ورسلت :: أوكـ ..
أول شي ألاء وصلت مريم بيتهم بعدين راحت بيت جدها الثاني " أبو أبوها والي راحته الظهر بيت أبو أمها ^^ "
وهسترت مع بنات عمها
وآخر الليل رجعت بيتهم
وطبعاً كانت بتغيب أسبوعين للأختبارات
يعني من الأسبوع هذا خلاص =)

و ...

[.. قبِل الاختبارات بيومين ..]

.:: الخميس ::.

ألاء ماسكه " واضعه " كتاب التفسير في يدها وقاعده " جالسه " على الدرج وتحفظ وهي تصارخ :: الغاية الكبرى في الحياة هي عبادة الله
وتكررها
شوي وتذكرت إن اليوم الخميس شهقت بقوة :: لااااااااااااااا
أخوها :: بسم الله ألاء ويش فيش فجأة قعدتي تصارخي
حقرته وفلتت " رمت " الكتاب على الدرج وراحت لأمها ركض
ألاء :: أمااه صايمه اليوم
أمها :: أيه
ألاء برطمت :: مانيي لويش ما قلتوا ليي أني راح عن بالي ماني أبغى أصصوم
ضحكت أمها عليها :: زين السنه الجايه
ألاء :: زين يمكن أموت
أمها :: اسم الله عليش
ضحكت ألاء ، وأمها قالت :: خذي هذا الأستغفار قوليه 100 مره وتاخذي أجر الصائمين
ألاء بفرح وقهر بنفس الوقت :: أوك ، مع أنه نفسي في الصيام بس يالله
نفس الأجر خخخ
ورجعت على الدرج
وشوي مر أبوها قال ليها :: يعني تحفظي هنا أسرع
ألاء ضحكت :: يب

[ .. الليل .. ]

ألاء شافت أمها لابسه العباية :: أمااه بتطلعي
أمها :: أيه
ألاء بزهق :: وأني ليي أسبوع كامل بس محبوسه بين هالجدران
يا ناس تعبت طول اليوم مذاكره ، مذاكره ، مذاكره
زهققت
ضحكت أمها :: زين أستحملي " أصبري " السبت بتطلعي من البيت
ألاء بضحكه :: أيه والله الحسنه الوحيده في الامتحانات أني بتطلع باشوف الناس
أمها قامت يوم " لما " شافت زوجها " أبو ألاء " جاي
أمها :: يا الله أركبي كملي مذاكرة وبعدين نامي عشان تقعدي الصباح
ألاء وهي تركب :: وأني من صباح ربي ماسكه هالكتاب ولا خلصته
ليي 12 ساعه آوووف
وشافت أخوها داخل غرفته :: أحمد بتنام
أحمد :: أيه
ألاء بخووف :: لا الله يخليك حارسني " أنتظرني " ، يمااه ماني تخلوني في بيت ويش كبره لحالي
أحمد ضحك عليها وألاء عصبت :: أيه مسوى " لان " مو أنت الي تسهر لتالي الليول " لوقت متأخر " لحالك وتسمع أصوات وتموت خوف
أحمد حبس ضحكته :: جيه " كلمه قطيفيه تقال للأستغراب " ويش شايفه
ألاء :: البارحه يوم خلصت مذاكرة وقمت أطفي الليت " النور " سمعت حركه ومت خوف
أحمد ضحك عليها :: خلااص ما بخليش " أتركش " لحالش يا جبنه " خوافه "
ألاء كشت عليها :: مالت لا تضحك
أحمد بتهديد :: أدخل أنام ترى ..!!
ألاء برعبة :: لاااا ، آسفين عمو أحمد
أحمد ضحك عليها ودخل وييها " معاها " الصاله الي فوق
أحمد :: شوفي يا تجيبي لابتوبي ، يا أدخل أنام عنش
ألاء تخصرت :: أحلف أبغى أذاكر
أحمد :: دقيقة هي ، ما بتحفظي في هالدقيقه شي
ألاء طالعت فيه بحده وراحت جابته له :: إذا لك حاجه عند الكلب قوله يا سيدي
أحمد ضحك عليها وطنشها

.:: بعد فترة ::.

ألاء فلتت الكتاب " رمته " وأخذت جوالها ودقت على مريم

ألاء :: هلا ريوم
مريم بصوت تعبان :: أهلين
ألاء شهقت :: ريم ويش فيه صوتش
مريم بتعب :: مريضه
ألاء :: عافاش الله ، رحتي المستشفى
مريم :: الله يعافيش ، أيه
ألاء :: ويش قالوا فيش
مريم :: الله يلعنهم ، يقولوا جرثومه ، ولعبوا بحسبتي لعب 3 مغديات ، وكل شوي يغيروا الدواء ، وأحين بطني ما ني قادره منه
ألاء ضحكت :: عاد مرضتش أبد مو في وقتها ، عشان أجلتها لاسبوع ونص
مريم بقهر :: ويش دراني ، ونفسيتي تعبانه ، ماقدر حتى أشوف كتاب
ألاء ضحكت :: وين وصلتي في التفسير
مريم :: بقى عليي 5 دروس
ألاء :: زيي ، ولحين ما فتحت الرياضيات ~> يعني ما راجعته مو ما فتحته أبد =) 
مريم :: حتى أني ، الله يلعن تهانييوه البقره
ألاء ضحكت
مريم :: أقول ولوش ، خلينا نكمل هالخمس دروس عشان يمكن يمدينا نفتح الرياضيات
ألاء :: أوك بايون يا جمييل
مريم أبتسمت :: باي قمري

لما سكرت ألاء سأل أحمد :: ويش فيها مريم
ألاء أبتسمت :: ولا شي الدوبه جايتها جرثومه ومو في وقتها أبد
أحمد :: أهاا ، عفاها الله
ألاء :: الله يعافيك

[ .. الجُمعة .. ]

.:: الساعة 8 صباحاً ::.

أم ألاء :: ألاء قومي
ألاء وهي قايمة :: طييب
قامت ودخلت الحمام ـ أكرمكم الله ـ وسبحت عشان تصحصح
طلعت وبدت مذاكرة الرياضيات وبعدها التفسير
وهذا حالها طول اليوم
والليل ما جاها نوم من كثر التوتر < حاجة عبيطة تصير لش أول يوم اختبارات
كأنكم ما اختبرتوا من قبل هالمره


[ .. أول يوم في الاختبارات ..]
دخلت
ألاء & مريم
مع بعض فصخوا عبيهم بسرعة ومسكوا الكتاب يراجعوا
شوي وسمعوا صوت الجرس
وقاموا ركب القاعه
وهم يقروا آيات من القرآن < ينزل الأيمان فجأة خخخ
وتوزعت الأوراق
وشوي وجت ليهم المعلمة وشافت أوراقهم < أعني بنات الشلة بس
وقالت لهم أنهم كلهم صح
ولما انتهى نص الوقت طلعوا وبدوا يراجعوا تفسير
وهكذا نفس الاختبار الأول

و ..

[ .. رجعتهم من المدرسة ..]

.:: ألاء ::.

دخلت و هي تتأفف بكره عليها انجليزي
ركبت بتذاكر
فتحت الكتاب ، بس ما قدرت تكمل
تحس نفسها بتموت نعس
فقامت تنام ليها ساعة وتقعد تذاكر

.:: مريم ::.

دخلت وهي شوي وبتطيح من التعب
تعب الاختبارات + تعب المرض + تعب نفسي
دخلت وشربت دواها ، وعلى طول على المنام
وهي على المنام تذكرت بنت تعرفها من أول ثنوي
وقريبة منها هي والشلة مرره علاقتهم زي الخوات ، تذكرت يوم تطلع ويش قالت ليها
البنت بصرااخ :: مريييم أحبش " وكان جنبها منى "
مريم أبتسمت بدون نفس :: وأني بعد ×_×
وطلعت لأن سواقهم جااء
وقالت لـِ ألاء عنهم
ونامت وسط ذكرياتها .؛

و ..

[ .. يوم آخر ..]

ألاء طلعت من الاختبار بدون نفس
مريم ركضت ليها :: بشري ويش سويتي
ألاء بهبال :: ألفت ليكم كتاب جديد بيتدرس بدل المنهج
مريم ضحكت :: لا صدق
ألاء بدت تسألها عن ألي كانت مشككه فيه وشوي :: لا تقولي
، قريتها مو أرفضي قريتها أقبلي ، لااا
وعليه درجة مانييي ، وبعد السؤال الي البنات مو متأكدين منه عليه درجة
لااااااااااا أوووف >_<
مريم ضحكت :: الحال من بعضه ، بس شوفيني أضحك خخ , طنشي

.
.
.

[.. آخر يوم في الاختبارات ..]

ألاء & جنان & زهراء
طالعين من قاعتهم
ألاء وهي تحضن " تضم " البنات :: اجاااازة ، يا لبى كل الاجازات
وطلعوا إلى الساحة
ألاء ركضت لمريم وحضنتها بفرح :: اجااازة ريموه ، ماني مصدقة اجازه
مريم ضحكت وهي تحضنها وتهمس :: ما بشوف منى بعد اليوم
ألاء همست بتكشير:: بس أني بشوفه ما اقبل
مريم ضحكت عليها
وقعدوا البنات آخر جلسة لهم
جنان ببتسامه :: بتوحشوني
ألاء :: وأنتوا بعد ، يا علي أبد ما أتخيل ما أشوفكم يا المصافيع
مروى ضربتها :: زين كملي مدح ، يعني لازم تسبي
ألاء ضحكت وهي تهز راسها
مريم بهبال :: مع هالحركه حسبتش هندية
البنات ضحكوا
ألاء وهي حابسة ضحكتها ومسوية روحها معصبة :: نـــعـــم !!
مريم بهبال :: ألي سمعتيه
ألاء ما قدرت تحبس ضحكتها :: هههههههههه
زهراء بهبال :: أبد ما يناسبش الفتاة المؤمنة ذات الشخصية الثقيلة
البنات ماتوا ضحك على كلمتها
زينب وهي تضحك من قلب :: على فكرة أنتينا " أنتي بالقطيفي نقولها كذا هع " مستحيلة
البنات ضحكوا
جنان تسوي روحها مستحيلة :: بنات أنا بسافر
البنات شهقوا :: وييش !
جنان ضحكت :: بسم الله ، قلت بسافر ورى بكرة
ألاء ضحكت لما تذكرت ردت فعلهم :: زين وين بتروحي يا الدبة
جنان أبتسمت :: بروح مكة ، بكرة تعالوا ليي نودع بعض
البنات :: تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة راح توحشينا آوي يّ بت
زينب :: وأنا بسافر مكة بعد
مريم بهبال :: أيوه ، أيوه ، أطلعوا على حقيقتكم
طلعتوا مخبين علينا شي
مروى تدخلت بهبال :: زيش أنتين وولاءووه ، أموت وأعرف الأسرار الي بينكم
ألاء ضحكت :: طيب يا ملقوفة بقول ليكم سر واحد من كل الأسرار
البنات تحمسوا :: كلنا آذان صاغية
ألاء ضحكت :: بس بكرة ، لما نروح بيت جنان أقول ليكم
صرخت مروى بخيبة :: لااااااااااااا ، أبغى أعرف أحين
مريم حركت حواجبها بعناد :: ههههاي ، موتوا حماس لبكرة أني أعرف
مروى كشت عليها :: مالت عليش وعلى وجهش
مريم بسرعة :: أغصان الجنة
ألاء ضحكت :: أبغى أشوفكم يوم واحد ما تتحجوا ببعض
مريم بهبال :: موستحيل !!
زهراء بهبال :: دامو استحيل
مروى بهبال :: لا مستاعد
" الي ما فهم هذا مسلسل كرتوني انعرض فترة في mbc3 "
ضحكوا البنات
جنان :: لحين تذكروا هالمسلسل
ألاء تخصرت :: شايفتنا عجايز مانذكر !!
البنات ضحكوا
زينب قامت
البنات كلهم :: ويييين !؟
زينب ضحكت :: بسم الله بروح أنام نعسانة أبي أعوض نوم الاختبارات كله
زهراء قامت :: وأني بعد ..
جنان :: أني بعد بموت نعس أمس سهرانة ع الفقه
مروى :: عجل أني بعد بتوكل
ألاء طالعت " ناظرت " في مريم :: ما بقى غيرنا يا بت خالتي
مريم بهبال :: هذي الدنيا ناس تروح وناس تجي
ألاء ماتت ضحك على مريم :: أقول ، خلينا نروح بيت جدي أني بعد أبغى أناام
مريم :: أووك ..

\
/
\
/

للرواية بقية معكم
إن نالت الرواية أعجابكم .. سأكملها =)
عذراً على أسلوبي الركيك .. وعلى كثثرة الثغرات في الرواية =$*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-12-2012)

----------


## حلم لطيف

روووعه اندمجت فيها بقوووه
رجعت لي ذكريات الدراسه وسوالف البنات والمعلمات
والقصه جدآ جميله
ننتضر البقيه لا تتأخري

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> روووعه اندمجت فيها بقوووه
> رجعت لي ذكريات الدراسه وسوالف البنات والمعلمات
> والقصه جدآ جميله
> ننتضر البقيه لا تتأخري




*تسلمين مرورك أروع يا قلبي 
أيوه جمييلة أيام المدرسة .. تختلف عن الجامعه تماماً =) 
تسلمين أنتِ أجمل 
ولا يهمك أحين أنزل دفعه جديييده ^^

*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (8) © ..]


[.. في بيت جدهم ..]

ألاء ومريم شهقوا :: والله
خالتهم :: أيه والله
ألاء بفرح :: متى العقد ؟
خالتهم :: أسبوع الجاي الأربعاء
مريم بحماس :: متى يجي الأربعاء فيني رقص
ضحكوا عليها ألاء وخالاتها

[ .. العصر ..]

ألاء ومريم يتقلبوا على سرير خالتهم
تنهدت ألاء بصوت مسموع
مريم لفت لها :: ويش فيش
ألاء ابتسمت :: ولا شي بس مشتاقة له ، ليي حوالي 3 أسابيع ما شفته
مريم ضحكت :: منهو الي مشتاقة له فراس
ألاء عصبت وغطت وجهها بالبطانية
مريم ضحكت عليها :: زيين أمزح وياش يا وجه اللوف " سبة قطيفية "
ألاء :: أنتينا وجه اللوف ، وبعدين تدري أني ما أشتهي طاريه ، تدري أنه ينرفزني
يا أختي خلين أستانس تونا أول يوم أجازة ونكدتي عليي
مريم بضحكة :: ماسكة خط الرياض
ألاء بدون نفس :: هاهاهاهاهاها ، لا خط الأحساء
مريم ابتسمت بخفة وحضنت ألاء :: يا الدبة تدري أني أمزح وياش ، بس حبيت ألعب بأعصابش
ألاء بقهر :: دبة حدش تشوفيني أجيب لش طاري منوه
مريم ضحكت :: نهي
ألاء قامت ، ومريم قالت بسرعة :: على وين
ألاء بطفش :: بروح بيت جدي الثاني
مريم قامت وهي تتخصر :: لا والله
ألاء وهي تلبس عباتها وتقلدها :: أيه والله
مريم بنظرة عبيطة :: زين لويش !
ألاء تأفف :: كم مره أقول لش وحشنييي ..
مريم ضحكت عليها :: روحي بس لا تموتي علينا
ألاء ابتسمت وطلعت إلى بيت جدها الثاني

[ .. وهناك ..]

دخلت وما شافت أحد ..
ركبت فوق وشافت بنات عمها سلمت عليهم وقعدت وياهم تسولف
بس الشي الي جت عشانه
ما شــــافــــتــــــــه ..!

[ .. الليل .. ]

رجعت ألاء بيت جدها لمريم
وهناك قعدوا ثنتينهم مهسترين ويضحكوا لأي سبب كان
وبعدين ألاء فتحت الآي فون
ودخلت الفيس بوك
ومن هناا انقلب وجهها !!
مريم انتبهت :: ويش فيش ؟
رمت ألاء الآي فون
وبعدها مباشرة رمت نفسها في حضن مريم وهي تصيح :: مريم لويش ما يبغوني أعيش فرحانة ، لويش نكدوا عليي أول يوم في الأجازة
أني
أكرهه .. أكرهه .. أكرهه
متى بيفهم متى !!
متى يفهم أنا أني مو له ، متي قولي ليي متى
متى بيفهم أني أحب غيره .. أحب حسين
متى بيفهم أني أكرهه .. وإذا كنت أحبه ما راح أحبه غير مثل أخواني
متى بيفه أن أني وهو مستحيل نتجمع
متى بيفكني من الآلام الي أحسها بسببه
متى بيفكني من تأنيب الضمير
مــــــتـــــــــــى ..!!
مريم شدتها لحضنها أكثر في محاولة لتهدئتها

[ .. مكان آخر ..]

أحمد وهو داخل بيت جده :: السلام عليكم
الكل :: وعليكم السلام
أحمد بهبال وهو يسلم على حسين :: هلاا ، مغبر حدك ، كل هذا مسويه فيك أول ثنوي
حسين ضحك :: حسبالك ، أنا أم وأبو الدفاره
علي بستهزاء :: مرره
أحمد وحسين ضحكوا
رن جوال أحمد
ورفعه :: هلا ولوي
حسين دق قلبه بقوة ، له أكثر من 3 أسابيع ما شافها ، من زمان ما عاندها
من زمان ما سمع صوتها ، من زمان ما شاف هبالها
وحشته
أحمد ضحك :: مصلحجيه بقوة ألاءووه
- ههههه آسف عمتي ألاء
- بعد أقرع ومتشيرط
- زين زين ، من وياش ، أممم يعني مريم بت خالتي ما بتروح
- أهااا ، لان أنا في بيت جدي وبجيب حسين وعلي ويايي
- هههههههه زين وين تبغي تروحي
- أوك ، تجهزي ترى بس خمس دقايق أن ما طلعتي بمشي عنش
- بااااي

أحمد ببتسامة :: شباب قوموا بنروح المطعم
حسين بهبال :: على حسابك
ضحك أحمد :: قوم بس قوم
علي بهبال :: لا أنا بتمصلح وي ولوي
أحمد ضربه بضحكه :: طالت وشمخت يا ولد ألـ ..
تدلع أختي قدامي
علي ضحك :: لا يطير بالك بعيد أنا أصغر منها ، وبعدين أحنا أخوان
أحمد ضحك :: زين أحين قوموا لا تنتفني وتقول تأخرت
وطلعوا برا البيت

[ .. عند بيت جد ألاء ..]

طلعت ألاء وركبت السيارة
ألاء :: السلام
الكل :: وعليكم السلام
ألاء بهبال :: شحوالكم ولاد عمي وحشتوني ، ولا أقول لا ما وحشتوني
علي ضحك :: حددي موقفش
ألاء أبتسمت :: ما وحشتوني هع
حسين ضحك :: عدال أنتين الي وحشتينا
ألاء بهبال :: تراكم ما تهموني
الكل ضحك
ألاء بهبال :: شوفوا ، الي أوله شرط آخره نور
أول شي نبغى نروح المطعم
وبعدين كوفي
وبعدين الكورنيش نتمشى
أوك
علي بهبال :: بس على حسباش
ألاء :: لا والله ، من الي لعب عليكم
حسين بهبال :: أحمد
ألاء تطالع أحمد بنص عين :: والله الي قال هالشي هو الي بيسويه
أحمد ضحك :: والله ما قلت ليهم كذابيين ، وبعدين ما بوديش إلا المطعم
ألاء بهبال :: أدري غير حسينوه المفروض يسموه مسيلمة الكذاب ، أوكيه ، العوض ولا القطيعه خخخ
حسين بهبال :: إذا أنا مسيلمة الكذاب ، أنتين وشو ؟
ألاء بغرور :: أصير ألاء ألـ ...
حسين :: لو الله يفكش من غرورش هذا يا بت عمي خخ
ألاء ابتسمت :: مو غرور قد ماهو ثقة بالنفس وهذا الشي من طبعي مو أني أتصنعه ما أقدر أتركه
حسين ابتسم :: زين يام الثقة ماقلتي وين تبغينا نتعشى
ألاء بحماس :: أبغى أروح قصر القطيف للضيافة أو القلعة
أحمد ابتسم على حماس أخته :: ويش رايش قصر القطيف للضيافة ..
ألاء ابتسمت :: والله مايهمني أهم شي أتعشى وأغير جو
أحمد في داخله قلت ألاء ما تبغى تطلع وتترك مريم إلا لشي قوي
وتغير جو بعد
مادري من الي ضيق خاطرش يا اختي ؟؟
ألاء سندت راسها على النافدة وغمضت عيونها
وردت فتحتها ، ما تبغى تفكر فيه ، ما تبغى
ابتسمت وهي تبغى تغير مودها
وقالت بحماس وهبال يوم شافت لافته المطعم :: أني ناوية أستهبل ترى
علي بحماس :: وشو تبغي نسوي
ألاء ضحكت :: في المطعم تشوف
أحمد سحبها من السيارة :: أمشي بس ...
ألاء سحبت أيدها :: زين لا تدف يا الدب
ضحك أحمد عليها ومشى وألاء مشت وراه بسرعة

[ .. داخل المطعم .. ]

دخلوا وانتظروا شوي في صالة الانتظار ، وبعدين دخلوهم كبينتهم
كانوا جالسين أحمد وألاء في جهة
وحسين وعلي في جهة
ألاء وهي ماسكه المنيو :: أمممم ، أبغى ورق عنب ، ومشويات مشكل ، وشوربة عدس ، وباستا ، و..
علي بهبال :: بل بل بل بل ، بتاكلي كل هذا
ألاء ضحكت :: طيب نختار طلبنا جميع مو أحسن له ؟
أحمد ابتسم :: أوفق أختي الرأي
حسين طالع ألاء وابتسم :: أنا بعد
علي بعتراض :: لااا ، ألاءووه دبه بتاكل الأكل كله عني
ألاء بعصبية :: أحلف أنت وشكلك
علي ضحك بقوة عليها :: أمزح يا الرشيقة موافقين
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط :: أوك ، يلا ويش نطلب
وأتفقوا ويش بيطلبوا
.
.
ولما جاء الطلب وأكلوا أنقلبت الكبينة ضحك
ألاء وهي مهسترة حدها :: مثلاً مثلاً .. أقول ليكم مثلاً مو حقيقة
علي قاطعها :: زين أخلصي علينا
ألاء بعبط :: زين لا تدف .. مثلاً لو قمت ووقفت وطليت على الكبينة الي جنبنا بيسوا ليي شي
أحمد وهو رافع حاجبه :: حلفي ، إذا ما طردوش من المطعم بعد
ألاء تأفف :: زين قلت لك لا تدف .. قلت لك مثلاً بس
ضحكوا عليها
ألاء طالعت حسين بنظرة عبيطة :: حسين قرب ليي الورق عنب
حسين جن على نظرتها :: خخخ خذيه أصلاً أنا ما أحبه
ألاء ابتسمت :: حراام الورق عنب لذيذ مرره
وأكلت وحده بتلذذ
ضحكوا عليها
علي :: يا حبكم للورق عنب يالبنات
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط :: ويا حبكم للكورة يالصبيان
أحمد ضحك :: ويش دخل
ألاء ابتسمت وحقرته وهي تاكل من الباستا :: يميي ، أحلى حاجه عند هالمطعم الباستا .. تهبل
ضحكوا عليها
وقال أحمد :: أنا ما حبيتها
علي كشر :: ولا أنا
حسين بعبط :: مع الخيل يا شقرة
ألاء ضحكت :: عطوني وييها عجل باكلها ، ما عدكم ذوق
ضحكوا عليها وعلى هبالها
حسين بضحكة :: ألاء ويش شاربة اليوم رايحة فيه
ألاء بعبط وهي تأشر على الأكل :: والله أني صاحية بس من أكلت هالأكل استجنيت ، أسألوهم ويش حطوا فيه
ضحكوا عليها وعلى كلامها
علي ابتسم :: إلا ولاء كيفا بتستهبلي
ألاء ابتسمت :: بس نخلص أكل نبدي
علي ضحك :: أووووك ..
.
.
بعد الأكل
.
.

ألاء بحمااس :: لاااااااااااااااااا ، غشاااش حدك
علي ضحك :: غشاش في عيونش ، عيب عيب عجيب
حسين بحماس وهو يرمي الي في أيده :: أونو
أحمد تأفف بطفش :: غشاشين أنت وأخوك حدكم
علي ضحك :: ماني غشاش ، وأقول خلينا نقوم لا يجوا يطردونا سوينا أزعاج ليهم
ألاء ضحكت :: لا هنا ما يطردوك
أحمد بعبط :: بس منش بيطردونا
ألاء رمت الأونو في وجه أحمد وقامت :: يلا بروح أغسل أشوفكم عند المغاسل ، سي يو
ضحكوا عليها وقاموا لموا الأونو وطلعوا
ولقتهم ألاء عند المحاسب ونزلوا جميع
ألاء ابتسمت من داخلها ، جد تغيرت نفسيتها بهالطلعة
ناظرتهم بحب وهم يمشوا قدامها كان ودها تحضنهم وتشكرهم
وقفت ألاء تتأمل فيهم شوي
لفوا ليها
حسين ابتسم :: ما بتتحركي
ألاء ابتسمت وقالت بقوة :: جااااية

[ .. اليوم الثاني ..]

.:: الساعة 4:30 العصر ::.

ألاء وزهراء ومروى ومريم كانوا في بيت جنان
متحمسين وسوالف وحش
قاطعت سوالفهم مروى بعد ما تذكرت شي :: ولوي وشو السر الي كنتي بتقوليه لينا امس ؟
ألاء طالعت مريم بهدوء وابتسمت :: مريم تقوله لكم أحسن
مريم ابتسمت ليها :: على راحتش يا قلبي ، تبغي أني أقول بقول
ألاء غمضت عيونها وهي تسمع مريم تتكلم
مريم بهدوء :: ألاء حاجزنها ولد عمتها
البنات بصدمة :: ويشش ؟!
مريم ابتسمت بسخرية :: أيه ، طبعاً ألاء دريت بالموضوع بالغلط من عند وحده تصير ليهم
مروى بصدمة :: وانتي موافقة ألاء
ألاء بسرعة :: مستحيل أكرهه
جنان ضحكت :: وي ريحتيني ، زين أحكي لينا كيف دريتي
ألاء بغموض :: من وحده من قرايبي زي ما قالت مريم ، ما أقدر أفصح عنها
زهراء :: زين لويش مو موافقة
ألاء بسخرية :: وهو في شي يخليني أوافق عليه
أول شي أكبر مني بـ 10 سنين
مروى قاطعتها بصدمة :: وااااال ؟؟
ألاء تكمل :: تصدقوا أني كنت مضايقة بقوة أمس ، بس تغيرت نفسيتي بعدين ..
البنات ما عدا مريم :: لييييييش ؟!
ألاء طالعت مريم وقالت :: .....

\
/
\
/

*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (9) © ..]




ألاء طالعت مريم وقالت :: آه ، قولوا ويش ما يخليني مضايقة ..
آه منه آآآه ، شوفوا ويش راد في الفيس بوك في مجموعتنا ..
وطلعت آي فونها وفتحت الفيس وراوتهم ..
ألاء بغبنة :: تحسوه يضرب ضربات ليي ويه ، وشو يعني يفكر متى يكبر ويتزوج وشو ؟ 
مروى ابتسمت بتخفيف :: ولوي ما عليش طنشي لذاك اليوم الي بيتقدم فيه أفراج
ألاء بغبنة :: ما أقدر ، كيفا " كيف " أقدر أنساه وهم دايماً يذكروني فيه
أكرهه ، أكرهه ، متى بيفهموا متى ؟؟
مريم مشت ليها وحضنتها " ضمتها " :: خلاص يا قلبي أحنا متجمعين نستانس أنسي شوي
ألاء تباعدت عن مريم وابتسمت عشان تلطف الجو :: بس أمس الليل طلعنا أني وأحمد أخويي ، وعلي وحسين أولاء عمي ، رحنا المطعم ، واااي ونااااسه بقووة
مريم بهبال :: شفتوا الخيانة العظمى ، راحت عني المطعم وتركتني لحالي
ألاء ضحكت :: بس أنتين الي قلتي ما تبغي تروحي ، فأحمد قال ليي أن علي وحسين وياه فمدام مابتروحي بيروحوا ، يعني أنتين ألي عفتي الطلعة
مريم ابتسمت :: من حلاتها طلعتكم
ألاء ضحكت :: مسوى ما شفتوا الي سويناااه ، فله والله
مروى ابتسمت :: ويش سويتوا ..؟
ألاء ضحكت :: قولي ويش ما سوينا ، لعبنا أونو
البنات شهقوا ،
جنان :: يا علي مجانين
ألاء ضحكت :: بالعكس وناسة والله ..
البنات :: ما عليه جنون مو وناسة
ألاء ضحكت :: تصدقوا شكيت أن أكلهم فيه شي ، لأن من أكلنا وأني ما سكت ضحك
مريم بهبال :: والله أنتين الي في عقلش شي مو الأكل ما أشوف أخوش ويا ولاد عمش تأثروا ..
ألاء طالعتها بنظرة عبيطة وحقرتها ..
جنان وهي تفتح شنطتها :: بنات عندي ليكم مفاجأة
البنات بحماس :: ويششش ..؟
جنان ابتسمت بعبط وهي تطلع مصاص " في ديرتنا نسميه ملاس خخخ " أحمر :: هذاا
البنات صارخوا بحماس
وألاء قالت بهبال :: يذكرني بأيام أبتدائي
مريم بعبط :: آه يا أيام أبتدائي أحين ضبعنا ، السنة الي بتجي بنصير في أول ثنوي
ألاء تنهدت بضيق :: ما أبغى الأجازة تخلص ، أن جت السنة الجاية كبرنا زيادة ، وبصير قريب يتقدم ليي ، يا رب عسر ولا تيسر
أنفجروا البنات ضحك على دعوتها
وهي طالعتهم بنظره عبيطة وغاضبة :: على ويش تضحكوا حضراتكم .
زينب كتمت ضحكتها :: دعوتش غريبة الناس يقولوا العكس
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط :: لأني عكس الناس
البنات بضحكة :: أهاا
.مروى بدفاشة :: أقول خلينا نفتح هالملاس " المصاص " وناكله
البنات فتحوه ويوم " لما " جو يحطوه في بوزهم " فمهم " صرخت جنان :: لااا
البنات نقزوا " أختلعوا " ..
وجنان قالت :: بنصور أول
مريم بدفاشة :: وجع يوجعش ويطيح ضروسش
جنان بسرعة :: بسم الله عليي
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط وطلعت جوالها :: يلا حطوا ملاليسكم " مصاصاتكم "
بصورهم
حطوهم البنات ما عدا مروى الي أكلته وهي تقول :: طيروا فاضية ليكم أني
باكله وما عليي منكم
صوروا البنات
ومروى غارت ، وقالت :: مانيي أبغى أصور وياكم
البنات :: طيري ..
مروى بهبل :: ماعندي جوانح
البنات بعباطة :: أشربي رد بول بيعطيك جوانح ..
مروى بدون نفس :: هاهاهاهاهاههاا ، ما تضحكوا ، بسرعة أبغى أصور وياكم
ألاء بطفش :: زين حطيها من تحت ..
وصوروا صور عشان تبقى لهم ملامح لذكرى سعيدة ، ويحكي الزمن هالملامح في سوالفهم ..

[ .. يوم حفلة خالة ألاء & مريم ..]

كانوا في الصالة من قبل لا يجي أحد
الصالة فاضية وما فيها غير ألاء وأمها ومريم وأمها
وخالتين وحده منهم خالتهم العروس ^^
ألاء بطرب :: بيت ألـ ... يا زينهم ولا فرق الله بينهم
مريم بطرب :: وعودوهم عن العين بنات ألـ ...
عودوهم عن العين
خالتهم :: طربنانين حدكم
ألاء وهي تهز أكتافها بدلع :: طلعي يا وردتنا يا وردة جميلة ، رشي عطر بينا يم عين الكحيلة ، ألف الصلاة على النبي محمد ..
مريم ضربتها على أكتافها بدفاشة :: بسش لا تتكسر أكتافش
ألاء بألم :: يا دبة عورتيني ، ترى أني حساسه
مريم بسخرية :: عدال يا الحساسة
ألاء كشرت في وجهها وراحت لغرفة العروس
كانت خالتهم هناك تستعد عشان يزفوها وييها خالهم الي بزف أخته
ألاء بعبط :: أقول خالي ويش رايك بطلعة للكورنيش
خالهم وهو رافع حاجبه :: شوف الناس ويه وهي في ويه
ألاء ضحكت :: عشان أغير ليكم الجو وأخليكم تضحكوا ..
خالهم ابتسم ليها ..
وطلعوا وقدامهم العروس وخالهم وهم يقولوا :: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوات صل على محمد كلولولولولولولولولويييييييييييييييششش ..
وبس دخلت العروس الصالة أشتغلت زفة يا وردة جميلة
ولما وصلت للكرسي الموجود بالكوشة
حطوا مولد وبدأ الرقص عندهم ..
وشوي وطلع خالهم
وقضوا ليلتهم رقص وضحك وطرب وغيره ..

[ .. يوم آخر ..]

ألاء شهقت :: حلفي ..
ريما بخجل :: والله
ألاء بهبال :: مباركين عرس الأثنين كلولولوولولولولولولييييييش
ريما ضحكت عليها
ألاء تحرك حوجبها بخبث :: عجل أنخطبتي يا بت عمي
ريما رفعت حاجبها :: وخير يا طير
ألاء ضحكت :: زين متى العقد
ريما ضحكت عليها :: خلينا نحلل أول
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط :: بس ما لحقنا ، تونا مخلصين من حفلة خالتي " ضحكت يوم شافت ريما بتتكلم " ههههه ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ، الله يزيدهم هع 
ريما ابتسمت عليها 
شوي ودخل حسين وشاف ألاء موجوده ابتسم :: ألاء ويش بتسوي ريما يوم العقد
ألاء بهبال :: بتردد ويا شيخ وتقول وكلتك يا فلان خخخخ
حسين ضحك :: تخيلي تغلط وتقولـ ..
ريما بعصبية وخجل :: بس أنت وييها ، عساني أشوف فيكم يوم
ألاء ضحكت :: ماني متزوجة عناد لش
ريما رفعت حاجبها :: وفراس
ألاء وحسين أنقلبت وجوهم ..
وطالع حسين في ألاء ، أنقهر يوم شاف وجهها كيف صار
تحبه ..!
وأنا ... ؟؟؟
هه أنت ولا شي يا حسين ..
ولا شي ، ولا شي ، ولا شي
ظلت هالكلمة تترد بباله
أختنق الهواء داخله ومو متألم
رن جواله ، على طول رفعه وطلع بسرعة
وكأن رنة الجوال أنقذته من الأختناق ألي يصيبه بوجدها
وطاريه ..
رفع الجوال وشاف المتصل [ طلال ]
رفع وقاله طلال يجي بيتهم
يعني الألم ملاحقه .. ملاحقه
ما دامه موجود في نفس المكان الموجود فيه ..
يختنق منه ، وكأن فراس يسرق الأكسجين ألي يتنفسه هو
ألي يتنفسه [ حسين ]

أما عند ألاء
طالعت ريما بقهر ، كيف تجيب طاريه قدام قلبها
كيف تجيب طاري أكره الخلق على قلبها
قدام حبيبها .. روحها
قالت بقهر :: لو سمحتي لا تجيبي طاريه مره ثانيه
ريما طالعتها وهي رافعة حاجبها :: عشان تعاندي
ألاء بألم :: بس أنتي حقيقة وواقع .. أنا بالأحلام يصير ألي تبغوه
بالأحلاااااااام
وقامت طلعت من الغرفة ..
تحس نفسها مختنقة
وما زادتها طلعتها إلا أختناق زيادة
لما شافته وهي على الدرج داخل
هو .. هو .. هو
لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ..
ركبت فوق بسرعة ودخلت على ريما وتسندت على الباب
ريما ألي أستغربت منها
ليش رجعت
طالعت في وجهها وشافت الدموع المحبوسة في عيونها بالقوة
وشافتها وهي تنزل على تحت وهي مغمضة عيونها
ودموعها بدت تطيح
ألاء :: آهــئ آهــئ آهــئ آهــئ
ريما بخوف :: ويش فيش
ألاء وهي تشاهق :: لويش جاا ، لويش لويش ، يبغى يخنقني والله ويش
حرااام تعبت تعبت تعبت منه حرااااااااااااااااااام
ريما ركضت إلى الدرج وطلت
شافت فراس قاعد ويا جدتهم ، توقعت أن هذا سبب صيحها ، قبل لا تشوفه
وظنها كان في محله ..
ركبت بسرعة قبل لا ينتبهوا لها
وراحت تهدي ألاء المنهارة
ريما حضنتها :: خلاص بسش صياح
ألاء دفتها وهي منهارة :: أنتين تباعدي ، أنتون تزيدوا جروحي بكلامكم ، كلامكم كأنه ملح وأنرش على جروحي عشان تحرقوا قلبي زيادة
متى بتفهموا أني أكرهه متى
ريما بحزن :: بس أحنا نبغى مصلحتش
ألاء وقفت وهي تمسح دموعها :: مصلحتي مو بدي الطريقة ، أنكم غصب تبغوني أوافق ، أني مو مقتنعة ومستحيل أقتنع ، طريقتكم هذي زادتني عنااااااد ..
وقامت ولما جت تطلع تذكرته وكشرت
ألاء بتعب :: ريم الله يخليش أنزليش شوفيه بعد موجود لو لا
ريما لما شافت التعب في وجهها رحمتها وقامت ..
رجعت ليها
ريما :: مو موجود
ألاء اخذت شنطتها ونزلت تحت وبسرعة تغطت وطلعت
ركبت السيارة مع سواقهم الي كان ينتظرها ..
ألاء بدون نفس :: روح بيت خالتي
ورفعت جوالها ودقت على ألي روحها ترخص لها " مريم "
مريم :: هلا ولوي
ألاء ببحة بكاا :: هلا مريم
مريم بخوف :: ويش فيش كنتي تصيحي لويه
ألاء نزلت دموعها :: بجي أحين بيتكم ، وبقول لش
مريم تنهدت لأنها توقعت السبب :: فراس
ألاء بخنقة :: ومن غيره
مريم بهمس :: طيب غناتي ، أنتظرش ..
ألاء :: باي
وسكرت وما أنتظرت ردها
مختنقة تحس نفسها مو قادره تتنفس ،،
غمضت عيونها وهي تتخيل أنه شافها
ألاء وهي تحرك راسها بالنفي كأنها تنفض الأفكار ذي من راسها
وحمدت ربها أنه ما شافها ..
نزلت يوم أنتبهت أنهم وصلوا بيت خالتها

.
.

[ .. عند مريم ..]

.
.

ألاء حضنتها بقوة وهي تصيح :: آه مريم ويش أسوي ، قولي ليي ويش أسوي
مريم حضنتها :: خلاص يا عمري ، قول ليي ويش السالفة
ألاء بعد ما قالت السالفة
مريم مسحت دموعها وبحنان :: زين لا تصيحي ما قلتي ليي بتطنشي ، لو أني مكانش حتى لو جا ما أتحرك ، أراويهم أنه ما يهمني
ألاء ابتسمت :: ودي أصير قوية زيش ، بس تخيلي ما أقوم إذا جا " كشرت وهي تتخيل الموقف " بيقعد يطالع وييع
مريم ضحكت على أسلوبها

.
.
[ .. قبل الناصفة بيوم ..]
.
.
عائلة ألاء كانت في عالم الحلويات
ألاء هي الي تختار على كيفها
وإذا أعترضوا
تكلم أبوها " دلوعة أبوها خ خ خ "
ألاء تأشر على البسكويت :: نبغى هذا
أيمن " أحد أخونها " :: حلفي ، لا هذا أحسن
ألاء لفت لأبوها :: أبويي شوف ، ماانيي
أبوها عطى أيمن نظرة ، وأيمن طالع ألاء بغضب :: سوي ألي تبغيه يا دلوعة البابا
ألاء ابتسمت بنتصار ، مزاجها هاليومين مو أوكيه ، صايره تصرفاتها طفولية ، حتى أخونها لاحظوا هالشي
أخذت الي تبغاه ،
ومشت
وردت وقفت ، عند جهة ، ورفعت بأيدها شي وصرخت بخفيف لأحمد :: أحمممد تعاااال شوف دا الشي
أحمد جا ليها مبتسم :: واااال ، يا قدمش طابوق مره وحده
ألاء ضحكت وحطت كم كرتون في السلة ومشت

.
.

[ .. يوم الناصفة ..]
.
.

كانوا الشلة يناصفوا كلهم جميع
مريم ومروى وجنان وزهراء وزينب
ألاء تصور الشارع بحماس ، ومن تشوف رجال يطالع تستحي وتنزل الجوال 
ومن يدور ترد تصور > ما توب 
شافت حسين مار من جنبهم ومنزل راسه
ابتسمت من ورى النقاب
انتبهت مريم وضربتها ، وقالت بهمس :: أقول لا تفضحي روحش
ألاء طالعت مريم بحقد ، وهي تمسح مكان الضربة
بس بعدين تذكرت شكله وهو مار ومنزل راسه وقالت بحب :: يالبيه ، ريم شفتيه كيفا ما رفع راسه
مريم هزت راسها بستخفاف :: الحمد لله والشكر ، أمشي بس
ألاء طلعت لسانها من ورى النقاب ، ولما أستوعبت إن مريم ما تشوفها ضحكت ، ولحقت البنات يكملوا ناصفتهم
.
.

بعد فترة

ألاء قاعده في بيت جدها هي ومريم " بيت جد أمها "
ألاء بتعب :: آه ، تكسسرت من المشي اححح ما أحس برجايلي
مريم رفستها بخفيف :: كله منش يا غبيه ، خليتينا ندور الديره كلها
ألاء ضحكت :: بس بالله عليش مو وناسة
مريم ابتسمت :: وناستين مو وناسة وحده بس " وبهمس ما سمعه غير ألاء " وأنينا أكيد وناساتش واجد واول سبب أنش شفتي حسـ ..
أنقطع كلامها على رفسة قوية جايتها من ألاء
صرخت مريم بألم :: آآآآآآآآي
ألاء بنذاله وقهر :: هاهاهاههاهاهاهها تستاهلي
مريم بقهر :: أردها لش أن شاء الله 
ألاء ضحكت بسخريه ولفت عنها ، تسمع سوالف خالاتهم ..
.
.
يوم آخر 
.
.
غدير تضرب ألاء :: قلت لش بنروح يعني بنروح 
ألاء بألم :: وجعه توجعش يا بقرة ، زين ما قلت لش لا تروحي 
غدير بسرعه :: والقايل ، بتروحي ويانا طبعاً 
ألاء ضحكت بسخريه :: غصب السالفه 
غدير بعناد :: إيه 
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههههه أوكي بروح ترى ما أحد يعيف طلعة لمطعم 
غدير بنفاخ :: أصلاً عشان أذبحش لو ما تروحي ، ما يكفي هذاك اليوم رايحه ويا أحمد وعلي وحسين ، وأحنا صفر على الشمال 
ألاء بعبط :: زين لا تدفي 
غدير ابتسمت ابتسامه عبيطه وسكتت 
ألاء بعد فترة من الصمت :: زين من الي بيودينا ؟
غدير طالعت فيها بعد فهم ، ولما أستوعبت ضحكت :: ههههههههههه
ألاء طالعت فيها بستغراب :: على ويش تضحكي 
غدير بضحكة :: على هبالتش ، سكتي سكتي ، وبعدين فجأة فتحتي سالفة المطعم 
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط ، وحكت شعرها بطريقة عبيطة :: أنزين ، وبعدين !!
غدير حقرتها ، وشوي ودخلت ريما 
ألاء تصفر بهبال :: أووه شكلها أوم الشباب حددوا موعد عقدها 
ريما ضحكت بخجل وهزت راسها بأيه 
غدير وألاء بحماس :: والله ، متى 
ريما بخجل :: يوم السبت 
غدير طالعت ألاء وضحكت :: شكلها طلعت المطعم تكنسلت 
ريما بستغراب :: لويش
ألاء تنافخ :: من عقدش ، ورانا تدوير ثياب ، بس صدقيني بعد العقد أني هذا خطيبش بخليه يودينا المطعم 
ريما ضحكت :: يمااااه ، أكلتيني أكاال ، عندش وياه خخخخخ
ألاء ضحكت :: بنشوف عندش وياه ذي بعدين كيفا ..
أنفتح باب الغرفه بسرعه ، ودخل منه حسين 
حسين وهو يتنفس بسرعة :: ألحقووووا 

\
/
\
/
هذول إلي قدرت أنزلهم .. لأني في الجامعه ونزلتهم من الآيباد 
عشان ردك يا قمر .. وإذا شفت ردود نزلت أكثر =)

*

----------


## حلم لطيف

تسلمي غناتي ..
والله القصه حماسية وكلمة روووعه قليله عليها
حبيت عفوية البنات وحبيت العلاقه الأسرية بينهم ..
متابعه .. ونزلي أكثر خخخ ,, لا تتأخرررري

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> تسلمي غناتي ..
> والله القصه حماسية وكلمة روووعه قليله عليها
> حبيت عفوية البنات وحبيت العلاقه الأسرية بينهم ..
> متابعه .. ونزلي أكثر خخخ ,, لا تتأخرررري




*هلا يا قلبي 

فدييتك أنتي أروع ^^ 

ههههه حبتش العافيه زي ما نقول بالقطيفي :p
تسلمين على المتابعه 
ولا يهمك أحين بنزل جزء طويييييييل 
منوره*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (10) © ..]


أنفتح باب الغرفه بسرعه ، ودخل منه حسين
حسين وهو يتنفس بسرعة :: ألحقووووا
البنات بخوف :: ويش صاير
حسين وهو يبلع ريقه :: أبويي محمد مادري ويش فيه ، ما يتنفس ومختنق
البنات شهقوا
حسين سحب غدير :: قومي شوفيه ، مو أنتين ممرضة
غدير سحبت أيدها ، ونزلت ركض تحت
ألاء تطالع في ريما مصدومه 
ألاء بصدمه :: ويش صاير 
ريما سحبتها ونزلوا تحت 
وبس وصلوا 
ريما توجهت لغدير 
كانت غدير في حضنها جدهم ، تقيس النبض
وبعدها تاخذ بخاخ الربو
وتحط له منه ، تضربه على خده بالخفيف
ألاء أستوعبت ،
وراحت إلى غدير
ألاء بخوف :: ويش فيه
غدير بخوف :: ما يتنفس والضغط مرتفع
ريما بصراخ :: حسين روح لأبوي وقول له
حسين ركض للمجلس عشان يقول لأبوه
الي جاا بدون حتى ما يبدل وحمل أبوه وساعده حسين
وعلى السيارة للمستشفى
أما ريما ولجين وألاء
ألاء طالعتهم وشفايفها ترتجف :: بيموت ؟!!
غدير تصيح :: اسم الله عليه فال الله ولا فالش
ريما حضنت لجين وهي تصيح
وجت ألاء وحضنتهم وقعدوا يصيحوا
ألاء تصيح :: أول مره أشوفه كذا ، كأنه بيحتضر
ريما بصياح دزتها :: لا تفاولي أسم الله عليه
غدير قامت وهي تمسح دموعها
ريما :: وين ؟
غدير بصياح :: بروح اشوف أحد يوديني المستشفى ما أقدر أقعد
ألاء وقفت :: بنروح كلنا وأني بدق على أحمد أخويّ
ورفعت جوالها ودقت عليه


:
:
:

.:: المستشفى ::.

ألاء وريما وغدير واقفين على باب غرفة الأنعاش
ريما ترجف :: أحين أبويي هنا
ألاء صاحت :: الانعاش ، حالته خطيره هالقد
غدير تماسكت وهي فيها الصيحه وقامت دخلت الغرفه
الدكتور صرخ لما شافها داخله :: برا
غدير صرخت :: ماني طالعه ، أني دارسه تمريض ، بقعد وياكم
عمها صرخ فيها :: غدير بلا عناد وأطلعي برا
غدير بعناد :: بقعد أشوف حالت أبويي
عمها صرخ :: ما تفهمي أنتين ، قلت لش برا ، لا تشوفي أبويي ب الحاله ذي
غدير عاندت ودخلت لعند الدكتور ، الي شافها فاهمة للشغل وخالها وياه

.:: بعد فترة ::.

طلعت غدير وفيها الصيحه من الي شافته
ألاء وريما ركضوا ليها لما شافوها طالعه
ريما :: ويش فيه
غدير تحاول تتماسك شوي :: الرئه فيها ماي ، فكان مو قادر يتنفس
فأحين بخلوه يتنفس بالجهاز راح يدخل العناية
شهقت ألاء :: العناية مره وحده
غدير بعدم تركيز :: لو شفتي الا شفته داخل ما استغربتي
ألاء تجمعت دموعها في عيونها :: ما نقدر نشوفه
غدير هزت راسها بالنفي :: حالياً مستحيل ، العصر ممكن
ألاء راحت لأحمد الي توه طالع من الانعاش ،
كان واقف ويا عمومه داخل
ألاء بتعب :: بتروح أحين
أحمد هز راسه بالايجاب :: إيه ما عدت أقدر أوقف
ألاء مشت وحست بدوخه وغمضت عيونها وهي تسمع صراخ وراها
فتحت عيونها وهي في حضن غدير
أحمد بخوف :: ويش صاير
غدير تنهدت براحة :: دوخة عادية ، تعرف أختك دلوعه
أحمد ابتسم ابتسامه صفرة ومد إيده إلى إلاء يساعدها توقف
وقاموا للسيارة ورجعوا البيت
هناك الكل حاول ينام بعد الي صار
عشان العصر يروحوا لأبوهم 

.:: العصر ::.

أغلب العيلة متجمعه في المستشفى
وهم كثار ،
والعناية ممنوع يدخل أكثر من أثنين
فيادوب يدخلوا أثنين يقعدوا دقيقتين ويطلعوا
عشان الكل يمديه يدخل
ألاء وريما وغدير بعد ما طلعوا 
ألاء تطالعه بدمعه :: شفتوا شكله
ريما تهز راسها بالايجاب وهي تصيح
غدير تماسكت :: خلاص ما نبغى نصيح هو بخير
مسحوا البنات دموعهم
وجتهم لجين تصيح :: يا ربي مو مستحمله أشوف شكله ، أمس ما كان فيه شي العصر والليل
ريما :: لو شفتي شكله الفجر ويش سويتي ؟
لجين مسحت دموعها :: ويش فيه شكله
ألاء بتريقة وبدون نفس :: بختصار ، يحتضر
لجين شهقت بخفيف :: يا علي " بستفسار " ويش صار بالضبط
غدير :: الفجر ما كان فيه شي ، ركبنا بعد ما تطمنا عليه
وأني وريما وألاء قعدنا في غرفتنا
شوي وجا لينا حسين يقول لينا عنه
لجين قاطعتها :: زين حسين كيفا شافه
غدير تنرفزت :: زين لا تقاطعيني ، حسين كان نازل يقعد تحت وبالصدفه سمع صوت مختنق من غرفته
لجين بدموع :: الحمد لله الي رسل له حسين
البنات :: الحمد لله
وشوي ونزلوهم ، زيارة العناية أنتهت ..
رجعوا بيوتهم

[ .. يوم آخر .. ]

.:: المستشفى ::.

دخلوا ألاء وغدير العناية
وراحوا جهت السرير
غدير قربت من جدهم النايم :: أبويي ، أبويي
الجد أوتعى :: هاا
غدير ابتسمت لما شافته فتح عواينه :: عفاك الله
الجد :: الله يعافيك ، من أنت
غدير :: أني غدير
الجد :: غدير وياش ريما ؟
ألاء ضحكت بخفيف :: لا أبويي أني ألاء
الجد :: وينا قاعدين أنتوا ، في الليوان ؟> الي ما فهم الليوان كلمة قطيفية قديمة يعني الصاله أو مكان قعدة هيك شي =)
غدير ضحكت :: لا أبويي أحنا في المستشفى
الجد :: وشووو
ألاء ضحكت :: أحنا في الدختور أبويي
الجد :: ويش جيبني هنا ؟
غدير :: تعبت علينا وجبناك
ألاء :: ويش يعورك أبويي
الجد بصوت متعب ومبحوح :: أياديي عورتني ، وحلقي ما أقدر أبلع
غدير قرت التقارير الي جنب السرير وطالعت ألاء بفرح :: خلاص ألاء إذا استقرت حالته اليوم بيطلع للغرفه العاديه
ألاء ابتسمت :: يا رب ما نجي بكره إلا هو في غرفة عادية
غدير :: إن شاء الله
سمعوا صوت الممرضه الي تقول ليهم يطلعوا عشان يدخلوا غيرهم
هزوا روسهم وطلعوا
شافوا ريما ولجين برا
ألاء ابتسمت :: ريوم أبويي سأل عنش .
ريما بفرح :: جد ؟!!
ألاء هزت راسها بإيجاب
وشافت لجين وريما وهم يدخلوا لداخل بفرح إن جدهم حالته صارت تمام
:
:

[ .. اليوم الثاني .. ]

دخلت ألاء بيت جدها ،
وما مداها تدخل الا سحبتها ريما وييها وطلعوا رايحين السيارة عشان يروحوا لجدهم
وفي " السيارة " ،
ألاء بستفسار : أبويي يقول طلعوه من العناية ، صدق ؟
ريما هزت راسها بإيه
لفت ألاء جهت النافده وتطالع الطريق
وشوي وتأفأفت بضيق :: لجينوه والنهاية وقسم تراش مزعجه
لجين بهبال :: إذا صارت السيارة سيارتش تكلمي
ألاء بطفش :: هفففففف " وابتسمت بعبط لما لاح ليها المستشفى " أخيراً وصلنا
ريما وهي تفتح باب السيارة :: أنزلي وأنتين ساكته =p
ألاء بهبال :: أقول لا تبشعيني
الكل ضحك ونزلت ألاء من السيارة
ومشوا ألاء ولجين وغدير وريما
غدير :: أقول أحد منكم يدل الغرفه مو تضيعونا
ألاء :: يب أني أدلها
غدير بهبال :: أوه ولوش مره شاطره
ألاء بتريقة :: من زمان أني شاطرة
لجين :: أقول أدخلوا المصعد قبل لا يروح علينا
ودخلوا ،
ألاء :: تراه في الدور 2
لجين ضغطت على رقم 2 وصعد بهم المصعد
.
.

[ .. بعَد ساعه .. ]

ألاء ولجين قاعدين على الارض
تعبوا ، وقعدوا
ما فيه في الغرفه إلا كرسي واحد
دخل عمهم الصغير وانتبه ليهم ، طالعهم بنظره أستحقار عبيطة
وقال بسخريه :: الله يعطيكم
الكل فقع ضحك حتى ألاء ولجين
ألاء بعبط :: لو ما أنت عمي جان علمتك كيفا تسخر 
حسين بسخريه :: لا يا قوية
ألاء طالعته بنظرات نارية :: أنت مالك شغل ، يكفي الي سويته أمس في الفيس
حسين أنصدم :: زعلتي من الي صار ترى أمزح
ألاء بسخرية :: لا لويش أزعل ، ما سويت شي أبداً
حسين تنهد بألم :: ترى كانت مزحه لتغير الجو
ألاء تنهدت :: مو في كل وقت المزحه تنقبل ، أمس كانت نفسيتي زفت ، 
لو كانت في وقت غيره ممكن أتقبله " وابتسمت " خلاص حصل خير
حسين ابتسم :: خخخ لا يا الطيبة ، تراش بتصيري أعظم من ليلى
غدير بسخريه :: واااك شوفي بمن شبهوش 
ألاء بهبال :: شبهوني بليلى منبع الحب والحنان يا حليلي بس
الكل ضحك عليها
حسين وهو ماسك دلة القهوة :: من يبغى ؟
الكل بأصوات متفوته :: أني ، أبغى ، يس
حسين بسخريه :: صرت صباب ، آه يّ الدنيا
الكل ضحك عليه
وبدى يصب
ولما وصل للبنات ، 
صب إلى ألاء وعطاها :: خذي
ألاء مسكت الكوب الصغير وقالت بسخرية :: وال حسين مره كريم صبيت ليي واجد
حسين رفع حاجبه ليها :: أدري مره ثانية بحط لش نص هالكمية
ألاء مدت يدها :: أقول صب بس صب
حسين طالعها بطفش وصب ليها
ألاء بعبط بعد ما خلص صب :: شاطر حسين تسمع الكلام
ريما ضربتها على إيدها :: أقول بسش عن أخويي
حسين ضحك :: تعيش الاخوة
ألاء حطت إيدها الثانية مكان الضربة :: أححح حمارة حدشش
ريما طلعت لسانها ليها " بحلووس =p "
ألاء تكش عليها :: مالت عليش بس
ريما لفت عنها وحقرتها
شوي وقام حسين يعفس جنب السرير
شاف جهاز القلب محطوط على جنب
حطه على صبوعه وبدى يقيس دقات قلبه والضغط 
غدير بستغراب :: حسينوه ويش فيه قلبك يدق بسرعة
حسين في داخله " لأنها موجوده " وابتسم بعبط :: والله مادري ليش
ألاء قربت منه :: آلاااااااي ، أبي أجرب
حسين شالها وبدى الخط يصير مستقيم ،
ريما :: خخخ شوفوا زي في المسلسلات
ضحكت غدير :: زي المفاجيع
ريما :: مالش دخل
ألاء حطته على صبوعها ، وبدى يدق قلبها
غدير بستغراب :: لا مادري ويش فيهم قلوبكم ، ألاءوه كأنش وحده كانت تركض
على ويش كل هذا يا حافظ
ألاء ضحكت :: والله مادري ويش فيه قلبي شكله يبغى له علاج ، في داخلها " أني مريضه بحبه ، من يعالجني منه " 
غدير ببتسامة :: بسم الله على قلبش من المرض يا غبيه
ألاء ابتسمت ليها ،
حسين طالعها ومن غير ما أحد ينتبه رفع إيده لقلبه
وتنهد ورد نزلها
قام وهو يبغى يتهرب بأي طريقة :: بروح لاخو صاحبي
وطلع بسرعه ،

.
.
.
.


[ .. يوم جديد .. ] 

الكل مجتمع في البيت العود " بيت الجد " 
لأن الجد اليوم بيطلع من المستشفى 
عمتهم الكبيرة " فاطمة " 
كانت مجهزة نفرة " حلاوة ، وريحان ، وفلوس " 
والبنات عندهم طبلة وكل شوي يطبلوا ويرقصوا من الفرحه 
ولما وصل الجد صار عندهم معاريس عن جد 
وأستلموا الشباب الطبلة بما أنهم أمهر من البنات =p
ألاء مبتسمة براحة وفرح 
يعني طول الفترة الي راحت كانت خايفه تشوفه 
بس الحمد لله ما شافته في المستشفى 
واليوم عنده شغل هالفترة حسب ما سمعت 
وبعد ما دخلوا الجد داخل 
دخلوا الرجال مجلسهم 
والنسوان مجلسهم 
أما الشباب والبنات ظلوا في الصاله وبدت عندهم الهستره 
أحمد :: أقول ويش نغني أحين 
ألاء ضحكت وقالت :: عودوهم عن العين بنات ألـ .. 
رما علي ولد عمها عليها علبة النشاف 
وهي صرخت :: لوييييش رامي يّ الكلب 
علي كش عليها :: تستاهلي لأنش أول شي قلتي بنات بس ، ما ذكرتي الشباب
وبعدين ما عندش غير ذي 
ألاء مدت لسانها له " بحلوس " 
أيمن " أخو ألاء " :: أقول ويش رايكم تغنوا علينا أحنا الشباب 
كل شوي واحد 
البنات عجبتهم الفكره :: أوكي ! 
لجين :: بس كلكم نفس الاغنيه وبنغير الاسم بس 
الشباب :: زييييييييييين 
ريما :: من نغني عنه أول خخخخ 
علي وقف بهبال :: أنا 
ألاء ضحكت وقالت :: بنات نقول أسم الله 
غدير ضحكت :: أقول بنغني على واحد بس الباقي يقولوا ويانا سمعتوا
الشباب ضحكوا 
أحمد بتريقة :: بس أحنا ما نعرفهم كلهم .
ألاء تزن :: نقول أسم الله أحين لو لا 
غدير ضحكت :: مو مهم رددوا على الأقل ! 
الكل :: طيب 
ألاء بأزعاج :: بنات نقول أسم الله لو لا هفففف منكم 
شدختها لجين على راسها :: أنتين لويش مزعجه ! 
ألاء مدت بوزها بزعل :: ماني مغنيه وياكم ؟
أحمد بزعل مصطنع :: وأنا بقاوم زعلتوا أختي 
أيمن بهبال :: وأنا بعد 
الكل ضحك 
ألاء تسوي روحها مستحيه :: لا فديتكم قعدوا ما بقوم 


*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*رمتها ريما بعلبة النشاف 
ألاء صرخت :: عما بعينش 
ريما بحقد :: وعينش ! 
غديير صرخت :: بــــــس !! أحين سكتوا خلينا نغني " وبتريقه " وبنرضي ألاء وأنقول اسم الله 
البنات تحمسوا :: أوكي 
جميع البنات :: أسم الله على أسم ويلي " ضحكوا " علي رقع بالباب ويلي 
وما قدروا يكملوا لأنهم تسدحوا ضحك على علي الي تحمس وقام يرقص 
الكل :: هههههههههههههههههههههه 
علي وقف وطالع فيهم بنظره عبيطه :: أقول كملوا بس كملوا !
البنات ضحكوا وكملوا :: وعودته بالله يا يمه 
وسكتوا ، وابتسموا ابتسامة كرست كلهم 
تكلمت غدير :: مانعرف الباقي ههههه
أحمد بعبط :: زين غنوا عليي أنا له 
البنات بنذاله :: لا ما حنا مغنين 
حسين بعبط :: خلاص أحنا نغني على روحنا ، شباب دقوا وغنوا بسرعه
طلال " أخو فراس تذكروه ؟ " :: ويش نغني زين ؟
حسين بحماس :: ولا اله الا الله
حضر محــــــمد وعلي
الكل :: والخير لينا يعتلــــــــــي
والشر عنا ينـــــــــجلي ننخاك يا سيدي علــــــي
يا مصلـــــــــي القبلتين يا بو الحسن ويا الحسين
عـلـــــــــــيك بالقبلاني يا شمعة الصبيــــــــــان
هذي عطايا الرازكـــين
وسكتوا ،
أحمد بعبط :: صراحة تعبنا ، كيف هذول الطقاقات يغنوا 
ألاء ضحكت :: إيييه قولوا ما تعرفوا مو تعبتوا 
شوفوا أحنا أعترفنا على طول ترى الإعتراف بالخق فضيله خخخخ 
علي بهبال :: أقول أكرمينا بسكوتش يا فيلسوفه زمانش 
ألاء مدت لسانها عليها وهو كش عليها خخ 
لجين :: أقول بنات شرايكم اليوم نروح السوق نجهز لعقد ريوم 
ريما أستحت ، وما تكلمت 
غدير بخبث :: نيهاهاهاهاهاها ، شوفوا ريموه أستحت 
ألاء ضحكت :: المهم أني أوافق لجون الرأي 
ولفت للشباب وأستغربت ما أحد هنا 
ألاء بستغراب :: وين راحوا هالجنانوه ؟ توهم هني !!
لجين بغضب :: أكيد أنحاشوا لما سمعوا طاري السوق ما يبغوا يوصلونا 
ألاء انقهرت وقامت :: أوريكم فيهم الاغبياء 
وتوجهت لمجلس الرجال 
دقت الباب > مسويه فيها المؤدبه خخ 
وفتح حسين وعقد حواجبه مستغرب :: خيير ويش تبغى 
ألاء بدون نفس :: فيه أحد غريب داخل 
حسين أنقهر من أسلوبها ورد عليها بنفس الأسلوب :: لا 
ألاء رفعت حاجب وبغرور :: تباعد بدخل .
دخل حاقرنها ودخلت وراه وسلمت على عمومها وبعدين توجهت لابوها 
ألاء بصوت مو مسموع إلا لأبوها :: أبويي نبغى نروح السوق قولوا لواحد من الصبيان يودينا والله أقول لك حرام خليهم كلهم يروحوا لا يستمل الي يروح بروحه > نذاله خخخ 
أبوها هز راسه بأوكي :: أحمد 
أحمد أستغرب :: هلا 
أبوه :: قوم أنت وأولاد عمك ودوا البنات السوق يجهزوا لحفلة ريما بت عمك 
علي بتريقة ما سمعها غير حسين :: والله أن هالبنات داهيه أجل بتدخلوا قبل لا يحسوا خخ 
هداهم بيودوكم غصب عنكم 
وقاموا كلهم غصب 

:
:
:



[ .. عقد ريما .. ]


.
.

ألاء دخلت وسلمت على ريما وحضنتها بقوة
ألاء بضحكة :: على فكره طلعتي من الشله ، لأن الشله شلت عوانس لا غير
ريما ضربتها :: أنقلعي
ألاء ضحكت ، وفضخت عباتها ، راحت عند المراية تعدل شكلها لو أعتفس ..
فتحت الشنطة ، وعدلت الروج ، الي كعادتها أكلته
وابتسمت برضا على شكلها
دارت لريما الي تقول :: واااو لولي ، شكلش يهبل
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط :: أدري ، تتوقعي غطيت عليش ! 
ريما بدون نفس :: ماليي نفس لخبالتش ترى
ألاء ابتسمت بعبط ، وقعدت جنب ريما
دخلت غدير بدفاشة :: ريموه قومي ، جا معرس الغفله ، والشيخ بيعقد
ريما بلعت ريقها بخوف :: ما يمديني أتراجع
ألاء بتريقة :: أبداً
ريما بحقد :: يا عساني أشوف فيش يوم
ألاء سكتت ، لأنها لو بتتكلم ، أكيد راح يجيبوا طاريه ، وهي ما تبغى تنكد على روحها هاليوم

[ .. بعد فترة .. ]

بعد ما تم العقد ، أجتمعوا كلهم في صالة البيت
وكل شوي يجوا الرجال ويدقوا باب الصالة يبغوا شي
فتناوبوا " ألاء ، لجين "
لأنهم الأصغر => مو خادم القوم أصغرهم 
وأندق الباب
غدير وهي رايحة جهة المطبخ :: ألاءوه قومي أفتحي
ألاء تخصرت :: لا والله ، مو دوري دور لجينوه
ريما :: لجين في المطبخ مادري ويش يبغوا منها
ألاء بعبط :: قومي أنتي
ريما رفعت حاجبها :: لا والله
ألاء قامت بطفش
وفتحت الباب من دون لا تسأل عن الطارق 
ومن فتحته طلع في وجهها حسين
شهقت وسكرت الباب
حسين بلم على شكلها وبعدها ضحك على حركتها
ألاء من ورى الباب بقهر :: لا تضحك
حسين زاد ضحكه ، وألاء تأففت بطفش :: أقول أخلص علينا ويش تبغى
حسين سكت شوي كأنه يتذكر ، بعدين قال :: أبغى أمي عيطي عليها
ألاء وهي راجعه الصالة :: زين

.
.

[ .. قبل رمضان آخر ايام شهر شعبان .. ]


مريم كانت قاعده في بيت ألاء وهم صايمين
ومن سمعوا الاذان نطوا على حمام الغرفه وتمسحوا
ولما طلعوا طلعت ألاء السجاده عشان يصلوا
ألاء وهي تتكلم ومو حاسه لروحها :: والله ريموه المسلسل رهييييب
مريم بعصبية :: أيه زياده ما نشوفش يومين ، تقولي أحنا منتجات دنماركيه مقاطعتنا 
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههههه ، زين لويش معصبه
مريم طالعتها بعبط :: مادري ؟!
ألاء ضحكت :: صلي بس ..

.:: بعد فترة ::.

ألاء قطعت صلاتها وهي تشهق :: لاااااااااااااااا ، القبلة غلط
مريم قطعت صلاتها بعد ، وطالعت ألاء بعصبية حقد
مريم :: في أحد في الدنيا ما يعرف قبلة بيتهم
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههههه ، والله ما أدري ، منش أنتينا ، لأنش فرشتي السجاده قبلي
مريم تتخصر :: لا والله
ألاء ضحكت :: إيه والله ، أصلاً أني كل يوم أصلي مناك " وأشرت على مكاان "
مريم عطست ، ألاء ضحكت :: بشهادة ، شفتي أنش شهدتي ليي
مريم :: أقول ، وين القبلة خلصينا
ألاء أشرت على جهة
ومريم ناظرتها بشك :: متأكده
ألاء ضحكت :: إيه
وصلوا ، وخلصوا صلاة
ونزلوا يفطروا

[ .. بعد فترة .. ]

ألاء ماسكه الآي فون وتحوس فيه وجنبها اللاب ، تنزل برامج
ومريم ماسكه الاي باد وتتصفح النت
شوي وصرخت ألاء :: ونااااااااااسه ريموه
مريم رفعت راسها :: على ويش ؟؟
ألاء ضحكت :: غيرت نغمة الآي فون
مريم ابتسمت :: واخيراً عرفتي ، بلشتينا بها مسوى ما تعرفي
ألاء ابتسمت :: إيه أخيراً ، لباني داهية ودايماً أسوي الي في بالي
مريم سحبت جوالها :: بجرب أدق عليش
ألاء ما زالت مبتسمة :: أوكِ 

[ .. ليلة الجمعة .. ]

ألاء وأهلها كانوا مجتمعين في بيت جدها " أبو أبوها "
هم عادتهم في الأيام العاديه ، يتغدوا الخميس هناك
وفي رمضان يفطروا هناك
ألاء وبنات عمها يجهزوا السفره
ألاء تطالع السفرة :: مو واجد الأكل له
ريما بتأيد :: واجد وبزياده بعد
لجين :: ما راح نقدر ناكله
غدير بسخرية :: صايرين أعظم من هبه مشاري ،
ريما مدت لسانها ، وألاء كشت عليها
غدير تطالع لجين بتريقة :: بالله أنتي ما بتسوي حركه ، سوي سوي ، ترى السالفه عزومه
لجين ضحكت :: لا أني ما أسوي حركات اليهالوه هذي
ألاء بتريقة :: يا كبيرة أنتي
ريما دفتهم بطفش :: هففف سكتوا وفكونا ، تدلوا المطبخ لو أدليكم بعد
دخلوا بعد كلام ريما ، يكملوا شغلهم
عشان يفطروا

[ .. بعد الفطور .. ]

ألاء ماسكه ولد عمها الصغير ووقاعده تبوس خدوده :: يا بعد قلبي قلباه حسوني الدميل
لجين :: ألاءووه أعطيني وياه ما شبعتي منه
ألاء حضنته :: واحد يشبع من هالاشقراني فديته القمر
ريما مسكت خده وجرته بخفيف :: بعد قلبي سمي أخويي
ألاء بمزح :: وي وش جاب لجاب ، هالقمر أحلى من أخوش
غدير بمزح :: أصلاً يحصل لش أخويي عشان ما يعجبش
ألاء ابتسمت بداخلها " جد ما يحصلي ولا راح يحصل لي "
ألاء كشرت وكشت على غدير ، ولفت لأم حسين الصغير :: مرت عمي بركب بحسوني فوق
مرت عمها :: زين ، بس أنتبهي له 
ألاء هزت راسها بأوكي
لجين :: لويش بتركبيه ؟
ألاء :: كيذا مزاج ، بتركبي ويايي ؟
لجين :: يلا خلينا نركب ويش ورانا !!
ركبوا ثنتينهم
وقعدوا في الصالة الي فوق
شافوا اولاد عمهم الصغار
كل شوي يجوا يبغوا حسين الصغير
وهم يحطوه على رجايلهم شويه عن أفادهم خخ
دخل حسين وابتسم :: وي سميي جيبوه
ألاء حضنته بقوة وهزت راسها بالنفي :: طير بس ، قال سميي قال
حسين ضحك :: أقول جيبيه
عطته حسين بستسلام
دخلت ريما :: أقول لوشه عاد نزلي اللابتوب لعمي
ألاء طالعتها بنظرة نارية :: حلفي !!!
ريما كشت عليها :: مالت ترى مو هناك الشسمه
ألاء تأففت :: واذا كان هناك قسم بذبحش
سحبت اللاب من أيد ريما ونزلت تحت
وقبل لا تدخل المجلس شافت عمها
ابتسمت بعبط :: عمي من الي داخل
عمها :: داخل فراس
وقبل لا يكمل ألاء كشرت :: خذ عمي دخله لعمي أحمد
عمها ابتسم :: جيبيه طيب =)
وراحت طيران فوق ونطت على ريما
ألاء بصراخ :: يا الكلبة يا الحمارة
ريما اختلعت :: ويش فيش ؟
ألاء سحبت شعر ريما :: أبد ، بس تحت
لجين شهقت :: شافش !!
ألاء بقهر سحبت شعر ريما أقوى :: لا تداركت هذا الشي في الوقت المناسب ، سألت عمي عن الي داخل قبل لا أدخل ولما دريت أنه هنا عطيته اللابتوب
ريما باعدتها :: هي أنتين ترى أني ما أدري ، خلاص فكينا ما شافش .
ألاء طالعتها بنص عين :: المهم أني آخر مره أصدقش .
ريما هزت أكتافها بعدم أهتمام

[ .. يوم آخر .. ]

بنات الشلة مجتمعين في بيت مروى 
يختاروا موديل لمريولهم 
الكل موجود عدى زهراء 
حاولوا يتصلوا فيها بس ما ترد 
قالوا بيصورا ليها المريول ويحطوه في الفيس> تقنية
ألاء بتركيز تطالع الموديلات ، وتأشر على واحد بحماس : هذا بنات نعوم ويناسب لموديل مريول 
الكل بتأيد : إييه حليو ، 
زينب : طيب بنات خلنا نصور عشان نحطه في الفيس 
مريم بعبط : يعني كلنا نصور ونحطه 
ألاء بعبط : طبعاً لا يا الذكية ، كلنا نصور بس نسوي مسابقة من الي تحطه اسرع في الفيس 
مريم بعباطه : يعنووو
ألاء بعبط : إيييه يعنووو ، انتي مادري لويش ما طلعتي على بت خالتش ذكية 
مروى : مريم الله يخليش ارفسيها 
مريم بعبط رفست ألاء على خفيف ، وألاء صرخت> ما تعورت دلع بنات 
جنان سحبت الكيس الي جنبها وطلعت منه سجادات : بنات اختاروا ليكم اللون الي تبغوه 
ألاء عقدت حواجبها : من وين هذول !
جنان هزت راسها بآسف مصطنع : والله طلعتي انتين الغبيه ، يعني من وين ! ها خبريني ! من مكه يّ الذكيةة ! 
ألاء انقهرت ومدت لسانها بطفولة ، واشرت على سجادة حمراء : ابي ذي 
مروى : لا اني ابغاها . 
ألاء تخصرت : اني قايله قبل ماليّ شغل ! 
جنان رمتها بخفيف عليها : خذي فكينا لا تسوي لنا ازعاج 
زينب بخبث : لوششششه مختاره احمر ، جيه تحبي ! 
ألاء توترت بس اخفته بغرور ، وبستنكار : Me ! 
مروى : لا اني !
ألاء ضحكت بسخريه : من احب ! عطوني مثال .. 
جنان بتهور : فراااس ؟! 
ألاء عصبت : حلفي ، ما بقى إلا هو احبه ، يخسسسي ! 
مريم تنهدت بهدوء : طييييييب هدي ، لا تفوري ! 
ألاء اخذت نفس ، وزفرت بآلم ، زفرت سهام حزن لقلوب اصحابها 
جنان ومروى وزينب : سسوري ولوي ،
جنان بحزن : مو قصدي ! 
ألاء ابتسمت بألم : عادي تعودت !
مريم تغير الموضوع : بنات ويش بتلبسوا في العيد ! 
وبدت كل وحده تقول ويش بتلبس في العيييد 

[ .. آخر الليل .. ] 

ألاء فاتحه لابها وقاعده تتصفح بضيق 
وتتذكر الي سمعته قبل لا تروح لصحباتها ، 

:
:

ريما :: لوششه أحنا بنروح المدينه بعد رمضان بتروحي ؟ 
ألاء بضيق :: ما اعتقد ، ما راح أسافر من غير أمي وأبوي 
ريما :: طيب لويش ما يسافروا أمش وأبوش ؟
ألاء :: دوامهم يبدى الأثنين ، ولو سافرنا متى نرجع !
ريما بضيق :: والله ودنا تسافري ويانا !
ألاء تنهدت :: وأني بعد ، الله يكتب ليي مره ثانيه ان شاء الله 
" بستفسار " من بروح ؟! متى بتطلعوا ؟ 
ريما :: بنروح أني وغدير وعلي وحسين ، أحتمال نطلع يوم العيد
ألاء انصدمت ،

:
:
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
:
:

تنهدت بضيق 
ما تبغى العيد يجي 
بعد العيد تجي المدرسة 
وأحين يزيد عليها أن حسين بيسافر ويا خواته العيد 
يعني العيد راح يصير نكد × نكد 
فتحت صفحه word 
وكتبت : 

هناك شخص قيدني بحبه 
وأقتحم حياتي 
أتمنى أن أكون أعطيت قلبي لمن يستحقه 
فأنا تركت شخص ما من أجله !!
رغم أني أثق أنه لا يكن لي أي نوع من المشاعر ,
ولكن ماذا أفعل لقلبي المعتل بحبه 
آي دواء سيشفيه ؟!!
. . . 

سوت حفظ وتنهدت ,
آي عيد هالسنه يتكلموا عنه 
رمت نفسها على السرير وهي تحس بضيق شديد 
غمضت عيونها تحاول تنام 
وغرقت فيه !!!!


[ .. ليلة الاربعاء .. ] 

ألاء قاعده على سريرها وماسكه جوالها 
وتتكلم ويا مريم في الوتس اب 

ألاء :: عيدش مبارك 
مريم :: ههههههه عادش عليه ربي بالصحه والعافيه 
ألاء :: يا الله تعبت في تجهيزات العيد والمدرسة 
مريم :: إيه والله تتعب حدها !
ألاء :: أحين بقى عليّ أروح نوران وبشاير ، وأشتري أكسسوارات 
مريم :: خلصتي من بكلات الشعر ؟
ألاء :: يب ، شريت لي حلق من نوران ، بقى عليّ كم لون ما شريت منه ، بشتريه هاليومين 
وبعد يبي لي سلاسل وأساور ناعمه 
مريم :: أني شريت سلاسل وأساور ، حلق ما شريت 
ألاء :: تصدقي ريموه أمي تقول ليي أحنا الأول ما نجرع نلبس زي الي تلبسوه أحين في المدرسة قلت ليها الأول تحول خخخخخخخخ 
مريم :: خخخخ زي أمي 
ألاء :: يا ربي مريولي ما يستوي إلا الثلاثاء ، الله يستر لو ما يسويه ليي والله أبتلش 
مريم :: خخخخ تستاهلي أحد قالش تتأخري في توديه !!
ألاء :: أنقلعي عن وجهي يّ الغبيه 
مريم :: خخخ بس أني مو قدامش أحنا قاعدين نتكلم في الوتس آب 
ألاء رسلت ليها فيس يبحلس 
مريم :: خخخخخ باي بقوم أحين 
ألاء :: بايات =)

:
:

ألاء قاعده ويا ريما وغدير ولجين 
دخل علي وحسين الصاله الي قاعدين فيها 
علي بخيبة أمل :: دريتوا ؟!
البنات بلقافه :: وششو !!
علي يطالع حسين الساكت :: حسين ما بيسافر المدينه ويانا ,
ريما شهقت :: لويششش ؟
حسين تنهد :: بس غيرت رايي ما أبغى أسافر 
ألاء حست بفرح وضيق 
بس الضيق تغلب على الفرح !
لويشش غير رايه يا ترى 
أكييييييد أحد مضايقه 
هففففف وينها ريموه أحين أبغى أحد أفضفض له 
فتحت جوالها ودخلت على الوتس آب 
ابتسمت ابتسامه خفيفه وهي تشوفها آون لاين 
وحكت ليها كل شي ,

مريم بعد ما عرفت بالسالفه :: ولاءوه تخيلي أنه مو رايح عشانش 
ألاء ضحكت بسخريه :: عشاني أني ، ومن أني أصلاً 
مريم بتردد :: يمكن يحبش !!
ألاء ضحكت بألم :: لا ما يحبني ، وبعدين هو مو أول مره يسافر عشان تقولي على شاني 
أكثر من مره سافر السنه في الاجازه واحين تقولي على شاني 
نامي بس ، وبعدين أني لو جتني سفرة إلى النبي أو آي أحد من أهل البيت 
بتركها عشانه ، مستحيييييل !!! 
مريم :: صراحه ، أقنعتيني =)
ألاء :: =)

:
:





[ ... يــــــــــوم العــــــــيــــــــد ... ]

ألاء فتحت عيونها وضوء الشمس متسلسل من نافذه الغرفه
حاسه بنشاط غير طبيعي 
سحبت جوالها تشوف الساعه كم وانصدمت 
ألاء بصدمه : احين الساعه ٧ واني ما نمت إلا ٤ يعني بس ثلاث ساعات *_* 
رجعت الجوال مكانه وغمضت عيونها تبي تنام 
وتقلبت وتقلبت وتقلبت 
ولا جاها نوم 
قامت من سريرها حوالي الساعه ٨ 
وراحت الحمام _ اكرمكم الله _ تسبح 
.
.

طلعت من الحمام وهي مبتسمه 
اصوات الناس من برى واصلتها ومحسستنها ان اليوم عيد 
راحت جهة التسريحة وطلعت الاستشوار وبدت تستشور شعرها 
خلصت وراحت طلعت فستانها وحطته على السرير 
وطلعت الاكسسوارات وحطتها على التسريحه 
ونزلت تحت 
كان بيتهم هدووووووووووء 
دخلت المطبخ وسوت لها فطور 
وتوجهت للطاولة تاكله 
وبس خلصت ركبت غرفة اخوها احمد تشوفه صاحي او لا ! 
ألاء بهدوء : حموووود نايم ! 
احمد فتح عيونه : ايه ، كم الساعه ؟ 
ألاء : تسع إلا ثلث 
احمد قام بسرعه وضرب جبينه : يا ربي فاتتني صلاة العيد شكلي طفيت المنبه وانا مو حاس
ودخل الحمام مطنش ألاء
ألاء تنرفزت ، وحاولت تهدي روحها : حمود بتطلع احين
احمد : ايييييه 
ألاء : بطلع وياك ! 
احمد : بسرعه اجهزي ولا تأخريني 
ألاء طلعت بسرعه من الغرفه وراحت غرفتها وبدت تجهز .. 
وبس خلصت طلعت لأحمد وشافته لابس ثوب وكاشخ به 
توجهت له وهي تصفر : يا كاشخ انت ! 
احمد ضحك عليها : من زمان انا كشخه 
ألاء كشت عليه وبعدين ابتسمت وتوجهت له : عيدك مبارك يّ الدب 
احمد : عادش ربي عليه بالصحه والعافيه " وصفر " ويش هالكشخه ، 
ألاء بغرور :: هذا وبعدني ما أحط المكياج وأسوي شعري عدل
حارس المغرب أحين لا يجنني وقت الصلاة 
أحمد كش عليها ومشى ومشت وراه ألاء وهي تضحك 
ونزلوا تحت وراحوا بسيارة احمد بيت جدهم , 

:
:
:

هناك أول ما وصلت ألاء توقعت مافيه أحد 
بس طلع الكل مواصل 
وبس دخل أحمد سحبه حسين :: أخيراً جييت قوم بس نروح نجيب فطور اليوم عييييد 
الكل ضحك عليه لأنه مد عيد 
ألاء بدت تسلم على الكل ولما خلصت منهم تصنعت التعب :: وي تعبتوني واجد حدكم 
ضحكوا عليها 
لجين بهبال :: سمعتوا عن سالفه زحل 
ريما :: إييه ، خخخخ يقولوا ليكم ، 
صام وصام وصام وصام وفطر على ززحل خخخخ 
ألاء ضحكت :: لا أسمعوا ذي يقولوا ليكم 
الامريكي أول من هبط على القمر 
والسعودي أول من عيد على زحل 
غدير ميته ضحك :: يقولوا ليكم شغلتين ما راح أنساهم لسنة 2011
زنقة زنقة القذافي 
زحل العيد بالسعودية 
ريما بهبال :: على طاري القذافي دريتوا أنه سقط !
ألاء :: وآآآآآآآل يا قدمش خخخ
ريما بهبال :: مو مسألة أني قديمه بس تخيلوا الأهبل أحين لما سقط قاعد يطلب المفاوضات 
الكل تسدح ضحك 
غدير :: هالانسان أشك أنه فيه عقل 
ألاء :: لا تشكي لأنه بدون عقل خخخخ 
لجين بهبال :: أقول لوشه لا تقولي ما جبتي المناكير الوردي 
عشان نحط لينا الليل 
ألاء ابتسمت :: لا تخافي جبته ! 

[ .. المغرب .. ]

البنات مسوين حالة طوارئ في الغرفة الي قاعدين فيها 
مكوى الشعر مشغله هي والاستشوار والفير 
والي تكوي خصلها من قدام 
والي تفير شعرها 
والي تعيد على شعرها بالسشوار 
والمكياج مفتوح 
والي تحط ليها شدو 
والي تصارخ وين القلوس الفلاني توي مطلعته 
والي تحط ليها مناكير 
وبعد جهد جهيد خلصوا الساعه 8 
ونزلوا تحت للصاله ويا الحريم 
وقعدوا في جهة لوحدهم 

ألاء جن جنونها وهي تشوف الشوكلاته :: آلآآآي ، من زمااان ما أكلت شوكولاه 
طول رمضان مسويه مقاطعه ، وأحين قدامي باتشي وشوكولاين لا ما أستحمل 
لجين ضحكت عليها :: أقول جيبي لي وياش سينابون
ألاء ابتسمت :: طييييب !
وجابت ليها وإلى غدير وقعدوا يأكلوا وهم يضحكوا ومستانسين 
ريما دخلت وهي تحوس في الجوال :: بنات البشارة 
البنات تحمسوا :: وشششو ؟ 
ريما ضحكت :: قوموا بنروح المطعم نتعشى كود اليوم عيد 
البنات صرخوا بفرح وسكتهم نظرات أمهاتهم ليهم 
وقاموا يلبسوا عبيهم ويجهزوا شنطهم بوناسة 
ألاء وهي تدخل الكام في شنطتها :: وين قال ريلش بودينا ؟ 
ريما ابتسمت :: قال التنور !
ألاء ابتسمت :: أهاا 
وخلصوا وعلى 9 طلعوا من البيت 
ركبوا السيارة 
البنات كلهم :: السلام ، عيدك مبارك رائد > ريل ريما خخ
رائد ابتسم :: وعليكم السلام ، عاده الله عليكم بالصحه والعافيه ، كل عام وأنتوا بخير
البنات :: وأنت بخير 
وأنطلقوا متوجهين لمطعم التنور 

:
: 

[ .. داخل المطعم .. ] 

دخلوا البنات المطعم وكان زحمة وإزعاج بشكل مو طبيعي
وراحوا سجلوا أسمهم عشان يجيهم دورهم 
قال ليهم دام هم أربع بس بينتظروا حوالي النص ساعه 
قعدوا على الطاولات الي برآ بملل > الي راح التنور بيعرفها 
غدير بهبال :: بنات تتحدوا بخليه يدخلنا غصب عنه !
البنات :: وشلون ؟
غدير ضحكت :: بقوله طائرتنا الصبح 
ألاء بستخفاف :: وهو بيصدق على طول 
غدير بهباله :: آه مالي شغل بجننه يعني بجننه 
وقامت راحت له 
غدير :: لو سمحت متى راح ندخل ؟
النادل :: الاسم لو سمحتي ,
غدير :: رائد ألـ .. 
النادل شاف أسمهم في الصفحه الثالثه ، :: نص ساعه تقريباً
غدير :: طيب لو سمحت أحنا جاين من فترة بس وقفنا في الاستقبال وتونا نسجل اسمنا ممكن تدخلونا 
النادل لف على واحد ثاني يناديه متجاهل غدير الي انقهرت 
غدير رجعت للبنات :: ههههفففف 
لجين :: ها ويش صار ؟ 
غدير :: لف لواحد ثاني يكلمه ونساني >< !
ألاء ضحكت :: ما أشوفش دخلتينا 
غدير :: أحين شوي ويتدخلوا خخخخ 
وبدت غدير هباله 
كل شوي رايحه للنادل وجنتته تجنن 
وآخر شي أستمل منها ودخلهم كبينه في آخر المحل 
كانت صغيره 
ألاء ما عجبتها الكبينه :: ويش هالكبينه ؟ خلونا نقول ليهم يغيروها 
غدير بندفاع :: لا مافيه ، بالغصب ندخل نقول نخلي أحد غيرنا يدخلها بالجاهز 
ألاء كشت عليها وقعدت وسحبت المنيو 
والكل قعد وبدوا يقولوا ويش يبغوا طلبات 


/
\
/
\


نتوقف هنا =)
*

----------


## حلم لطيف

يعطيش الف عاااافيه ...
ـبانتضار بقية الأجزاء وبكل شوق وحماس

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*يعافيش ربي 
منوره خلف جبدي =$*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (11) © ..]*


*[ .. الساعه ١ .. ]* 


*فتحت ألاء باب بيتهم وتسللت لداخل بهدوء* 
*وقبل ما تدخل غرفتها طلع احمد من غرفته* 
*ابتسمت باحراج :: قعدتك حمود* 
*احمد ابتسم :: لا لحين ما نمت ، بتنامي ؟!*
*ألاء :: مادري ! هو يعني لحين مو نايمه غير ثلاث ساعات , بس لحين احسني مصحصحه =)* 
*احمد ابتسم :: طيب ويش رايش نروح الكورنيش !* 
*ألاء تحمست :: آلاااااي ,, طيب هيا بنا ننطلق* 
*أحمد ضحك عليها :: يلا بس اجيب مفتاح السيارة واجي* 


*:* 
*:* 


*[ .. في السيارة .. ]* 


*ألاء تقول لاحمد عن طلعتهم المطعم* 
*وقطع عليهم سوالفهم جوال أحمد* 
*أحمد :: هلا فروس> هنا ألاء بدت توتر , مسكت جوالها وفتحت ليها لعبة عشان تهدي توترها* 
*أحمد :: وين تبغوا اجي احين الساعه ١:٣٠ , واصلاً طالع ويا ألاء الكورنيش* 
*ألاء تسب وتلعن احمد بداخلها " حقير , كلب , غبي لويش تطريني قدامه يا حمار "* 
*أحمد :: اممم طيب من الي موجود احين ؟* 
*_ اهاا بس انت وحسين وعلي وطلال ومصطفى* 
*_ طيب تعالوا الكورنيش نستانس*
*ألاء عصبت وقفلت اخلاقها وبغت تطيح في احمد تنتيف وتشليخ بس مسكت روحها* 
*_ إيه وخبر حسين يقول لخواته , ومصطفى يقول لاخته* 
*_ طيب نشوفكم هناك* 
*سكر احمد وألاء تحاول تهدي روحها* 
*ألاء في داخلها " هدي لولي , ما بيصير شي , انتين ما بتفتحي في الكورنيش لان في وجهش مكياج , وبتصيري ويا البنات وما بيعرفش , هدي , هدي "*
*أحمد يهز ألاء :: ووجع ألاءووووه من متى اعيط* 
*ألاء بدون نفس :: خييييييير !!!* 
*أحمد بتريقة :: لا الاخت في عالم ثاني , شكلش ما سمعتي المكالمه* 
*ألاء جتها فكره بالاستغباء وتسوي روحها ماسمعت :: آي مكالمه " سوت روحها تذكرت " اييه صح كنا نتكلم ورن جوالك " تصنعت الفشله " لا والله ما سمعتها =$*
*أحمد مشت عليه وفكرها جد ما سمعته :: بيجونا اولاد وبنات عمي في الكورنيش* 
*ألاء تسوي روحها متحمسه :: وه , بيجوا لجون وغدور وريوم , وفي داخلها " ابي ارجع البيت =( "*
*أحمد يكش عليها :: مالت توش شايفتنهم* 
*ألاء ابتسمت بعبط وسحبت جوالها وفتحت notes* 
*وكتبت /* 
*يّ الله بعضاً من الصبر !!* 
*وتنهدت بخفيف ، يعني احين افتكت ما شافته الظهر* 
*يطلع ليها احين* 
*يا ربي رحمتك =(* 
*سندت راسها على الكرسي الي قاعده عليه وغمضت عيونها بتعب* 
*وغرقت فخيالاتها* 
*و ..* 
*أحمد صرخ :: أنتبهييي* 
*ألاء شهقت وما شافت روحها الا لازقه في زجاجة السيارة الاماميه* 
*كانوا على وشك انهم يسوا حادث* 
*رجعت على كرسيها وبدت تشاهق بخفيف* 

*أحمد سحب الغطى حقها وتنهد براحه وتمتم بالحمد لله لما شافها ما صار فيها شي* 
*ألاء حبست شهقاتها :: أحمد ما صابك شي !!* 
*أحمد حرك راسه بالنفي :: لا* 
*ألاء :: طيب ابتسم , قول الحمد لله رب العالمين*
*أحمد سوى الي قالته وسط استغرابه من طلبها* 
*وبعد ما سواه* 
*أحمد بستغراب :: لويش كل هذا* 
*ألاء :: حرك السيارة ترانا وقفنا واجد " ولما حرك السيارة " ابد سلامتك هذا عشان اتأكد ما صابك نزيف في المخ* 
*أحمد :: حشى حشى* 
*ألاء قاطعته :: لا حشى ولاشي , ما تذكر اللعام في زوارة الخميس وشلون مات سالم* 
*أحمد ضحك عليها :: ومن وينا عرفتي ان كذا تعرفي المصاب بِ نزيف* 
*ألاء ببتسامه :: من الوتس آب , لا تقول ما وصلتك* 
*أحمد وهو يسفط السيارة عند دربي :: أصلاً ما افتحه !* 
*ألاء نزلت من السيارة هي وأحمد ومشت وراه* 
*أحمد رفع جواله ودق على فراس :: هلا فراس* 
*_ اممم وصلتوا الكورنيش* 
*_ طيب وينكم فيه احين ؟* 
*_ اهاا " وبتصريف " لا تأخرنا ولا شي ، بس عشان الزحمه* 
*_ طيب جايكم احين باي* 
*ألاء مشت وراه وهي تقول في داخلها " هففففف يوم نحس مو يوم عيد "* 
*وصلوا للمكان الي الكل متواجد فيه وراحت للبنات* 
*وقعدت وياهم ,* 
*وبس قعدت طاحت عينها على عين فراس وبعدتها بغرور بالنسبه لفراس* 
*فراس في داخله " ببل شكلها مغروره "* 
*( مداخله : ألاء مو مغروره بس نفس مشيتها ونظراتها فيها غرور ، بس كتصرفات ما فيها ، فلما يشوفها احد يظنها مغروره ، بس لما يتعرف عليها يقول ليها : صدق من قال الي ما يعرفش ، ما يثمنش ، عسى بس فهمتوا ويش اقصد خخ )*
*ألاء لما طاحت عيونها عليه حست بتوتر وبعدتها عنه* 
*ولفت عيونها لحسين الي كان يطالع فيها* 
*حست نظراته غامضه وما فهمتها* 
*لفت عيونها للبحر وتنهدت* 
*فراس طالع حسين بشك* 
*وشاف نظراته لِ ألاء* 
*فراس في داخله " شمعنى هو لما طالعها ما صدت بنظراتها على طول عكسي أنا , وشمعنى انه يطالع فيها دون غيرها من البنات , لايكون هذا ...* 
*مصطفى :: فروس ووجع* 
*فراس بدون نفس :: يوجعك ان شاء الله ، ويش تبغى ؟* 
*مصطفى :: مالت بس ، اقول قوم بنروح دربي بنجيب لينا شي نشربه " لف على البنات " اقول ويش تبغوا انتون* 
*ألاء بدون ما تحس لروحها وبعفويه :: تستهبل صافيو ، ليمون نعناع اكيد* 
*واطلقت ضحكة على شكل مصطفى الي قلب لما نادته صافيو* 
*مصطفى :: صافيو بعينش وليوه* 
*ألاء ضحكت عليه ، هو اكثر واحد خفيف دم في اولاد عمها* 
*وجت بترد بس فجأة تذكرت وجود فراس* 
*طالعت فيه وشافت نظراته ليها* 
*عقدت حواجبها ولفت عنه* 
*فـــــــــــــراس* 
*مشى هو ومصطفى متجهين لدربي* 
*فراس بقهر وغيرة :: مصطفى انت تتكلم ويا كل البنات كذا لو بس ألاء ؟* 
*مصطفى طالع فيه بستغراب :: إييه أنا كذا ويا الكل " وفجأة قال بخبث " اقول فروس ليكووووووووووون*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*فراس طالع فيه وابتسم :: إييه , ويشش عندك ! اصلاً انا ضامنها تكون ليي> قالها بنبرة ثقة* 
*مصطفى طالع فيه بستخفاف :: اقول لا تصير واثق بزيادة " وبغموض " بالاخص اذا السالفه فيها ألاء* 
*فراس استغرب :: لويش هي بالاخص* 
*مصطفى هز اكتافه وهو يعطي الطلبات للهندي :: ألاء انسانه ما تقدر تحدد ويش بتتصرف , يعني هي عصبيه ، بس بعض الاحيان تستغرب اذا شفتها تتصرف ببرود في آي موقف* 
*فراس :: اممم ، بس تتوقع ترفضني وانا ولد عمتها* 
*مصطفى ضحك بقوووة :: هههههههههههههههههههه انت من آي عصر في هذا الزمن ما فيه ولد عمي او ولد جدي ، تفكييير رجعي*
*فراس بشرود :: طيب لويش تعاملني غير عنكم*
*مصطفى بتريقة :: تخيل تكلمك زينا وانت ممكن تصير في المستقبل زوجها " سوى روحه يفكر وبستنتاج عبيط " ممكن انها تحبك وتستحي منك ، وممكن انها تكرهك ومو موافقه عليك* 
*فراس ابتسم :: اتمنى تكون الاولى هي الصح " تذكر نظراتها لحسين وتنهد " بس ما اعتقد*
*مصطفى :: هالتنهيده وراها آلف بلا وبلا ، " وبجديه " ويش فيك تكلم*
*فراس بشرود وهدوء :: حسين ولد خالي* 
*مصطفى عقد حواجبه بستغراب :: ويش فيه ؟* 
*فراس القى القنبله على مصطفى :: يمكن يحبها* 
*مصطفى انصدم :: تمزح انت* 
*فراس بحزن :: يا ليت ، بس تصرفاته تدل على هذا* 
*مصطفى بتريقة :: احين كل الجماعه الي هنا ما دريوا انت بتدري* 
*فراس بألم :: نظراته ليها ، شوف كيف يطالعها غير عن الباقين* 
*مصطفى تنهد :: ترى حسين مراهق ، اذا كان يحمل آي مشاعر الا ألاء ممكن تنتهي في آي لحظة* 
*فراس :: وممكن ما تنتهي !*
*مصطفى اخذ الطلبات :: اقول امشي بس ، عيش الحاضر افضل لك من التفكير في الستقبل* 
*فراس ابتسم بخبث :: اقوووول ويش رايك انا اودي الليمون بالنعناع* 
*مصطفى بتريقة :: ما انصحك ، ترى ألاء بتقوم وتكبهم في وجهك* 
*فراس ضحك ومشى ورى مصطفى الي تقدمه* 

*حـــــــســــــيـــــــــن* 
*عض على شفايفه بقهر وعصبيه وهو يشوف مصطفى جاي ووراه فراس* 
*تذكر نظرات فراس لـ ألاء واشتعلت عنده الغيره* 
*وده يقوم ويسطره ويكفخه ويسدحه في الارض ،* 
*لويش يطالع فيها لويش !!* 
*" وكأنه صحى من احلامه "* 
*وانت ويش دخلك طالع فيها لو لا*
*انت تحبها آمنا بالله* 
*بس هي ويش تعتبرك* 
*مجرد ولد عمها واذا كثرت اخوها* 
*" تذكر ألاء وهي تتكلم بعفويه ويا مصطفى وانقهر ان فراس كان موجود "* 
*وذي البنيه ما تستحي تكلم قدامه* 
*" تذكر انها سكتت فجأة " معقولة تكون نست انه موجود* 
*ابتسم لمصطفى بدون نفس* 
*واخذ منه الليمون بالنعناع عل وعسى يروق* 

*ألاء* 
*متوتره من وجوده بنفس المكان ،* 
*حتى لو ما يشوفها ،* 
*وجوده كافي انه يعطيها جو توتر كبير* 
*وزاد توترها بنظراته الا ما تتفسر إلا نظرات واحد لحبيبته* 
*معقولة يحبني* 
*لا لا لا لا مستحيل ان شاء الله لا !!* 
*يعني صدق اني اكرهه ، بس مو معناته اني ما اتمنى له الخير* 
*ما ابغاه يحبني وبعدين احطم قلبه إلى اشلاء واشلاء* 
*ما ابغى ابعثر كيانه بسببي* 
*ما ابغاه يموت ويموت ويموت كل يوم* 
*وهو في الاصل عايش* 
*ما ابي اكون سبب لألمه* 
*ما ابغى رفضي له يدخله في دوامه من الألم والحزن* 
*تنهدت بألم وشربت من عصيرها* 
*على كثر ماهو حلو وفيه سكر* 
*ما تحس بطعمه بتاتاً*
*طالعت في لجين بعين حايره وتايهه* 
*لجين مسكت ايدها وشدت عليها* 
*ألاء طاحت منها دمعه ومسحتها بسرعه* *وقفت لجين ووقفت وياها ألاء* 


*لجين بهدوء :: عن اذنكم بنتمشى شوي* 


*أحمد طالع عيون اخته وشاف فيها الضياع* 


*أحمد تنهد :: لا تاخذيها وياش ، احنا بنروح البيت احين* 


*ألاء طالعت أحمد بنظرات امتنان وعرفان* 


*وقالت بصوت هامس إلى لجين :: يلا بروح الحين ، بموت تعب* 


*سي يو* 


*مشت وهي حاسه بدوخه قوية* 


*لجين كانت بتمسك ايدها وتسألها تعب نفسي او جسدي ! بس ألاء مشت مبتعده عنها* 


*لجين طالعت بألاء وبهمس سمعه شخص مر جنبها :: لمتى بتعيشي نفسش في هذا الضياع يا ألاء !!!!!!!!!!!!* 


*أحــــــمــــــــد* 
*مشى ورى ألاء الي تقدمته* 
*تنهد على حال اخته* 
*مو عاجبه ابداً* 
*مايدري ويش فيها* 
*و...* 
*" عقد حواجبه بستغراب " ويش فيها مشيتها* 
*" تذكر الحادث وشهق " ألااااااااااااااااااااااء* 
*لفت له مستغربه من صراخه عليها* 
*حست بدوخه وظلمت الدنيا حواليها و...* 
*:*
*.*
*:* 
*[ .. بعد عدة ساعات .. ]*
*مريم تشاهق وهي في حضن لجين* 
*ألاء توأمها في غرفة العمليات* 
*شـــــهــــــقــــــــت* 
*شهقة خلت قلوبهم تتقطع وتتقطع عليها* 
*مريم تشاهق :: ألاااااااء ما حققنا أحلامنا* 
*" شهقت " ما تخرجنا وصرنا دكاتره في المستشفى نفسه* 
*" بهمس ما فهمه احد ظنه الكل هذيان " ما عرف فراس انش تكرهيه ولا حسين انش تحبيه " بصراااخ " ما عرفوووا* 
*ما حققنا شي لا آهـــــئ* 
*" قامت لاحمد وضربته كف ، وصدمت الكل بحركتها " انت غبي صار ليها حادث ولا تعرف انها مصابه بنزيف ، غبي غبي* 
*أحمد طاحت دموعه :: هي تطمنت عليّ انه ما صابني شي ، اما انا نسيت والله نسيت ، ما جا ولا خطر في بالي " شهق " ظنيتها سوت لروحها زي ما تطمنت علي ، كله مني كله مني* 
*مريم شهقت :: إييييييييييييه كله منك ولا تظن اني بقول زي الباقي ، ان هذا مقدر ومكتوب ، توأمي بتموت بسببك بتمووووت " صرخت بقوة " اكرهك اكرهك ، تبغى تحرمني من اقرب الناس* 
*لفت للشباب كلهم :: وانتوا اكرهكم دايماً تتضايق منكم> كانت تعني حسين وفراس بس لان الكل قاعدين في نفس المكان ظنوا تعنيهم كلهم اصلاً ظنوها تهلوس* 

*حــــــســـــــيــــــــن* 
*ما استحمل كلام مريم* 
*قام بسرعه متوجه للحمامات* 
*دخل احدهم وقفل عليه الباب وقعد على الارض* 
*حسين بنهيار :: لا تموتي الله يخليش لا تموتي ، لمين ينبض هذا قولي لي> وهو يأشر على قلبه* 
*مسك قلبه بألم :: ما قلت لش احبش " شهق " احبها احبها " صرخ " احــــبــــــها* 
*سمع دق باب الحمام قام* 
*و فتحه بضعف ولقاه مصطفى*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*مــــــصــــــطــــــفــــــــى* 
*بعد كلام مريم وانسحاب حسين* 
*سكت الكل* 
*وكان بين فترات قصيرة نسمع شهقة وحده من البنات*
*طالع ساعته ليها ساعتين في غرفة العمليات* 
*وما احد طلع طمنا عليها*

*كان في الداخل ايضاً محمد" اخو مريم "* 
*دخل على اساس يطمنا ولحين ما طلع* 
*تنهد بتعب وتثاوب* 
*قام بيروح الحمام بيغسل وجهه* 
*وهناك استوقفه صراخ بصوت يعرفه* 
*كان يصرخ باحبها*
*الصوت مألوف جداً له* 
*بس مع هذا كان شاك* 
*توجه لباب الحمام ودقه* 
*وانصدم من الشخص* 
*كان حسين وعيونه حمراء من الصياح* 
*سحبه وخلاه يغسل وجهه* 
*وطلعوا من الحمام* 
*مصطفى بهدوء :: تحبها* 
*حسين عقد حواجبه بستغراب :: من ؟* 
*مصطفى :: ألاء* 
*حسين بسخريه :: ويش يفيد احبها وهي بين الحياة والموت* 
*مصطفى عاد السؤال :: تحب ألاء ؟* 
*حسين بنفعال :: إيييييييه احبها ، بس هي ما تحبني !! تحب غيري* 
*مصطفى تنهد ، كلام فراس طلع صح , محتار يقوله او لا ! بس لازم يعرف التفاصيل من حسين , بس حالياً ما بيعرف ياخذ الكلام منه وهو منفعل* 
*انتبه من بعيد للدكتور طالع من العمليات*
*مصطفى صرخ :: الدكتوووووووور* 
*وركض هو وحسين عشان يعرفوا حال ألاء* 
*وصلوا وسمعوا الي ما ودهم يسمعوه* 
*الدكتور :: البقية في حياتكم*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*•. بقايا ذكريات .•* 

*ذكـــــرى "١"* 

*كانوا قاعدين كلهم في غرفه لوحدهم* 
*كانوا يلعبوا وهم متحمسين لطلعة اليوم* 
*بيطلعوا بركة " عين = مسبح "* 
*ألاء ماسكه التيوب حقها وماده بوزها بزعل* 
*لجين تسألها :: ويش فيش* 
*ألاء بدموع وبراءة :: كلكم تيوبكم منفوخ بس اني* 
*لجين :: قولي لابوش* 
*ألاء طاحت دمعه من عيونها :: بس ابويي بقول ليي اصبري هناك بننفخه لش واني أبغى زيكم احين ينفخوه ليي* 
*لجين بشقاوة :: قومي قولي لحسين يوديش المكان الي نفخنا فيه التيوب ، ما ينفخ بواجد بس بنص ريال* 
*ألاء ابتسمت ببراءة طفولية وطلعت من جيبها فلوس :: شوفي عندي خمسه ريال يعني تكفيني واااجد* 
*لجين سحبتها وراحوا لحسين* 
*الي قام وراح وياها* 
*واقـــــــــــع* 
*لجين شهقت بعد ما قال الدكتور عنها* 
*ألاء رفيقة الطفولة* 
*أيام البراءة قضتها وياها وذكرياتهم* 
*صارت سراب ، مستحيييييل* 
*قراب من بعض واجد* 
*صح مو زي علاقة ألاء بمريم* 
*بس تحبها واجد واجد واجد وألاء تبادلها بالمثل* 
*مو معقول الي تسمعه* 
*احين ألاء ماتت* 
*مستحييييييييييييييييييل*
*ذكـــــرى "٢"* 
*قام مستسلم لطلب ألاء الدلوعه* 
*الي اذا ما نفدته ليها* 
*بتقلب المكان بصياحها* 
*ويغصبوني الكبار اروح وياها* 
*فأنفده بطيبي احسن ليي* 
*طلعنا في الشمس الحارقه ومو مهتمين لأي شي* 
*مشيت ولما قربنا من المكان الي ينفخوا فيه التيوب* 
*وقف في وجهي أحد زملاء المدرسة* 
*وواجهني بسؤال غريييب :: من ذي حسين ، زوجتك ؟* 
*ألاء استحت :: قلة ادب ، حسين امشي عنه* 
*حسين الي استحى ومشى ويا ألاء :: إيه والله قليل ادب* 

*واقـــــــــــع* 
*كان طفل وما اخذ في باله من الموقف* 
*بس احين لما حبها يتردد الموقف في خياله بين فترة وفترة* 
*ويتسائل هل من الممكن تصيري زوجتي يا ألاء في يوم ما !* 
*اما في هذي اللحظة* 
*حتى لو كان عنده أمل بسيط يجتمع فيها في يوم من الأيام* 
*أختفى هذا الامل وصار مكانه بكل بساطة ألم* 
*وصدمه , صدمه , صدمه ,* 
*ماتت ؛ مسسسستحييييييل* 

*ذكـــــرى "٣"* 

*بعد ما قعدوا وطلبوا ليهم* 
*ألاء طلعت الكانون الي ليها وقعدت تصور* 
*صورت الطاولة والصحون والكبينة* 
*وصورت غدير وهي رافعه الملعقة وتتأمل شكلها* 
*صورت لجين وهي رافعه الملعقة والشوكة وتضربهم في بعض* 
*صورت ريما وهي ماسكه جوالها وترسل رسالة لريلها* 
*انتبهوا ليها وهجموا عليها* 
*غدير :: يا غبية لويش صورتيني واني موحاسه* 
*لجين :: يا الدبه الي يشوفني احين يفكرني عبيطه* 
*ريما بنشغال :: شينة أأ ...*
*ألاء ضحكت :: الصور حلاتها عفوية* 
*كشوا عليها وبحلست ألاء عليهم* 
*وشوي* 
*ألاء طلت على ريما الي منشغله بجوالها* 
*ألاء بلقافه :: انتين ويش تسوي* 
*ريما رفعت جوالها :: يا ربي لقافه* 
*ألاء سحبت الجوال بعناد وقبل لاتشوف المكتوب ضربتها ريما على راسها* 
*ألاء مدت بوزها بزعل وو ..*

*واقـــــــــــع* 
*ريما حضنت غدير وهي تشهق* 
*ريما بنهيار :: ألاء ارجعي بخليش تشوفي ويش في الجوال " شهقت "*
*غدير ودموعها ماليه عيونها :: تعالي صورينا " شهقت " ارجعي بنصورش ما صورناش* 
*دفنت ريما راسها في حضن غدير وهي تحس انهم في [ حـــــلــــــم ]* 
*ذكـــــرى " ٤ "* 
*يلعبوا في غرفة لوحدهم انهم*
*معلمات* 
*وقدامهم دمى كطالبات* 
*واحياناً يستبدلوا الدمى بطالبات من خيالهم* 
*ألاء بعصبية :: لا اني المديرة* 
*مريم انقهرت وبشقاوة طفولية :: احسن صيري زي مديرة مدرستنا الخايسه* 
*ألاء انقهرت منها وقعدت تصيح لأنها شبهتها بمديرتهم الي ما يحبوها :: ما عليه يّ غبيه , لكن ما احبش* 
*مريم ببرود :: ولا اني احبش* 
*ألاء سحبتها من شعرها بغيض* 
*ومريم مدت إيدها عشان تسوي المثل* 
*وبدت عندهم شبقة* 
*جا محمد اخو مريم وفكهم* 
*محمد طالع في وجه ألاء وبعدين نقل بصره لوجه مريم :: سنانير مشمخين بعض كذا ! بعدين وش هالكشه ؟* 
*ألاء بقهر :: مالك دخل , " وطالعت مريم بحقد " اني بروح بيت جدي لامي* 
*مريم بحقد :: احسن انقلعي من بيتنا* 
*ذكـــــرى " ٥ "* 
*قاعدين في حديقة البيت* 
*يلعبوا ويركضوا* 
*توجهوا للطاولة الموجود عليها بعض الاكل* 
*ألاء بشقاوة :: مريم شوفي بخترع طبخه* 
*مريم بفضول :: وشششو ؟؟* 
*ألاء سحبت قطعة خيار وفندي " يوسفي " وحطتهم فوق بعض* 
*واكلتهم> لا احد يجرب ترى موو حلوو هههههه :: يمي لذيذ* 
*مريم جربت وعجبها :: إييه مره حلو " وبنذاله " بس ذي مو طبخه الطبخه نسويها على النار مو زي مالتش مو على النار* 
*ألاء تجمعت الدموع في عيونها :: لا طبخه ، على الاقل احسن منش يالي ما تعرفي حتى تسوي زيي* 
*مريم ابتسمت بشقاوة :: زين قومي نلعب خشاشوة* 
*ألاء نست كل شي وبحماس :: يلاااااا ، " وبسرعه " مو عليي عليش* 
*مريم جتها فكره وبشقاوة :: طيييب*
*وغمضت مريم وألاء راحت تدور ليها مكان تنخش فيه* 
*دخلت بيتهم وراحت غرفة امها وابوها* 
*ودخلت تحت السرير بخفه وتمددت* 
*وضحكت بطفوله :: هنا ما بتدلني !!*
*وانتظرت وانتظرت لين غلبها النوم* 
*[ .. في الجهه المقابله .. ]* 
*مريم بس حست ان ألاء ابتعدت فتحت عيونها وراحت داخل البيت عند امها وخالتها وقعدت وياهم ببتسامه شقاوة* 
*سألت خالتها " ام ألاء " :: وين ألاء ؟؟* 
*مريم بشقاوة :: تلعب في الزرع* 
*خالتها ابتسمت ليها بود :: ولويش ما تلعبي وييها* 
*مريم وهي تحك شعرها :: لعبت وتعبت* 
*خالتها ابتسمت وسكتت* 
*.:: بــــــعــــــد ســــــاعــــــــه ::.* 
*ألاء فتحت عيونها بنزعاج* 
*فيه اصوات برآ ازعجتها وقعدتها من نومها* 
*استغربت من المكان الي نايمه فيه وتذكرت مريم* 
*ابتسمت بشقاوة :: اكيد ما شافتني* 
*طلعت برآ ليهم ولما شافتها امها ركضت ليها* 
*ام ألاء :: وين كنتي يا ماما* 
*ألاء ببراءه :: كنت تحت السرير منخشه عن مريم لان كنا نلعب خشاشه !!*
*ام ألاء حضنتها :: خفت فكرتش ضعتي* 
*ألاء ابتسمت :: لا ماما اني ما اطلع الشارع لحالي* 
*ابتسمت امها ليها و ألاء توجهت لمريم* 
*ألاء بشقاوة :: خسرتي ما شفتيني* 
*مريم بشقاوة اكثر :: لا اني اصلاً ما دورتش خليتش تنخشي وانحشت عنش لاني زهقت منش* 
*ألاء تجمعت الدموع في عيونها وبدت تصيح* 
*و ...* 

*واقـــــــــــع*
*مريم شهقت وطاحت على الارض بنهيار* 
*كيف تموت ! اني اقعد ويا من ! من ائتمنه على اسراري ! من اشاركه ذكرياتي ! من افضفض له ويفضفض لي !* 
*ما أحد بعدش ما أحد ,* 
*همست :: ألاء تكفي ارجعي ووعد ما ازعلش أبداً " شهقت " بس ارجعي الله يخليش لا تموتي " صرخت " لا تــــــمــــــوتـــــــي* 

*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*نتوقف هنا ,*

----------


## حلم لطيف

تأثرت كثير بالنهايه
ماتوقعتها بتموت .. اتغبنت ,, وأتمنى ان مو هاذي النهايه ويطلع كل هذا حلم
وتكون للروايه بقية نهايتها سعيده

بالإنتضار..

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> تأثرت كثير بالنهايه
> ماتوقعتها بتموت .. اتغبنت ,, وأتمنى ان مو هاذي النهايه ويطلع كل هذا حلم
> وتكون للروايه بقية نهايتها سعيده
> 
> بالإنتضار..



*هذي مو النهاية .. وهذا مو حلم 
وبتشوفين في البارت إلي بنزله ألحين 
منوره*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (12) © ..]*
*
فـــــــراس* 
*بلع ريقه بصدمه 
يحس في داخله دمار شامل من الخبر 
ماتت يعني مو موجوده في كوكبنا 
مو موجوده في عالمنا اصلاً 
قلبي تحطم لاشلااااااااااء بموتها 
والي يألم قلبي اكثر ان مالي ذكريات وييها ابداً 
غمض عيونه يحبس دموعه الي يحسها بتسلسل منها 
ورفع كفوفه لوجه يغطيه بهم*
*مــــــصــــطــــفـــــى ,* 
*الخبر حل علينا بصدمه كبيرره 
التفت بعيونه على المكان وشاف حال الكل 
أحمد منهااااااار على اخته ويلوم نفسه ويقول انه هو الي قتلها 
حسين متماسك بالقوة وعيونه تلمع بالدموع
على الانسانه الي يحبها , 
بس ماسكها 
فراس نفس الحاله 
ماسك حاله بالقوة 
علي الي كان يصيح 
ألاء أخته , وعلاقتهم قوويةةة 
أحين اشوفه هدى شوي وقام وقعد يهدي البنات 
وأنــــــا 
الوحيد الي واقف كذا 
ما ادري اواسي من !! 
او احاول اهدي من !
الكككككل منهااااااار 
بعد طول تفكير توجه لأحدهم 
وهو يبلع ريقه بصعوبه 
و ..* 
*
:
:
:*
*
[ .. مكان آخر .. ]* 
*
قاعده في غرفتها بضيق 
لامه رجلينها لحضنها 
وشعرها متناثر على ظهرها
وتفكر لو قامت واخذت المشرط 
وجرحت إيدها وماتت 
ما بترتاح من الدنيا ذي ! 
هففف يا رب خذني لك وريحني 
انفتح باب غرفتها بقوةةة 
رفعت راسها بتكشيره على هذا المزعج الي داخل ليها 
وتحولت تكشيرتها لابتسامه لما شافت الشخص الواقف على الباب 
وبفرح :: مروى ! " طالعت الساعه الموجوده على الطاولة واستغربت " فيه شي جايه هالوقت !
مروى بمزح :: اطلع يعني ؟ 
قامت من سريرها ولمت شعرها , 
وضحكت عليها :: لا ، حياش 
مروى توجهت للسرير وقعدت عليه ، وبعبط :: شخبارش آمون 
إيمان ابتسمت :: بلآ عبط توش شايفتني من كم ساعه 
مروى فجأة تنهدت :: ضضايقةةةة  
إيمان :: لويششش ! 
مروى :: حاسسه ان ألاء صاحبتي فيها شي , ادق على جوالها وجوال مريم ما يردوا 
إيمان :: هفففف بدت ام احساس لينا , انتين قلتي احس مو اكيد هدي وما يصير إلا الخير 
مروى بضيق :: آي خير واني احساسي نادر ما يخيب , !!! 
إيمان بمزح لتلطيف الجو :: لا يام الحاسه السادسه 
مروى بمزح :: إييييه حسبالش , " غيرت الموضوع " إلا صدق نقلتي مدرستنا 
إيمان كششررت :: لا تذكريني , ما ابغى انقل بس امي غصبتني 
مروى بتخفيف :: بس اني باصير وياش يّ الدبه 
إيمان ابتسمت :: مو هذا المخفف عليي =) 
مروى تسحب لابتوب إيمان وتفتحه , شافت خلفيتها سوداء وكشرت 
مروى بتكشيره :: والنهايه ويا كئابتش الي ما ليها داعي 
إيمان بنكد :: يعني تبغيني اضحك طول الوقت مثلاً 
مروى تتأفف :: هففففف منششش بس !!
إيمان رمت روحها على سريرها وغمضت عيونها وغرقت في عالمها الكئيب ,* 
*
إيمان " بنت عم مروى وفي نفس سنها "* 
*
:
:
:* 
*
[ .. المستشفى .. ]* 
*شهقه وشهقه وشهقه وشهقه 
شهقه حبيب فارق محبوبته 
وشهقه انسان فقد نصفه الثاني 
وشهقه يتخللها شعور بالذنب 
شهقه اخوه 
شهقه فراق 
شهقه حزن 
شهقه عدم تصديق 
وشهقات آخرى 
مريم تطالع في باب العمليات وعينها مليانه دموع 
نصفها الثاني مااااااااااات 
ما عاد عندها توأم روح 
آهــــــــئ آهــــــــئ آهــــــــئ آهــــــــئ
و.. 
فجأة انفتح باب الغرفة
وطلع منه الدكتور واخوها محمد 
وعلامات الرضا والفرح عليهم 
استغربت وقامت متوجهه إليهم 
انتبه الكل ليها وقاموا يلحقوها 
محمد مبتسم :: تم إيقاف النزيف بنجاح 
مريم بصدمه :: كيييييف !! والدكتور الي طلع وقال لينا المريضه ماتت
الدكتور خاف يسووا له مشكلة فقال بسرعة :: اكيد غلطان وقصد وحده ثانيه عن اذنكم بروح لباقي المرضى 
واختفى 
الكل ما استوعب 
وفجأة مريم صرخت وقعدت تتنقز بفرح :: هي هي هي ألاء ما ماتت 
حضنت لجين وصاروا ينطوا ويا بعض 
مريم رمت روحها في حضن لجين :: الحمد لله عايشه 
لجين بستهبال :: عايشه لو حفصه 
مريم غرقت في الضحك والدموع مالي عيونها وراحت لمحمد اخوها 
مريم بحماس :: وينها الحين ؟ 
محمد :: في العنايه بتقعد ٢٤ ساعه يتطمنوا على صحتها 
مريم :: زين نقدر نشوفها 
محمد :: إيه بس تراها مخدره 
مريم هزت راسها :: عااادي اهم شي اشوفها*
*
مــــــصـــــطـــــــفــــــــى* 
*
الخبر رجع البسمه للكل 
والكل يتذكر شكله من شوي و يضحك
على حالته الي قبل 
وتوجهنا لجهة العناية 
طالعت في مريم وابتسم 
هالبنت عجيبه 
تنحــ ... 
هي هي مصطفى فويش تفكر
بلا افكار مراهقين 
طالعت أحمد الي يتكلم ويسأل عن من بيدخل وياه 
وشاف مريم وهي تنط بحماس وتسبق أحمد لداخل
ابتسم على حركاتها المربوشه 
وقعد ينتظر لجين اخته تدخل عشان يرجعوا البيت 
لف لحسين 
مصطفى :: بتروحوا ويايي ؟ 
حسين بدون آي تعابير :: إيه
مصطفى قعد على الكرسي براحة وبصوت منخفض :: انبسط يا شيخ حالتها استقرت 
حسين ضحك عليه , 
مصطفى ضحك :: إييه احين ويش حلاتك مو من شوي , اخيراً طلعت هالغميزات 
حسين ابتسم وحط إيده على خده مكان الغميزه :: ايووه محسود الفقير 
مصطفى دفه قبل لا يكمل :: آهووو بس آهووو , على ويش نحسدك يا شيخ
حسين بغرور مصطنع :: على كل ششي !! 
مصطفى كش عليه :: مالت بس مالت , مصدق عمرك يا شيخ 
حسين ضحك :: لاحظت انك معلق على يا شيخ 
مصطفى ضحك :: اكييد لاحظت مفكرني عديم ملاحظة زيك 
حسين طالعه بغضب مصطنع 
ودقايق وانفجروا ضحك سوآ*
*
مـــــــريــــــــــم*
*قمت يسسسرعه وحماس ومو حاسه بالي حولي 
يكفي اني بدخل لاعز انسانه كنت بفقدها خلال الفتره الي راحت 
لو صار ليها شي ممكن اكون مت 
طالعت في أحمد الي قدامي 
وتذكرت الكف الي عطيته اياه في لحظة انهياري 
وحست بحرج وخجل وضرورة الاعتذار 
مريم بإحراج :: آسفه أحمد على الكف 
أحمد ابتسم بلطف :: لا عادي 
مريم ابتسمت وحطت ليها معقم قبل لاتدخل وبعبط :: زي معقم المدرسة الخايس 
أحمد ضحك عليها 
مريم طالعت شنطتها بستغراب :: عادي ندخل بجوالاتنا 
أحمد :: هو مو عادي بس تعرفي تسيب مستشفانا ,
مريم ابتسمت وبعدت الستارة بحماس 
وشافت ألاء الممدة على السرير وملفوف على رأسها شاش باللون الابيض 
مريم تقربت منها ومسكت إيدها وقعدت تتأملها وتحمد الله انها ما فقدتها ! 
مريم :: أحمد ما يصير أحد ينام وييها ! 
أحمد هز راسه بلا :: لا في العناية ما فيه مرافق 
مريم كشرت بضيق , تبغى تبقى ويا ألاء 
ردت تطالع ألاء وهي سرحانه 
يالله كنت بفقدها 
مو مصدقه يا ربي 
اشوى ما ماتت , ربي يطول بعمرها الدبه 
ما اقدر استغني عنها ابداً
وحشني صوتها الشينة 
متى تقعد بس 
صحت من سرحانها على صوت أحمد 
أحمد :: يلا مريم قومي , عشان يدخلوا الباقي 
مريم بعتراض :: لا ماني , خلهم يدخلوا واحد واحد 
اني ما باقوم 
أحمد ضحك :: طييييييييب لا تاكليني
وطلع أحمد ودخلت بعده لجين وبعدها ريما وبعدها غدير , !* 
*:
:*
*
أحـــــــــمــــــــــد*
*طلعنا من المستشفى وتوجهت للبيت 
فتحت الباب ودخلت الصاله وانا دااايخ 
شفت امي وابوي قاعدين في الصاله ومتوترين 
وتذكرت الفاجعه 
يالله كيف اخبرهم احين !!
بس انتبهوا ليي قاموا ليي بسرعه 
أمي :: أحممممد وينا كنت !؟ وألاء اختك وينها ! 
اخذت نفس عميق وقلت 
أحمد :: بخبركم بس لا تخافوا
امي وابوي :: بسرعه تكلم ! 
وقلت كل السالفه ليهم 
حسيتهم انصدموا 
وما استوعبوا الموضوع 
ابوي بغضب :: ولويش ما قلت لينا عن الموضوع 
أحمد بتعب :: والله ما تذكرتكم , خصوصاً بعد الرعبه الي سوها لينا المستشفى لما قالوا انها ماتت 
امي بسرعه :: بسم الله على بتي الله يطول بعمرها 
أحمد طالع الساعه وانصدم :: يالله جت سبع ونص ولحين ما حطيت راسي على المخده , يالله انا بنام ، تصبحوا على خير 
امي وابوي :: وانت من اهله ,
ركبت فوق وحطيت راسي وما حسيت بعدها للدنيا ولا وش صار فيها !* 
*:
:
:*
*مـــــــــريـــــــــــم*
*
رجعت البيت وهي ما ودها تنام , 
لكن هالشي اختلف بس حطت راسها على السرير ؛
لأنها نامت وما حست بحالها إلا العصر 
وقامت مستعجله سبحت وصلت
واكلت ليها شي خفيف وانطلقت لـ ألاء
في المستشفى
هناك دخلت وشافتها قاعده وتأفف
ألاء :: هفففففففففف
مريم دخلت على طول طبت عليها حضنتها :: يا الشينة خوفتيني عليش
ألاء ابتسمت :: أشوف غلاتي
مريم بعبط :: وشفتيها !!
ألاء ضحكت :: لا أنتظر منش تقولي الي صار
مريم بحماس :: صار لينا فلم هندي
ألاء :: وششو ؟؟
مريم بحماس :: تخيلي دكتور حمار طلع لينا وقال المريضه عطتكم عمرها
أحنا عاد ما تشوفي حالنا
أحمد أخوش أنهار وقعد يقولوا أنه منه
ريما ولجين وغدير ذبحوا روحهم صياح
ألاء ضحكت :: وأنتي ؟ ويش سويتي !
مريم بستهبال :: أني عاد الي قاعده أصبرهم وأقول ليهم هذا يومها وهذا ما قدره الله وأراده
ألاء ضحكت وضربتها على راسها :: بلا عبط
مريم ضحكت :: أني قولي ويش ما سويت ، أول شي قبل لا يجينا هذا الخبر سطرت أخوش هذاك الكف الي ما ينساه طول عمره
ألاء ميته ضحك :: مجرمه ، علاويه بعد نتفتي أخويي ؟
مريم ضحكت :: عشانه صدم فيش وما جابش المستشفى ، وبعدين لما جانا الخبر المهول أني أنهرت وطحت على الارض " وبتفكير عبيط " تتوقعي كيف كان شكلي
ألاء أختنقت من الضحك :: هههههههه كح كح كح هههـ كح هههـ كح هههه
مريم ابتسمت :: ولما طلع محمد أخويي وخبرنا أنش بخير قعدت أنط زي الجهال
ألاء ابتسمت :: يا بعد عمري " وفتحت إيدها "
جت مريم وحضنتها بحب :: والله ما أقدر أعيش من غيرش يا الدبه ، أحنا روح وحده في جسدين
ألاء ابتسمت :: وأني بعد ما أقدر أعيش من دونش ، توأم روحي
مريم تباعدت عنها :: لا أعورش بس
ألاء عقدت حواجبها وحطت إيدها على راسها :: أني كيفا أروح المدرسة ؟
مريم ضحكت :: روحي كذا
ألاء تخصرت :: لا والله ، " وبهبالة " وبرستيجي بين البنات ، تبغي أطيح من عيون المعجبين
مريم ضحكت :: لا يحوشش
ألاء ابتسمت :: لااا جد ، ويش أسوي في حالي مستحيل أروح كذا
مريم :: يا هبول مني لأسبوع بيطول الشعر الي قصوه ، وبعدين هم حلقوا جهة تقدري تغطيها بباقي شعرش
ألاء تأففت :: هففف ، ومتى بطلع من هالقرف !!!
مريم ضحكت :: آي قرف تعني ، العناية المفروض بكره الصباح يطلعوش لأن حالتش استقرت
أما المستشفى مطولة
ألاء بضجر :: ماليي شغل أطلع يعني أطلع
مريم ضحكت عليها وعلى هبالها ، تذكرت شي وقالت :: إلا لوشه أمش جت لش
ألاء هزت راسها بإيه :: يب جوني هي وأبويي وأخواني الظهر ، وطلعوا لما خلصت الزيارة
قالوا بيرجعوا المغرب
مريم :: أهاا
دخلت النيرس تقول لمريم تطلع
عشانها قعدت واجد والعناية مو مسموع يقعدوا فيها أكثر من 10 دقايق
وقبل ما تتكلم مريم أعترضت ألاء
ألاء بضجر :: لا ما فيه تتطلع ما يكفي قعدتي لحالي الظهر " وبنبرة رجاء " بليييييز خليها ووعد ما نسوي أزعاج
النيرس طلعت بستسلام من عندها بعد ما هددتهم أن طلعوا صوت بتطرد مريم*
*:
:*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*مـــــــصــــــــطـــــــــفــــــــــى*
*
.:: قبل ساعات ::.
رجع البيت وحط راسه على السرير
تذكر الي سمعه وهم في البحر
تذكر أخته وهي تقول إلى ألاء لكتى بتعيشي نفسش في هذا الضياع
عقد حواجبه بستغراب !
يا ترى آي ضياع يتكلموا عنه
اممممم
حس النوم طار من عيونه وقام لمكتبه الخاصه بالكتب
كلها تخص علم النفس لأنه يعشق هذا التخصص
بالرغم إنه مو تخصصه
بس تعود من كان في المتوسط يشتري ويقرأ
ولما ما يفهم حاجه كان النت وسيلته يكتب الي ما فهمه ويطلع له
وده يحلل شخصية ألاء
يحسها مرحة بس فيها جانب كئيب
يحسها مرتاحه وفيها جانب مهموم
اممم معقولة تحب !
ممكن ليش لا
لو حطينا هذا الاحتمال ،
أحسها مستحيل تحب فراس
" وفجأة " لحظظة لويش ما تكون تحب حسين
حتى لو تصرفاتهم مو باينة
يعني هي ما يبين عليها أن كانت تحبه أو لا
زيه هو من كان يفكر أصلاً أنه يحبها !!!
رجع الكتاب الي كان يفر فيه مكانه
وحط راسه على السرير
في محاولة للنوم*
*.:: الحاضر ::.*
*دخل المستشفى بهدوء وياه أخته وريما وغدير وحسين وعلي
وصل عند العناية ودخلوا البنات إلى ألاء
ألاء شاغلة تفكيره اليوم
يبغى يعرف ويش فيها
ويش اسرارها
ووشو الضياع الي عايشته
مو فضول
بس يحس أن هالانسانه محتاجه أحد يساعده
وهو كأخ ليها لازم يساعدها
مصطفى في داخله :: اممم نشوف يا ألاء ، كل مره أكلمش مسن أو فيس بتطبق الي قريته عليش !!*
*غــــــــــديـــــــــــــــــــــــر*
*دخلنا عند ألاء متحمسن نشوفها
وشفنيها وتطمنت قلوبنا
وبين السوالف
ألاء شهقت :: ما بتروحوا المدينه عشاني ، لا قوموا بسرعة بيوتكم جهزوا أغراضكم وطيروا
أني من الي قال ليكم بقعد في المستشفى
بطلع وما عليي من الدكاتره
ريما جت تتكلم بس قاطعتها ألاء بعتاب :: لا تخلوني أحس بالذنب ، ولا تعيفوا النبي عشاني
يلا أشوف قوموا روحوا بيتكم جهزوا اغراضكم
غدير وريما بستسلام :: طيب
ألاء بتردد :: وخلو حسين وعلي يدخلوا ،
لجين تخصرت :: وأخويي ،
ألاء ضحكت :: أني بخليهم يدخلوا عشان أقول ليهم يروحوا المدينة وما عليهم مني
، يلا خلو مصطفى يدخل بعد
مريم ابتسمت :: أني بطلع عجل ،
وطلعت قبل لا تسمع أعتراضاتهم
ألاء لفت اللفة
سمعت صوت مصطفى يتنحنح :: يالله يالله
لجين :: أدخل
مصطفى دخل وهو مبتسم :: الحمد لله على السلامه
ألاء ابتسمت :: الله يسلمك
مصطفى :: قالوا لش عن الفيلم الهندي الي صار امس
ألاء ضحكت :: إيييه ،
مصطفى بخبث :: تدري الكل قعد يصيح ، حتى علي وحسين
ألاء انصدمت وطالعت فيهم وأنفجرت ضحك :: ههههههههههههههه حتى أنتون ئه !!
حسين وعلي أنحرجوا
ألاء ضحكت :: ما عليكم من هذا ، عادي بتصرف كأني ما سمعت فلا تنحرجوا
ضحكوا كلهم
ألاء تذكرت :: إيه صح حسين وعلي أحين خلوا مصطفى يرجعكم عشان تسافروا الليلة
علي هز راسه بإيييه لان خواته قالوا له عن كلامها:: إن ششاء الله عمتي
ألاء ابتسمت :: وأنت حسين " بإلم حاولت تخفيه قد ما تقدر " سافر وياهم
حسين هز راسه بالنفي :: أنا مستحيل أسافر
ألاء :: إيييه لويش ؟
حسين في داخله " عشان أشياء وايد من أهمها أنتي " وقال بصدق واستسلام :: مو أنا كادر في الحملة الي بنروح فيها ، صارت مشاكل فطلعت أحسن ليي من اللجه
ألاء ابتسمت بحزن " قلت لش يا مريم مستحيل عشاني ، ومع أني اعرف مادري ليش يكون عندي أمل بسيط ، وبعدين أتحطم " :: أهاا ، إن شاء الله تعوضها مره ثانيه
حسين :: أن شاء الله ،* 
*مــــــصــــــطـــــــفـــــى* 
*كان يراقب ألاء وهي تتكلم 
حس بنبرة حزن والم في صوتها 
رغم انها مو واضحه 
بس لانه كان مركز في تصرفاتهم اثنينهم 
حس انهم اثنينهم يحبوا بعض 
اممممم 
مصطفى بهدوء :: يلا بوديكم عشان تجهزوا اغراضكم وتسافروا , حسين بتروح 
حسين بتردد :: لا بحارس احمد
مصطفى غمز له وما انتبه إلا حسين وابتسم له 
طلعوا من الغرفه وصادفوا مريم داخله إلى ألاء 
مصطفى عرفها وابتسم لما شافها* 
*:
:*
*[ .. اليوم الثاني .. ]* 
*
ألاء تزن على ابوها :: ماني تطلعوني يعني تطلعوني ما بقعد في المستشفى
ابوها :: يا حبيبتي ويش طلعش من هنا , 
ألاء تجمعت الدموع في عيونها :: ماني عجل تطلعوني يوم وتودوني راس تنورة واذا تبغوا رجعوني المستشفى " وبنبرة رجاء " الله يخليك بابا , الناس تطلع في العيد واني عيدي في المستشفى !! 
ابوها خضع لرغبتها :: طيب " وبتهديد " بس تتعبي نرجعش المستشفى 
ألاء انبسطت :: طييييييب 
دخلوا ايمن واحمد الغرفة
ايمن قعد اما أحمد
أحمد :: ولوي البسي لفتش بيدخل حسين 
ألاء لبستها :: خليه يدخل 
حسين دخل وسلم على عمه :: قوه عمي 
ابو أحمد :: الله يقويك , يقولوا تنام لحالك في البيت , تعال نام ويا احمد 
حسين انحرج :: لا عمي عادي انام لحالي 
ابو احمد باصرار :: لا تجي تنام ويانا 
حسين ابتسم بحترام لعمه :: ان شاء الله 
احمد ابتسم بشماته :: احسن ، قلت لك نام ويانا ، ناس ما تجي الا بالعيون الحمراء 
حسين طالع فيه بستحقار وحقره 
ألاء طفشت :: بابا جيب جوالي من جنبك 
ابو احمد :: بدينا ، ريحي عمرش ما بطير النت 
ألاء برطمت :: ابويي>< 
ابو احمد :: خذيه " ومده ليها "
ألاء مسكت جوالها وفتحت الوتس آب وبعبط :: احسن شي في هذا المستشفى شبكات الانترنت مفلته في كل مكان 
ضحكوا عليها
ابو احمد :: شباب جهزوا العدة بكرة نبغى نروح راس تنورة 
ألاء صرخت :: يا سلاااااااااااااااام 
أحمد بغضب :: بس صوتش , احنا في مستشفى لا تزعجي المرضى 
ألاء ضحكت بعبط :: ما عليه سلك , تحمست 
ايمن بنذاله :: اقوول قعدي مكانش ، ما بيرضى يطلعش الدكتور 
ألاء بثقة :: بيطلعني واذل ما طلعني فيه شي اسمه واسطة 
ايمن كش عليها :: مالت بس 
حسين استغرب :: اي واسطة ؟ 
ألاء بغرور مصطنع :: محمد ولد خالتي ، اخليه يطلعني كونه دكتور 
حسين طالعها بنظره ما فهمتها وقال :: اهااا* 
*
خارج اطار الرواية / 
ملاانه اكمل الجزء خخخخ خليني اهدر شوي 
وبعدين اكمله :p 
تدروا وين قاعده اكتب 
في الجامعه خخخخخ 
الدكتور الغبي جابنا وغاب وما عندي محاضرة غيرها 
ليتني قعدت في البيت وكملت نومي>< 
_ _ _ _ اقول كملي الرواية وبلا هباله> كيفي ما ابغى اكملها حره = = = حركات بزارين * 
*
نرجع لروايتنا ^^* 
*
مـــــصـــــطـــــفــــــى* 
*سكر الكتاب الي بيده وهو يفكر ! 
الي في داخل فراس مو حب 
يعني هو ما يتذكرها إلا لما كانت صغيرة 
حسب كلامه يعني 
ويقول انه ماله مواقف معاها 
فعلى آي اساس يحبها 
اممم يعني على الي يسمعه من اخوانه ! 
اشك ان المشاعر الي يحملها ليها حب
اممم يمكن مجرد اعجاب ! 
" ذكر مريم وحركاتها وابتسم " 
خخخ شكلي أنا الي طحت في الحب " نفى هالافكار" 
لا لا لا يمكن مجرد أعجاب 
بس اعجاب وهي شاغله تفكيري من يومين 
تلعب على من مصطفى 
سحب له كتاب ثاني عشان يشغل نفسه عن التفكير !* 
*
مــــــــريـــــــــــم* 
*فتحت عيونها وطالعت في مكانها وهي مستغربه 
حلمتها عبييييطه حدها 
ولا الاعبط ان فيها مصطفى ولد عمة ألاء خخخخ 
مادري ويش دخله في حلمتي 
طالعت الساعه وشهقت 
ما راحت إلى ألاء لحين 
دخلت الحمام _ الله يكرمكم _ 
واخذت شاور سريع " سبحت " 
ولما طلعت سمعت جوالها يرن 
تذكرت انها ما شافته من يومين خخخ 
كان ما فيه شحن وامس الفجر خلته يشحن 
راحت تشوف المتصل 
شافته مروى وتذكرت انها ما خبرت صاحباتها عن ألاء 
خخخ الله يعينها على التهزيء الي بتاكله منهم 
رفعت جوالها وهي تتصنع البراءة في نبرتها :: هلاا 
مروى بعصبيه :: صباح الليل من متى ادق عليش انتين وبت خالتش 
مريم ضحكت :: من يومين 
مروى بعصبيه :: ولويش ما تردوا 
مريم حبست ضحكتها :: ألاء في المستشفى 
مروى شهقت :: ويش فيها 
مريم :: سلامتش صار ليها حادث سبب ليها نزيف في المخ 
فدخلوها المستشفى ودخلوها اول يوم العنايه واليوم طلعوها 
مروى انقهرت :: وما فكرتي تخبري الشله 
مريم تنهدت :: والله نسيت , انتين ما عشني الي عشته تخيلي طلع لينا دكتور اهبل وقال لينا انها ماتت 
مروى :: اسم الله عليها ، متى صار هذا ! لا تقولي يوم العيد 
مريم :: امبلآ يوم العيد 
مروى :: كنت حاسه ان فيكم شي بس إيمانوه تقول ليي لا تسوي ليي فيها ام الحاسه السادسه 
مريم بتريقة :: وطلع عندش يا صديقتي الحاسه السادسه 
مروى ضحكت :: إيه " وبسرعه " رحتي إلى ألااء اليوم ! 
مريم :: لا بروح احين
مروى :: بتصل على الشله وبنروح وياش حارسينا 
مريم :: اوكي 
مروى :: سي يو 
مريم :: سي يو تو ,*
*
ألاء* 
*كل شوي تطالع ساعة جوالها وتأفف 
أحمد زهق منها :: زهقتينا ترى كل شوي تأففي 
ألاء مدت بوزها :: مالك شغل " قالت وهي تكلم روحها " ما جت الدبه لحين 
أحمد كان في ايده كاس قهوة 
وطاح على ثيابه :: آحححح حار 
ألاء جت تقوم له بس رقبتها تشنجت :: آي
أحمد وقف :: حسين شوفها بروح اغسل 
حسين بلع ريقه بتوتر وقام بخوف :: ويش فيش 
ألاء مغمضه عيونها :: رقبتي آآي تعور 
حسين :: حاولي تحركيها 
ألاء حاولت تحركها لين اختفى الآلم 
فتحت عيونها براحه وشافت حسين في وجهها ابتسمت له بشكر :: ثانكس 
حسين ابتسم :: عفواً ما سوينا شي 
ألاء طالعت فيه بفهاوه " الله يخليك لا تبتسم ، ضاعت علومي مع غميزاته خخخ " 
حسين طالع في عيونها وتنهد في داخله ما يصدق انه كان بيفقدها " ضحك في داخله بستهزاء " حلوه بتفقدها , مادري متى بعيش في واقع , مادري متى بفهم انها ما تحبني 
حس بأحمد يدخل وابتسم على اثر القهوة في ثيابه وبعبط :: خربت الكشخه 
أحمد ابتسم :: خخخ شكلي 
ألاء ضحكت :: مو شكلك إلا اكيد " وبحماس " متى نطلع بكره لراس تنورة 
حسين بتريقة :: صدق انش عبيطه , ويش هالسؤال " قلد نبرة صوتها " 
متى نطلع بكره لراس تنورة 
ألاء شهقت :: احين اني اتكلم كذا !!! 
حسين هز راسه بإيه ، 
ألاء تسأل أحمد :: حمود اني ادلع صوتي 
أحمد ضحك :: امانة امانة , تدلعيه شوي 
حسين بتريقة :: آي شوي انت الثاني " وبعبط " هو اخوش وما يشوف عيوبش اسأليني انا ، 
ألاء بعبط :: طيب بسألك ، اني مغروره ودلوعه خخ 
حسين ابتسم :: لا مو مغروره بس واثقة بنفسش ، اما دلوعه فتراش وايد وايد دلوعه> خخخ قرائي ألاء تسألكم هي دلوعه لو لا !؟ خخ
ألاء ابتسمت وقالت بدلع غير مقصود :: ماني دلوعه 
أحمد وحسين فطسوا ضحك 
حسين :: ها اثبتي التهمه عليش 
ألاء مدت بوزها 
وأحمد يضحك :: الله يعين ريلش عليش 
ألاء بغرور مصطنع :: إلا يا بخته فيني ! 
حسين ابتسم على جنب عليهم وفي داخله " ايه والله يا بخته فيش ! "* 
*:
:
:*
*:
:
:*
*[ .. راس تنورة .. ]* 
*ألاء تجهز اغراضها بحماس 
ماهي مصدقة انها بتطلع تغير جو
ليها ثلاثة ايام ما شافت الشارع وهي مو متعوده تقعد في مكان واحد 
سكرت الشنطة ونزلتها على الارض ولبست عباتها 
دخلت عليها لجين متحمسه :: ولوشه جبت الاغراض
ألاء اشرت على مكان الشنطة :: حطيهم هنا 
لجين حطتهم وقالت بتردد :: تخيلي يروح ويانا فراس 
ألاء ببرود :: آه ما يهمني ، بتصرف وكأنه مو موجود 
رن جوال لجين :: يلا جا مصطفى 
ألاء حملت الشنطة :: يلا 
ونزلوا تحت 
وقبل ما يدخلوا انتبهت لوجود فراس 
ابتسمت بسخرية وبرود 
ما تحس بتوتر ابداً 
الظاهر ان مشاعرها تلبدت تماماً 
دخلت بهدوء :: السلام عليكم 
رد الكل السلام 
لجين دخلت بعدها وسلمت ورد الكل السلام ومشوا 
كان ترتيبهم / 
قدام " فراس والي يسوق مصطفى " 
وراهم " حسين , احمد , ألاء , لجين " 
وبعد فترة 
لجين نايمه على النافده والباقي هدوء 
ألاء حطت راسها على كتف أحمد بدوخه 
أحمد خاف :: فيش شي 
ألاء بصوت ناعس وهامس :: نعسانه السيارة باردة وتساعد على النوم 
أحمد ابتسم وبتريقة :: قومي بس لا يفكروني حبيبش على غفله خ خ خ 
ألاء بدون نفس :: هاهاهاهاهاها ، خلاص اسكت بنام ، لو لجينوه مو نايمه كان نمت عليها ، فسكت احسن لك
أحمد ضحك :: ان شاء الله عمتي
وسكت الكل 
ألاء بعد فترة من الهدوء :: مصطفى حط لينا شريط نسمعه بس نبغى شي هادي عشان ننام 
مصطفى ابتسم :: قولي علي رضا وريحي عمرش 
ألاء ضحكت :: قلت يمكن ما تعرفه 
مصطفى بتريقة :: لااا لجين ما قصرت وخلتني اشتري الاشرطة بعد
أحمد ابتسم بسخرية :: نفس الاخت الي عندي " وخز ألاء " 
ألاء ضحكت :: عجل حط فتوى الغرام 
مصطفى وهو يشغل الشريط :: محطوط وخالص 
ألاء :: لا لا لا غير " غير مصطفى " ولا دي غيرها " غيرها وابتسمت براحة " إيه اوكي كذا 
وغمضت عيونها ونامت 
وهي مو مهتمه لوجود أحد 
حــــــســـــيـــــــن 
رفع حاجبه مستغرب من تصرفاتها 
مو هامها احد 
هففف ما ابغى فراس يعرفها ولا يسمع صوتها 
ابتسم وهو يسمعها تطلب مصطفى يحط علي رضا 
خخخ بنات العيلة عندهم ادمان لبنانين  
كل فترة يعجبهم احد 
واحين قايم سوق علي عندهم خخ 
طالع فيها بحب وحنان وهي نايمه على كتف أحمد 
شكلها تعبانه وهي غصب تطلع من المستشفى 
ضحك بخفيف وهو يشوف النقاب الي كانت لابسته طاح 
طالع بسرعه في فراس وشافه مو منتبه 
تنهد براحه بس رجع كشر 
اكيد ماراح ترجع تتغطى 
خصوصاً ان احنا في بحر 
تبغى تاخد راحتها 
يعني حتى لو احين مو منتبه 
بعدين بشوفها 
تنهد بقهر وسند راسه على النافده وغمض عيونه 
ونــــــــــــــــــــآآآآآآآم

لــــــــــجــــــــيــــــــن 
فتحت عيوني بفجعه من صوت الصريخ 
كانت جنبي ألاء الي فتحت عيونها وقامت تصارخ بخوف :: يماااه 
تفجروا الشباب ضحك واني وألاء نطالعهم بستغراب 
بعدين استوعبت ان الي صارخ وفجعنا هو اخويي مصطفوه 
طالعت فيه بحقد وعصبية :: أحد يقعد واحد من نومه كذا 
مصطفى بهبال :: وصلنا البحر 
طالعت في ألاء بفرحة وفصخت نقابي ونزلت اني وهي متحمسين وناسية الخلعة من مصطفى 
توجهنا إلى البحر ومن بعيد شفنا الامواج 
كانت قوية وكان الجو اليوم مافيه رطوبة 
الحمد لله اعتدل الجو خخخ 
نزلنا وشفنا الناس كلها تسبح 
لجين :: اللاااااي وليوه خلينا ننزل 
ألاء بتريقة :: من كثر ما نعرف نسبح " بجدية " الماي غزير وبعدين كله صبيان يسبحوا " وبهبل " حارسي آخر الليل بنسبح 
. . . :: والله الجو يهبل اليوم زين جينا 
لفينا على حسين وابتسمنا تأكيد على كلامه 
شفت من بعيد مصطفى وأحمد وفراس ينزلوا الاغراض 
وابتسمت ابتسامه عريضه واني اشوف باقي السيارات وصلت 
عمي ابو ألاء وزوجته وياهم ايمن الي كان نايم فمشينا عنه 
عمي ابو حسين الصغنن 
وامي كان جايبها اخويي هادي 
والبقية مسافرين المدينة 
ابتسمت بفرح وحماس
لجين :: امشي نرجع جو الباقين 
ألاء ابتسمت :: جا حسوني 
لجين تأشر على حسين الصغير :: إيييه اكوه هناك 
وتوجهنا ليهم 
.:: بعد ساعات ::.
ألاء 
قاعدين نلعب اونو احنا والشباب 
حتى فراسوه الغفيف يلعب ويانا خخ 
طبعاً ما كلمته ولا جت عيوني في عيونه ولا حتى بالصدفه 
واني متقصده كذا 
شفت حسين يخش اوراق وراه 
ألاء صرخت بحماس :: غشششااااااااش شوفوه يخش اوراق 
حسين ابتسم بترقيع والكل هجم عليه بالسب 
طالع ألاء بضحكة وفي داخله " خخخ يا حليلها تحمست بزيادة " 
قام الجميع وهم يسمعوا عمهم ينادي عشان يتعشوا 
توجهت ألاء ومعاها لجين جهة الحريم وقعدوا 
طلعت ألاء الكانون وبدت تصوير 
صورت السفرة 
والجمعه 
لجين وامها وام حسوني وام لجين 
وجهت الكام جهة الرجال 
صورت الكل عدى فراس 
ما كان له صور إلا في الصور الجماعيه 
سكرتها ألاء وبدت تاكل 
توها مسكت قطعة دجاج من المشوي بتاكلها 
جاها صوت حسين جايب المشروبات 
حسين بصوت عالي :: من يبغى شراب 
ألاء شهقت بهبال :: نزل صوتك لا يسمعونا ويعرفوا انه وسكي 
حسين ضحك عليها :: بلا هبال و خذي انتي اكيد تبغي سفن آب 
ألاء ابتسمت " يعرف وش احب " :: خخخ وش دراك اني احبه 
حسين " اكيد اعرف ويش تحبي لانش مهمه في حياتي " ابتسم بهدوء :: اعرف ! 
لجين بهبال :: واني وش ابغى 
حسين ضحك :: اللبن يا صحيه
لجين ضحكت :: صح عليك " وبهبال " اصلاً لو ما عرفت قاضيتك في المحكمه تعرف وش تحب وليوه وما تعرف وش احب اني 
حسين كان بيقول ألاء غير بس انتبه لنفسه و رمى اللبن عليها :: مالت بس 
" لف إلى ألاء ومد السفن آب " خذي 
ألاء طالعت فيه بنظرة خيبه " اكيد يعرف وش نحب كلنا " وابتسمت بذبول :: شكراً 
حسين لف عنها :: العفو 
ألاء فتحت السفن آب بشرود و .. 

صرخت :: آه 
فاااض على وجهها وهي مو منتبهه له 
ضحك الكل عليها 
حسين سمع صراخها وجا بسرعه وابتسم عليها وهي ماده بوزها 
ألاء ماده بوزها :: احين كيفا اغسل وجهي ! 
أمها تضحك عليها :: عشان تهوني عن الرباشه 
ألاء بملل :: وش دخل الرباشه احين 
امها :: لو انتين عاقله عشان ضربتيه من فوق اول 
ألاء ابتسمت " عقلي مو ويايي لانه اخذه هو وقلبي " وبعبط :: احين ويش اسويي في حالتي
امها :: دقي على واحد من اخوانش يجي يوديش 
و انتبهت لحسين :: هنا ولد عمش " وهي تخاطب حسين " خذ بت عمك للحمام خليها تغسل 
طالع في ألاء وشافها مبتسمة بعبط 
حسين بتريقة :: تعالي يا الدادوة 
ألاء مشت وهي تمد لسانها :: عادي ولو صرت دادوة ويش بينقص منك يعني 
حسين " لانش بحركاتش هذي تشغلي قلبي وعقلي طول الوقت " 
وابتسم ابتسامه جانبيه :: ولا شي
ألاء بلعت ريقها وبدون ما تحس :: لا تبتسم كذا 
حسين لف عليها بستغراب :: لويشش ! 
ألاء " آهـــــــئ وش هببت اقول اني ما اتحمل اشوفك كذا وافهي " وبتصريف :: ما احب احد يبتسم كذا مادري لويش 
حسين ابتسم بقوة :: ان شاء عمتي بس روحي الحمام احين 
ألاء دخلت الحمام وهو ينتظرها برى 
وطلعت وتقدمها 
مشت وراه 
رجعت وقعدت تاكل 
و .. 

لـــــــجـــــيــــــــن 

بس وصلت ألاء بدينا ناكل 
كان على السفرة اكل وايد 
فواكه وسلطة وبطاطس مشوي 
ولحم وشوربة وورق عنب 
اكلنا من كل شي 
طالعت في ألاء الي تاكل في الورق عنب :: ما تاكلي شي غير الورق عنب حبيب البك ، اكلي من باقي الاشياء له ! 
ألاء بنظرة بريئه وعبيطه :: بس اني احبه اكثر شي خخ 
... " وانا احبش " :: يالله يالله 
ام لجين :: هلا فراس ويش تبغى 
ألاء كملت اكلها بعدم اهتمام لوجوده سحبت خبز وحطت فيها دجاج وسلطه ولفتها وبدت تاكل فيها 
فراس :: نبغى رمان خلص من عدنا 
ام لجين :: لجين جيبي الحافظه من جنبش 
لجين مدت الحافظة الكبيرة لأمها :: خذي
خلصت ألاء اكل الي ايدها وقامت بالسفن آب :: لجون بروح عند البحر 
إذا خلصتي اكل تعالي ليي 
لجين :: لا دقيقة حارسي
وسوت ليهم ثنتينهم سندويش بسرعه واخذت اللبن وقامت 
مشوا للبحر 

فـــــــــراس 
طالعت ألاء وهي تمشي 
متجاهلتني بشكل كامل 
تمزح ويا الكل إلا انا
ليييييش !! 
ابتسم لعمته واخذ الصحن الي فيه رمان ومشى راجع لبساطهم 
قعد وشاف حسين يوقف ويمشي شوي 
رن جوال حسين ولما شاف اسم المتصل ابتسم 
حسين :: هلا
_ إيييه 
_ خخخ ان شاء الله عمتي بس ويش هالعواين شفتيني وانا واقف 
_ هههههههههه خلاص اذا جيت سويي الي تبغي 
_ مع السلامه , 
امم يا ترى من يكلم ؟؟ 
هذا السؤال تردد في عقل فراس
شاف حسين توجه لجهة الحريم 
ويطلب من وحده شي 
بس شافها عرف جواب سؤاله

*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*حــــــســــــيــــــــن* *
ابتسم لزوجة عمه وهو ياخذ الكاميرا منها 
وهو ماشي جهة البحر جته لقافه يشوف من مصورة ألاء 
ابتسم بستهزاء 
اكيد فراس اكثر واحد مصورته ~> تفكير غبي صح متابعيني ؟! خخ
اممم 
حسين :: ألاء بشوف الصور الي صورتيها 
ألاء :: شوفهم 
حسين فتح الكام وشاف الصور 
وابتسم 
فرح 
وبغى يرقص من فرحه !
الكل مصورته لحاله 
إلا فراس 
ما له صور إلا جماعيه
يعني مستحيل تحبه 
لوو ! 
يمكن عشان ما تبين لأحد انها تحبه 
سكر الكام ومدها إلى ألاء بخيبه 
حسين :: خذي كامش 
ألاء ابتسمت واخذتها وبعبط :: عفواً 
حسين ضحك :: طيب شكراً 
ألاء بعبط :: رديت سلفاً 
حسين :: اشوف تعلمتي كلمه جديده 
ألاء بهباله :: لازم تعرف بعد كبرنا وصرنا في ثنوي
حسين ابتسم " كبرنا وصرنا في ثنوي " وبعبط :: وأنا بروح ثاني
ألاء ابتسمت ابتسامه حزينه :: كبرنا بسرعه بقى علينا بس كم سنه ونخلص مدرسة
" تنهدت " ما تحسوا أن أمس كنا في الروضه
لجين تنهدت :: بسرعه مرت السنين
حسين :: بسرعه كبرنا
ألاء :: وصار لكل واحد منا هموم
حسين ابتسم بحزن :: تذكروا ألعابنا إيام زمان
ألاء ضحكت والدموع ماليه عيونها على أحلى أيامها " الطفوله " :: وكيف ما أتذكر أني وأنت ولجين وطلال وعلي
وسكتت متغبنه
لجين حست أنها بتصيح فكملت :: نلعب أني الأم " وضحكت " وطلال الابو " وطالعت فحسين بعيون تلمع بالدموع " وأنت وألاء الاولاد " وضحكت بقوة " وعلي الخادم حقنا
ألاء مسحت دمعه وضحكت :: لا ومصدقين حالنا ملوك وأمراء
حسين حس بغصه بس ما تحمل كلامهم وضحك> ردة فعله عكسية :: إيه والله ولا لاعبين على علي بقوة ومسوينه الخادم حقنا
لجين بلعت غصتها وبتريقة :: وساعات حارس
ألاء ما قدرت تمسك حالها وغطت وجهها بإيدها وبدت تصيح
لجين حركة ألاء خلتها تتأثر وصاحت وراها
حسين طاحت دموعه ومسحها بسرعه وقام ليهم :: بلا بزرنه أنتي وهي
ألاء تشاهق :: لويش كبرنا وتغيرنا
لجين مسحت دموعها بس ردوا نزلوا غصباً عنها وشهقت
حسين فجأة :: أسمعوا ويش رايكم نسترجع الطفولة
لجين وألاء :: كييييفاا ؟؟
حسين ابتسم :: نلعب في الماي ألحين
ألاؤ ولجين تحمسوا :: يلآآ
ومسحوا دموعهم بسرعه
توجهت ألاء للبحر وحارست موجه تجي
ونزلت إيدها ورمت الماي جهتهم
حسين ولجين شهقوا
لجين صرخت :: شينة
حسين :: جهاله 
ألاء ردت سوت الحركه ولما شافت نظراتهم ركضت بعيد عنهم
وهم لحقوها
ألاء تضحك :: ههههههههههههههه أمسكوني إذا فيكم خير
وصارت تركض وتركض وتركض
ولما صلت قريب نهاية البحر " موقفين عند أول ميدان "
وتورطت
لفت ليهم وهي تبلع ريقها بخوف منهم :: أنتون طيبين وما بتردوا الحركه صح
حسين بنذاله رمى الماي عليها :: لا ماني طيب
لجين بشر وخبث :: إيه أني طيبة وما بسوي لش شي
ألاء طالعتها بشك
ولجين راحت وقت جنبها
ألاء مو مرتاحه بس حسين رد رمى عليها ماي لفت له :: ووجع حسينوه رميت عليك بس مره
وما حست إلا بأحد يدزها من ورى وطـــــــــــــــــخ !
صدمت في حسين
شهقت بإحراج وقامت بسرعه :: لجينوووه ووجع
لجين تعاندها :: حسينوه شوفها أستحت ووجهها صار أحمر واااك
حسين تفجر ضحك عليها وفي داخله " ليجن يبغى لش مكافأة على الحركه "
ألاء انحرجت واستحت زيادة :: مااااني لجينوه " ولفت لحسين " وأنت لا تضحك
حسين سكت وهو يطالع وجهها المحمر بفهاوه وبعدين ابتسم بعبط ورمى عليها ماي 
صرخت :: آه لا تبلبلوني كذا ولا يوصل لجرحي الماي يا اغبياء 
حسين :: يبغي نرمي عليش كذا مثلاً " ورمى عليها بس ما وصل لراسها وركض " 
ألاء تركض وراه :: حمااااااااار 
آه " صرخت فجأة " 
لجين ركضت ليها 
وحسين بعد 
لجين مسكتها :: ويش فيش ! 
ألاء تتنفس بسرعه من الركض :: ولا شي بس تعرقلت خخخخ
حسين :: مالت خوفتينا
ألاء رفعت وجهها المبلبل وهي عاقده حواجبها :: خفتوا
حسين بفهاوه :: ها 
لجين بنذاله :: وجع ويش فيك فهيت 
حسين انحرج :: لا بس وشسمه 
ألاء قامت بسرعه قبل لا يكمل كلامه ودزت لجين على ورى فجأة 
ورمت على حسين ماي وقبل لا تهرب دفتها لجين على حسين متعمده مره ثانيه 
ألاء صرخت بإحراج :: يا غبييييييه 
حسين ميت ضحك عليها ولجين بعد ! 
ألاء وقفت وهي متكتفه وماده بوزها :: مالت عليكم 
حسين ابتسم :: اغصان الجنه 
ألاء مدت لسانها :: جميعاً خخخ* 
*
فـــــــــــراس* 
*يطالع في الي يصير عند البحر بقهر 
تطيح عليه مرتين وش هالصدفه 
ولا يلعبوا وفرحانين مره 
تنهد بألم 
مني انا احبها وهي ما تدري عني 
انا لويش حبيتها 
وانا مو ضامن تكون لي ! 
يعني يا ترى 
لو أنا كنت مكان حسين
بتتصرف وياي مثله
ضغط على كفه بقوووة وعصبيه 
وغيره من حسين 
أنا يا أنسى حبي ليها
أو هي تحبني وأستمر بحبها !
آآآآآآآآآآآهــــ*

*مـــصــــطـــــفــــــى*
*كنت قايم بنزل البحر
وأنا ماشي شفت فراس راجع
مصطفى بستغراب :: فروس وين رايح يا مال الصلاح
فراس ابتسم غصب عنه :: من وين تجيب هالكلمات أنت ووجهك ؟ ووين رايح برجع أقعد
مصطفى سحبه :: من وين أجيبهم نسيت اني مثقف زماني كم أحب القراءة
دفه فراس :: لا يحوشك بس ، وبعدين مانا رايح
مصطفى :: لويشش ! 
فراس " ما أبغى أشوفها متجاهلتني وأنتوا لا " :: بس ، ما أبغى أروح
مصفى سحبه مره ثانيه :: أمش وأنت ساكت
فراس عصب وسحب إيده :: ما بروووووح ما تفهم
مصطفى طالع فيه بستغراب ، وتنهد :: كيفك ،
ومشى عنه
وفراس رجع مكانه
مصطفى توجه للبحر وشافهم يلعبوا 
امم شكله فراس منقهر من الي يصير تحت 
طالع حركات ألاء 
ههههههه يا علي جاهله 
نزل ليهم متحمس :: بلعب وياكم 
ألاء بنذاله :: زين " وترمي عليه ماي " 
مصطفى شهق بقوة :: آآه يا حمارة 
ألاء ضحكت بقوة وغمزت لحسين يعني سوي نفس الحركة 
حسين فهمها ورمى الماي على مصطفى 
لجين ميته ضحك وما حست إلا بألاء تدفها وطررررااااخ 
في اخوها مصطفى 
ألاء راحت ووقفت جنب حسين :: خخخ شوف من احين صرنا في فريق لانهم اكيد بينتقموا منا 
حسين ضحك :: خلاص استبينا 
ألاء شافت لجين ومصطفى جاين شهقت :: انحااااش حسين 
وركضوا بسرعه وهم يضحكوا من قلب 
حسين كأنه تذكر شي :: ألاء ما يعورش شي
ألاء ابتسمت :: لا مو حاسه بشي 
حسين ابتسم براحه 
و ..*
*
: 
:
:*
*لـــــــجـــــيــــــــن* 
*دخلنا السيارة بخيبه 
كان ودنا نقعد لبعد الصلاه
بقى بس ساعه ويأذن>< ! 
بس ما رضوا الكبار هففف 
لجين تتأفف :: لو خلونا نصلي هنا احسن 
ألاء :: إيه والله لو مخلينا احسن !
حسين بتعب :: سكتوا بس انهلكنا لعب وما شبعتوا ؟ 
ألاء ولجين :: لااااا 
أحمد دف ألاء :: اقول اركدي , 
مصطفى :: اقول فويرس 
فارس بدون نفس :: هاا ! 
مصطفى :: هوى ، انت الي بتسوق احين سمعت 
فارس يتأفف :: هفف زيييين ,
لجين بهبل :: حطوا لينا علي رضا 
ألاء بهباله :: وي يا لبى علاوي 
مصطفى حب ايده :: الحمد لله والشكر* 
*ألاء* 
*انبسطت اليوم مرره 
بس احين برجع المستشفى يا ربي ما ابي 
هففف ! 
بززهق لحالي>< 
تذكرت الي صار من شوي وابتسمت 
تحسسسه حلم حلو
وما تبغى تصحى منه 
غمضت عيونها و....*
*
أحــــــمـــــــد*
*
طالع في ألاء النايمه على رجوله 
شكلها هلكت روحها لعب في الماي 
الله يستر ما تأذى جرحها بس 
السيارة مره هاديه والكل نايم 
ما عداي انا وفراس الي يسوق 
خايف تغمض عيوني 
ويصير في ألاء شي بسببي
تنهد بتعب
أحمد :: تعبت فراس 
فراس ابتسم :: لاا 
أحمد :: همم* 
*
فراس*
*وقفت عند بوابة المستشفى عشان ينزلوا ألاء 
أحمد يهزها :: ألاء , ولاء , ألاءووه قومي 
ألاء قامت وهي ماده بوزها :: ما ابغى ارجع المستشفى 
ابتسمت على دلعها 
أحمد :: اقول انزلي وانتين ساكته 
ألاء طلعت غصب عنها من السيارة هي وأحمد 
ودخلوا المستشفى*
*
ألاء*
*دخلنا المستشفى غصب عني 
ألاء تحاول تستعطف أحمد :: حمووود تكفى رجعني البيت " وقالت وهي شوي وتصيح " استمل لحالي 
أحمد تنهد قاعده تحسسني بالذنب زياده :: استملي , صحتش اهم ! 
دخلنا للدكتوره المناوبه عشان تفحصني 
واني كنت ماده بوزي 
فجأة قالت الدكتوره :: صحتك تمام وما تحتاجي ترجعي تتنومي 
أحمد استغرب :: كيف دكتوره ، والدكتوره حقتها قالت انها لازم ترجع عشان تتنوم ، ؟! 
الدكتوره :: باين ان ألاء انبسطت في الطلعه لذلك نفسيتها اثرت على صحتها ، ترى النفسية تلعب دور كبير 
ألاء ابتسمت بقوة :: يعني خلاص اقوم ارجع البيت 
الدكتوره ابتسمت ليها :: إييه , " وبسرعه " لا تنسي تاخذي اغراضك من فوق 
ألاء وهي تطلع من الباب :: طيييييييب =)* 
*
حــــــــســــــــيــــــــن* 
*قاعد اطالع بوابة المستشفى الي دخلت منها ألاء 
واتذكر الي صار اليوم وانا مبتسم 
وفجأة طلعت ألاء ويا أحمد 
عقدت حواجبي بستغراب وبدون ما احس :: ألاء !!!
طالعوا الكل فيني بس ما انتبهت 
طالعوا في الي اطالع فيه واستغربوا 
مصطفى :: غريبه وش طلعها من المستشفى ؟؟ 
لجين ابتسمت :: احين تجي ونفهم منها 
دقايق قليلة 
ودخلت ألاء بهبال :: سبراااااااييز 
لجين حضنتها :: يا الشينة لويه رجعتي 
ألاء ابتسمت بفرح :: قالوا خلاص ما يحتاج ابقى في المستشفى 
الكل قال باصوات متفاوته :: الحمد لله على السلامه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: الله يسلمكم 
أحمد بهبال :: قرت عيوني 
ألاء ضحكت وحطت راسها على كتف لجين 
حسين ابتسم وفي داخله " وعيوني "* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا*

----------


## حلم لطيف

وااااااااااااااااااو خيال خيال البارت
الحمدالله .. الله كتب ليها عمر
وصف اللعب في البحر وصف دقيق كاه مشهد قدام عينا
رائع جدآ اسلوووبك
بانتضار بقية الروايه .. يعطيك ِ العافيه

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> وااااااااااااااااااو خيال خيال البارت
> الحمدالله .. الله كتب ليها عمر
> وصف اللعب في البحر وصف دقيق كاه مشهد قدام عينا
> رائع جدآ اسلوووبك
> بانتضار بقية الروايه .. يعطيك ِ العافيه



*تسلمي .. أنتي الخيال يا عمري 
كامسميدا .. خجلتيني 
يعافيك ربي 
منوررره*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (13) © ..]*
*
ألاء*
*
دخلنا بيتنا والكل فرحان ويضحك 
لجين بهباله :: آلف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد لولولولويش 
أحمد يسلم على ألاء بفرح وهباله :: نورتي البيت 
لجين حضنت ألاء :: الحمد لله على سلامتش 
ألاء ابتسمت :: الله يسلمش
حسين بهباله :: عفر يقولواالحمد لله على سلامتش
ألاء ضحكت على كلامه :: الله يسلمك 
مصطفى ابتسم بعبط :: مع انهم قالوا كل الي ينقال بس الحمد لله على سلامتش " سحب لجين من ايدها " يلاا بنروح بيتنا 
ألاء ضحكت عليه وعلى عبطه :: الله يسلمك ، خخ باي لجون
لجين وهي طالعه :: بايات
ألاء بعد ما طلعت لجين :: يلاا اني بركب غرفتي " وبستهبال " وحشتني واجد خخخ 
أحمد ابتسم
وقبل لا يتكلم نزل أيمن وبستغراب :: وليوه ويش جابش البيت 
ألاء بهباله :: جابتني السيارة 
أيمن ابتسم بتريقة :: هاهاهاهاهاها 
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههه لا بس قالوا ليي ما يحتاج اقعد في المستشفى 
أيمن ابتسم :: إييييييه , " بعبط " حمداً لله على سلامتك اختاه 
ألاء ضحكت وهي تركب على الدرج :: الله يسلمك , يلاا تصبحوا على خير
أحمد وأيمن وحسين :: وانتي من اهله* 
*
حــــــســـــيــــــن* 
*بلعت ريقي بتوتر وانا اسمع ضحكتها 
وتنهدت وانا اشوفها تركب الدرج 
ابتسمت بحنين إلى الكم ساعه الماضيه 
يا أنها من أحلى ايام عمري 
احس اني ضحكت ولعبت من قلب 
حسيت نفسي رجعت لسنوووااااااات قبل
و... 
صحيت على صوت أحمد :: يلا بنركب غرفتي ننام 
حسين ابتسم على جنب :: يلا 
أحمد بتريقة :: لا تبتسم كذا قدام البنات لا يخقوا ويطيحوا ارضاً 
حسين ضحك لما تذكر ألاء بس كان ابعد احتمال انها خاقة خخ :: على امرك عمي 
ركبنا فوق ودخلنا غرفة أحمد* 
*ألاء* 
*سكرت الباب واني اتنهد 
ابتسمت وطلعت جوالي ودقيت على مريم
ألاء بخباله :: قبل السلام والكلام باركي ليي 
مريم استغربت وضحكت على اسلوبها :: مبروك , بس على ويشش !! 
ألاء بفرح :: طلعوني من المستشفى 
مريم عقدت حواجبها :: قصدش خلاص ، أأ .. " لما استوعبت صرخت " حلفي ! 
ألاء ضحكت :: والله 
مريم ابتسمت :: الحمد لله على السلامه يا الشينه 
ألاء بستهبال :: الله يسلمش يا القرعه 
مريم ضحكت :: يعني ترديها ؟ 
مريم تضحك :: يب 
ألاء :: ريموووه ما قلت لش وش صار في راس تنورة ؟ 
مريم تحمست :: وشششو 
ألاء :: خخخ اول شي لما ركبنا السيارة كان ويانا فراس 
مريم شهقت :؛ وش سويتي ؟ 
ألاء :: ولا شي ، تجاهلته تماماً ، ما حطيت له آي اعتبار ولا حتى طلعت فيه طول الرحله 
مريم ابتسمت :: تمام تقدم خخخ 
ألاء ضحكت :: ما علينا منه ، وشسمه تخيلي لعبنا في الماي 
مريم :: حلفي ، والله وناسة 
ألاء ضحكت :: وااااااجد وناااسة , لعب ويايي حسين 
مريم فهت :: هاا ! 
ألاء ضحكت زيادة :: اني وحسين ولجين 
مريم بحماس :: خبريني وش صار بالتفصيل 
ألاء :: أول شي قمنا نتذكر لما كناوصغار واني ما تحملت وصحت
مريم ضحكت :: كالعاده يا الدمعه الساكبه 
ألاء ضحكت :: وبعدين صاحت ورايي لجين سكتنا حسين وقال لينا نسترجع الطفولة ونلعب في الماي 
مريم تصفر بهبال :: اكشششخ يا الرومنسي 
ألاء ضحكت :: ويش دخل ! 
مريم :: خخخ مادري 
ألاء :: المهم ما علينا من هذا كله , بعدين بلبلتهم بالماي لحقوني خخ وبلبلني حسينوه اما لجينوه النذله خلتني اسهي ودزتني على حسين 
مريم شهقت بهباله :: إيه الحماس دا , مئدرش ع الصدف 
ألاء ضحكت :: تخيلي لجينوه حماره دزتني عليه مرتين 
مريم :: ايه الكلام ده , يا لهويتي " وبعبط " بصراحة يا عزيزتي ويش كان شعورش ؟ 
ألاء استحت :: مادري خخ بس استحيت هع 
مريم ضحكت :: ما اقدر على الخجولين " وبهباله " اذوب يا ناس
ألاء تضحك بقوة :: هههههههههه بلاهباله 
مريم :: وماذا حصل ايضاً !؟ 
ألاء بتريقة :: انتين شوي قالبه صعيدي وشوي فصحى !
مريم بعبط :: خخ ما عليش مني وكملي السالفه 
ألاء :: خخخ ما صار شي زياده ، بس احين حسين نايم ويانا في البيت 
مريم بعبط :: ما اوصيش هالله هالله بالمواقف 
ألاء ضحكت :: تقلعي* 
*إيــــــمـــــــان* 
*عقدت حواجبها بضيق من مروى
غصب تبغى تعرف ويش فيني 
" بستهزاء " المفروض تقول ويش ما فيني ! 
دق جوالها وشافته رقم غريب 
تأففت بقووة :: آآآآآفففففف هذا ويش يبغى بعد 
عطته بزي 
ودقايق ورد رن جوالها 
رفعته بعصبيه :: خيررر والنهايه وياك ؟ شوف ان دقيت يا غبي بتشوف شغلك 
وسكرت الجوال
كتبت لمروى في الفيس :: آآآآفف مروه شوفي هذاك رد يدق عليي 
مروى :: لا تعطيه وجه
إيمان :: رديت عليه وهزئته وسكرت 
مروى :: لا تردي مره ثانيه 
إيمان :: يصير خير*
*[ ... أول يــــوم دراســــــي ... ]* 
*ألاء* 
*دخلت المدرسة بحماس الدنيا كلها
صدق متنرفزة من شعري وبالغصب خفيت الجهه الي فيها الخياطه 
بس شوي روقت احين 
فصخت عباتي ورتبت شعري وتأكدت ان الخياطه مو باينه 
وانتبهت لمريم من بعيد 
ابتسمت بفرح 
الشينة امس ما شفتها
متعوده اشوفها يومياً 
توجهت ليها 
واني ماشيه انتبهت إلى الجوتي حقي 
كان سبورت وخيوطه انفتحت 
كنت امشي وعيوني عليه 
وفجأة طااااااااخ 
صدمت في بنت 
ألاء انحرجت لأن الغلط منها :: سوري مو قصدي 
البنت ابتسمت :: لا عادي 
لفت ألاء على صوت 
... :: ولوشه يا الشينة
ألاء ابتسمت :: هلا مروه يا القبيحه 
مروى ضحكت :: مالت بس " لفت للبنت الي صدمت فيها ألاء " إيمي متى جيتي 
إيمان بهدوء :: توني احين 
مروى ابتسمت :: اموون هذي صاحبتي ألاء , ولوي هذا بنت عمي إيمان 
ألاء مدت إيدها تسلم :: هلا إيمان اخبارش ؟خخخ سبحان الله خوش موقف صار لينا 
إيمان :: بخير ، وانتي ؟ هههه ايه والله 
ألاء ابتسمت :: تمام 
ابتسمت ألاء ابتسامه عريضه :: ريووم 
مريم حضنتها :: هلا والله شخبارش يا حمارة وحشتيني 
ألاء ضحكت :: وانتين اكثر يا كلبة ، امس كئيب بدونش يا حمارة 
مريم ضحكت وبهباله :: ادري 
ألاء تباعدت عنها 
مروى تتأفف بهباله :: يا الله الي يشوفهم ما شافوا بعض من قرن " لفت لإيمان " هذول التوأم في الشله ألاء ومريم بنات خاله " وبتريقة " بتحسي تصرفاتهم شاده بس بتتعودي بعدين
مريم ابتسمت لإيمان :: إيمان صح , قالت لينا مروه عنشش 
إيمان ضحكت :: عسى ما شوهت مروه الصوره 
مروى ضحكت :: ويي فضحتيني 
إيمان مدت لسانها 
ومريم طالع في ألاء وهي رافعه حاجبها :: هالحركه تذكرني ببعض الناس 
ألاء ضحكت ومدت لسانها 
مريم تذكرت وقالت :: إلا صدق ألاءوه اشوفش واقفه ويا إيمان قبل لا اجي خخخ 
ألاء ضحكت :: صدمت فيها 
مريم همست إلى ألاء وما احد سمع غيرها :: اشوفش تصدمي في الناس هاليومين وبالاخص حسيــــ .... 
آ آ آ آ آ آ آ هـــ> صرخت لأن ألاء قرصتها " فلصتها " 
مروى طالعت في مريم :: سلامات يا الاخت ويش فيش تصارخي !؟ 
مريم بقهر وهي تمسح مكان القرصة :: ولا شي 
مروى :: يعني صدقني 
مريم تأففت :: آآآآففففف لا تصدقي احسن 
مروى ابتسمت وهي تشوف بنت عمها من بعيد :: غناتاتي بنروح اني وامون وبنجي خخخ 
ألاء ومريم :: خخخ اوكي 
مريم ضربت ألاء :: عشان تفلصيني مره ثانيه يا غبيه 
ألاء بعصبية :: لا والله ! تقولي ليي صايره تصدمي في الناس وبالاخص حسين وتبغيني اسكت ، شايفتني اتعمد اصدم ! 
مريم ضحكت على عصبيتها :: ههههههه لا ما تتعمدي تصدمي بس مو طبيعيه المواقف الي تصير لش هالفترة 
ألاء مدت لسانها وهي تتذكر* 
*:*
*:*
*طلعت من غرفتها متحمسه ومو حاسه بنفسها 
نزلت من الدرج تركض وهي تصارخ :: ابويي , باباتي ، ماي فاذر ، دادي 
وفي نص الدرج
طاااااااخ 
شهقت وهي تشوف في وجهها حسين 
كيفآ نست انه نايم في بيتهم 
من حماااس الخبر نسته 
ركضت بسرعه لغرفتها وسكرت الباب
وتسندت عليه 
ضحكت على روحها 
ما تدري وش هالصدف العبيطه 
ونهايتها 
خخخ يبغى ليها تنتبه شويه هع 
لبست عباتها وردت نزلت 
تخبر ابوها ان طلع له نقل إلى منطقة قريبة بدل المشاوير كل يوم* 
*:*
*:*
*ألاء تضحك :: صدق مادري لويش كذا ، مواقف مو صاحيه ابداً 
مريم ضحكت :: بس اكيد تعجبش 
ألاء دفتها :: لا وييع ما احب استحي هع 
مريم:: خخخ لا يحوشش 
سمعوا الجرس يدق
مريم بعباطة :: يا الهي كم وحشني هذا الصوت العذب 
ألاء بعباطة :: وانا ايضاً 
مريم ضحكت وسحبت ألاء :: يلا بس خلينا نركب فوق يا بعد جبدي
ألاء :: طيب يا بعد جميع احشائي 
ضحكت مريم وهي تحمل شنطتها الصغيرة :: يلا بس خلينا نحجز لينا مكان عدل ونعرف ترتيبنا 
ألاء ابتسمت :: مشينا
مريم بضيقة :: يا الله ويش هالزحمة ، " وبتريقة " حج حج 
ألاء ضحكت :: قصدش حرب 
مريم ضحكت :: امشي زين ما بغينا نخلص منه 
ألااء تاشر :: مناك اول بسرعه 
ركضوا لفصلهم عشان يحصلوا مكان يقعدوا فيه 
و ..*
*ألاء تمسح كرسيها :: وي اشوى صرنا ويا بعض و شفنا لينا مكان قدام 
مريم :: إييه والله ولا جنب بعض بعد 
ألاء :: خخخ اشوى لينا* 
*\
/
\
/*
*نتوقف هنا ,
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (14) © ..]*
*
.:: نهاية الدوام ::.*
*إيــــمــــان* 
*تطالع في إيدها بشرود 
وهي تحوس في اظافرها 
اول يوم دراسي 
يوم ممل ومتعب وكئيب 
زي باقي ايامها 
دايم تحس بالملل
رغم وجود مروى حوالينها طول الوقت 
ما عندها صديقات غيرها , 
طالعت في شلة مروى وابتسمت على علاقتهم الحلوه ويا بعض 
شكلهم طيوبين وعفوين مره
حركاتهم ويا بعض اشبه بخوات 
ما كأنهم صديقات 
تنهدت وهي تتمنى حالها مكان مروى
شخصية مرحة , حياة هادية , صاحبات وفيات , عيلة مترابطة 
, مستواها الدراسي عالي 
وش تبغى اكثر من كذا 
هي انسانه كئيبه 
دايم يقولوا عنها مريضة نفسية 
تحب الوحدة 
عيلتها مترابطة 
بس اني دايماً حابسه روحي في الغرفة 
مستوايي الدراسي عالي بس مو زي ما ابغاه 
آه يابختش يا مروى 
مو حسد , مستحيل احسد مروى 
اقرب انسانه لقلبي
بس مع كل هذا ما تعرف الا فيه ! 
صحيت من دوامة افكاري على صوت ألاء 
ألاء تطالع ساعتها :: آه متكسره حدي , اليوم قعدنا ساعتين في المدرسة وتعبنا وزهقنا , هففف ويش بنسوي باقي الايام>< 
مريم بطفش :: صادقة , اني متهدرقة حدي 
مروى بعبط :: حسيتش جدتي 
مريم كشت عليها 
إيمان بهدوء وهي تلبس عباتها :: يلا بنات اشوفكم بكره , مروى بتمشي 
مروى :: لا اني بقعد ويا البنات شويه , قعدي ويانا 
إيمان ابتسمت بذبول :: لا بروح تعبانه 
مروى طالعتها بتفحص وتنهدت :: اوك ، بحفظ الله 
إيمان تحمل شنطتها :: يلا مع السلامه جميعاً 
الكل :: باي* 
*.:: بعد ما طلعت ::.* 
*ألاء* 
*قاعده اتأمل المكان الي طلعت منه إيمان 
احسها تحب الوحده 
ألاء بدون ما تحس سألت مروى :: ويش فيها إيمان ! 
مروى بأسف وبدون ما تحس> تبغى تفضفض :: قولي ويش ما فيها , جننتني ولا ترضى تقول ليي ويش الي يضايقها 
ألاء بتردد :: مروى لا تزعلي بس احس وييها حاله نفسيه 
مروى ابتسمت :: لا ما يزعل الموضوع " تنهدت " ادري فيها يبين من حركاتها " وبألم " لو تشوفوها وهي ويايي تتعب نفسيتكم منها " تجمعت دموعها في عيونها " ما ترضى تقول ليي ويش فيها 
نفسي ينقطع بس ما ترضى 
تقول ليي انتين ما تقولي ليي شي 
مو مصدقه ان اني ما فيي شي اقوله 
مريم الي كانت مستمعه حضنتها :: طيب لا تصيحي 
مروى مسكت الصيحه , وببتسامه ذابله :: سوري ازعجتكم 
ألاء ابتسمت :: لا بالعكس " وبتريقة خفيفة " يسعدنا ان نستمع إليكم 
" لفت لمريم " اليس كذلك
مريم ضحكت :: بلى 
ألاء بهدوء :: اسمعي اني بركز على حركاتها وبحاول اتقرب منها ونشوف حل بعدين" ابتسمت " اوك 
مروى ردت الابتسامه ليها :: اوكيك =) 
ألاء طالعت في سوارتها وسرحت وهي تحركها 
كيف بتقرب من إيمان 
ويا ترى هي بتصدها وما بتخلي علاقتهم تقوى ! لو ويش ! 
اممم لا اني بحاول اتقرب منها حتى لو اضطريت اقول ليها عن حسين 
ابتسمت لطاريه 
ولاحت ليها ذكرى راس تنورة 
وحسست بغصة 
كيف تمر اللحظات الحلوه بسرعه وما نحس فيها 
مريم :: بس هي ذكراها في قلوبنا
لفت ألاء على مريم بستغراب :: جيه من متى تقري الافكار 
مريم بتريقة :: ما اقراها بس اسمعها لا همسوا بها ناس 
ألاء ضحكت :: يعني اني تكلمت بدون ما احس ئه ! 
مريم ضحكت :: صباح الليل 
ألاء انتبهت لعدم وجود مروى :: وين مروه ! 
مريم بتريقة :: خلف الله عليش وعليي لما صرت بت خالتش 
ألاء ضحكت :: لويشش بعد 
مريم :: سلامتش بس البنية راحت وانتين عقلش مادري وين " وبخبث " 
الي ماخذه يتهنى به 
ألاء ضربت كتف مريم بالخفيف :: يلا عاد ترى كنت افكر في إيمان لا يروح فكرش بعيد 
مريم بخبث :: بتقنعيني ان ما وصل تفكيرش له " قالت وهي تقلد ألاء " 
كيف تمر اللحظات الحلوه بسرعه وما نحس فيها 
ألاء ضحكت , وهي تطالع مريم بحب :: صدق صدق انتين
my Twins
مريم ضحكت :: ادري 
ألاء مدت لسانها وسمعت هرن سيارتهم :: يلا ريوم نروح عشان ننام نوماً عميقاً خخخخ
ضحكت مريم 
ولبسوا عبايتهم وطلعوا ,* 
*
[ .. الساعه ١٢:٣٠ .. ]* 
*
مـــــصـــطـــفـــى*
*طلع من الجامعه وهو دايخ 
يبغى المنام 
فتح سيارته ورمى روحه على السيت 
شغل السيارة وهو يتأفف
يا ربي متى اخلص 
رفع إيده بعباطه وهو يحسب 
انا سنه ثانيه 
ودراستي ٤ سنين ونص 
يعني سنتين وهو نص من الكرف 
حرك وهو يتأفف بصوت قوي 
ووده المسافه من الخبر للقطيف تقل 
ويوصل للبيت بعد خمس دقايق بس> خخخ يحلم مو ! 
رن جواله 
ابتسم و .. 
مصطفى :: هلا ابو الشباب مطلعينكم اليوم من وقت 
.. :: خخخ شي اكيد اول يوم دراسي نطلع من وقت ، مطلعينا من ١٠ 
مصطفى :: مالت بس ، واحنا طلاب الجامعات مساكين 
.. :: خخخخ ايام المدرسة قبل سنتين انساها 
مصطفى بتريقة :: جاينك الدور بعد سنتين " وبعبط " شخبار ثاني 
.. بعبط :: يسلم عليك !
مصطفى بنرفزة :: حسينووووه ماليي خلقك
حسين ضحك :: ويش فيها اخلاقه الاخ قافلة ؟؟ 
مصطفى :: من المشوار والشمس تنرفز الي ما يتنرفز
حسين ضحك :: ربي يعينك 
مصطفى ابتسم :: ويعين الجميع " وبمزح " الا حسينوه اشوفك مصادقني هاليومين من دريت انك تحب ألاء 
حسين بسخرية :: تصدق خايف تعلم عليي 
مصطفى بجدية :: حسين لا تاخذ بمشاعرك هالفترهـ ...
قاطعه حسين بنفعال :: واذا كنت في المراهقه لازم تشكك بمشاعري 
، " وبسخرية " ترى عدنا الشخص بس يوصل ١٨ يتجاوز المراهقه ويصير عاقل حسب ما تقولوا انتوا , وانا عمري قريب ١٧ 
تعال بعد سنة واسألني اوكي ؟ 
وسكر التلفون في وجه مصطفى 
تنهد مصطفى على حالته 
انا لاني ما ابغاه ينخدع بمشاعر يمكن تكون لا شي 
عصب عليي 
" بلع ريقه " بس مصطفى انت تنصح وانت نفسك مو عارف تحدد مشاعرك ليها 
يعني أأ ... 
مصطفى خلاص لا تفكر في الموضوع 
لا لا لمتى تتهرب من نفسك 
انت تحاول تحل مشاكل غيرك 
وانت مو عارف تحل مشاكلك
آ آ آ آ آ هــ*
*
ألاء* 
*فتحت عيونها على صوت المنبه 
تثاوبت بنعس وهي تشوف الساعه 
شهقت 
طلعتها من ١٠:٣٠ واحين ٠١:٠٠ 
خخخ سحبتها نومة بقوة
ولا بعد لحين ما صلت
قامت من السرير وهي تحوس في شعرها وتشوف مكان الخياطة 
وتحسسه 
آ آ آ آ آ آ ففففففف 
متى يروح ؟؟ 
رفعت شعرها كله 
ودخلت الحمام - اكرمكم الله - 
تغسل وتتوضى 
وتصلي ,
خلصت صلاة 
وراحت جهة المكتب حقها تذاكر 
السنة لازم تشد وايد 
السنه هي طالبة ثانوي 
السنة تبدأ مرحلة جديدة , 
وصفحه جديده من حياتها !*
*
[ .. أول ثنوي .. ]* 
*
سأخطي الخطوه الأولى لمرحلتي الجديده 
نحو اهدافي ونحو ما اردت , لحياتي 
اللهم وفقني واعني وكن معي وارحمني
آللهم قوني على مساري , وارزقني التوفيق والاخلاص !
آللهم لاتتركني اضيع ,ولا تغضب علي
فلآ يكون لوجودي آي معنى !~*
*
فتحت البلاغه 
وقعدت تطالع وهي عاقده حواجبها 
تحسه كلام جديد عليها 
بس لازم تعود روحها عليه 
بدت تقرأ الدرس الاول 
ألاء :: تناسق الاصوات شرط اول من شروط الجمال في اللغه . . . 
~> قدامه خخخخخ
قطع عليها مذاكرتها وصول رسالة على جوالها 
فتحتها وابتسمت 
كانت من مريم ومحتواها /* 
*بنت خالتككك :* هي من تَجلِس معك ۈتحَش فيِك ، ۈ بظَهرِك تمدَحِك  ... بنت خالتك ، مَن تضمّك إذآ مرضتِي ({}) ، ۆ تفزعَلكْ إذآ تُۆهقتِي ، \=D/ بنت خالتك ، مَن لآ تُحآۆل آلهرۆب منكْ بَل تقۆل بكلْ حب ، [ أذلفي بنآم :'( =D ] بنت خالتك ، مَن تتَحَمل ( سَمآجَتك ￼،ۆ دلآختَك *nerd* ، ۆ لحَظاتْ فهآۆتكْ :| ، ۆ تَعصِيبك 8-| ونفسيتك :p ) بنت خالتك ، # هيّ أمل يُمنَح يجَعلُكِ قآدره على آلعَيش بِ سَعآده ، O ~o)*



*إيـــــمــــــان* 
*قاعده على السرير واللابتوب في حضنها 
فتحت مجلدها الي مسكرته بكلمة سر 
ما تحب احد يشوف خصوصياتها 
وهذا مسبب ليها مشاكل 
حست بغبنة 
لويش يعني ما توثق فيني اني ما بسوي غلط 
مو اني تربيتها 
قاعده تشكك في تربيتها 
حست بختناق 
ورغبة بالبكاء 
تبغى تصيح وتفضفض الي فيها
تبغى تموت 
تبعت من الدنيا 
شهقت والدموع تجري على خدها 
قامت بتهور للمقص الي جنب التسريحه وفتحته 
قربته من إيدها و . . .* 
*
حــــــــســـــــيـــــن* 
*سكرت من مصطفى 
وانا متنرفز من كلامه 
برايهم اني مراهق يعني مشاعري كلها ماليها معنى 
ضربت الطاولة الي قدامي بغضب 
وقمت من السرير 
طلعت من الغرفة 
ريما :: حسين شسمه رائد تحت في المجلس عاد انزل اقعد وياه على ما ابدل ثيابي 
حسين بعصبية :: لا تحاولي نزله ما بنزل 
ريما استغربت من عصبيته :: طيب خلاص بس لا تعصب كذا 
حسين تنهد وندم على انها ما مسك اعصابه :: ما عليه ريم بس انا معصب شوي " تنهد " هدانا بنزل له 
ريما ابتسمت له " هذا معصب شويه وسوى جديه ، يماه منك " 
حسين نزل تحت وهو يحاول يهدي روحه شوي 
لا يهيج في وجه رائد بعد !
امممم 
مر المطبخ 
فتح الثلاجه وشاف عصير ليمون 
ابتسم 
جاي في وقته 
سحب كاس وشربه وصب له 
شربه بسرعه عشان يروح المجلس 
حطت الكاس على الطاولة وطلع بسرعه 
فتح باب المجلس وهو مبتسم
ويحاول ينسى الموضوع 
دخل وبمرح مصطنع 
حسين :: السسسلاام 
رائد وقف له :؛ وعليكم السلام* 
*
مـــــروى* 
*ماسكه اللابتوب وتشاهد 
تبغى تخلص من المسلسل قبل لا يبدوا الجد في المدرسة 
بسس 
مو قادره تكمل الحلقة 
فكرها منشغل ويا إيمان 
هممم 
قامت وسحبت عبايتها 
ولبستها بسرعة ونزلت 
قلبها ناغزها 
مروى :: مامي 
امها :: نعم مروى ويش تبغي ؟؟ 
مروى ابتسمت بهدوء :: بروح بيت عمي لإيمان " وبقلق " قلبي ناغزني على امون " تنهدت " تعرفي مرت عمي الله يهديها ناقلتنها غصب مدرستنا 
امها تنهدت :: الله يهديهم ، روحي بس لا تتأخري 
مروى ابتسمت :: اوكي ، سي يو مام 
وطلعت بسرعه 
طلعت من بوابة بيتهم وراحت جهة فلة عمها 
احسن شي ان ابوها وعمها مسوين ليهم مجمع فلل مشترك خخخ 
دخلت بيت عمها بسرعة 
تبغى تشوف ايمانوه 
ما يندرى ويش مهببه 
يا ربي يصير حدسي غلط 
تذكرت لماصار إلى ألاء الحادث وضغطت على شفايفها بقوة :: مرت عمي وين إيمان 
مرت عمها :: في غرفتها 
مروى ركبت فوق بسرعة وفتحت الباب 
وانصدمت من المنظر وشهقت :: ايمانووووووووه* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ,*

----------


## حلم لطيف

بارت يحتوي على أحداث جديده مشوووقه

بالإنتضار ..

لازلت متابعه

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[..في « سوالفنا ملامح (15) © ..]*
*مـــــروى*
*
دخلت الغرفة وشهقت :: إيمانووووه
إيمان اختلعت وطاح المقص منها وانهارت على الارض وبندفاع :: آهـــــئ لا تسأليني ويش اسوي آهـــــئ خلاص تعبت ابي اموت " شهقت والدموع ماليه وجهها " تعبت تعبت تعبت
مروى تقربت منها بهدوء :: إيمان ارفعي راسش ،رفعت إيمان راسها وطـــــخ ! 
ضربتها مروى كف
مروى بنفعال :: تعبتي تقومي تنتحري ، تخلصي من تعب الدنيا ، وفي الآخره تتندمي لانش بتدخلي النار ، ما تعرفي ان الانتحار حرام ما علموش من قبل " شهقت ودموعها تطيح " كل هذا من ضعف الإيمان عندش " وبستهزاء " مادري لويش اسمش إيمان
إيمان شهقت بألم :: ما فيه شي يستاهل اعيش عشانه " هزت راسها بالنفي " ولا شي ولا شي ولا شي
مروى بألم :: عيشي عشان نفسش ، للآسف طحتي من عيوني إيمان " شهقت " صحيح انش قلتي ليي انش كنتي بتنتحري بس ما توقعت اشوف هذا الشي قدامي " بألم " صدمتيني صدمه قوية !! طحتي من عيوني إيمان =( 
وتوجهت للباب إيمان طالعتها وهي تطلع من الباب وكلام مروى يتردد في بالها : 
طحتي من عيوني إيمان
طحتي من عيوني إيمان
طحتي من عيوني إيمان
وهمست وعيونها مغرقة بالدموع :: حتى انتين بتتخلي عني !؟سكرت مروى الباب وما انتبهت لهمس إيمان تسندت عليه وهي تتنهد وتحمد الله ان مرت عمها في المطبخ عششان لا تحس بالي كانت بتسويه " بنتها "
انتبهت ليها وهي راكبة تدخل المطبخ نزلت تحت وهي تفكروش تسوي ليها ، ويش الحل وياش يا إيمان ؟! 
تنهدت بألم وراحت بيتهم دخلت وتوجهت للدرج جت بتركب بس وقفها صوت ا
مها :: مروى لا تركبي بنتغدى
مروى :: ما ابغى ماليي نفس
امها بحنان :: لويش ؟! 
مروى ابتسمت بألم :: مامي هالشي بيني وبين إيمي
امها هزت راسها :: بتنامي ؟
مروى تنهدت وهي مبتسمة بألم " ايه بهرب للنوم " :: يب , قعديني ثلاث طيب ماي ماذرا
مها ابتسمت :: طيب 
ركبت غرفتها
وحطت راسها تبغى تهرب من واقع بنت عمها* 
*[ .. الساعه ٤ العصر .. ]* 
*ألاءسكرت جوالي الي كنت اتصفح فيه ووقفت بنزل تحت خخخ نفسي في قهوة نزلت الدرج وما حسيت بنفسي إلا في نهايته فتحت عيوني وشفت أيمن قدامي 
أيمن بخوف :: ويش فيش ولاءوه
ألاء وهي تصيح :: إيدي طحت عليها
أيمن وقفها وهو ينادي :: ستي , 
ستي الشغاله :: نئم
أيمن :: جيبي عباية ألاء بسرعة 
ركبت الخدامه فوق بسرعه ونزلت أيمن عطى ألاء العباة ولبستها ومسكها يمشيها*
*الـــمـــســـتـــشـــفـــى* 
*أيـــمـــن* 
*دخلنا انا وألاء على الدكتوره
كانت تقرأ ملف ألاء
فحصتها الدكتوره بهدوءدلكت إيدها
الدكتوره :: ألاء صلي على محمدأ
لاء خافت :: اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الدكتوره ابتسمت :: لا تخافي حبيبتي , ذي عاده ليي اخلي المريض يصلي على النبي قبل اخبره عن مرضه ، ايدش فيها رض خفيف بعطيش مرهم تدلكي ايدش يومياً قبل النوم " تنهدت " وبعد الضربه الي حصلتيها من الحادث الي صار لش من اسبوع تقريباً ممكن تسبب لش دوخه دايمه 
" ابتسمت وبمزح خفيف " خصوصاً انه باين من جسمش طبيعة اكلش القليلة " ضحكت ألاء بخجل " حاولي تاكلي الاشياء المفيده وتبتعدي عن الشبسات والشوكلاته والحلآوة وهالخرابيط " ضحكت " عارفة قتيلكم يالمراهقات هالاكل
ألاء ضحكت :: لا دكتوره مو جديه اكل اشياء مفيده اني , 
الدكتوره ابتسمت :: طيب كثري من هالاشياء المفيده وحاولي تمشي لمدة ساعة يومياً
ألاء هزت راسها وهي تكلم نفسها بصوت مسموع :: يبغى ليي اقول إلى ريمي تمشي ويايي
الدكتوره ابتسمت :: من ريمي ؟؟
ألاء ضحكت بإحراج :: بنت خالتي
الدكتوره وهي تكتب في ملف ألاء :: اهاا , " ابتسمت " تقدري تتفضلي بس لا تنسي الي قلت لش عنه اوكي حبيبتي
ألاء هزت راسها بنصياع ووقفت , وعند الباب :: يلا دكتوره مع السلامه
الدكتوره :: يسلمش ربي
وبس سكرت ألاء الباب ابتسمت عليها*
*ألاء*
*طلعنا من عند الدكتوره وكنا بنروح نصرف الدواء
ألاء وقفت فجأة :: أيمن اني بروح محل وارجع
أيمن عقد حواجبه بستغراب :: وين تروحي ؟؟؟
ألاء بعجله :: يووه أيمن انت رووح اصرف الدواء واذا اني اتأخرت دق عليي
ومشت قبل لا يتكلم زياده حاسه بتوتر من الي بتسويه يا ترى الي بتسويه صح لو غلط هي ماليها دخل فيها اهلها ما سوو الي بتسويه هي يا ربي اتراجع بلعت ريقها بتوتر وخوف 
جت بتوقف وبتتراجع
بس حركت راسها بالنفي لا لا لااني لازم اكمل الي ببديه لاني ما توصلت لحل غيره يساعدنا وقفت عند اللوحة تقرأ تدور ضالتها لما شافته ابتسمت بتوتر وكملت مشيها وهناك 
شافت الممرضة على باب العيادة
ألاء بهدوء :: لو سمحتي الدكتوره عندها احد ؟؟ 
الممرضة :: عندش موعد !؟
ألاء تنهدت :: لا بس بلييييز خليني ادخل لاني محتاجة الدكتوره مرآ
الممرضة هزت راسها بالنفي :: ما اقدر ادخلش
ألاء تحطمت :: الله يخليش طيب اسألي الدكتوره عادي ادخل ليها لو لا والله ما بتأخر
الممرضة تنهدت قامت من مكانها :: بحاول
دخلت الممرضة دقايق بسيطة وطلعتا 
لممرضة تهز راسها بلا :: ما رضيت
ألاء تحطمت وحست روحها بتصيح :: خلاص اوكي 
لفت وهي حاسه بخيبه كبيييرررةة
مشت وهي تحس نفسها غبية من متى يدخلوا بدون موعدآآف منهم لفت وهي تسمع احد يناديها :: لو سحمتي اختي 
شافت ان الممرضة الي تناديها وابتسمت بأمل بسيط :: هلاا
الممرضة تاخذ نفس :: اقتنعت الدكتوره انش تدخلي
ألاء صرخت بخفيف من الحماس :: والله ! 
الممرضة هزت راسها بإييه وهم يتوجهوا للعيادة
وقبل لا تدخل ألاء العياده بلعت ريقها بتوتر وهي تفكر تنسحب بس هزت راسها بلا اني ابغى اساعد انسانة خلني اكمل الي بسويه 
دقت الباب ودخلت بهدوء :: السلام عليكم
الدكتوره :: وعليكم السلام , تفضلي اختي
جت بتتكلم بس رن جوالها وحست بخجل من الدكتوره :: احمم ثواني بس " رفعت الجوال وتكلمت بهمس مسموع " هلا ايمن , انتظر ثواني وجاية , سي يوو
وسكرت وابتسمت للدكتورة بإحراج وتنهدت وهي تبدأ الموضوع :: دكتوره اني جايتش مو عشاني , عشان وحده اعرفها , مو عارفين نتعامل وييها يعني اذا ما عندش مانع اخذ رقمش وتعلميني كيف اتعامل وييها يعني احس وييها حالة نفسية فأبغاش تساعديني اذا ما عندش مانع
الدكتوره بعد بتفكير :: اممم اوكي خذي رقمي وبس تحتاجي دقي
ألاء ابتسمت بفرح وحماس :: مشكوووووورة دكتورة مرآ مشكوووررة
الدكتوره :: العفووو , وسجلي عندش رقمي ٠٥******** 
ألاء وهي ترن على رقم الدكتوره :: وهذا رقمي اني 
الدكتوره ابتسمت :: اسمش وششوو ؟؟
ألاء ابتسمت :: ألاء ألــ ... 
الدكتوره :: زي ما قلت لش بس تحتاجيني دقي
ألاء :: ان شاء الله " وهي متوجهه للباب " يلاا مع السلامه دكتورها
لدكتوره :: الله يسلمش*
*مـــــروى*
*ابتسمت بستهزاء واني اشوف شاشة جوالي تنور بإسم 
•. إيمي .• 
هه لا تحاول ما برد عليها لازم تحس بكبر غلطتها تغبنت وهي تتذكر شكلها مادري ويش الحل وييها تنهدت بألم كله مني لانها مره قالت ليي انها بغت تنتحرالمفروض اقول لامها من اول ما قالتب س هي قالت ليي انها ما بتعيدها ضحكت بستهزاء وسط دموعها واني الغبية صدقت آه بس منها
طالعت في الساعه
شفتها ٧:٣٠
فتحت جوالي واني ادور بين الاسماء عن اسمها ما احد غيرها بيريحني ما احد 
ابتسمت وهي تسمع صوتها :: هلا ميما
مروى بصوت مبحوح من الصياح :: هلا لولي
ألاء اختلعت :: مروى ويش فيش تصيحي
مروى غصب عنها بدت تشاهق ودموعها تجري على خدها :. آهــــئ آهــــئ آهــــئ آهــــئ إيــــمــــآآآآآن
ألاء بخوف :: ويش فيها ؟؟
مروى تشاهق :: آهــــئ تخـ ــيلــ ــي رحــ ــت لــ يــها وشـ ــفــ تــها تــ ــبــ ــغــى تــ ــنــ ــتــ ــحــر 
ألاء شهقت :: حلفي
مروى ما زالت تشاهق :: والــ ــلــ ــه
ألاء اخذت نفس :: ميما حبيبتي هدي , بقولش حاجه سويتها اليوم عشان إيمان
مروى حاولت توقف بس بين اللحظة والثانية تطلع من شهقه غصب عنها :: وشــ ــو ؟؟
ألاء تنهدت :: اخذت رقم دكتوره نفسية عشان اخبرها عن إيمان وشكلي من الليلة بتصل عليها
مروى تنهدت :: اتمنى هالشي ينفع وييها لانها " ردت تصيح "آهــــئ تعبتني حراام عليها آهــــئ آهــــئ
ألاء تنهدت مره ثانية وهي تحاول تهدي فيها* 
*[ .. صباح اليوم الثاني .. ]* 
*
ألاء*
*دخلت المدرسة واني نعسانه يا ربي دايم اوقات الدراسة غلط لو تصير المدرسة عصر احسن شالت العباية من عليها وطلعت مرايه عشان ترتب شعرها انتبهت لزينب صاحبتها داخله 
وبس شافتها بدت تصفر :: اووه اووه الوجه اليوم طالع غير
ألاء دفتها :: يلاا عاد شسمه بس لاني رافعته بتسوو ليي هدره يا الشيون " كانت رافعه شعرها من قدام ومخلية خصل على جنب خفيفةولابسه شباصة بيضاء وحاطه عليها شريطة حمراء ومن قدام رافعة شعرها بشباصة بيضاء وصايرة كيووت " 
زينب ضحكت :: لا طالعه تهبلي جديه 
ألاء ضحكت :: اهبل في جميع حالاتي
زينب كشت عليها :: مالت بس اساساً تفشلي بس كنت اجاملش لانش صاحبتي ض١
ألاء رفعت حاجبها اليمين بتريقة :: والله ؟؟
زينب ضحكت وبستهبال وهي تسوي حركة بإيدها :: يممممه خقيييت
ألاء انحرجت شوي :: يلاا عاد بلا حركات الاستهبال من الصباح
زينب بعناد :: يا لبى الي يستحووا
ألاء ضحكت :: ابشرش ما استحيت احين
زينب ضحكت :: ولا بعد حاطه ليها مناكير
ألاء تتأفف :: لا تذكريني بأخويي الصباح زهقني
زينب تضحك :: تستاهلي خخخ
ألاء كشت عليها وانتبهت لإيمان داخله لوحدها
ووقفت في مكان بروحها ألاء بلعت ريقها " لازم ابدأ اقرب منها من الحين "* 
*/
\
/
\* 
*نتوقف هنا*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[..في « سوالفنا ملامح (16) © ..]*

*
.:: بــــعــــد مــــرور شـــهــــر ونـــص تــــقـــريـــبــــاً ::.* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ.*
*
تثاوبت بنعس شدييييييد 
وهي تطالع الكتاب الي قدامها 
تنهدت بتعب 
هانت 
بقى صفحتين وتخلص الماده
طالعت ساعة غرفتها إلا تشير للساعه ١١:٠٠ 
يا ربي 
اول مره اسهر واواصل كذا 
تعبانة حدي 
جسمي ما احس به من الالم 
ظهري مقسوم نصيين
آه 
جد ثانوي مرحلة مختلفة تماماً عن متوسط 
طالعت في الماده الي قدامها وهي تكششر بضيق 
ماده دسمة كلها حفظ وماليها داعي في الحياة 
يعني وششو يعلمونا في الحاسب 
غبااااااء يعلمونا هالماده 
احنا ويش نبغى بالي داخل الكمبيوتر ااااف 
هزت راسها وهي تحاول تصفي افكارها 
وترجع لكتابها 
بس ما تحملت 
ربع ساعه وسكرت الكتاب 
بتذاكر الصباح 
عند قعدتها للصلاة 
بدل ما تنام شوية 
بتستغلها في مذاكرة الصفحتين
سكرت الكتاب وخلته مرمي على مكتبها 
اخذت جوالها ووقفت متجهه لسريرها 
تمددت عليه 
وفتحت جوالها 
ضبطت المنبه حقها 
وفتحت برنامج القرآن 
قرأت اخر ايتين من سورة الكهف " الي يبغى يقعد إلى صلاة الفجر يجرب يقراها 
وسبحان الله تقعدي وانتين تسمعي صوت المؤذن ^^ "
وحطت راسها على المخدده 
وبدون ما تحس 
غرقت في النوم*
*. . . .* 
*إيـــــــمــــــان*
*ღ.
ღ.*
*
دخلت عليها امها غرفتها 
شافتها قاعده على اللابتوب حقها 
وكتاب الحاسب مرمي جنبها 
امها رفعت حاجبها :: لويش ما نمتي ؟. 
إيمان بدون اهتمام :: ما خلصت مذاكره 
امها عصبت :: ما شاء الله ما خلصتي والقاعده على خرابيطش 
إيمان تجمعت الدموع وكانت على وشك النزول بس حبستها وببرود ظاهري :: إيه عادي 
امها بعصبيه وهي تتقدم منها :: اششوف ويشش تهببي في النت ؟ 
إيمان سكرت الصفحات بقهر :: ما فيه , 
امها طالعت فيها وهي محموقة :: لو كنتي واثقة من نفسش انش ما تسوي خطأ خليتيني اشوف 
إيمان انهارت وبصراخ :: تراش تشككي بتربيتش , " شهقت بقوة " لكن ربي بيحاسبش على كل ظن سوء تظنيه فيني 
امها طالعتها بنظرة معصبة :: افتحي الكتاب وذاكري " وبتهديد " نص ساعه وبرجع ان شفتش قاعده على هذا الخراب باشيله ولا عاد بتشوفيه
إيمان انتظرت امها تطلع وبعدها دفنت وجهها في مخدتها وهي تصييح 
بس بصوت خفيف 
تحاول تكتم شهاقتها المقهوره وهي تردد :: لويش ماني زي مروى آهــــئ لويش امي مو زي امها آهــــئ اكرهها اكرهها لويش ما تحس فيني آهــــئ يعني تفكرني كبرت وما عدت محتاجه حنان آهــــئ ما تدري اني احبن محتاجتها اكثر آهــــئ ما تدري !*
*. . . .* 
*مــــــروى* 
*ღ.
ღ.*
*كانت تتحرك حركات عبيطة 
تتنقز وتحرك إيدها قدامها وحاطه السماعات في اذونها وهي تردد :: لاابد من ريح تدد الغيوم والشمس في اشراقها ستغسل الهموم لا عليك هاتي يديك ف الصبح قد عادوا إليييييييييك 
مرت عليها اختها وضحكت عليها وهي تهز راسها :: مادري متى بتعقلي رحتي اول ثانوي وبعدش جاهله 
مروى مدت لسانها :: مالش شغغغغل  " سكتت في تفكر شوي " كاديوه تتوقعي إيمي قاعده هسه 
كادي ابتسمت :: لا حوول غصب بتزعجي البنية , وبعدين ويش قارية قاعده تتكلمي عراقي ؟ 
مروى ضحكت بسخرية على " بتزعجي البنية " ما دريتي يا اختي انها ما تنام كل يوم الا ساعه ولا ساعتين , معذبة روحها ومعذبتني وييها آه بس منها :: سلامتش بس قريت رواية في بطلة عراقية تعرفي لازم نتأثر خ خ خ خ خ خ
كادي ابتسمت :: اقول تقلعي وروحي نامي
مديت لساني وقلت وأني متوجهه للغرفه :: أصلاً بروح قبل لا تقولي ليي لأني نعسانه حدي
كادي ابتسمت عليها
دخلت مروى الغرفة وتنهدت
سحبت جوالها من مخباها ودقت على إيمان
توها ردت تكلمها من أسبوعين
عشان لا تعيد حركاتها و ..
وصلني صوت إيمان الي يشاهق
إيمان بصوت مبحوح ويشاهق :: مروى آهـــــــــــئ أمي آهــــــــــــئ تشك فيني ، آهـــــــــــــئ حراااام عليها ما تحس فيني حرام
الصدمة ألجمتني !
مرت عمي تشك فيها
لا يكون عرفت عنه !!
مروى بخوف :: جيه عرفت عنه ؟*
*. . . .*
*إيــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ان*
*ღ.
ღ.*
*شهقت بقوووة وأني أقول :: يا ليت يا مروى والله يا ليت دريت عنه آهـــــــئ
هي قاعده تشك فيني عشاني آهــــــــــــــــــئ عشاني سكرت صفحة النت آهـــــــــــــئ قبل لا تشوفها آهــــــــــــئ
مروى تنهدت ، :: زين لويه ما خليتيها تشوف ويشت تصفحي دامش واثقة
إيمان بعصبية :: لا والله لويش أني ماليي خصوصية يعني ، لازم تشوف ويش أسوي والله تفكرني اسوي شي غلط
مروى :: زين هدي وصلي على النبي وروحي نامي ، شوفي الساعه جت كم ، ريحي لش شوي عشان تعرفي تحلي في اختبار بكره
إيمان ببرود :: جيه أني ذاكرت عشان أعرف أحل
مروى فتحت عيونها بقوة :: نعععععم ! ما ذاكرتي ولا شي
إيمان بطفش وبرود :: يعني يمكن نصه بس
مروى بعصبية :: إيماانوووه إن ما رحتي وفتحتي الكتاب هسه بتشوفي شغلش
إيمان بتريقة :: أقول بدل لا تتكلمي عراقي نامي وما عليش مني ، سي يـ ـ ـ . . .
مروى قاطعتها بعصبية :: والله يا إيمان إن جيتي بكره وأنتين مو مذاكرة ما أكلمش بدل الشهر شهرين وشفتيني هالشهر سويتها
إيمان بقهر منها :: غفيييييفه
وسكرت في وجهها
ما تحس مروه
يعني يا تذاكري يا ما أكلمش
تعرف أني تعذبت هالشهر بدونها
رغم أني ما أقول ليها كل شي
بس وجودها جنبي يكفيني
أستوعبت على حالها
أحين أني قلت ليها عن أمي
إيييييه لويش قلت ليها
لويش أخليها تحسني ناقصة
ما يكفي اني في نظرها هه مو بس هي في نظرهم كلهم مريضة نفسية
أقوم أزيد الطين بله وأخبرها عن أمي
هففف هي لويه داقه هالوقت
تجمعت الدموع في عيونها وهي تتذكر ويش سوت أمها
حاولت تمسكهم
بس خانتها دمعه
نزلت على خدها الايمن
مسحتها بسسسرعه وهي تفتح الحاسب
تسويها المجنونة مروى وما تكلمها شهرين*
*. . . .*
*مــــــــــــريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*
*ღ.
ღ.*
*عيونها مركزة في الكتاب 
بس تفكيرها في مكان ثاااني 
لا مو معقول 
يعني أني شفت أسم مريم عليها آهــــــــئ لا لا
أكييييد عقلت 
أحين هي في ثاني 
المفروض تفكيرها كله يكون في الدراسة 
لا لا مو معقول أبداً 
مستحيل أكيد يتهيء ليي أنها لابسه سلسال عليه مريم 
الله يلـــ ـ ـ .. 
أستغفر الله 
يا ربي الله يهديها 
وما تجنني يا رب يا رب يا رب 
أكيد أني يتهيء ليي 
لا ما بسوء الظن بها " ضحكت بسخرية على تفكيرها " 
الظاهر أن أني بريييئئئه وااااجد 
بالنسبة لخباثة باقي الناس 
بسس ما أبغى أفكر ما أبغى 
خليني مركزه على أختباري أحسسن
خلني أخلص مراجعة هالدرس وأنام 
غمضت عيونها وأخذت نفس 
فتحتها وهي تطالع الكتاب 
بس قطع عليها جوالها يرن 
أستغربت وبقووووة من ألي يدق هالحزه عليها 
الوقت متأخر 
صديقاتها ما يدقوا أبداً في هذا الوقت 
حتى ألاء قليييييييل مره تدق هالوقت 
هممم يمكن ألاء 
قامت له تشوفه ، 
شافته غريييب 
لااا ما راح ترد 
أحين يطلع وااحد يعاكس ويطفر روحها 
سوته صامت وتوجهت إلى كتبها وهو بعده في إيدها 
تثاوبت بنعس 
يااه ويش هالماده الكريه 
خلصتها بس أبغى أراجعها 
وهداني في الدرس الأخير 
بس شكلي بطنـــ ـــ ــــ . . . 
طالعت جوالها الي رد دق 
وشافته نفس الرقم 
أستغربت من أصراره وردت 
مريم بصوت كسسول :: ألووو 
. . . :: السلام عليكم 
مريم فتحت عيونها بصدمة ، لااا شخلاها تدق عليها ألحين 
مو هي هونت طوال هالعطلة
هففف يعني رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة 
مريم بدون نفس وعصبية :: وعليكم السلام والرحمة " أخذت نفس وبصوت معصب " ما أشوفش داقة عليي مره ثانية فهمتي ! 
وسكرت
جد ناس ما عندها ذوق 
كان بودها تسكر في وجهها من أول ما سمعت صوتها 
بس عشانها سلمت 
ورد السلام وااجب ! 
سكرت الكتاب الي قدامها بدون نفس 
سدت نفسي هالمنى الله يسد نفسها 
ههههففففف 
ورمت حالها على سريرها* 
*فـــــــــــــــي الجــــــــــــــــــانــــــــــــــب الآخــــــــــــــــــر* 
*منى أنقهر :: بتشوفي مني الوييل يا مريم " ضربت الطاولة بإيدها " سكت عنش واااجد 
" ضحكت بخبث " هههه جاينش الخييير !* 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
. . . . 
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ.*
*شهقققت وقامت من نومها وهي ترتجف 
كان جبينها في قطرات عرق 
من الحلم الي شافته 
آهـــــــــئ 
من زمان ما شفته 
وأحين أحلم بيه كذا 
لااا أسم الله عليه 
مسحت وجهها وهي تسمي 
ياربي أبد الحلم مو في وقته 
قامت الحمام عشان تغسل وجهها 
غسلته وطلعت
توجهت للمكتب وناظرت الساعه
شافتها 02:00
تنهدت يلا خلني أكمل مذاكرة دامني قعدت 
فتحت الكتاب وتذكرت الحلم ورجفت 
عمره طويل إن شاء الله 
هزت راسها بإصرار 
لاازم بكره أو الي بعده أروح أشوفه 
حطت إيدها على قلبها الي يدق بعنف 
من ذكراه 
ومن الحلم الي شافته 
هزت راسها بسرعه 
مو وقت أفكاري ذي 
خلني أذاكر أحسن لي 
تنهدت بحزن 
ما أحد بينفعني غير دراستي* 
*. . . .* 
*[ . . . صــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــــاح يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم جـــــــــــــديـــــــــــــــــــــد . . . ]* 
*.:: الساعه 06:30 ::.* 
*مـــــــــــــــــــروى
ღ.
ღ.*
*سكرت الكتاب بطفش 
مو عارفه أراجع 
أبغى أعرف ويش سوت إيمانوووه 
هففففففف 
قامت ورمت روحها على السرير 
غمضت عيونها 
إيمان لويش تعذبيني وياش كذا ؟
حسيت دموعي بتعاندني وتطيح 
ضغطت على عيوني أكثثثر 
ما أبيها تطيييح 
إن شاء الله إيمان تتحسن حالتتها 
الدكتوره تقول حالتها صعبه 
ولأنها ما تفضفض فصعب أنه نغيرها 
والأفضل نوديها العياده 
بس إيماااان مستحيل ترضى 
تنهدت 
مادري لويش الناس بنظرهم المريض النفسي مجنون 
ما يعرفوا أنه مرض حاله حال باقي الامرض 
ربنا المعييين 
فتحت عيوني وقمت من سريري 
وأني أسمع كادي أختي تناديني
وهي تطل براسها من باب غرفتنا 
مروى بكسل :: هااا ويش تبغي كدكد 
كادي ضحكت بخفة :: سلامتش غناتي مرمر بس أبويي يقول لش أنزلي
مروى طالعتها بنص عيين :: يعني عارفه أني ما أحب مرمر لويش تسميني به 
كادي تقلدها :: يعني يعني عارفه أني ما أحب كدكد لويش تسميني به 
مروى ضحكت وهي تسحب شنطتها وعبايتها وتوجهت لكادي وحضنتها بخفة :: باي أختي الجميلة
كادري ضحكت عليها :: بايات أختي الانيقة 
. . . .* 
*إيـــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
ღ.
ღ.*
*سحبت عباتي وشنطتي ونزلت وأني أحاول أحفظ آخر ورقة بقت ليي في الحاسب 
هففف يعني مجبورة أحفظها قبل لا أوصل المدرسة عشان الغبية مروه 
نزلت تحت في صالتنا 
ورميت أغراضي على الأرض 
بعدها رميت نفسي على الكنبة 
حطيت الكتاب على حضني وأني أعرك عيوني بنعس 
مواصلة عشان أخلص هالماده لثلاث 
وبعدين نمت لأربع ونص 
وقعدت أصلي وأحين قاعده أكمل مذاكرة آف 
يعني مو نايمه إلا ساعه ونص 
يعني بالعاده أنام 4 ساعات 
ضحكت بسخريه 
يلا أحسن عشان أرجع من المدرسة اليوم وأنام 
ماليي خلق أمي 
طالعت في جوالي الي يدق 
وفتحت عيوني بخوف وصدمة 
لااااااااااااااااااا
مو وقتك 
خصوصاً وأن أخويي موجود 
عطيته مشغول وأني أدعي ما يرد يدق 
رغم إني عارفه أنه شي مستحيل 
وجد رد دق 
وأني توترت وأني أسمع ياسر أخوي يسأل :: لويش ما تردي ؟
إيمان غلفت ردها ببرود :: صاحبتي ومتشابقة وييها ما أبي أرد 
ياسر رفع حاجبه بسخرية :: حركات يهال متى بتكبري
طنشته وهي ترفع الكتاب عشان تكمل حفظ 
. . . .* 
*مـــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم* 
*ღ.
ღ.*
*نفسيتها ميييييح مره 
قاعده من النوم وأخلاقها في خشمها 
تمشي وتشابق في أخوانها 
طلعت لما دقت عليها ألاء 
دخلت السيارة 
مريم بصوت هامس ومتعب :: السلام عليكم 
ألاء تنهدت بملل :: وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
مريم أخذت راحتها بالكلام لأن الي يوصلهم سواق بيت خالتها 
وبسخرية :: ويش فيش أنتين بعد 
ألاء رفعت كتوفها بطفش :: ولا شي بس جديه قافله فيني الدنيا " طالعت مريم بتركيز " وأنتين فيش شي ، غردي 
مريم ضحكت بدون نفس :: منوه دقت عليي البارحه 
ألاء فتحت عيونها بصدمه :: ويش سويتي 
مريم رفعت كتوفها بعدم أهتمام :: ولا شي سكرت في وجهها 
ألاء عضت شفايفها بخوف :: ريموه أخاف تسوي لش شي ينخاف منهم هذولا 
مريم بسخرية وعدم أهتمام :: تنقلع ويشب تسوي 
ألاء ضحكت بخفة :: ساعات أتمنى أصير زيش باردة في ذي المواقف " تنهدت " وساعات العكس 
مريم ابتسمت بخفة :: لا أنتين بدت تنتقل لش العدوه شويه ترى " ضحكت " أحين أنتين من متى ما فكرتي في موضوع فراس 
ألاء ضحكت وسوت روحها تكح :: كح كح ويش هالغبار " وبصدق " من زماااان ما فكرت أجلت الموضوع لوقته " وضحكت " أو بالاصح لبعد تخرجي من المدرسة 
مريم ابتسمت ، وبخبث :: وحسييييين ؟؟؟
ألاء ابتسمت بحزن :: حسين قاعده أحاول أني ما افكر فيه " ضحكت بمرارة " بس مو راضي يروح من بالي ، حتى أمس حلمت فيه 
مريم فلصتها بخفة :: وششو حلمتي ؟ 
ألاء تنهدت :: حلمة كديشه 
مريم فتحت فمها بملل :: لويشش ؟ 
ألاء بشرود :: حلمت أنه ميت 
مريم أنصدمت وشهقت :: بسم الله على الصبي
ألاء بشرود :: من زماااان ما شفته تصدقي 
مريم مسكت إيدها :: أحسن عشان تحاولي تبعدي عنه وتنسيه شوي 
ألاء رفعت كتفها بستسلام :: ما أتوقع " تنهدت وهي تفتح الباب " أنزلي بس وسكري الموضوع 
مريم تنهدت بيأس منها ونزلت 
. . . .
إيــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــان* 
*ღ.
ღ.*
*دخلت المدرسة بملل وشفت في وجهي الإدارية الكريهة 
أوووووف أحين بتسوي ليي سالفه لأني الأمس متأخره 
الإدارية رافعة حاجبها :: أمس تقولي ليي أن أول مره تتأخري واليوم أشوفش متأخره !!
إيمان ببرود وسخرية :: لو كنت أني الي أسوق صدقيني بتشوفيني أول وحده في المدرسة 
الأدارية طلعت عيونها من ردها وسكتت عنها 
مشت لوحده ثانية من البنات 
إيمان همست بسخرية :: فضاوة 
ودخلت المدرسة بملل 
ركبت فوق وقبل لا تدخل الفصل طالعت في ساعتها 
شافتها 07:15
آآآف لو أحين أختبار الحاسب 
الله يعينها على هدرة المعلمة القررف 
دقت الباب وفتحته 
ووقفت حتى تقول ليها المعلمة أدخلي :: السلام 
المعلمة :: وعليكم السلام " وبسخرية " تفضلي تفضلي لا يروح عليش الاختبار بس 
إيمان توجهت لمكانها وقعدت 
طلعت من شنطتها القلم 
وهي تنتظر الورقة توصلها 
وبس وصلتها بدت تحل بملل*
*
/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ,*

----------


## حلم لطيف

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه ..
يعطيش العافيه

----------


## حلم لطيف

وينش إختفيتي ..,,
متى التكمله خيه ..

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (17) © ..]*
*
:*
*:*
*•.• الــــــفـــــــســـــحـــــــه •.•*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*
قاعده وعيونها مركزتها على الدفتر الي قدامها 
بس عقلها في مكاان ثااني 
تحرك القلم يمين ويسار بخرابيش ماليها معنى 
رجعت للواقع على صراخ البنات في الفصل 
وابتسمت بستهزاء وهي تشوف الخرابيش الي قدامها 
اي احد يشوفها يقول انها ما لها معنى 
بس هي تحس انها تعبر عن الشتات الي داخلها 
رفعت يدها جهة قلبها وضغطت عليه بقووووة 
خلاااص كااافي تنبض له وهوو مو حااااس
حراااام عليييك انت تعذبني 
ليشش تنبض لشي مو لك ليشش 
نزلت ايدها بهدوء ظاهري 
عكس الشتات الي داخلها 
عقلها مشغوول فيه مرره 
خصوصاً احين في الفسحه 
فاااضيه ومااتقدر تشغل مخها بالتفكير بشي غيييره
رفعت راسها لمروى الي تكلمها 
مروى بمزح خفيف :: انت هي وينشش ! وين مخش طااير ويحلق ! من متى اكلمش 
ألاء هزت راسها بضيق :: مو عند احد , بس تعبانة من السهر البارحة على الحاسب 
مروى ابتسمت بهدوء :: آهممم , إيمان , 
ألاء رفعت راسها بسرعه :: ويش فيـــ ـــ ـــ " صرخت بألم " آي 
مروى اختلعت :: ويشش فيشش ؟ 
ألاء بصوت خافت وهي منكسه راسها وتدلك عليه بخفه :: سلامتش بس تشنجت في رقبتي " تنهدت وهي تتذكر حسين ولما صار ليها في المستشفى نفس هالشي , هزت راسها وهي تبغى تطلعه من مخها , يككفي , خلااااااااص " ويش فيها ايمان ؟
مروى تنهدت بهدووء وهي تلمح مريم تمشي وهي ساحبه وراها ايمان :: بقوول لش كل شي بعديين لان ايمان جاايه 
ألاء هزت راسها بالموافقه
وابتسمت وهي توقف وتروح جهة إيمان 
وبلطف :: هلووو إيمي شسويتي في الاختبار اليوم " وبمزح " تعرفي من كثر ما المعلمات يتأخروا عن حصصهم يمدينا نقول حتى ويش سويينا في اليوم الي قبل 
إيمان ابتسمت ابتسامة خفييفة :: الحمد لله ان شاء الله اجيب كامل 
مروى الي جنبها فلصتها بقهر منها 
ولا كأنها مسوية ليها شي البارحة 
وبكل براءة ان شاء الله تجييب كاامل 
اففف منشش يا إيماان بسس*
*:*
*:*
*حـــــــــســـــــيــــــــــن*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*
ابتسسم وهو فاتح الوتس آب 
ويشوف كلامها البارحه ويا خواته في مجموعتهم 
تشتكي من الحاسب و
تسألهم عن مسلسلات كورية عشان بتشاهد في الاجازه
غبييية 
من متى ما شفتها !! 
والله وحشتنيي واااجد 
اهمم
رفعت راسي وانا اسمع اصحابي ينادوني 
ويسحب واحد منهم الجوال يشوف ويش اسوي 
ههه لقافه 
حسين بملل :: اقووول انت ووجهك جيب الجوال 
صاحبه ابتسم بعبط :: اول تقول ويش تششوف 
حسين بطفش :: انت تشوفني فاتح الوتس آب يعني بالله ويش اسوي 
صاحبه بضحكة :: بس الي اشوفه محادثة بنات انت ويش دخلك فيهم ؟ 
حسين ابتسم على جنب :: يا غبي هذي المحادثة من البارحة لخواتي وبنت عمي في مجموعتنا 
صاحبه ضحك وهو يرجع الجوال :: زييين بس لا تسهي مره ثانيه في مادري ويشش 
حسين اخذ الجوال ودخله في جيبه
و تنهد بطفش ومشى عنه 
رد طلع جواله لما دق 
شاف المتصل أحمد 
حسين بترحييب :: هلا والله بالغبي الي ما ينشاف " كمل في داخله : هو واخته خخ " 
أحمد ضحك بخفة :: هلا فييك , اخباارك ؟؟ 
حسين تنهد :: بخييير ، وانت ؟ 
أحمد : تماام ، اقول ابو علي تعال اليوم بنتجمع في بيتنا على غداء 
حسين خفق قلبه " بششوفها " :: طيييب على خيير ان شاء الله 
أحمد ابتسم وهو يسمع الجرس :: يلاا بس روح فصلك لا تتأخر 
حسين ضحك :: اوكيي ، مع السلامة
احمد ابتسم :: الله يسلمك*
*:*
*:*
*فـــــراس* 
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*
قاعد على مكتبه ويلف بالكرسسي بطفش 
ومو حاس بالي قاعدين وياه 
ما عاد يقدر يتحمل 
تنهد 
لاازم يعرف ردها 
ويحط النقاط على الحرووف 
لااازم 
رن الجهاز الي في ايده 
معلن عن وصول حال جديدة في المستشفى 
وقاام بملل يشوف الي صاير*
*:*
*:*
*إيـــــــمـــــــان*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*
دخلت الفصل واني اشوف معلمة الفيزياء جاية 
المعلمة :: بناات على غرفة المصادر " الي مثلي ما لحق على هالاشياء غرفة المصادر هي غرفة يدرسوا فيها البنات المناهج المطورة 
اذا ما كان عندهم بروجكتر في الفصل ^_^ " 
شلت اغراضي بملل 
اوووف اكره حاجه في الحياه الفيزياء> عن جدد ! 
دخلت الغرفة وقعدت في مجموعتنا "النظام المطور الدراسة فيه بمجموعات " 
ليين اكتمل الفصل 
المعلمة تمسح السبورة 
تكلمت ألاء :: معلمة نبغى درجاتنا 
المعلمة بعد ما خلصت مسح السبورة
وبسخرية :: زفتتته الدرجات مره 
فتحت الدفتر حقها 
وبدت تقول الدرجات :: 
ألاء الــ . . . 
ألاء رفعت ايدها :: ايوووه
المعلمة :: ثمانية وثلاثة ارباع 
ألاء شهقت :: اني !!! 
المعلمة :: ايه انتين , صراحة درجتش صدمتني مره 
ألاء نزلت راسها بصدمه 
واني ابتسمت بسخرية 
اذا ألاء كذا 
اني كم درجتي ؟؟؟؟؟
المعلمة :: إيمان الــ . . . 
إيمان رفعت ايدها وبهمس ساخر :: اني 
المعلمة :: سبعة 
ابتسمت بسخرية ولفيت وجهي لمروى 
وشفتها تطالعني بنظرات محموقة 
هه شتبي بعد 
الله يعيني عليها !*
*:*
*:*
*[ . . . نــــهــــايـــــة الــــدوام . . . ]* 
*:*
*:*
*مــــــريـــــم* 
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*
ضربت ألاء بملل منها
مريم بطفش :: ألااءووه خليييناا نمشي وقسسسم ملاااانه
ألاء برفض :: ماااني شنطتي ثقيلة بتحمليها عني
مريم كشرت :: شنطتي نفس شنطتش لكن ما أقول إلا مااالت علييشش من بنت خالة " وبستسلام" قومي يا غبية بحملها بس أهم شي نطلع
ألاء مدت لسانها بنتصار ، وقامت
فتحت عباتها وصرخت
ألاء :: لااا نسيت اللفة فوووق من بيجيبها ليي ؟
مريم طالعتها بتهديد
وألاء ضحكت بشر :: نيهاهاهاهاهاهاها روحي جيبيها لا ما نروح مشي
مريم رمت عليها عباتها :: ترااش ذليتينا أنتين ووجهش أنقلعي أحسسن بروح لحالي
ألاء ضحكت وهي تحضن مريم :: خلاص عمرري ما أبغااش تجيبيها أني بيجيبها وبروح وياش
مريم بزعل بعدتها :: أنقلعي ما أبغاش تروحي وياي
ألاء :: يوووه يا الدبة خلااص أرضي ، حتى شنطتي ما أبغاش تحمليها
" وبهباله " ما اقدر على زعلش يا بعد طوايف هلي 
مريم دزتها بضحكة :: زيييين انقلعي جيبيها خلينا نرووح
ألاء ضحكت بمرح وركبت فووق تجيب لفتها* 
*عقدت حواجبها بستغراب وهي تشوف منى طالعه من فصلهم
ويش تبغى بعد ذي ؟
منى ابتعدت وما انتبهت إلى ألاء
دخلت وشافت الفصل فاضي
زااد أستغرابها
راحت مكانها الي يصير جنب مكان مريم
وشافت ورقة
سحبتها وشهقت لما شافت الكلام المكتوب
سحبت لفتها من الدرج وركضت بسرعة لمريم
ألاء وهي تتنفس بسرعة :: شوفي ريمووه
مريم شهقققت بقووة بعد ما قرت الكلام :: وييين شفتيها ألاءووه ذي
ألاء مسكت إيد مريم عشان لا تنفعل :: أحمم على درجش
مريم فتحت عيونها بقووة :: ومن الي ماتبها
ألاء غمضت عيونها وهي خايفة من ردة فععل مريم ، وببطئ :: مـــــنــــــى
مريم شهقت وهي تفتح عيونها :: إيييييييش !!
وجت بتمشي تدور منى
سحبتها ألاء من إيدها بعصبية :: يا حمااارة ويين رايحة ما تشوفيها تهدد وتتوعد وبتروحي تزيدي الطين بلة
وقسسسم أنتين غبييييية
مريم بعصبية وهي تتخصر :: لا والله أشوفها قاعده تهدد فيني وأسكت
ألاء فتحت عيونها :: بيا مجنونة هالناس ينخاف منهم
مريم حقرتها وهي معصبة وتضرب على الأرض برجلها
ألاء بهدوء :: رييم خليش عاقلة وبعدي عن المشاكل وكأن ما شفتي الورقة يمكن هي بس تبغى تخوف بيها ،
مريم تنهدت :: زيين أنتين ويش عرفش أن منى هي الي حطت ليي الورقة ؟
ألاء بمرح :: ما شاء الله كنت بتودي البنية في خبر كان وأنتين مو متأكدة أنها هي الي حطت الورقة
مريم ضحكت :: لاا أني واثقة في الأخبار الي تجيبيها ليي
ألاء ضحكت شوي وبعدين تنهدت :: شفتها وهي طالعه من الفصل
مريم بخوف :: لا تقولي شافتش
ألاء بنفي :: لاا الحمد لله ما شافتني
مريم :: أهممم ، أقول خلنا من هالغبية وخلينا نروح بيت جدي " وبمرح " أني جوعانه ونعسانه وكل علل الدنيا فيني أبغى أروح أنام قبل الغدى خخخ وقبل كل شي نمر البقالة نشتري شي ناكله
ألاء ضحكت :: زييين شوي شوي عليي
مريم ضحكت وهي تلبس العباية
ألاء كشرت فجأة وبزعل :: ريمووه ماني شفتي درجتي الفيزياء كيفا زفته !!
مريم كشرت :: عداال من عدالة درجتي
ألاء تضرب برجلها الارض وبقهر :: أني ثمانية وثلاثة أرباع بس أنتين تسعة أشوى
مريم بتريقة :: حلفيي كلها ربع الي بيني بينش ترى
ألاء تأفف :: يعني أحييين كيييف ؟؟ جايبة في كل المواد كامل إلا هوو ، مررة كريهة هالماده
مريم ضحكت :: حدها كريهة ، الله يعينا عليها بس
ألاء غمضت عيونها بتعب :: يا رب*
*:*
*:*
*حـــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــيـــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*دخلنا بيت عمي انا وعلي أخويي
توجهنا للمجلس وأنا أفكر
كيييف بشوفها ؟
اهمم لازم أشوفها
بس كييييييييييييف !!!!!!!!!
دخلنا وقعدنا
شفنا مصطفى
ابتسمت له :: هلا صافيوو
مصطفى :: أقول أبو علي شكلك بتصير زي بت عمك
ابتسمت على طاريها
ومصطفى فلصني وهو يهمس :: لا تروح عالم ثاني بس
كشرت في وجهه وأنا رايح أقعد على الكننبة
قعدت بشكل مريييح ،
دخل علينا أحمد :: يالله أنك تحييهم
علي بهبال :: الله يحيك ويبقيك يبه
أحمد بمزح :: يبه في عيينك
ضحكنا عليهم
مصطفى :: أقووول أحمدووه وين فراس ؟ لا تقول ما عزمته
أحمد بستنكار :: ما عزمته وجهك " وبسخرية " صهري مستقبلاً ما أعزمه
حسين فتح عيونه بصدمه ، أول مره يجيبوا طاري الموضوع وهم متجمعين
بس لويشش أحين
عشانه مشتاق يشوفها
لااازم يذكروه بالواقع !!
لييييشش ؟
مصطفي وهو يطالع حسين ، وبتريقة :: صار صهرك مره وحده ، خلي أختك تقول موافقتها أول
أحمد ابتسم بخفة وبمزح :: طلعت مني كذا خخخخ
مصطفى ضحك :: طيب لويش ما جاء الدب ؟
أحمد ابتسم :: دوامه هالاسبوع الصباح ، ما راح يجي أحين ، يقول إذا رجع وكان مو تعبان و ما طلعتوا بيمر
مصطفى ابتسم :: أهاا
وطالع في حسين الي وجهه ما يتفسر
حسين غمض عيونه واخذ له نفس ، وتمدد على الكنبة
أحمد بمززح :: بل بل كل هذا من ثاني
حسين ضحك بدون نفس ، وهي قول في داخله " لاا من أختك "
علي فتح عيونه بتمثيل :: ويش قلت من ثاني ، هذا ما يفتح الكتاب أصلاً
حسين :: اقوول بلا خرااط 
علي سوى روحه خايف :: لا لا اصلاً حسين شاطر ودافور حتى لو ما ذاكر يجيب العلامه الكامله " وبسخرية " ولا آينيشتان 
أحمد بجدية :: اقوول حسينوووه ذاكر زي الناس ترى هالنسبة تفييد في الجامعه , 
حسين طالع علي بحققد
انه فتح له موال ما يحبه :: ان شاء الله عمي , 
مصطفى قال فجأة :: وييين ألاء ؟ 
أحمد بمزح :: هي انت ويش تبغى باختي ؟ 
مصطفى ابتسم :: ولا شي بس ما تنشاف ابداً حتى في الفيس
أحمد ابتسم :: في بيت جدي هي اساساً ،
تصدق صايره دافوره وطول يومها ماسكه الكتاب تقول " ابغى اجيب نسبة عدلة السنة 
مصطفى بسخرية :: لا اله الا الله صايره اختك دافورة بزيادة ، الله يرحم ايام متوسط 
ضحك الكل علييييه !
تنهد هو فداخله :: آه اساساً هي مو هنا يعني ما بشوفها* 
*:*
*:*
*[ . . . لـــــــــــــــيـــــــــــلاً . . . ]* 
*:*
*:*
*إيــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــان* 
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*تأففت بملل من ألاء الي قاعده تزن عليها :: ألااااااء خلااااااااااص آوووووف 
ألاء بزعل :: اوكي خلاااص لا تجي ويانا ، بااي 
وسكررت 
تنهدت ، لااا 
ما ابغاها تزعل بعد ما تعودت عليها وعلى اهتمامها 
اني حبييت هالشله 
حبيت اهتمامها فيني 
حسسوني انسانة مهمة
رفعت الجوال عشان ادق عليها 
ابتسمت واني اسمع ردها بزعل
ألاء بزعل :: خييير !! 
إيمان بروقان اول مره تكلم ألاء فيه :: الخير بوجهش ، بس بروووح وياكم
ألاء صرخت بفرح :: والله !! 
إيمان بهدوء :: إييه
ألاء بحماس :: خلاص اجهزي شويات بس وبنمر عليش اوكي دب دب 
إيمان :: اوووكي 
ألاء ببتسامة :: سي يووو 
إيمان :: سي يوو تووو* 
*:*
*:*
*ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*صرخت بفرررح :: هيي حماااااس 
مريم :: وافقت ئه ؟ 
ألاء وهي تحضن الجوال :: يس يس ، ولا تكلمني برواقان اول مره اسمعه 
" صرخت " يا سلاااااام فيه تحسن بحالتها 
مريم ضربتها على جنب :: بسس فضحتينا 
ألاء ضحكت بفرح 
ومريم ابتسمت وهي تطالعها :: ألاء مرتاحه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: من اي ناحية ؟ 
مريم :: من كل النواحي
ألاء بتفكيير :: اهمم تقريباً
مريم :: كيييف ؟ 
ألاء تنهدت :: من الناحية العاطفية لا , مشاعري تجاه حسين ماليها داعي , لازم انهيها , هو مو حاس فيني , 
مريم :: اهمم وفراس ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: موضوعه مؤجل 
يعني ما افكر فيه ، الوقت الي بيصير فيه الموضوع يصير خييير 
خلني مركزة في دراستي احسسن 
مريم ابتسمت :: برافووو علييش 
ألاء ابتسمت ليها :: قوومي بس خليينا نروووح لإيمان وبعدها نروح بيت جنان*
*:*
*:*
*[ . . . بــــــــعــــــــد نــــــصــــــف ســــــــاعـــــــــه . . . ]* 
*:*
*:*
*مــــــــريـــــــــم*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*طالعت البنات بضحكة :: بلا هباله انتين وييها 
واسمعوا اذا طلعت لقطة مني مناااك في الفيلم غمضوا مو تبققوا 
عوااااينكم 
البنات ضحكوا 
جنان بستهبال :: لااااا اني ما بغمض براقبكم لا تنحرفوا 
ألاء طالعتها بطرف عيونها :: حلفي 
جنان ترمش ببراءة :: والله 
ألاء ضحكت :: طييييري 
مريم دفتهم :: اقوول هبلاتي من صاحبة الفكرة الخورافية ؟ 
جنان تأشر على زهراء الي رفعت إيدها بهاله وهي تقول :: يس تيشر 
مريم ضحكت وهي تطالع ساعتها :: وييين مروه كأنها تأخرت 
ورن الجرس 
مريم تتأفف بهباله :: اووف لو اني طاريه مليوون احسن ليي من ذي
دخلت مروى ويا جنان الي قامت تفتح الباب ليها
مروى وهي تتخصر :: سمعتششش 
مريم طالعتها بطرف عيونها :: وخيييير يعني مفكرره بسحب كلمتي مثلاً 
ألاء بملل :: بسس انتي وهي كل مره نتجمع تسووا كذا مللتونا ترى 
إيمان ابتسمت على حركاتهم العبيطه
تعودت عليهم 
ألاء طالعتها ببتسامه حلوووه :: وينش ايمي ؟
إيمان ابتسمت بهدوء :: وياكم 
مروى بهباله :: واضح 
ألاء ضحكت :: تعودي على مروى ومريم كله يتلاسنوا 
مروى :: سكتي يا الدلوعه 
ألاء مدت لسانها :: إيه دلووعه موتي قهههر خخخخ 
ضحك الكل ومن ضمنهم إيماان 
الي صارت تضحك من قلبها عليييهم* 
*:*
*:*
*ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.*
*دخلت بيتهم مبتسمه براحة 
ضحكوا من قلب وهم يشاهدوا الفيلم 
وكل شوي وحده منا تقاطع اندماجنا وهي تحش خخخ 
وفي النهاية لما سفقوا بحماااس على الفيلم 
انبسطوا من جد اليوم 
ركبت غرفتها فصخت عباتها 
ورمت حالها على السرير 
سمعت الجوال يرن 
قامت شافته لجيين 
ألاء بصوت مرتاح :: هلا وغلا وصحن حلا 
لجين :: مو وقته في خبر عااجل 
ألاء عورها قلبها :: وشششو ؟ 
لجييين :: ......... 
ألاء والدموع متجمعه في عيونها :: مستحييييييييل !!!* 
*\
/
\
/*
*نتوقف هنا*

----------


## حلم لطيف

راااااائع ... لازلت من المتابعين والمنتضرين لبقية الروايه

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (18) © ..]*
*
ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
لجين تبلع ريقها بخوف من ردة فعل ألاء :: يقولوا فراس بيتقدم لش في ربيع 
ألاء تجمعت الدمووع فعيونها , وبصوت مصدوم :: مستحيل !!
لجين بستغراب :: لويش مستحيل ؟ يعني هو مرده بيتقدم أحين أو بعدين 
ألاء حست روحها مختنقة , وبهمس :: بعدييين اكلمش لجيين 
وسكرت 
وشو يعني بيتقدم في ربييع ؟ 
لا اني حاطه في بالي ان الموضوع ما راح يصير إلا بعد سنتين اقلاً 
انصدم احين وهم يقولوا بيتقدم في ربيع 
اصلاً يحلم اوافق
آهــــــئ 
ما قدرت تتحمل وبدت تشاهق وهي تصيح 
لويش كل ما حاولت تتناسى الموضوع يذكرها انه موجود 
لويش ! لويش ! لويش !
تكرهه من قلبها 
غبي 
غبي 
غبي
آهـــــــــــئ
بلعت ريقها وهي حاسه بختناق 
دموعها متجمعه في عيونها 
تحس الدنيا قافله فيها 
دفنت راسها في المخده وهي تشاهق 
بسببه هوو تتألم 
حاسه بألم داخلها 
ألم يبعثرها 
يتعبها
والي يزيد عليها انها تحب 
دق قلبها لطارييه 
مدت إيدها لقلبها تبغاه يهدى 
ينبض ينبض ينبض 
ضربت يسار صدرها 
ودموعها تنزل وهي تقول بهمس وتشاهق بخفيف :: آهـــئ اهدى حرام عليك آهـــئ 
حاسه بختناق 
كأن الهواء الموجود في غرفتها مو مكفيها 
ما تدري ويش تسسوي وسط ضيقها 
هالحاله ما صارت ليها من زمااااان 
انها تحس روحها مبعثره 
متألمه 
والسبب هوو 
لانها حاولت تتناسى الموضوع 
واحييين رجع
تبغى حل 
تعبت من صدماته منه 
كل صدمه تسبب ليها جرح مو بسهوله يبرى 
وكل ما حاولت تداوييه 
يرد يجرحها بصدماااته 
شهقت بخفيف :: آه يا قلبي آهـــئ 
حاوات تمسح دموعها الي تعاندها 
مو قادره تخلي هالدموع توقف 
قامت وهي تحاول تسحب اكبر قدر من الهواء 
عشان تتنفسه
توجهت للحمام _ اكرمكم الله _ 
فتحت الماب ودخلت بثيابها 
دموعها المالحه اختلطت مع الماي الساقط من الرشاش 
وما زالت مستمره في محاولات اخذ اكبر قدر من الاكسجين 
ولما حست بقليل من الراحة 
مدت إيدها وسكرت رشاش الماي 
نزعت ثيابها المبلولة من عليها 
واخذت الفوطه وطلعت 
لبست بيجامه خفيفه 
توجهت للتسريحة ورفعت شعرها بشكل ناعم ومرتب 
فتحت درج وطلعت منه علبة المناكير الخاصة فيها 
حطت ليها في كل اصبوع لون وخلته بنشف 
بس نشف طلعت ليها علبة المكياج حقها 
فتحت الكحله 
وحطت ليها 
تنهدت بخفيف 
سوت كل هذا عشان تفك شوي من الضيقة الي فيها
بس ولا نفع 
ردت تجمعت الدموع في عيونها 
سحبت جوالها وهي تتصل على توأمها 
ألاء بضيق شديد :: هلا ريمتي 
مريم :: هلا فيش " وبستفسار " ويش فيش ، صوتش متغير 
ألاء صاحت :: ضاااايقه ضاااايقه 
مريم :: من ويش 
ألاء زاد صياحها :: تخيلي يقولوا بيتقدم ليي فراس في ربييع تخيلي الصدمه ، آهــــــــئ يعني احييين اني احاول اتنسى الموضوع 
للوقت الي بيصير فيه 
يرد يذكرني بنفسه 
يذكرني انه موجود 
" وبعصبيييه " بسسس يحلم اوافق يحلم اكرهه اهـــــئ 
مريم ما استوعبت :: وشو يعني بيخطبش 
ألاء ضحكت غصب عنها على فهاوتها :: برايش وشو يعني
مريم ضحكت بسخرية :: يعني امش بترضى يا الغبية لا تهمي روحش 
ألاء تنهدت 
ومريم ببتفكيير :: اهمم اسمعي لويش ما تفكري بالموضوع 
بصوورة ايجابية يعني انش تفكري ان في ربيع 
بتخلصي من الموضوع للابد 
ألاء سكتت شوي 
وبعديين صرخت بفررح :: آمبيييه مو صج 
مريم ضحكت :: لا صج 
ألاء سكتت شوي 
وردت قالت بصوت مخنوق :: بس رييم لما بيتقدم ليي بيقطع اي امل ليي ويا حسين 
مريم تنهدت :: احسسن ألاء ، لويشش تبني امالش على اشياء ماليها وجوود ؟ 
ألاء بضيق :: اني ما ابغى , بس غصب عني " تنهدت بامل " دايماً اقوول يمككن مشاعري بترووح بعديين وهي مشاعر مراهقة بس 
, جد اتمنى انها كذا لاني بتعذب بعدديين جد 
مريم ابتسمت :: يّ رب يوفقش ويعطيش الي فيه خيير لش 
ألاء :: يّ ررب 
مريم :: لوشه متأكده انه بيتقدم في ربيع 
اني ما اعتقد صراحة
ألاء بلعت ريقها بتوتر :: مادري سكرت قبل لا اسمع السالفة من لجين 
مريم :: زين دقي علييها وتأكدي 
ألاء تنهدت :: اووك ، سي يوو 
مريم :: سي يو توو*
*:*
*:*
*[ . . . بـــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــد ســــــــــــاعــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــان . . . ]*
*:*
*:*
*تنهدت :: وهذي كل السالفة 
مريم ضحكت بقووة :: احيييين كل الاستنفار الي سويتييه وآخر شي بيشووف موافقة بس لو لا " وبهدووء " احسسن له عشان لا يبني اماله على الفاضي 
ألاء بضيق :: بس مريمووه ما اتخييل ابداً واني في هالسن انخطب , يعني لو من احد ثاني امي بترفض من غير ما تقول ليّ 
لاني صغيييرة , بس احيين اتعرض لهذا الموقف 
" وبخنقة " بس عشانه ولد عمتي ويبغى يسمع موافقه لو لا 
" شهقت " اكرهه 
مريم تنهدت :: ألاء ويش قلنا !! 
ألاء تشهق :: والله غصب عني 
مريم بمرح :: يعني ما انتيين مستانسة عشانش بتخلصي من الموضووع 
بشكل نهائي 
ألاء ابتسمت وسط دموعها :: لا جد لما افكر بالموضوع كذا افرح
مريم ابتسمت وهي تحاول تغير الموضوع :: خلاص عجل اضحكي =)
ألاء ابتسمت :: اضحك على ويش يا هبله ، الضحك بلا سبب من قلة الادب
مريم رفعت حاجبها :: والله ، من متى تقولي احكام ست ألاء
ألاء مسكت خصله من شعرها ، وبدلع :: من زمااان
مريم بهباله :: أموووت أنا على الدلع
ألاء ضحكت ، وبغرور :: أدري
مريم تكشر :: مالت بس مالت مصدقة حالها الاخت
ألاء بغرور :: يحق ليي " وبصدق " مو توأمي مريم
مريم ابتسمت بحب ، وبصوت مرح :: لا كذا ما أقدر أتكلم
ألاء تنهدت
مريم :: ويش فيش بعد
ألاء بضيق :: ما فيني شي بس أبغى أنام
مريم بهدووء :: أووك تصبحي على خيير يا عمري
ألاء ابتسمت ابتسامه خفيفه :: وأنتي من أهله حياتي ، بايوو
مريم :: بايات
سكرت منها ورمت الجوال على الطاولة
تمددت على السرير
أخذت نفس عمييييييييق
وزفرت بضييييق
غمضت عيونها تبغى تنام
رن جوالها
مدت إيدها للطاولة وأخذت الجوال
ألاء بصوت ناعس وكسول :: هلا
مروى أنحرجت :: أهليين دب دب نمتي ؟
ألاء ابتسمت :: لا ما نمت
مروى ابتسمت :: اهمم بقول لش عن إيمان
ألاء بهتمام :: وششو ، قووولي
مروى تنهدت :: امم إيمان أمس ما ذاكرت الحاسب إلا لما هددتها
ألاء بستغراب :: لوويييش ؟
مروى بضيق :: تشابقت ويا أمها
ألاء فتحت عيونها بصدمة :: أوما ، ما توقعت إيمان يطلع منها هالحركات !!
مروى بضيق :: مرت عمي شديدة شوي ، بس طيبة ، وإيمان دايماً تقارنها بأمي وهذا غلط
لأن أمي متساهله ويانا أكثر من مرة عمي
" زفرت " مو عاجبتها أمها بس أني أحسها عادي
ألاء شردت شوي
حااالة إيماااان ذكرتها بماااضي
قاربت على نسيانه
يذكرها بِ . . .
رجعت للواقع على صووت مروى
مروى بستغراب :: ولووي وينش ؟
ألاء تنهدت :: سلامتش ، أحس هالمرحلة تمر بيها كل مراهقه لأنها ما تحب أحد يحتكرها
مروى ابتسمت :: يمكن " وضحكت " أووك دب دب شكلش نعسانه " ابتسمت ألاء بسخرية " أخليش تنامي
ألاء في داخلها " آي نووم والي يعافيش " وبتريقة مو باينة :: ايه بنام
مروى ضحكت :: وول تبغي الفكه مني
ألاء بمزح :: إيييييه أبي الفكه يلا أنقلعي يا هبول
مروى ضحكت :: باااااااااي
ألاء ابتسمت :: بايات =)
ردت أنسدحت وهي تتنهد
أحيين زادت عليّ مشكلت إيمااان
اهممم
ويش الحل وياش يا إيمان
لمتى بتظلي تكتمي
" خطرت في بالها فكرة "
أني لازم أسوي هالشي
لاااااااااااااااااااازم
:
:
فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــراس*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
مشغوووول بالي بردها عليّ
بتوافق
ليش ما توافق
ما فيني عيييب
بس من حقها ترفضني إذا بغت
بس أأ . . .
خلااااااااااااااااص فراس
لا تشغل بالك أكثثر
ولا تعلق أمالك على انها توافق
يمكن توافق ويمكن لا
ابتسم بألم على ذي الفكره
ترفضني
وحبي ليها ؟؟
فراس أنت ما تحبها
لا أحبها
لا ما تحبها
لا أحبها
أحبها
أحبها
ابتسم وهو يتذكر لما شافها أول مره لما كبرت
الكل يفكره ما شافها
بس هو شافها من فترة طويلة تقريباً
كان عقد وحده من بنات عمه
وكانت موجوده
يمكن قبل ثلاث سنين أو سنتين
كانت قاعده في الكنبة الي قدامي
وهي تسولف ويا لجيين
ومو مهتمه
بعدها ما صرت اشوفها
وتعلق شكلها في ذاكرتي
وفي نفس ذي السنة
خبرت عمي عنها
وأني أبغى أتزوجها إذا كبرت
تنهد
وأحييين
أبغى أسمع ردها
قببل فترة كنت متردد أني أسوي هالخطوه
بس من طلعت ليّ الوظيفة
تشجعت شوي
وأحيين سويته وخبرت أمي
قالت لي أقول لعمي عشان يقول ليها
و
أحين بإيدها تبني أحلامي
أو تحطمها
بإيدها [ هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ] بس
:
:
إيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــان
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
كنت راميه روحي على السرير وأني مبتسمه على الي صار وأحنا نشاهد
هبال × عبط × هستره
ضحكت من قلبي
من زماااان ما ضحكت من قلبي زي اليوووم
هالبنات يدخلووا القلب
ابتسمت
الحياة فيها اشياء حلووة رغم مرارتها
أشيااااء واااايد
وهي كانت غافلة عنها
بس مع هذا
تحس بشي ناقصها
حست العبرره تخنقها
رن جوالها
رفعته :: أنت والنهايه ويااااااك ؟!!!!!!!
:
:
[ . . . يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــديـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــد . . . ]
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
بنااااات نبغى نتجمع ضروري اليييوووم
سويت نشر
هذي رسالة لأصحابي
في مجموعتنا في الفيييس
احتاجهم اليووم ضروري جنبي
بعد الي سمعته البارحه من لجين
ومنها حجه
ما أبغى أروووح بيت جدي اليوووم واشوف حسين
لأني بتعب أكثثر
وأكثر وأكثر لما أشوفه
انتهبت لأول رد من إيمان
" أوكي ما عندي مانع إذا كانت الجمعه مثل أمس =p
كنتوا ناس فاصلين =D "
رديت عليها وأني فرحانة بردها وتطور حالتها للأحسن
" عدااال كأنش ما فصلتي ويانا أمس هع ،
خلاص نشوف رد باقي البنات =) "
ردت إيمااان " أني !! لا تكذبي ترى الكذب حرام
والي يكذب مصيره للنار =p ، أوكي ننتظر رد الباقين ^^ "
ضحكت عليها " قولي هالكلام لروحش =p "
ردت " خخخخخ على أمرش هع "
\
/
\
/
نتوقف هنا*

----------


## حلم لطيف

أحداث رائعه متجدده
بانتظار بقية البارتات على عجل 

يعطيكِ العافيه عزيزيتي

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*
[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (19) © ..]
~ . . مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآ قَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبِـــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــلْ آنْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـتِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقَـــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــآلَــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــهـــ " 1 " .. ،
:
إيمان
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
قاعده تحوس في الجوال بملل
وفجأة فزت بحماس وطلعت من الغرفه
راحت غرفة أخوها
إيمان :: يسسور عاد سوي ليي جوالي ! يعني نزل ليي برامج وجديه
ياسر رفع حاجبه مستغرب من اسلوبها :: أوكي ، بس ويش تبغي ؟
إيمان رفعت كتوفها بمرح :: مادري الي تعرفه سويه
ياسر فتح عيونه بدون تصديق :: زين جيبيه
طلعت وياسر يطالعها بدون تصديق من اسلوبها المتغير
شبك جوالها في اللاب وبدأ ينزل ليها برامج ..
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
فاتحه كتاب الرياضيات تذاكر بملل
عندهم أختبار السبت
وقسم هالمعلمة فاضية
الناس بيسحبوا على المدارس من السبت وأحنا نداوم
لااا حوووول هففف
رن جوالها بنغمة مسج
رفعته بملل ،
فتحت عيونها بستغراااب من محتوى الرسالة
رمت الكتاب ودقت على ألاء
مريم بصوت مصدوم :: ألاء بجي لش أحين
ألاء استغربت وخافت :: صاير شي ريمووه ؟
مريم :: لا
ألاء ارتاحت شويه :: عجل ويش فيه صوتش ؟
مريم :: أحين بتعرفي يلا باي
ألاء :: بايات
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــى
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
قعدت من النوم وأنا أحس راسي ثقيل من كثر النوم
خخخخ ويش أسوي كنت تعبان وما حسيت لروحي
غسلت وخلصت وطلعت من غرفتي
أبغى أفططر جوعااان
دخلت الصاله وشفت لجين
قاعده على الكنب وتاكل توست
وتشرب كوفي
آححح ريحة الكوفي تخلي الواحد يصحصح خخخ
قربت منها بعبط
وسحبت التوست من إيدها وأكلته
طالعتني بعصبية ،
لجين وهي معصبه :: ويش هالاسلوب مصطفوه
مصطفى بتريقة :: أسلوب الاتكيت
لجين بدون نفس :: هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ، " وبعصبية " مرة ثانية إذا تبغى شي استأذن
مصطفى بعبط :: ما بترضي تعطيني بتقولي قوم سوي لك
لجين رفعت حاجبها :: إيييه سوي لروحك أني مو خدامه لك
مصطفى ضحك :: شفتي أحين لويه ما قلت لش ،
لجين عصصبت :: بتشوف يا حمار باقول لأمي
مصطفى بتريقة :: له له له خوفتيني يا دادوة
لجين قامت بقهر وراحت غرفتها
سحبت اللاب حقها
ورجعت الصالة
لجين وعيونها بتطلع :: فوووق شينه قوات عينه يا حمار لويه تاخذ الكوفي حقي
مصطفى بروقان :: يا سلاام يخلي الواحد يصحصح عدل
لجين وهي شوي وتصيح قعدت على اللاب وهي حاقرتنه
لأنها لو تكلمت أحين بتصيح
مصطفى قرب منها وبلقافه ميل راسه إلى الشاشة يشوف ويش فيها
لجين خلاااااص وصلت حدها
رمت اللابتوب عليه
وهي مسكه قبل لا يضربه
دموع لجين بدت تطيح
لجين ودموعها على خدها :: يا غبي يا غفيف يا مصفع أني أكرهك لويه أنت صرت أخويي يا غفيف ، لويه أنت مو زي هادي يا حمار
وراحت غرفتها وقفلت بابها
مصطفى لحقها ، :: لجين ويش فيش صايره حساسه خخخ
لجين بصراخ من داخل الغرفة :: أنقققلع يا غفيف عن غرفتي ما أبغى أسسسمع صوتك يا مصفع
مصطفى بلعانه :: هذي الحاله ما تجيش منه والطريق ، شكلها وياش لجينوه
لجين صارخت من داخل الغرفة :: قلييييييييييييييييييييييييل آآآآدب
مصطفى ضحك عليها
ورجع الصاله باللابتوب
قعد
كانت لجين فاتحه الفيس على حسابها
شاف نافذة محادثه من ألاء ،،
ابتسم وفي داخله " جابش الله يا بنت خالي "
ألاء :: صباحك سرور
مصطفى :: صباحك فل وياسمين
ألاء :: هههههه ويش هالرواقة لجينوه ؟ أخبارش دبدب ؟
مصطفى ابتسم :: أول شي أنا مو لجين أنا مصطفى
وثاني شي أنا من يومي رايق خخخخ
ألاء :: هلا مصطفوه ويش عندك شابك من حساب أختك
مصطفى :: خخخ هي الي شبكت مو أنا بس مادري ويش فيها مزحنا وييها شوي بس فولت فينا
ألاء :: إييييه مزحك لحاله كووم
مصطفى :: وااي ؟
ألاء :: خفيف دم مرره > العكس صحيح هع
مصطفى :: عداااال عليش
ألاء :: =pPpPp
مصطفى :: امممم ألاء أبغى تساعديني في شي !
ألاء :: أطلب وإذا قدرت ما بقصر =)
مصطفى :: تسلمي ، أنا سمعت حسين يكلم وحده ويقول ليها يحبها
رسل هذا وهو وده يعرف ردها
لعب عليها
ودي أشوف وجهها ، وهي تقرأ أحين
ألاء بعد فترة بسيطة :: والمطلوب ؟
مصطفى فتح عيونها من ردها ،
ما أخذ منه لا حق ولا باطل
مصطفى :: تعرفي مين الي يكلمها
ألاء :: مصطفى انت تمزح ويايّ ؟
أولاً أني مو مصدقتك حسين ما عنده هالحركات
مصطفى رد بسرعه :: وليش يعني ؟ هو مراهق أحين مشاعره هي الي تقوده
ألاء تبلع عبرتها :: يمكن ، بس ما تحسه صغير
مصطفى ابتسم ، بدت تطيح حصونش يا ألاء :: لا صغير ولا شي في ثاني ثانوي
ألاء :: زين أحين أني ويش المطلوب مني ، أني ماليي دخل في حسين !!
مصطفى :: بس لش دخل في الي يحبها ..
ألاء بخوف :: ليش من هي ؟؟؟؟
مصطفى بتردد :: لـــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــــــــــيـ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ألاء أنهارت :: باي مصطفى أمي تبغاني
مصطفى ابتسم " هـــــــــذا الجــــزء الأول من الخـــطـــة ونـــجــــح ،
بـــــــقــــى حـــــاجـــتـــيـــــن ويــــكــــتـــــمـــل . . . "
( مصطفى يا ترى في ويش تفكر ؟؟
مصطفى بنص عيون :: أسرار لا تستهبلي أنتين تدري
أسرار شهقت بتصنع :: أني يا كذاب
مصطفى :: لا مو أنتين الي قلتي أنا بروح لـــ . . . .
أسرار ضربته :: خلاص يا حمار لا تفضحني إيه أني أدري
بس لا تخرب على متابعيني الحلوين القصه " ترمش ببراءة مصطنعه "
مصطفى بتريقة :: أمرك ولا أمر الحكومة
أسرار ضحكت :: إيه أعقل لا أخرب قصتك أنت و . . .
مصطفى صارخ :: لا تكفيييييييييييييييييييييين ،،
أسرار ضحكت بشر :: إيه صير عاقل
أسرار تطالعكم :: وأنتون كملوا القصة هذا من كواليس العمل خخخخخ )
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
شهقت وأني أدفن وجهي في المخده
لا مستحيل
يحب ! ،
ولا من الي يحبها
لجين ،
ويكلمها بعد !!
لا آهــــــــــــــــــــــئ
مو قادره قلبي يعووووورني
رفعت راسها وهي تسمع دق على الباب
مسحت دموعها وهي تحاول تخلي صوتها طبيعي :: أدخل
دخلت مريم وسكرت الباب وراها
وألاء بس شافتها قامت تركض وحضنتها
ودموعها تنزل
مريم أستغربت وباعدتها عنها
شافت وجه ألاء المليء بالدموع
مريم بخوف :: ويش فيش ؟؟
ألاء شهقت :: يحب يحب وأني لويش مو أني الي يحبها ولويش يحبها هي لويش مو غيرها
ما أقدر أسوي شي إذا كانت تحبه ما أقدر " شـــــهـــــــقـــــــت " ما أقدر
مريم حضنتها :: ألاء عمري هدي ، شوي شوي وفهميني ويش السالفه
ألاء تشاهق :: يحبها ، يحبها
مريم :: من الي يحب ؟؟؟؟
ألاء بضعف :: حسين
مريم فتحت عيونها :: ومن الي يحبها ؟؟؟
ألاء شهقت وبصوت متقطع :: لــ ـــجــ ـــ ــيــــ ـــ ـن
مريم حضنتها وهي مو عارفه ويش تقول
وبصوت هادي :: ألاء هو قال لش أنه يحبش ؟
ألاء بستغراب :: لا
مريم تنهدت :: عجل خلاص ، ألاء الحب مو غصيبه صح ؟
ألاء هزت راسها وهي تفكر
زي ما هي رفضت فراس لأنها ما تحبه
أحين حسين يرفضها
لأنه ما يحبها
شهقت بدون ما تحس
ألاء بصوت ضعيف :: هذي حوبة فراس ، " بتفكير جنوني " أني إذا قال ليي أبويي عنه بوافق
مريم هزتها :: هي أنتين الحياه مو سايبه كذا ، مو لأنه طلع حسين يحب تقومي توافقي
" تنهدت " أنتين تعرفي رايي في الموضوع ، بس الراي الأخير لش ، فكري عدل
قبل لا تقولي موافقه أو لا
ألاء هزت راسها :: ما عليه ، إلا أنتين ويش فيش ؟ " وبمزح " يلا جآء دوش تتشكي
مريم ضحكت بخفيف وسندت راسها على كتف ألاء :: ألاء أني خايفه !
ألاء :: من ويش
مريم طلعت جوالها من شنطتها ومدته لـ ألاء ،
ألاء فتحت عيونها من الصدمه !!
ألاء بصوت مصدوم :: ويش ذآ ؟؟
مريم بصوت مخنوق :: ويش دراني !
ألاء بلعت ريقها :: تتوقعي من ؟
مريم هزت كتوفها :: مادري !!
ألاء أخذت نفس :: أحسها منى
مريم هزت راسها بلا وبخوف :: يا ربي أني ويش أسوي وييها والله خايفه منها  
" شهقت " ألاء ويش أسوي ؟
ألاء حضنتها بقوة :: مريم لا لا ، مو أنتين إلي تضعفي ، وين مريم القوية ، وين مريم الي استمد قوتي منها ، وين هي ؟؟
مريم صاحت :: ما أقدر أتصنع القوة أكثثر خلاص ، أني ويش أسوي وييها !!
ألاء تنهدت وقالت بحزن :: مشكلتي ضعيفة ولا أقدر أصير قوية ، أو حتى أتصنعها ، ودي أعطيش قوة زي ما كنتي تعطيني
ابتسمت مريم بدون ما تحس :: ألاء أني أحبش ما أحد يفهمني ويحس فيني غيرش ! تعرفيني حتى لو ما كان ليي نفس أكل
ألاء بصوت مرح :: بل بل لا تحسدينا ترى ما يحسد المال غير صاحبه
مريم ضحكت :: الله يخلينا لبعض وما نتفرق إن شاء الله
ألاء ابتسمت :: إن شاء الله
قامت من مكانها وتوجهت لدواليب الاكسسوارات في غرفتها
وفتحتها وطلعت منها علبة
تقدمت لمريم وهي مبتسمة
ومدت ليها العلبة
مريم ابتسمت بذبول :: وشو ذآ ؟
ألاء ابتسمت ليها أكثر :: ذي شفتها يوم الجمع هالي راح في السوق وكنت أبغى أعطيش وييها برآ المدرسة وما سمع الوقت إلا في هذي الجلسة الكئيبة " وضحكت "
مريم اخذتها منها وفتحتها ، وابتسمت
كان قلب مقسوم نصين
نص مكتوب عليه مريم
والثاني ألاء
مريم حضنت ألاء وهي تبلع عبرتها
ألاء بادلتها الحضن ،
[ . . . العــــــــــــــــــــصــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــر . . . ]
لــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــــــــيــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
كنت قاعده على سريري وأني مو مستوعبه الكلام الي قاله مصطفى ليي من شوي
لا لا لا لا لا لا
مستحييييييييييييييييييييل يعني ألاء
يعني ألاء تحب
لا لا يمكن بس حسين يحبها وشك مصطفى مو في مكانه
ابتسمت
حسينوه طلع من تحت لتحت
خخخخخخ ما توقعته يحب الغبي
اختفت ابتسامتها
بسسس وسالفة ألاء وفراس
أكييييد تحطم منها مسكين
هي لجينوه ما عليش من هالاثنين
أحيين ألاء تحب لو لا ؟
ماني مستوعبه أبداً
هالدبه مستحيل تحب ما يناسبها
ليش هي أنسانه بلا مشاعر يا لجين
لا هي مو بلا مشاعر بسس
يا ربي ما أدري ويش أقول
تنهدت
الله يستر لو كانت تحبه بسس
إيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
قاعده على اللابتوب تكلم مروى
ومنسجمه وييها مره
وفي عز انسجامها ،
أنفتح باب غرفتها بالقووووة
إيمان نقزت من شدة فتح الباب
لفت بعصبية تشوف من الي فتحه
شافته ياسر
ووجه مظلم
استغربت ! ويش فيه ذآ ؟
إيمان بعصبية :: ياسر لويش تفتح الباب كذا ؟
ياسر طالعها بنظرة حادة وما رد ،
رمى عليها جوالها
إيمان أخذت جوالها بستغراب
شهقت لما شافت ياسر راد على مكالمة من . . . .
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا ،*

----------


## حلم لطيف

مرررررررره أكشن حده البارت بس مرررره قصير خساره
والحلو كشفنا شخصيتش المختفيه في الروايه

يعطيش العافيه أسرار وننتضر بقية البارتات على عجل

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (20) © ..]*
*.
.
.
.
~ . . مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآ قَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبِـــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــلْ آنْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـتِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقَـــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــآلَــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــهـــ " 2 " .. ،* 
*..* 
*إيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
شهقت بقوة لما شافت المكالمة الي رد عليها ياسر
مكالمة من اسم منال
اسم مستعار لشخص يزعجها
لا أحييين هو بيفهم الموضوع غلللط 
إيمان بصوت راجي :: ياسر لا تفهم غلط هذـاــ ــ ــ ــ 
ياسر قاطعها بكف على خدها :: لا افهم غلط وانتين حافظة رقم رجال في جوالش باسم بنية 
إيمان تحاول تتكلم بس مو قادره ، مجرد تفتح فمها وتسكرها بضعف ودموعها شلال على خدها 
ياسر بتهديد :: انا باخذ الجوال واحلمي تشوفيه ويا ويلش لو قلتي لأبويي دوري لش على كذبة 
الجوال ضاع انكسر في ستين داهيه بس ما يرجع الجوال لش ! واحمدي ربش ما راح اقول لابوويي عن سواد وجهش ،
إيمان شهقت بعنف وياسر مشى عنها بدون ادنى اهتمام
لما سكر الباب قالت :: والله حرام اني ما سويت شي " شهقت " ويش ذنبي اني 
اذا هو يتصل عليي ،
دفنت روجها في مخدتها ،
آهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــئ خلااااص مو قادره أستحمل قلبي بيوووقف من الي يصير ليي 
ما يحس حرام عليييييييييييه ، لويش ما سمع السالفه مني ؟
هي كل السالفه أنها حفظته باسم بنية ، عشان تعرفه إذا دق عليها 
بس والله بس كذا ، هي حتى ما ترد عليه ، إلا إذا أزعجها وايد 
آهــــــــئ قالت ليي مروى أقول لك عنها
بس أني خفت 
واحين اتمنى الزمن يرجع عشان اخبرك 
بس والله أمي تدري عنه وقلت ليها ان في رقم يزعجني ، 
طيب لويش تشك فيني ، آهـــــــــئ أنتوا تشككوا في تربيتكم مو فيني 
لويش ما تفهموا أني مستحييييل أخون ثقتكم لوووووييييش ؟ 
قامت بتثاقل وجنون
قفلت الباب حق غرفتها بالمفتاح
وراحت لتسريحتها 
سحبت عطرها وهي تصارخ :: اكررررررررهكم " ورمته على الجدار " 
ضربت برجلها الارض وهي تصارخ بهستيريا 
سحبت صورتها وهي صغيرة وطالعتها بحزن ،
ليتني ارجع هالعمر ليتني 
رمتها بقوة على الارض 
وبهستيريا :: انكسري زي ما انكسر داخلي كل شي حليييو 
انكسري انكسري 
سمعت دق على الباب ،،
صارخت :: ما بفتح لاحد لا تحاولوا اني اكرهكم ما عليكم من وحده مجنونة خلوني اسوي الي ابغاه ليس على المجنون حرج 
راحت لسريرها وقعدت ودفنت وجهها بين رجليها وهي تون 
انتبهت للابتوب حقها
مروى 
هي كانت تكلم مروى
ابتسمت بألم 
توها تقول حياتها اعتدلت شوي ! 
تقلب احين 
توها تحس براحه بسيطة
يرجع الألم والنكد لييها 
لييييييييييييييييييش حظها كذا ليييييييييييييييش 
شهقت وهي تحس الألم يغزو قلبها 
ويحتله ، 
ويا ترى هالاحتلال راح ينفك بيوم 
لو راح يأبى يفارقها !!
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروى 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
رديت على ألاء بصوت ملول :: والله جاين بس قاعده أحارس إيمي تطلع ليّ !
ألاء ضحكت :: ويش دراش أني متصلة عشان هذا الشي يمكن أبغى منش شي ثاني
مروى مدت لسانها بطفولة :: لا ما تبغي شي ثاني صاحبتي واعرفش 
ضحكت ألاء عليها 
مروى وهي تكلم نفسها :: هفف حر وإيمانوه تأخرت بفصخ الغطا اتنفس شوي خخخ 
ألاء ضحكت :: أول شي جيه وين واقفة أنتي ؟ 
مروى ابتسمت :: في الساحه المشتركة بين بيتنا وبيت عمي ، لويش؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: انتين تتغطي عن اولاد عمومش ؟
مروى بتريقة :: اييه مفكره زيش فري 
ألاء ضحكت :: أني مو فري عيلتنا طبعها كذا ، بعدين أحنا بس نفتح الوجه مو نتفصخ ولا نتحاضن وياهم خخخخ 
مروى ابتسمت وبمزح :: ايييه قولي تبغى تطيحي الكل في هواش 
ألاء ابتسمت ابتسامه صفراء :: مو ضروري الشخص يحب لأنه شاف شكله ، احياناً الاذن تعشق قبل العين ! 
مروى بستهبال :: لا حووول بدت ألاء المتفلسفة ، ترى إذا انتين هالكلام ما يأثر فيش أني بعدني مراهقة واتأثر أخاف أحد يدق عليي واعشقه من صوته منشش 
ألاء فطست ضحك :: هههههههههه ما تهوني مروه عن حركاتش ، أخلصي علينا دقي على أمون وخليها تستعجل وتعالوا
مروى ابتسمت :: اوكي باي 
ألاء :: بايات 
دقيت على إيمان ورفعت الجوال لأذني 
وقبل ما يرن أنفتح الباب 
قلت بصوت عبيط :: صلوات على أبو الغزوات جان لا طلعتــ ــ ــ ــ . . . 
قطعت كلامي وأني أشوف ياسر واقف قدامي 
شهقت بقوة وغطيت وجهي بخجل 
لااا ويش هالفشله 
ياسر وهو كاتم ضحكته :: دخلي مروى إيمان لسه ما نزلت من فوق أركبي ليها 
مروى وصوتها يالله يطلع :: زين 
مشيت وهو راح للباب الرئيسي للفله عشان يطلع
كنت بمووووت إحراج 
يا ربي بيقول عني هبله وعبيطه > وأنتين ويش ؟ خخخ
دخلت بيت عمي ، 
في الصاله هناك عمي 
سلمت علييه وركبت فوق لإيمان !
دخلت عليها الغرفه بعصبية :: لمتى بععععععد من متى أحارسش يا شينة الحلايا ؟ 
إيمان ببرود :: ما أحد قالش تستنيني ، عشان رحتي عني عادي ترى !!
مروى تتأفف :: هففف منش أقول ألبسي عباتش خلصينا
إيمان أخذت عباتها المرمية على سريرها ولبستها ببرووود شديييييد 
مروى تنرفزت :: إيمانوووه مو وقت برودش 
إيمان عصبت :: أني ما ضربتش على إيدش وقلت لش أنتظريني !! أنتين تبرعتي ليي وما دامش ما تحبي الانتظار لويش سويتي روحش عدله وقلتي بتستنيني ؟؟ 
مروى أخذت نفس :: أحين البسي عباتش خلينا نروح مو وقت نقاش ، 
إيمان كملت لبس عباتها ببرود متعمد تبغى تنرفز مروى عشان يتشابقوا 
عشان تطلع حرة ياسر كلها فيها 
بس مروى فهمت عليها وتصنعت البرود مع أنها متنرفزة من برود إيمان 
خلصت إيمان لبس عباتها ، وبصوت ميت خالي من الحياة :: يلا امشي نروح 
مروى اخذت نفس لأن الحرب النفسية الي سوتها ليها إيمان ببرودها أنتهت :: يلا* 
*إيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـان 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
طلعنا من غرفتي أني ومروى وأني غاصبة نفسي
ما ودي أروح بيت ألاء
أحسني مخنووووقة ما أبغى أشوف أحد 
أبغى أظل لحالي 
بس أني أول أيد الفكرة لما سألت ألاء 
يعني لو ما رحت وياهم بيعرفوا ان فيني شي 
وأحنا طالعين شفنا ياسر أخويي قاعد في سيارته 
طالع فيني بنظرررة ليها معنى 
معنى كبيييييييييير 
أنا فاهمته 
خلاني 
أتغبن 
أ ت غ ب ن 
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقـــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة 
حتى أني حسيت دموعي خلاص بتخوني 
مو بتخوني 
إلا خانتني وخلصت 
حمدت الله أني مو لابسه نقاب 
ومديت إيدي ومسحت دموعي من ورى الغطاء 
وحاولت أمسك نفسي !
على الأقل لين ما أرجع بس
بس لين ما أرجع 
دموعي بلييز ، أترجاش
لا تطيحي أحين 
بعدين لما أصير لوحدي 
سوي الي تبغيييه 
على راحتش 
بس أحين بليييييز ، 
جتني ضحكة على حالي
جد أني مجنونة لدرجة أن حتى دموعي أكلمها 
أني مجنووووونة ،.*
*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
سحبت شعر ألاء المفتوح على أكتافها :: أقول يا الدلوعه مستانسه بشعرش
ألاء كشرت وهي تباعد إيدي :: قصفتي شعري يا غبية " ولما باعدتني عنها ابتسمت بثقة أشبه بالغرور وحي تحركه بدلع " يحق ليي 
مريم بسخرية :: عدال الي يشوفش من ذولا الي من شرق آسيا من نعومة شعرش ، الصوفة فوق الصوفة ، 
ألاء مدت لسانها :: أحسن من شعرش الكشه 
مريم قالت بتأثر مصطنع :: آه جبتيها على الجرح ، " سوت روحها تصيح " جرحتيني يا ألاء وأني ظنيتش مو زي باقي الناس
ألاء بتأثر مصطنع :: لآه لآه جرحتش يا بعد طوايف هلي ، 
مريم هزت راسها بإيه وهي ما زلت تمثل الصيحه 
ألاء بعبط :: مالت عليش أنتين ووجهش أزعلي في قريح مفكره براضيش كل مره حلاوه هي 
مريم كشت عليها :: وعليش يا وجه اللوف 
ألاء هزت راسها بآسف :: أحسش جدتي مع ألفاظش هذي ، كم يؤسفني حالك يا ابنة خالتي العزيزة 
مريم ضحكت عليها وجت بترد بس رن الجرس 
قامت ألاء فتحته 
كانوا زهراء وزينب وجنان 
سلمت عليها ألاء ودخلتهم المجلس حقهم 
جنان بهباله :: لو سمحتي أني حرانه موووت لمي شعرش لأنه فطسني زيادة = = أدري أحين أحنا في البرد بس الفترة الي صارت فيها الاحداث لسه ما جا الشتا *_^ = = 
ألاء فتحت الفيونكة الي رافعه بيها نص شعرها ورفعت شعرها كله بيها ، 
وبصوت مليء بالزهق والملل :: ها أرتحتوا ؟؟ 
جنان بخجل :: لوشه لايكون زعلتي مني ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: لا " وبستهزاء " فيه أشياء أكثر تخليني أزعل ، 
أكثثثر بوايد من أنش تقولي ليي لمي شعرش ، أكثر بوايد 
زهراء بمرح :: وأني أقول مو من الباب للطاء ألاءووه عزمتا طلعت في اشياء تبغى تقولها !
ألاء ضحكت :: لا ما فيه أشياء أبغى أقولها  
زينب تقربت من ألاء وبمرح :: كففف على ذآ الوجه ان ما قلتي ويش فيش ؟
ألاء ضحكت :: خلاااص بقووول بس حارسوا البقية يجوآ 
جنان :: om g آمبيييه مو صج بتخلينا ننطر مروى وإيمان 
ألاء رفعت حاجبها بسخريه :: لا صج وبخليكم تنطروهم 
جنان :: مالت عليج 
ألاء بمرح :: وعليج يالي تسوين روحج تتكلمين كويتي " مدت لسانها بمرح " 
جنان ضحكت :: آه بصي بئه يا بت ي ألاء أنا ما تكلمتش كذا إلا لغاية فنفس يعئوب 
ألاء هزت راسها :: لآ حووول ذي مفكره روحش بس انتين تعرفي تتكلمي بلغات الخليج مفلاً " وبمرح " أني أعرف اتكلم بكل اللغات العربية المتنوعه هع 
جنان مدت لسانها :: تكلمي عراقي
ألاء سوت روحها تصيح :: زين هيجي جنو ، خليتيني أصيح هسه بتجي مروى وإيمان ويزعلوا علمودي 
مريم نطت في النص :: آرمسي اماراتي 
ألاء ضحكت :: هي أنتون أني ما أقدر أتكلم أكثر من كذآ بلغة غير لغتي الاصلية إلا وهي القطيفية فديت القطيف واهلها بسس
زينب بعبط :: فدييييت القطيف يا ناس ، أحلى مدينه في الدنيا كلها 
ألاء ضحكت :: إييه والله ، " وبستغراب " تصدقوا سمعت بنات في المدرسة يقولوا أنهم ما يحبوا القطيف ،
صراحه نرفزوني ، أحنا حتى الوطن بالرغم من كل شي نحبه غصب عنا لأن ننتمي له 
احس هذولا مو بشر 
مريم بتأيد :: إييه والله 
رن الجرس وابتسمت ألاء 
وقفت ومشت وقبل لا تطلع من الباب لفت لجنان وبضحكه :: يلا انبسطي احين بقول ليكم السسر هع 
وطلعت ووراها صديقتها يبتسموا عليها 
وعلى مرحها 
ما تبين الي في داخلها من ألم 
مريم تنهدت بحزن عليها ،
تحب والي تحبه يحب انسنانه قريبه منها 
ان شاء الله ما تتهور وتوافق على فراس 
اعرفها مو مقتنع بيه ولا بتقتنع 
بس تعاند نفسها !* 
*إيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــان ؛ 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
ألاء فتحت الباب لينا ودخلتنا بيتهم 
اني قبل لا افتح وجهي مسحته عن آثار الدموع واني خايفه يبين اني كنت اصيح 
فتحته بهدوء 
واني ارسم ابتسامه مزيفه على شفايفي 
ألاء بمرح :: هلا وغلا وصحن حلا بالجميلات ايمي وميميا 
مروى بمرح يضاهي مرح ألاء :: هلا فيج عسى ما نطرتينا وايد 
ألاء بعياره :: لا حووول احين احنا ما خلصنا من الي داخل ويتكلموا بجميع لغات الخليج تجين انتي 
مروى ضحكت :: بنوب ما زنيت انكون بتتكلموا مسلي هاي صدفه 
ألاء ضحكت وهي ترفع ايدها :: كففف على ويهج ان ما سكتين 
مروى :: لا حول شوفي انتي ويا ويهج ان ما تكلمتين قطيفي بتشوفين 
ألاء مدت لسانها :: مالت عليج ومالج دخل اتكلم قطيفي ، نجدي ، حجازي ، سوري ، كويتي ، اماراتي ، عراقي ، بكييفي 
مروى ضحكت :: مالت عليش تكلمي قطيفي لا اسطرش 
ألاء ضحكت وهي تلف على إيمان :: إيموو شفيش ساكته ؟ 
إيمان ابتسمت بذبول :: سلامتش اطالع في مسرحيتكم انتي ومروى " وبتريقة " ما شاء الله تنفعوا تمثلوا في مسلسلات كوتيه 
ألاء ضحكت :: أدري " وبغرور " أصلاً أني متعددة المواهب هع 
مروى دفتها :: عدال بس ! 
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تفتح باب المجلس :: تفضلوا " وبستهبال " ما فيه شي من واجبكون 
مريم من داخل :: هففف لا حووول رجعت ما تتكلم قطيفي 
ضحكوا البنات 
مروى وإيمان دخلوا يسلموا على صديقاتهم 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
اني ملييييت من الصبايا 
اكييييييد انتون مليتوا مثلي ^^ 
خلنا ننتقل لـ مكان ثاني ، 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
مجلس بيت جد ألاء 
.
.
الموجودين هناك " فراس ، طلال ، حسين ، مصطفى ، هادي اخو مصطفى ، أحمد ، أيمن أخو أحمد " 
على جانب من المجلس 
كان قاعد مصطفى وفراس 
لوحدهم عن البقية 
ويتكلموا بهمس 
مصطفى بمرح :: يقولوا انك تقدمت لـ ألاء 
فراس ابتسم :: إيه قلت لخالي يخبرها 
مصطفى بجديه :: فراس لا تزعل لو ما وفقت عليك 
فراس بضيق :: لا ان شاء الله توافق " تنهد " وغصب عني بزعل لأني احبها 
مصطفى تنهد وبتردد :: بس هي يمكن ما تحبك !
فراس غمض عيونه بألم :: ادري انها ما تحبني ، " وبغصه " احسها تحب حسين 
وحسين يحبها 
مصطفى تنهد :: بالنسبه لحسين يحبها فهو إيه 
فتح فراس عيونه بصدمه ، 
لااا 
مستحييييل 
انا كنت شاك 
بس ما توقعت جد لأن احياناً اقووول لا 
حسين مستحيييل ما عنده هالحركات 
لا لا لا 
مصطفى مسك إيده يهديه :: بسم الله ويش فيك 
فراس بصعوبه :: ويـ ـ ـ ـش د ر ا ك ؟ 
مصطفى ضغط على يد فراس :: حسين قال ليي 
فراس بسخريه :: هه اني كنت متوقع انه يحبها بس مو متأكد ، " وبألم " هذا وانا ادري انشلع قلبي من مكانه كذا ، اذا رفضتني ويش بصير ليي ؟ 
مصطفى تنهد :: انا ما ادري تحب حسين لو لا او بترفضك لو لا ! بـ ـ ـ " قطع كلامه " 
ولا اقول لك خلني اسأل لجين اختي واعرف منها اذا كانت موافقه عليك او لا " وبضحكة " ما ادري كيف ما جا في بالي اني اسألها من قبل 
فراس ابتسم :: لا لا تسألها خلني على عماي " وبضعف " هالايام بس ، 
مصطفى كسسر بخاطره فراس 
ويش ذنبه انه يحب ؟
قلبه مو في إيده
هو حبها 
بس مع ذلك من حق ألاء ترفضه 
آه الله المعيييين ،،*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
[ . . . في الداخل . . . ] 
لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــن 
اهمممم يا ربي لحين مو مستوعبه السالفه الي قالها الي مصطفى 
ألاء تفكيرها مو كذا 
كانت دايماً تقول ليي حتى لو حبيت في هالوقت مستحيييل ابين لكم 
لاني اعرف الي في داخلي مجرد مشاعر مراهقه 
واكيييد بتررووح بس اكبببر 
ما ادري احين هي تحب حسين او لا
لانها دايماً تقول هالكلام ويمكن طبقته 
بس هي ما يعجبها هالشي 
بس مشاعر الانسان مو بإييده 
يا ربي احس افكاري مبعثره ومو عارفه اجمع خيط واحد 
آآآآآآه يا راسي 
حطت إيدها على راسها بألم 
غدير بستغراب :: لجوون شفيش ؟؟
لجين ابتسمت بذبوول :: لا تخافي بس تعبانه من ضغط المدرسة ، 
غدير ابتسمت بهباله :: عشنا وشفنا لجينوه تهتم بالمدرسسة 
لجين ضحكت بدون نفس :: هههههه شفتي شلون ؟ 
ريما ابتسمت ابتسامه كوميديه :: شكلها عدتش كاسبرتنا 
لجين بدون فهم :: مين كاسبرتكم ؟ 
غدير ضحكت :: وليوه 
لجين ضحكت :: ههههههههه لا ما عدتني ذيك دافوره خلقه اني اتصنع الدفاره هههه 
ريما تضحك :: الحومارة ليها فجه وايد متعودين عليها تجي كل يوم في الاجازه ، واحين قطعت مره وحده ، مو متعودين جلستنا بدونها 
غدير ابتمست :: إيييه والله . . 
لجين ابتسمت وعم الصمت المكان 
صممت خلآ لجيييين تعوود لافكارها 
وتغرق في ظنونها 
ألاء وحسين ! 
آخر اثنين توقعتهم يحبوا في الدنيا هم .. ولا حبوا بعض .. ما توقعتهم أبداً .. أبداً .. أبداً 
مو لأنهم بدوون مشاعر .. بس ألاء عقلانيه في هالامور .. ما عمر الحب عرف ليها طريق .. هي حتى في النك نيم في المسن ما تحطه كلام حب .. ولا عمرها حطت شعر عن حب .. ولا شي .. ولاشي من هذا 
وحسين ،
المعادله الاصعععب .. كتووووم وما عمره تصرف زي باقي المراهقين .. اخوه علي يخورها ساعات .. هو ما عمرره سواها 
يآآآآآه يا حسين حتى لما حبيت حبيت انسانة غيير 
أني ما أدري هي تحبك أو لا .. بس اذا ما تحبك ما بقوول ليها عنك .. لانها بتدخل في متاهات غير متاهات فراس 
ألاء ، يا ترى أنتي تحبيه ؟ 
نخلي هالشي توضحه الايام لش يا لجين ^_^ 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
عووووده لـ المجلس 
وفي جانب آخر 
بعيييد عن فراس وصدمته 
بعيد عن مصطفى وافكاره ومخططاته 
لكنه ليس ببعيد عن تفكيرهما 
اجتمعوا هؤلاء الثلاثة على نفس التفكير
اثنان يحبانها 
والثالث يريييد ان يعرف ما تحمله من مشاعر 
ليساعدها فحسب ! 
فهي كأخته تماماً 
ليساعدها .. ليساعدها .. اجل ليساعدها ..
.
.
حـــــــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــ ــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
ღ.
ღ . 
ღ.
قاعد يحوس في جواله 
ويتظاهر انه مشغوول بيه 
بس هو لا !! 
هو مشغول فيها 
مشغول في الي سمعه عنها 
فراس بيتقدم هالفترة لييها 
ليييش مستعجلين على ذبحي لييييش 
هذا الي يدووور في خاطره 
ما توقع الموضوع يصير بذي السسرعه 
قلبببببببه يعوووره 
بتوافق او لا ؟ 
واذا ما وافقت حسين ! 
يعني هي تحبك مثلاً ؟ 
لا لا مو تحبني 
بسسس ما اتخيل اشوفها تروح لغيري 
ضحك بسخريه ومراره داخله 
يمكن زي ما يقولوا اني مراهق 
وبنساها 
يمكن ، يمكن !
.
.
وما أكثثر الاشياء التي نلحقها في حياتنا بِ " يمكن " 
لكنها لا تتحقق ، 
إلا في " الأحــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــام " 
.
.
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*عووووده لـ مراهقاتي 
.
.
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــروى 
ღ.
ღ . 
ღ.
ضحكت بشكل هستيري على ألاء إلي داخله ليينا بماي 
وطخ على ثيابها 
وجهها احممممر من العصبيه هههههههههه 
فديتها تهبببل ولوي 
مروى مسكت ضحكتها بالغصب ، وبتريقة خفيفة :: جييه ما فيش عيون ، بس العمى عمى قلب مو عمى عيون 
ألاء بقهر وهي شووي وبتصيح :: مااالت عليش هفففف احين لازم اركب اغيير ثيابي
إيمان ابتسمت :: يعني تستحي تقعدني ويانا كذا مثلاُ ؟؟ 
ألاء ضحكككت :: لا لا لا لا بس ما احب اقعد بماي اتقرف من روحي هع 
مريم دلعت صوتها :: يااااي 
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههه بلا تعليق انتين وهي ، احين بتقولوا " وهي تقلدهم " دلوووعه 
" وبغرور " فديتني وفديت دلعي ما أحلاه كل كلامكم عني من غيرتكم 
مروى كحت بعنف :: كككح كككككح ماي ماي شرقت من كببر الشلخ 
البنات ضحكوا علييهاا بقوووة 
جنان تحاول توقف ضحك :: ههـ خلاص ههـ مروه ههـ سكتي " وبخبث " ههـ خل ولوي تقول لينا لويش مخلتنا نتجمع ...! 
ألاء ضخكت :: ملقوووفه ما تهوني .؛
جنان ضحكت :: نوووب 
ألاء ابتسمت بأسى :: تبغوا تعرفوا ويش فيني ؟ 
مروى :: ويشش فيشش ؟ 
ألاء وهي تحاول تمسك دموعها ، وبــِ بطئ :: فراس بيتقدم ليي قريب ..! 
البنات عدى إيمان ومريم :: ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش !!!
إيمان بعدم استيعاب :: مين فراس ؟ 
ألاء انفجرت ضحك :: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مريم تطالعها بستغراب :: ويش فيش ولوي ، جنيتي ، ما قالت شي البنية ..
ألاء بهستيريا :: ههههه ما تعرف فراس ، هههههههه " وبألم " هذا بطل ألامي واحزاني كلها .
إيمان هزت راسها بالنفي :: يعني تحبيه ؟ 
مروى ضربتها على راسها بخفة :: هع لا العكس صحيح 
إيمان داخت من الغموض :: يعني تكرهه ، مين هذا الانسان ،؟ 
مريم ابتسمت بمرح :: بشرفش بمعرفته " وبهدوء " هذا ولد عمة ألاء ويبغى يتقدم ليها 
إيمان ابتسمت :: طيب ارفضيه دامش تكرهيه ..! 
ألاء ابتسمت :: وهذا الي بيصير 
إيمان :: زين وشو السالفه بالضبط اني ما فهمت عددل 
ألاء ضحكت :: ياصديقتي المصونة هذا ولد عمتي يبغى يتقدم ليي ويحجزني او يحيرني له لين ما اتخرج من المدرسة 
إيمان ابتسمت :: زين لويش مو موافقه عليه ؟ 
ألاء بألم " لأني أحب شخص مو ملكي " :: أكبر مني بِ 10 سنوات 
إيمان زمت شفايفها :: أني عادي عندي هالفارق " ابتسمت " بس طبعاً أنتين براحتش تقدري تختاري الانسب لش ..! 
ألاء ابتسمت ،
مروى بتفكير :: ألاءوه ابغى اشوف فراس 
ألاء ما فهمت :: كيف ؟ 
مروى بعبط :: يعني ابغى اشوف شكله وفيسه ، من صورة له مثلاً 
ألاء بستنكار :: وكيف اجيب لش صورته ..؟
جنان بتفكير :: من الفيس حقه 
ألاء سكتت تعرف لما يشوفه بيقعد يرموا عليها نغزات 
لكذا ما تبغى 
إيمان بخبث :: هي انتي لا يكون تغاري عليه 
ألاء صرخت بستنكار :: me !!!!!
البنات فطسوا ضحك علييييها 
إيمان بمرح :: عجل قومي جيبي اللابتوب خلصينا 
ألاء بستسلام :: أوكي 
وقامت تجيبه 
دقايق ودخلت باللاب 
قعدت وفتحت الفيس حقها 
فتحت قروب العيله 
وراوتهم صورته ، 
زينب بمرح :: ألاءوه بترفضي هالخقه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: المشكله اني ما اشوفه خقه ، اشوفه عادي جداً 
زهراء :: حرام عليش ألاءوه إذا هو عادي 
ألاء هزت اكتافها بنعومة :: مو ذنبي اني اشوفه كذا خخخخخ ذنب عيوني 
مروى سحبت اللاب وهي ترفع لآخر الصفحة ،
لحتى وقفت فوق عند كل الاعضاء ..
أول شخص طاحت عليه هو . . . 
مروى بستهبال :: يمه يمه من ذا ابو غمازه ألاءوه ؟ 
ألاء ضحكت :: ما تشوفي الاسم 
جنان بستهبال :: حسين آلـ .. 
يا رباه لا تقولي هذا ولد عمش 
ألاء ضحكت :: إييه هذا ولد عمي 
زهراء بنبهار :: يحق لش تقول فراس مو حليو دام عندش كل هالجمال " وبستفسار " كم عمره ذآ شكله صغير 
ألاء بدت تغار يمدحوه قدامه بس ما تقدر تقول شي ، حاولت تتماسك :: هذا أكبر مني بسنه 
إيمان بعدم تصديق واستنكار :: بتقنعيني أن هذا في ثاني ثانوي ! مستحييل ما خطت شواربه 
ألاء هزت اكتافها :: عادي يعني مو مشكلة تخط شواربه عشان يصير في ثاني ثانوي خخخ 
زينب ضحكت :: زين لويه هو الادمن وياش ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: هع لأن مره تشابقنا ، شباب العيله يقولوا ما يبغوا مدير القروب بنية ، قلت ليهم خير تبغوا تسقطوني ، قالوا لا تحطي وياش مدير منا ، وسوينا تصويت وطلع التصويت على حسين 
إيمان ضحكت بخبث :: ألاءوه بالله ما تحبيه !
ألاء طلعت عيونها :: نععععم 
إيمان فطست ضحك :: دخلي عواينش وآسفين موب قصدنا 
ألاء مدت لسانها ليها وفي داخلها " آآه يا إيمان ، تسأليني ، أحبه ! ، كلمة أحبه قليلة فيه ، حبي الي رافقني من بداية مراهقتي ، 
أول ما دخلت كنت مراهقه بجد ، 
فرحانة بحبيبها ، تبغى تعترف له بحبها 
تتخيله يحبه 
عشت أحلام وردية 
بس ما استمرت هالحاله إلا فتره بسيطه يمكن شهرين 
بعدها عقلي صار اكبر ،
صررت اشوف حبي له غلط 
صرت اشوف نفسي غلط 
صرت اتمنى أني ما حبيته ـ
حاولت اقنع نفسي اني ما احبه !
بس ما تغير شي أبداً ما تغير 
بس ما صرت اشوف احلام وردية وياه 
صرت كاتمه حبي في قلبي ..!
حملته ثلاث سنين ، 
ووما أحد عرف عنه غيرها بس
آه يا قلبي آه "
جنان طلعت ألاء من افكارها بمرح واستعباط :: أقول فتايا خلينا نلعب لعبة الصراحة 
إيمان بقرف :: يع جنانوه من كثر ما يسوها في الروايات كرهتها نو بليز ما نبي نلعبها 
مريم ضحكت :: خلاص ما دام عجبتش ست إيمان اللعبه , عندي حل آخر ، 
البنات بستفهام :: وشو..! 
مريم رمت حالها على الكنب 
وغمضت عيونها 
وبصوت مليان هدوووء :: سوو زيي وكل وحده تقول الي في قلبها 
البنات ابتسموا ورموا روحهم على الكنب وغمضوا عيونهم 
بدووون آي تردد 
عدا إيمان ..! 
ألاء فتحت عيونها :: إيمي ما راح تسوي زينا ..؟
إيمان بتردد :: ما دري 
ألاء ابتسمت :: تعالي ويانا وآي شي بتقوليه تأكدي أنش رميتيه في بير ، صح بنات ؟ 
البنات :: يس أفكورس 
إيمان رمت حالها وياهم 
وغمضت عيونها 
مروى بصوت هادي :: نفس عميييق بنات 
الككككل أخذ نفس 
وعم الهدوووووء المكان 
ما ينسمع في المكان 
غيير انفاسهم 
شهيييق عميييق 
يليه زفيير 
زفير يطلعوا وياه كل هم علق بقلبهم 
وشهيق وزفير مره آخرى ..! 
قطع أجواء الصمت صوت مريم 
مريم بصوت هادئ :: بنات لو تمر عليكم وحده شاذه زي منى وتسوي ليكم زي الي تسوي ليي ، 
ويش تسوو ؟؟ 
مروى :: ليش لحين منى مجننتنش ؟ 
مريم بصوت مخنوق :: تطورت وصارت تهددني لأني أصدها 
إيمان بصوت هادئ :: مين منى ، وبعدين what is these ؟ اكتشفت جوانب جديده فيكم اليوم ..! 
مريم :: ..... ( لا رد ) 
تحس أنها لو بترد بتنهار 
ففضلت الصمت ،
ردت عنها ألاء 
ألاء تنهدت :: منى وحده تحب مريم .. أكبر منا بسنه في صف ثاني ثانوي .. مريم كانت تعطيها وجه وتكلمها قبل ما تقول ليها أنها " تـــــــحـــــــبـــــــها " 
ولما اعترفت لمريم بحبها المزعوم ومريم ما صارت تعطيها وجه .. صارت تدق على مريم في البيت بس مريم تسكر في وجهها .. إلى أن حست أن ما بقى عندها كرامة .. فصارت ترجعها بالتهديد ,
" تنهدت ألاء بتعب " وهذي كل القصة 
جنان عاقده حواجبها :: كيف تهديد ؟
مريم بصوت فيه غبنة :: ترسل رسايل على جوالي وتحط بعد على مكتبي في المدرسة باسم مجهول ..!
إيمان بعدم تصديق :: أحين في ناس في القطيف جديه ؟ 
ألاء :: آآآه بس وش نقول ! " تنهدت ألاء بحزن " وأني صايره ما أخذ راحتي في بيت جدي لا بالكلام ولا بالتصرفات ، كل شي يربطوه بِ " فراس " 
"وبستهزاء وصوت متغبن " حتى لما شرى له جوال زي الي عندي قالوا القلوب عند بعضها 
مروى ابتسمت :: طيب يمكن هو سمع انه جوالش كذا وحب يشتري زيش
ألاء بستنكار :: مستحيييل ما أصدق فيه ناس بهالسطحيه ، وبعدين ليش يشتري زيي ؟ 
جنان بتردد :: يمكن يحبش 
ألاء هزت راسها بنفي :: لا لا لا لا ما يحبني ما يحبني " وبغصة " ولا أبغاه يحبني ..!
زهراء بهدوء :: ليش يعني ؟ فيه أحد يحصل له أحد يحبه ويرفض ؟
ألاء تنهدت بألم " طيييب إذا كنت أحب غييره ويش أسوي ؟ " :: لأني برفضه ما أبغاه يحبني ، مهما كان هو ولد عمتي ، وما أرضى عليه , " فجأة لاح ليها طيف لجين ، وتذكرت ، حسين يحبها ، حسين يحبها ..! قالت بصوت غامض كئيب خالي من الحياة " ويمكن أفكر أوافق عليه مستقبلاً 
مروى بعددم تصديق :: لاا ألاء متطورة ، يمكن توافقي عليه ؟؟ من متى ..؟
ألاء ببسمة صفراء :: من اليوم ورايح ..!
مريم قالت بعصبية :: لا تناقضي نفسش ألاء 
ألاء وهي بتصيح :: ما أقدر ما أقدر ، غصب عني والله غصب عني 
زينب بدون فهم :: أنتي ويش تقولي ؟ 
مريم تنهدت بألم :: هالغبية تقول يمكن توافق " وبكذب " عشان لا تصير مشاكل بين أبوها وعمتها 
ألاء حست روحها بتضحك " هه عشان أبوي وعمتي ؟ أبوي عمره ما رد ليي طلب ولا راح يجبرني إذا قلت مو موافقة ، دايماً أخلي أبوي سبب وهو ماله دخل ، وعمتي ما بتزعل لأنها تعرف إن هالشي قسمه ونصيب ، كللللله لأني أحبه ، هذا الكذب كله بسببه ، آآآه وياليت بعد كل هذا أكرهههك يا ليييييت ...! "
إيمان بهدوء :: لا تناقضي نفسش ألاء ولا تجبري نفسش على عيشه ما تبغيها ، عمتش وأبوش مردهم بيتصالحوا لو تشابقوا ، بس أنتين لا تورطي نفس لأنه لا طاح الفاس بالراس ما راح ينففع شي ولا يرجع الماضي ..!
مريم تنهدت :: سمعتي ويش قالت إيمان لش ، فككككري عدل ولا تخلي سببش البايخ يدمر مستقبلش " تعمدت ما تذكر السبب عشان تفهم ألاء " 
ألاء بألم " تقولي ليي بايخ ، أنه يحححب غيري بايخ ؟ ويا ليت الي يحبها آي أحد يا لييييت " :: طيييب 
إيمان تنهدت بعمممق :: تصدقوا توقعت بس أني الي مهمومة فيكم ..! 
مروى بصوت ساخر :: ما أحد يخلى من الهم ..!
إيمان بألم " خلااااص ما عاد فيني أكتم أكثثر ، هم فضفضوا وارتاحوا ، وأنييي !!! 
لاااا أنتين ويش بتقولي .. بتقولي أمي ما تحبني .. بتقولي أخوي يشك فيني .. بتقولي أني مريضه نفسيه ؟؟؟ خلش ساكته أحسن" 
.
.
في المجلس عند الشباب 
ღ.
ღ . 
ღ.
يلعبوا كورة في الاكس بوكس 
والحماس واصل آخر الدنيا عندهم 
أحمد بحماس :: قووووول ، حسينوووه قوم خسرت دور فراس 
حسين ابتسم بأسى لأنه تذكر ألاء " هه مو بس يعني حبي اخسره ويروح لفراس ، 
مو هو بس يعني حتى في اللعبة " :: أوك 
قام وقعد على الكنب وهو يطالعهم 
قاعدين على الارض هع من طقوسنا ان احنا ما نقدر نلعب الا على الارض 
سحبت جوالي وفتحت الوتس اب 
وجتني فكره 
امممم لا لا لاتتهور حسين 
زين بجرب ما فيها شي الرسالة 
بس ما عمري رسلت ليها رسالة زي كذا 
طيب اخاف تتغير وياي , 
ارسل او لا 
بس ما عمري كنت متهور وخليت مشاعري تقودني
زين بس مره ، هالمره بس 
واذا تغيرت أشوف دبره بعدين 
بس هالمره 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
.
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ . 
ღ.
رن جوالها بنغمة الوتس آب 
بس بدون ما تفتح عيونها مدت إيدها وطفته وسوته صامت 
لأن هي مو مصدقه الي تسمعه 
إيمان بصوت مخنوق :: زين برايكم الي امها كل تشك فيها وتحسسها انها ما تسوي شي عدل 
هي حالة طبيييعية ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت لأنها فاهمه الموضوع :: إيمان كل ام لازم تخاف على بتها
وبعدين كل الامهات في فترة المراهقه يصيروا شديدين 
إيمان تنهدت :: يعني انتين امش كذا ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: كيف يعني ؟ 
إيمان ودموعها تطيح :: يعني ما تحبش ، كل تبغى تشوف ويش تسوي في اللاب توب 
ما تحترم خصوصيتش ؟ 
ألاء بهدوء :: ما فيه أم ما تحب بتها ، وعادي لو تبغى تشوف الي اسويه دام أني ما أسوي شي غلط 
إيمان بغبنة :: لا فيه امي ما تحبني ..! وأني ما أسوي شي غلط بس ما أبغاها تشوف 
لأن هذا خصوصيتي ، المفروض توثق في تربيتها 
ألاء ابتسمت :: ايمي ترى حتى أني لفترة كنت أحس أمي ما تحبني ، لأنها تدور مصلحتي ولو بالشده ، 
إيمان أحنا اهالينا ما تعودوا على أنهم يطلعوا حبهم 
تربوا في مجتمع متشدد في هذي الاشياء 
إيمان :: يعني أنتين كنتي تحسي أمش ما تحبش
ألاء :: آيي من زمان لكن ، بس أحين أعرف أنها تحبني 
أني بتها الوحيييده مستحيييل ما تحبني ، بس هي تبغى مصلحتي 
إيمان ارتاحت من هذا الجانب وبدت تقتنع " أمي ما تعصب عليي إلا لأنها تبغى مصلحتي " 
وتنهدت :: زين لو كان أخوش يشك فيش 
ألاء انصدمت ، لأنها أول مره تسمع هالسالفه 
ما قالت ليي مروى عنها !! :: كيفا يشك ؟ 
إيمان بغبنة :: يعني أنه في أحد يزعجش بالمكالمات بس أنتين ما تردي ، وعشان تعرفيه حفظتيه بإسم بنية ، وبعجين يرد ويسمعه صوت رجال ويشك 
ألاء تنهدت :: خبرييه بالحقيقة 
إيمان بغبنة :: ما بيصدق عيلتنا متشددة 
مروى بصدمة وعصبية :: إيمانووووه لويه ما قلتي ليي مو أني الي قلت لش أحفظيه بإسم بنية 
" وبغبنة وتأنيب ضمير " لوييش ما قلتي 
إيمان تصيح :: ويش بتسوي يعني ؟ 
مروى بتهور :: باكلمه وبقول له ان اني الي خليتش تحفظيه بإسم بنية 
إيمان تنهدت :: لا مروى ما ابغاشـ .... 
مروى قاطعتها :: خلاص ايمي رسليه لي وانتين ساكته 
إيمان ابتسمت :: مشكووورة ، ما توقعت حل المشكلة سهل كذا 
ألاء ابتسمت :: لما نفضفض لغيرنا ويعطينا حل لمشاكلنا جد حزتها يصير حل مشاكلنا اسهل 
إيمان ابتسمت " اليوم ارتحت من هم كبييير 
ما توقعت ان الإنسان لما يفضفض يرتاح كذا " 
.
.
[ .. آخر الليل .. ] 
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ . 
ღ. 
دخلت غرفتي مبتسمة 
غييرت جو في قعدتنا اليوم 
على الاقل تناسيت انه يحب غيري 
بفرحتي بإيمان 
الي وعدت أنها تتغير دتناسيتها شوي وراح أحاول أتناسى أكثر
ما دمت ما أقدر أنسى 
انسدحت على سريرها وهي تفتح جوالها وتشوف الوتس آب 
بدت تفرفر لين وصلت لرسالة من 
حسين ؟ 
لا مو معقول 
فتحت الرسالة وشافته وانصدمت من متى هو يرسل هالاشياء 
هي عاديه وما فيه شي بس حسين ما يرسل لييي أبداً أبداً 
يمكن نكت وقلييييل بعد 
بس أنه يرسل ليي هالشي مستحيل ..! 
أكييد كان يقصد لجين 
لييييييييش كل ما قلت بتناسى ما أقدر ؟ 
لا لازم أعرف لجين تحبه أو لا ؟ 
رفعت جوالي بتردد :: هلا لجون 
لجين ابتسمت :: هلا بيش لولي ، أخبارش ؟ 
ألاء تنهدت :: بخييير ..! وأنتي ؟ 
لجين :: الحمد لله ,,
ألاء " أسأل لو لا ، بس كيف منيه والطريق أسألها تحبي لو لا ،
اممم " :: لجين بقول لش شي ،
لجين ابتسمت :: ها وشو ؟
ألاء بهمس وتردد :: أنتين تحبي ؟ 
لجين فتحت عيونها بصدمه ورفست مصطفى الي كان جنبها وفتحت السبيكر 
وسوت صوتها متردد :: ليش ؟ 
ألاء بغبنة :: تحبي أنتين لو لا 
لجين بتمثيل وخجل :: آيي أحب 
ألاء انهارت بس حاولت تتماسك شوي :: من هو ؟ 
لجين سوت روحها مترددة :: حسين ولد خالي 
ألاء حاولت تتماسك بس فلت منها شهقة 
وهالشهقه تلتها شهقات كثيرة 
لجين خافت تنهار
توها امس تمسع عن فراس 
وأحين عن حسين وهي تحبه 
مستحيل تكون ما تحبه بعد الي سوته 
لجين بخوف :: يا مجنونة أمزززح ، أنتين تحبيه ؟ 
لاء تشهق :: لجين لا تلعبي عليي انتين تحبيه صح ؟ 
لجين تحاول تهديها :: ألاء والله والي خلق السما والارض ما احبه 
ألاء حست أنها زودتها ، وفضحت حالها حاولت تتهرب من الموضوع :: لجين بسكـ . . . 
لجين بعصبية :: لا ما تسكري قبل ما تقولي ليي ، تحبيه يا مجنونة صح 
ألاء بضعف :: إيه 
لجين ابتسمت بعدم تصديق :: ما توقعتش تحبي 
ألاء بأسى :: بس ترى هو يحبش 
لجين طالعت في مصطفى بقهر :: من الي قال لش 
ألاء بتردد :: مصطفى أخوش 
لجين ضحكت :: تصدقي مصطفى ، أصلاً حسين . . . 
قاطعتها ألاء :: أدري ما يحب أحد 
لجين حاولت تتكلم :: ألاء .. 
ألاء بهدوء :: خلاص لجين سكري الموضوع ولا تفتحيه أبداً 
" وبألم " وحرام عليش اذا عرف حسين أني أحبه 
لجين انقهرت :: مالت عليش انقلعي وما بقول له ولا راح افتح الموضوع أبداً ولا أنتين الي فتحتيه بقتلش 
ألاء ابتسمت :: أنزين يلا باي بنام 
لجين :: بايات 
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا
*

----------


## حلم لطيف

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد كل حدث يحمس لمعرفة التفاصيل المتبقيه

بالإنتضاااااااااااار بفارغ الصبر

----------


## حلم لطيف

وووو ل طولتي خيوووه بعد في تنزيل البارت الجديد

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*يا هلا حبيبتي 
سوري ع الغيبه بس مو بيدي 
إن شاء الله الليلة بنزل بارت إن ما نمت > توي مخلصه اليوم اختبارات ولين احين مو نايمه هههه 

اشوفج على خير الليله او بكره بالكثير*

----------


## حلم لطيف

يعطيش العافية وعقبال النجاح والتوفق ان شاءالله

ننتضر الجديد بكل تأكيد

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (21) © ..]*
*.*
*بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــــ ــــد مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرور عــــــــــــــامــــــــــــــــــان ،* 
*.*
*| .. المدرسة .. |* 
*.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ**.
**ღ**. 
**ღ**.*
*طلعت من القاعة متحمسة* 
*آخر أختبار ليها في المدرسة* 
*ولما طلعت من القاعة شافت مريم في وجهها* 
*توجهوا لبعض وتحاضنوا* 
*ألاء بفرح :: مبروووووك خلاص أخيراً بعد 12 سنة خلصنا مدرسة* 
*مريم ضحكت :: ايي من الحماس أحين وأني أوقع فرحانة هع* 
*آخر أختبار ليي في المدرسة وآخر توقيع* 
*تتفنت فيييه عدددل خخخخ* 
*ألاء فطست ضحك :: ههههه ما علينا ويش سويتي في الامتحان ؟* 
*مريم ابتسمت :: الحمد لله ، وأنتي ؟* 
*ألاء ابتسمت براحة :: مي تو خلنا ننزل تحت* 
*مريم :: يلا* 
*ألاء تنهدت وهم يمشوا :: ايي من يصدق أن تخرجنا من المدرسة ، كأن أمس كنا في أول ابتدائي ، واليوم في ثالث ثانوي* 
*مريم تنهدت :: ايه مرت الايام بسسرعه* 
*ألاء ابتسمت بآسى :: مريم مو مستوعبه أني لحين أحبه ، حتى أنشغالي بالدراسة* 
*عشان النسبة ما نساني وياه ،* 
*مريم حست بحزنها وحبت تغير جوها :: من الدكتور ؟* 
*ألاء ابتسمت وبمياعه :: أي ولد عمي الدكتور حبيبي* 
*مريم ضحكت :: مالت عليش وعليه إذا الدكتور ولد عمش مدري حبيبش* 
*أني أخويي بكبره دكتوووور* 
*ألاء ضحكت :: يلا عقبالنا إن شاء الله نصير دكاتره خخخخ* 
*مريم ابتسمت وهم يشوفوا صاحباتهم تحت* 
*توجهوا لبعض وسوو حلقة وهم مو مصدقين* 
*إيمان بعدم تصديق وهبالة :: أحد يسطرني كف عشان أصدق ، أحنا خلصنا مدرسة ؟* 
*خلاص مدرسة بح ؟*
*مروى ضحكت :: أني أحد يسطرني كف عشان أصدق إن بنت عمي الهاديه* 
*الي جت قبل سنتين صارت مهبولة حدها ، وكله منكم* 
*ألاء بدفاع :: والله ما أحد ضربها على إيدها وقال ليها تصير كذا ، هي بنفسها تغيرت* 
*إيمان بعبط :: لا والله ومن عاشر قوماً أربعين يوماً ، صار منهم* 
*كم عاشرتكم أني ؟* 
*مريم مدت لسانها :: مالت عليش أنتين وفيسش* 
*جنان تضحك :: خلاص يا جماعة الخير خلونا نقعد ونسولف لآخر مره في المدرسة* 
*زينب :: ياوو بتوحشني المدرسة آوي آوي* 
*زهراء حست بغبنة :: أنيي بعد ما أصدق هاذي آخر مره نلبس مريول* 
*إيمان شهقت :: آهــــــــــــــئ المفروض نصور مو ؟* 
*ألاء طلعت كامها ببتسامة :: مايهمكيش حاقه مع ألاء مش حتئدر تغمض عينيك ،* 
*مروى ابتسمت :: بس أهم شي ننسخ الصوره بعددنا* 
*ألاء ابتسمت :: أكيييييييييد .. يلا قوموا خلنا نتصور* 
*قاموا ووقفوا عند شجرة* 
*ألاء ضحكت :: لحظة كييف أصور وياكم أني ؟*
*مريم :: هع خلي وحده تجي مكانش* 
*ألاء وهي تشوف وحده تمر :: لو سمحتي ممكن تصورينا ؟*
*البنت ابتسمت :: أوكي .*
*البنات تجمعوا قدام الشجرة وسوو حلقة* 
*ومدوا إيدهم بعلامة النصر " حبتين "* 
*وابتسموا* 
*" تـــــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــك "* 
*.*
*.*
*[ .. في بيت ألاء .. ]* 
*.*
*.*
*دخلت ألاء البيت وهي مو مصدقة* 
*وحاسه بغبنة ، أحين هي ما عادت طالبة ثانوية* 
*هي بتصير في الجامعه ،* 
*الجامعه* 
*دق قلبها بقووة وبطنها مغصها* 
*الله يستر من نسبتي ، ان شاء الله على قد تعبي* 
*والقدرات والتحصيلي ، يا ماما لازم أذاكر* 
*اليوم بس باخذ اجازة وبطلع ويا ريم نهيت هع* 
*دخلت غرفتها* 
*وتمددت على سريرها* 
*وهي تتذكر الليلة الي اكتشفت لجين أنها تحب حسين* 
*لحين منقهره من حالي لأني كشفت أوراقي ليها* 
*أني ما أبغى أحد يعرف بحبي الفاشل* 
*حب ماله موقع في الحياة* 
*متأكدة هالحب مصيرة الفشل* 
*تنهدت* 
*بس الاسبوع هذا* 
*كان أسبوع صدمات ليي* 
*لأن اليوم الثاني أبويي قال ليي عن فراس* 
*ابتسمت ،* 
*ورفضته ، وارتحت من موضوعه وما عاد أحد يفتحه ليي* 
*بس الغريب أنه لحين ما خطب* 
*وهذا الي مسبب ليي خوف* 
*معقول يرد يتقدم ليي ؟ معقول* 
*معقول يحبني ؟* 
*لا مستحيييييييييييييييييييل* 
*إن شاء الله لا ما يحبني لأني مستحيل أقبل فيه* 
*فجأة قمت بسرعة وانا متحمسه وفتحت جوالي*
*على طول في الوتس آب في قروبنا* 
*وكتتبت " التحرر المقدس "* 
*أول من رد عليي حسين* 
*ياه وحشني والله ،،* 
*حسين :: مبروووك خلاص تخرجتي من المدرسة ، إن شاء الله النسبة تمام* 
*بس ذاكري عدل للقدرات والتحصيلي لأنه أهم* 
*ألاء :: ههه الله يبارك فيك ، شفت ضبعنا وتخرجنا ، إن شاء الله ربي ما يضيع جهد أحد والنسبة آب ، لا تذكرني من أتذكرهم يعورني بطني ، بذاكر بس باخذ اليوم استراحة* 
*حسين :: أها موفقه بنت العم ، افتكينا من هالاشياء والله وصصرنا دكاتره ، بس إن شاء الله ما ينزل معدلي السنه عشان لا يحولوني علوم طبيه هههه* 
*ألاء :: جميعاً ، ههههه أما حسينوه أتخيل ينزلوك ، فشلة أحس ، عسى ذاكرت عدل ؟* 
*حسين :: خخخخ إيه ، ذاكرت بس مفكره المواد زي موادكم والله الاسئلة زي اسئلتكم ؟* 
*ألاء بلعت ريقها بخوف :: تراك تخوفني وتوترني زيادة خخخخ* 
*حسين :: خخخخ لا ما أخوفش بس أعلمش بالحقيقة المرة عشان لا تنصدمي بالواقع* 
*ألاء :: هع ، يلا باي بنام ليي شوي وحشني النوم هع* 
*حسين :: نوم العوافي ، مع السلامة* 
*ألاء ابتسمت :: الله يعافيك ويسلمك* 
*وسكرت جوالي*
*تنهدت ألاء* 
*ما أدري والنهاية ويا قلبي ؟* 
*أبغى أنساه لأنه ما يحبني* 
*ابتسمت* 
*على الاقل هو ما يحب أحد* 
*يمكن هالشي يريح قلبي* 
*ولو شويه ، شويه بس !!*

----------


## حلم لطيف

ماشاءالله كبروا البنات هههه وأحداث شيقة
عساش على القوة ,, وننتضر البارت الجديد بكل شوق

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*هلا حبيبتي 
والله الجزء أطول من هذا 
بس من الصباح أحاول أنزل ومو راضي ينزل 
تعببببببببببت والله >< 
*

----------


## حلم لطيف

غريبة ..!! يلا إن شاءالله يضبط وياش في وقت ثاني

بالتوفيييق خيووه

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*:
:
[ . . مكان آخر ولأول مره نذهب إليه . . ]
" الساعه 4 عصراً "
:
:
فتحت عيونها بنزعاج على صوت جوالها
ما لبث هالانزعاج إلا وزال
لما عرفت صاحب النغمة
فزت وهي مبتسمة بحب
رفعته من الطاولة وحطته على أذنها
وبصوت مبحوح :: هلا شودي
المتصل ابتسم على دلعه :: هلا وردتي ، " وبحنان " شكلي قطعت عليش نومتش
وسعت ابتسامتها :: عادي يا قلبي فدووه لسماع صوتك
المتصل تنهد :: آه أنا من غير شي مشتاق ، أحين سمعت صوتش وأشتقت زيادة ، وحشتيييني جوريتي
جوري بحزن :: مو كثري جواد ، متى ترجع القطيف ؟
جواد ابتسم بخبث :: والله ما أدري على حسب ، متى أخلص امتحانات واكون ناجح أو لا
واذا نجحت على ما تطلع وثيقة التخرج
جوري تجمعت الدموع في عيونها :: يعني وشو ؟
جواد بحزن مصطنع :: يعني مطولة رجعتي ، حياتي أنزلي تحت مرسل لش هدية
جوري ابتسمت متعوده على هداياه :: طيب بس خليك وياي على الخط
جواد ابتسم :: أوكي
قامت جوري بسرعة من سريرها ، ونزلت تحت
مو جديد أنه يرسل ليها هدايا على البريد
يا قلبي عليه يتذكرني حتى في سفره
وصلت أخر درجة وشهقت وهي تشوف الواقف
رجولها ما عادت تحملها
وقعدت على الدرج
جواد ضحك وتوجه ليها
نزل لمستوها وحضنها
جوري بصوت مخنوق :: أنت جواد ؟
جواد ابتسم وبعبط :: لا جنيه
جوري رفعت راسها من صدره وضربته عليه :: دب لويه ما قلت ليي أنك بتجي
جواد ابتسم :: مفاجأة
جوري وهي توقف وياه وتمشي للصالة :: وأحلى مفاجأة يا قلبي " شهقت بقوة وهي تشوف شكلها على مراية الصالة " آهــــــــــــئ حالتي كديشه
وجات بتركض فوق
جواد ضحك على تعبيرها ومسك إيدها :: في عيوني قمر والله
جوري ضربت إيده وهي مبرطمة :: لعب عليي " توجهت للمراية وهي شوي وتصيح "
شعري كشه
قاطعها جواد :: شعرش ناعم يا شلاخه
جوري برطمت زيادة وركضت فوق :: خلاص روح بيتكم أني ما أحبك ، وبركب أنام
جواد رفع حاجبه :: لا والله
جوري التفت له من نص الدرج وبستهبال :: إيه والله
جواد ابتسم وقعد على الكنب
خخخ بتنزل بعد شوي ،
مرتي وأعرفها
تنهد وغمض عيونه بتعب
وهي يتذكر آخر مره جا القطيف
:
.:: في الماضي ::.
:
رجع من سفره ودخل بيتهم
توجه لغرفة صاحب هالبيت ، وعموووده ؛
فتح الباب ؛ ومثل ما توقع من الضوء المتسلل من أسفل الباب
كان صاحب هالغرفة قاعد على الكرسي
وماسك سبحته
ويصلي على النبي ويستغفر ويدعي لولده بالتوفيق
ابتسم جواد بشوق وحنان :: قواك الله أبويي
الاب ابتسم وهو يوقف :: الله يقوليك يبه ، وصلت بالسلامة ؟
جواد وهي يحب راس أبوه :: إي توني واصل ، وعلى طول جيت لك طيران ،
طمني عن صحتك ..
الاب ابتسم بود :: الحمد لله على كل حال
جواد بدى يسرد لأبوه ويش سوى في سفره
ومواقف الدراسة والجامعة ، لأبوووه
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــس !!!
:
.:: الواقع ::.
:
كل هذا ذكريات الماضي
أبووي وين خبرووني
أبوي تحت الثرى
وهذي مجرد ذكريات والواقع مختلف عنها
هو رجع من سفره
بس ما راح بيتهم الخالي بعد نوره
هو تربى وحيد ، عنده أخوان من أمه بس
أمه الي تطلقت من أبوه ورمته عليه لما بغت تتزوج
لأن زوجها رفض يربي ولد أحد غيره
أمـــــــــــــــــي
تنهد
من زمان ما زرتها مهما كان هي أمي ولازم أبرها
حتى لو ...
أنقطعت أفكاره على نزول أهم شخص في حياته
جوري أو زي ما يحب يسميها " وردتي ، جوريتي "
ابتسم لما شافها مغيره ثيابها
جواد بمزح :: ترى مافيه فايده شكلش من شوي ثبت
جوري مدت بوزها وتجمعت دموعها في عيونها > دلوعة :: ما أحبك يا الدفش ،
جواد قام وهو يضحك ويحضنها :: يعني ما تعودتي على دفاشتي يا عمري ، تعرفي أنه مو قصدي كذا ، والله أنتين تصيري أحلى وحده في الدنيا حتى لو لابسه خيشه
جوري حقرته وهي لحين مادة بوزها
جواد سحب خشمها بلطف :: آسف يا قلبي " وباس خدها "
جوري ابتسمت بخجل ودلع :: بسامحك لأني طيبه
جواد ابتسم ليها بحب ورد سرح شوي
جوري تحرك إيده :: جوادي
جواد رجع للواقع :: هلا
جوري مدت بوزها :: في ويش تفكر ؟
جواد تنهد :: أبغى أزور أمي من زمان ما زرتها
جوري ضمت كفه بين كفينها :: خلاص يا قلبي بروح وياك لأني من زمان ما زرت عمتي =)
جواد تنهد بحب :: الله لا يحرمني منش
جوري ابتسمت :: ولا منك
جواد ابتسم :: عندي لش مفاجاة ثانية
جوري تحمست :: وشوو ؟
جواد ابتسم :: رجعت بلا عوده
جوري عقدت حواجبها بستغراب لمدة ثواني
بعدين وسعت ابتسامتها وهي تصرخ :: والــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــه !! يعني خلصت دراسة ؟
هز جواد راسه بالايجاب
وجوري حضنته بفرح
لفت على أصوات وراها
أبوها يسلم على جواد :: خلعتينا بصراخش
جوري بحرج ودلع :: بابي يعني تبغاني أعرف أن جواد خلص دراسة وما أفرح ؟
أبوها ضحك :: لا لاتخلي شي في خاطرش
مدت جوري لسانها بمرح ، وبعدين سألت جواد :: من متى مخلض ؟
جواد ابتسم :: من أسبوع تقريباً خلصت كل إجراءاتي
جوري شهقت :: الله ولا نزلت إلا ألحين ، " تخصرت " ما يندرى ويش كنت تسوي هناك !!
جواد فطس ضحك :: عشان لا أشغلش عن أمتحاناتش ، ها شوفي من أول يوم خلصتي أنا نزلت
جوري بنص عيون :: متأكد ؟
جواد ضحك :: لا
أبوها ضحك :: أخلييكم أحين
جواد ابتسم :: عمي أنا باخذ جوري وبطلع وييها
أبو جوري هز راسه بالموافقه وهو يركب
جواد مسك إيد جوري :: يلا روحي البسي عباتش بدور وياش
جوري راحت بدون ما تقول شي ورجعت بعباتها
وطلعوووا ؛
( جوري : 18 سنة ، اليوم خلصت أختباراتها ، تخصص علمي )
مخطوبة لـــ /
( جواد : 23 سنة للتو أنتهى من دراسة الهندسة في امريكا )
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
ضحكت على كلمة مريم :: بلا هباله
مريم بعبط :: لا جد أحسها جاية من بيئة نائيه ، أختلعت لما دخلونا عليها عشان جايبين 100 الترم الأول هع
ألاء ضحكت :: أشوى أن أحنا مو في قاعة وحدة والله جان قالوا أحنا نغش هع
مريم ضحكت :: أقول أنتين وفيسش سكري الموضوع " تنهدت " أخيييييراً خلصنا مدرسة
ألاء ضحكت :: كم مره قلتيها اليوم
مريم بستهبال :: لربما مائة مرة
ألاء دفتها :: هي مائة قلتيها خطأ ، هي مئه " وبستهبال " ترى هذي من الاخطاء الاملائيه الشائعه
مريم حطت راسها بين ايدها :: لآه لآه ماهذا الغوبار من متوسط كح كح
ألاء ضحكت :: أقول أنتين وفيسش سكري سالفة المدرسة والدراسة
" وبصوت راجي مضحك " بس اليوم خلينا نفتك بلييز
مريم ابتسمت :: خخخ جب أقول بلا دلاعه
ألاء ضحكت :: جب يجبج يا غبيه " وبحماس " فيه سالفه أنما إيه
مريم تحمست :: ويش صاير
ألاء :: تخيلي فيه حرامي داخل على ناس بيتهم ، في الليل وهم نايمين ، دخل غرفة البنات
مريم فتحت شفايفها بصدمه وفهاوه :: وششو !!
ألاء :: ولا بعد حسوا له تخيلي قعدوا وشافوا حرامي في نص غرفتهم
مريم خافت :: ويحي ، تخيلي يدخل علينا
ألاء ضحكت وهي تكمل :: ولا بعد هددهم أنه أن تكلموا بيشوفوا شي ما شافوه
البنية الكبيرة ما سوت شي
والصغيرة قامت تصيح فراح ليها يهددها
قامت الكبيره وكتبت رسالة بسرعه ورسلتها لأبوها
بس أبوها نايم وما شاف
ومن حسن حضها أنه في سكينه في غرفتهم
أخذتها وراحت تهدده ، وهو خاف وطلع
ولا بعد تخيلي مو ملثم وعرفوه وطلع من أهل الديرة
مريم ارتجفت :: يا ويلي نمت الليلة لا بالله ، فتحت جوالها
وكتب رسالة مضمونها " help me please "
وبخوف :: وليووه لو رسلتها لش أعرفي أني مو بخير
ألا ضحكت :: أسم الله عليش ، ويش بصير لش يعني بلا جبانة
مريم ضحكت وهي تفتح باب السيارة :: ماتدري ويش بصير ، أقول أنزلي خلصينا خلنا نتسوق
ألاء فتحت باب السيارة ونزلت وأخذت نفس عميق :: أمبيييه مو صج وحشني المجمع
مريم ابتسمت :: الي يشوفش كل يوم تجي له
ألاء ضحكت :: لا مو كل يوم بس متعوده أتسوق كل أسبوع وقطعت
هالعاده الجميلة بسبب الامتحانات لمدة شهر ونص وتبغيني ما أعبر عن دواخلي
مريم بنزعاج :: خلاص انزين عبري عن دواخلش بس لا تزعجينا
ضحكت ألاء ودخلوا المجمع
مريم بستهبال :: أني أبغى أروح parmod
ألاء ضحكت :: يعني غصب طيب تذكرينا بالمدرسة
مريم ضحكت :: غصباً عني يا أختي ، من دخلت السوق تذكرت معلمتنا الكيمياء العزيزة
وتعليقها على بضاعة parmod
ألاء ضحكت :: على الاقل لبسها مرتب وحلو مو سوليشن تلبس ماركات بس هيلق
مريم ضحكت :: إيه والله مو مهم الواحد يلبس ماركات على قد ماهو مهم يكون مرتب
ألاء ابتسمت بستهبال :: بس أحسنا خارقين واحنا نعرف المعلمة ويش لابسة
مريم تكمل عليها بستهبال :: عواينا مقصات " بجدية مصطنعه " يا أختي طالبات ويش تبغي منهم ؟
ألاء ضحكت وهي تأشر على محل :: أقول شوفي هالفستان جميل خلنا ندخل نشوفه عدل في المحل
مريم :: طييييب
وبدأوا رحلة التسوق ونسوا حالهم بين زحمة الملابس
:
[ .. الساعه 7:30 .. ]
:
مريم
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
مريم بعجله :: لولي أبغى أروح الحمام ضروري
ألاء بملل :: روحي أني بستناش هنا عند الكراسي
مريم دخلت الحمام
وكان فاضي
خافت وجت بتطلع بس أحد سحبها من إيدها ودفها على الجدار
ولزق فيها
شهقت لما عرفت الشخص
أبداً ، أبداً ما توقعت أنه يكووون هو
حاولت تخلص نفسها ودفته
طاح على الارض وحاول يتعدل
مريم فتحت شنطتها ودخلت إيدها داخل ولا طلعتها
دورت على الجوال بسرعه
حاولت تطلع الرسالة الي كتبتها في السياره ورسلتها
لـ ألاء
يا رب ألاء تعرف أنها مو مزحة
يا رب يا رب يا رب
أو أحد يدخل
آي شي ينقدني
يا رب بحق حبيبك محمد ،
غمضت عيونها بخووووف
وهي تترقب مصيرها
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
فتحت جوالها على رسالة مريم
وضحكت
فاضيه بنت خالتي تمزح
أكيد أنها تمزح أكيد
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا ،*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (22) © ..]
.
.
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوري
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
مدت ملعقة الآيسكريم لفمها وتوصخ خشمها بها
ضحكت وهي تمد إيدها عشان تسحب نشاف
بس جواد مسك إيدها
طالعت فيه بستفهام !
وبس شفت عيونه فهمت إيش يبغى
وشهقت :: آهـــــئ جوادوه لا
جواد ضحك وهو رافع حاجبه :: أحين صرت جوادوه " ورفع إيدها وعضها بقوة "
جوري صرخت بألم :: آي يا دفش عووورتني
جواد ضحك بنذالة
وجوري مدت بوزها وهو تسحب إيدها منه
وتسحب نشاف وتمسح خشمها
وبس خلصت رمت النشافه بطفوله عليه
جواد ضحك على حركتها ، وبصوت هادي :: خلنا ننزل البحر جورية
جوري ماده بوزها :: أنزل لحالك ، وبعدين أني جوري مو جورية شوهت أسمي
" وبقرف طفولي " ييييع وشو جورية
جواد ضحك وهو يسحب إيدها الي عضها ويبوسها بلطف :: أنزين أنا آسف
، وهذي بوسه مكان العضه إن شاء الله مسحت الآثر
جوري استحت وما ردت عليه
جواد ضحك :: ترى أحين بحملش وبنزل بش تعرفيني أسويها
جوري بروعة :: لا يلا خلنا ننزل
جواد ضحك
ونزلوا يتمشوا على البحر
جوري بسخرية :: جوادي يعني من زود الرومنسية جايبني كورنيش القطيف ؟
جواد ضحك :: والله وحشني هالكورنيش ، " تنهد " ما راح تعرفي غلاة كل شبر في القطيف إلا إذا تغربتي
جوري ابتسمت ،
جواد طالع فيها :: قمري ويش سوى في اختباراته ؟
جوري دق قلبها ومغصها بطنها :: يا ربي بموت خوف من النسبة وما أدري كم بجيب
جواد ضحك :: من دفارتش ، أنتين كم نسبتش الترم الأول ؟
جوري بتوتر :: 99,80
جواد ابتسم :: تمام إن شاء الله ما تنزل هالترم
جوري بخوف :: يّ رب ..
جواد مد إيده لـ إيدها يحاول يهديها :: وشخبار الرام ؟
جوري كشرت :: يه لا تذكرني بيه ، خخخ أول درجة ليي فيه عظيمة
جواد ضحك :: كم ؟
جوري بيأس :: 64 ، والله يستر من الاختبار الحقيقي
جواد ابتسم :: ترى أسئلة الرام اصعب من اسئلة القياس الحقيقية
جوري عكفت شفايفها بضيق :: أدري قالوا ليي خواتي
جواد بهدوء :: الله يوفقش يا قلبي
جوري من قلب :: ي الله " طالعت ساعتها وابتسمت " يلا رجعني البيت وروح بيتكم ريح ، أكيد أحين تعبان
جواد كشر وهمس :: من زينه بيتنا يريحني ، بروح فيه وبقعد ويا الغبار
جوري سمعته وضحكت :: لا أني أخلي خدامتنا تروح تنظفه كل اسبوع يعني البيت نظيف
جواد ابتسم ، وظل ساكت
ويش يقول ؟ ما فيه شي يعبر عن الي داخله ،
الحمد لله الي رزقني بيش يا جوري
وكأنه يعوضني بيش عن اشياء وايد
الحمد لله !!
.
.
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
دخلت الحمام
وكان فاضي
خافت وجت بتطلع بس أحد سحبها من إيدها ودفها على الجدار
ولزق فيها
شهقت لما عرفت الشخص
أبداً ، أبداً ما توقعت أنها تكووون منى
لا مو معقول لحييين تفكر تنتقم مني
يعني أحين هي تخرجت من المدرسة
وبعدها تفكر فيني آهئ مو معقول
حاولت تخلص نفسها ودفت منى
منى طاحت على الارض وحاولت تتعدل
مريم فتحت شنطتها ودخلت إيدها داخل ولا طلعتها
دورت على الجوال بسرعه
حاولت تطلع الرسالة الي كتبتها في السياره ورسلتها
لـ ألاء
يا رب ألاء تعرف أنها مو مزحة
يا رب يا رب يا رب
أو أحد يدخل
آي شي ينقدني
يا رب بحق حبيبك محمد ،
غمضت عيونها بخووووف
وهي تترقب مصيرها
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
فتحت جوالها على رسالة مريم
وضحكت
فاضيه بنت خالتي تمزح
أكيد أنها تمزح أكيد
بس هي قالت أنها لو رسلتها مو بخير
خلني أقول أشوفها
بس يمكن مقلب منها
لا لو مقلب أقدر أرده
بس لو كانت في خطر بتندم أني ما ساعدتها
بتندم وايييييييييييييييييد
قامت ألاء بخووووف وهي تتوجه للحمام
فتحت الباب وشهقت وهي تشوف منى
دفتها عن مريم بسرعة
ورفستها في بطنها
وصرخت :: حقيييييرة
منى ضحكت :: ويعني كلمتش ذي بتخليني أتراجع ، أحين عندي بدل الضحيه ضحيتين
ألاء توترت بس ضحكت بتريقة :: يا ماما أنتي ما تقدري تسوي شي ليي
منى بسخرية :: وليش ؟
ألاء طلعت مراية من شنطتها وكسرتها ورفعت جزء حاد :: لأنش بتموتي قبل لا تقربي
" بتهديد " إن قربتي لوحده منا بتشوفي
منى طالعت في مريم
وهي تفكر
وبعد فترة :: أترككم بس ما تشتكوا عليي ..
مريم نطقت :: بس ما تتعرضي ليي أبداً
منى ابتسمت بخبث :: طيب ، ومشكورين لأنكم ما بتشتكوا
ألاء توجهت لمريم وسحبتها برى الحمام
وهم حاقرين منى
ألاء ضغطت على إيد مريم :: أنتين بخير ؟
مريم ما نطقت بشي
سحبت إيدها وهي تمشي
بس ما قدرت تكمل لأنها طاحت
وهي مو مصدقه الي صار
ألاء رفعتها وسندتها :: بسم الله عليش يا قلبي ، أنتين بخير ؟
مريم بصوت ميت :: ألاء أني أحلم صح ؟ " شهقت "
ألاء حضنتها بقووة وما همها الناس :: يا عمري ريومه لا يهمش الي صار بس ماتدخلي
مكان لحالش من اليوم ورايح
مريم تنهدت :: خلينا نرجع البيت
ألاء تطالع ساعتها :: لا بنرووح المطعم لأن أكييد ا بنوصل القطيف إلا البنات اجتمعوا فيه
مريم بضيقه :: ما أبغى أروح ألاء
ألاء :: ريومه لا تخلي الموقف يأثر فيش ، أنتين دايماً أقوى مني ، دايماً قوتي أستمدها منش
لويش ألحين تضعفي ؟؟
مريم بضيق :: ما أقدر أكون قويه دايماً يا ألاء ، لكل أنسان حد " تنهدت " وعند منى يوقف حد قوتي
ألاء تنهدت وبستعطاف :: ريومتي خلنا نرووح المطعم ، حاولي تنسي منى أو حتى تتناسيها
مريم " بروح عشانش ي ألاء بس " ابتسمت :: طيب بس الي صار ما يطلع لأحد
ألاء كشرت :: وليش ؟ المفروض نشتكي عليها ، لأني متأكده بتعيد الحركه ذي !
مريم هزت راسها :: حتى لو خلنا نكون أحنا الصادقين ، " وبمرح " وبعدين أنتين دايماً ويايي
مع سلاحش السري " تعني المراية "
ابتسمت ألاء بخوف :: بس يا مريم مو في كل مره تسلم الجره
مريم بقناعه :: ألاء خلاص سكري الموضوع خليني أنساه
ألاء طالعتها بنظرة :: طيييب
:
:
مـــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــطـــــــــ ـــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــى
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
ابتسمت لـ لجين أختي ابتسامة كرتونية ،
لجين بملل :: مصطفوه لك مليون سنة تبغى تتكلم بس ما غير توزع هالابتسامات
اخلص ويش تبغى يا اخي العزيز
مصطفى يتنحنح :: احمم أبغى أخطب
لجين طالعته بدون فهم للحظات وبعدين فطست ضحك :: أحييين كل هالاستنفار عشان تبغى تخطب هع
زين لويش ما كلمت أمك أو أختك الكبيرة مو أني
مصطفى طالعها بقهر ، بس سكت :: لأن أبغاش تعرفي البنية موافقه أو لا
لجين طالعته بشك :: أعرفها أني
مصطفى هز راسه بالايجاب :: مريم
لجين استغربت :: متى شفتها أنت عشان تعرفها
مصطفى بنص عيون :: مالش شغل أنتين كلميها وبس
لجين أنقهرت :: أنقلع والله ما أكلمها ويا اخلاقك ، وشوف هداني حلفت ،
ولو تموت ما صمت 3 أيام على حسابك
مصطفى قام منقهر ورمى عليها المخده ، لجين إذا حلفت ما ترد فيه
وأكبر دليل سالفة ألاء وحسين
ولا واحد منهم يدري أنه الثاني يحبه
لأنها حلفت لـ ألاء ما تفتح الموضوع أبداً ولا تقول لحسين عنه
وحلفتني وييها الغبيه
تقول أصلاً لو ما كنت أنت ويايي في الغرفه وحطيت السبيكر ما دريت
وخلاص بكيفها الغبيه هي بتضيع روحها > تعني ألاء
رفع كتفه
صدق بكيفها هي الي ما تبغى تسمع ولا تبغاه يدري
أحنا حاولنا نساعدها وهي عنودة
صح ، صح ، صح
ألاء لويه ما جا في بالي أخليها تسأل مريم ؟
مو هي توأمها !!!
بس مو أحين بعد أختبارها القدرات لا أشغلها
ابتسمت بنصر
ما أحتاج مذلتش لجينوووه
ما احتاجها =d
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*:
:
فــــــــــــــــــــــــــراس
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
ابتسمت ،
أسبوع يفصلني عن أني أتقدم ليها للمره الثانيه
مستحيل أستسلم من ردها المرة الي راحت
يمكن استعجلت أنا لما سألتها وهي لسه صغيرة
كان عمرها ما تجاوز 16 سنة
تنهد
أتمنى أنها ما ترفضني مره ثانيه
لو الود ودي تقدمت اليوم ، اليوم خلصت أختباراتها
بس عشان أختبارها القدرات
ما أبغى أشغلها ،،
.. :: هي فراسوه وين طاير
فراس رجع للواقع ووابتسم لصاحبه :: أبد أفكر بمشاغلي
فادي :: يا ماما لا يحوشك بس يا ابو مشاغل الي يشوفك متزوج وعندك درزن عيال " ضحك فراس عليه " إلا تعال على طاري الزواج تراك قربت تطخ الثلاثين متى ناوي تتزوج ؟
فراس وسعت ابتسامته :: قريب إن شاء الله
فادي طالعه بشك :: بترد تتقدم ليها ؟
فراس هز راسه بالايجاب ، وفادي تنهد :: وإن رفضتك مره ثانيه
فراس ابتسم وهي يرفع اكتافه :: يمكن أفقد الامل !
فادي هز راسه
:
:
حــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــ ــــــــــــــــــن
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
كنت نازل من سيارتي بدخل التنور
بتعشى ويا الشباب
هم سابقوني وأنا توني واصل
أنتبهت لسيارة تشبه سيارة بيت عمي حقت السواق
طالعت في البنتين الي نزلوا
وحده منهم طولها في طول ألاء
نفس العيون
ابتسمت لما قربت وسمعت صوتها وهي تسولف وتضحك ويا الي معاها
وحشني صوتها
وقفت أطالعها وهي تمشي
وبس ركبت تنهدت
ما أبغاها تشوفني
ما أدري ليش ، بس ما أبغى !!
صح رفضت فراس
عكس ما توقعت ، ما ادري بإيش أوصف شعوري هذاك اليوم
فرحت ، مو شماته في فراس أبداً ، هو ولد عمتي ،
بس فرحت لأنها ما تحبه ما تفكر فيه
هي صارت مو لأحد ، صح يمكن ما تكون لي
بس على الأقل هي كانت ما تفكر في فراس ،
ابتسمت على فكره جت في بالي
ليش ما أقول ليها أني أحبها ؟
يمكن ترضى أني أكون ليها
رحت الجهة الي نقعد فيها وتأففت
ما أختاروا إلا التنور صغير المكان >_<
قعدت في الكرسي وطلعت جوالي
وكتبت في قروبنا عشان ألاء تدري أني قريب منها *_^
تنور تايم
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
شهقت :: آهئ مستحييييل !!
البنات بستغراب :: ويش فيش ؟
ألاء ضحكت بإحراج :: لا بس ولد عمي يقول أنه هنا بعد
البنات ابتسموا
إيمان بخبث :: أقووول ولايوه لا يكون هو ذاك ابو غمازات " ضحكت "
شاكه أنش تحبيه يا حميراء
ألاء ابتسمت غصباً عنها :: هاهاهاهاها كثري منها أحبه
" وطالعت في الجوال وفي داخلها " لو بتطالعي فيني أكثر يا إيمان بتكشفيني
لأني ما أعرف أكذب أكثثثر ، ما أعرررررف
كتبت بتردد " سبحان الله حتى أني =d "
ترددت ترسلها أو لا
بلعت ريقها ورسلتها
:
ابتسم حسين لما شاف الي كاتبته
كان وده يرد ويكتب " القلوب عند بعض "
بس تراجع وكتب
" يا شين التقليد بس "
:
ألاء ابتسمت وكتبت " مالت من أنتا عشان اقلدك ؟ "
إيمان قرصتها عند خصرها ، وبمرح :: هي أنتين بسش تبوسم للجوال تراه مو حسين
ألاء ضحكت لأنها تعرف أنها تمزح ، وقالت بستهبال :: ويش عليش مني بكيفي ، ولد عمي لو ولد عمش ؟
ضحكوا البنات عليها
مريم فتحت جوالها وكتبت " بسش ترى بتفضحي روحش ي الغبيه "
ألاء ابتسمت لما وصلتها الرسالة " خخخ ان شاء الله عمتي ، أوامر ثانيه ؟ "
ابتسمت مريم " لا سلامتش "
:
حسين ضحك على كلامها وكان بيكتب بس انسحب الجوال من إيده
لف للي جنبه وطالعه بستغراب :: ويش فيك ؟ لويش ساحب الجوال ؟
حيدر ابتسم بعباطة وهو يطالع في الي كتبه حسين :: أبغى أعرف ويش تشوف
حسين ابتسم ببرود :: شفت ويش أشوف ؟
حيدر ضحك وهو يطالع حسين:: شفت سخافتك
حسين سحب جوالها وكتب " خخخ أصلاً يحصل لش تقلديني "
عارف أنها بتنقهر ، عاد ألاء والثقة الي فيها ، ماليها حل !!
:
ألاء رفعت حاجبها وكتبت " خييير ، مالت أنت شايف وجهك "
:
حسين حاول يكتم ضحكته وكتب " ويش فيه وجهي يهبل "
:
ألاء ابتسمت وكتبت من ورى قلبها " مـــــــــره "
:
:
جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوري
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
حاطه راسها على رجول أختها وتحوس في شعرها وسرحانه
شوي وطلعت منها تنهيده من قلب
ضربتها أختها بخفه :: قومي يا أختاه تراني مو جواد
جوري ابتسمت لما سمعت أسمه :: تقراني نفسش بحبيبي ، مالت عليش
ساره أختها فتحت عيونها على كبرها :: عيييب ، صدق جيل ما يستحي ، تقول حبيبي قدامي
جوري مدت لسانها بدلع وحقرتها
ساره تهز راسها :: الحمد لله والشكر !
جوري طالعتها بنظرة باردة ، وهي فهمت معناها
ساره بملل :: أقول ي الدلوعة تراش مصدقة حالش لأنش آخر العنقود
جوري تتأفف بدلع :: يا ربي الغيرة ، ويش عليش خليني أتدلع على ماما وبابا
وجوادي " وبخبث " لايكون ريلش ما يدلعش " وبسخريه " لو الدلع راح كله للنونو
ساره ضحكت وهي تمسح على بطنها البارز شوي :: مالش دخل أني وريلي أنجاز
جوري ضحكت وهي تطالع في جوالها وتفكر
قطع تفكيرها صوت ساره :: أقول خلي الريال يستريح توه نايم المغرب
جوري ضحكت :: إن شاء الله عمتي
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا*

----------


## حلم لطيف

ماشاءالله نورونا شخصيات جديدة في هذه البارتات
يعطيك  العافية خية ,,
ولازلت متابعه للأحداث بكل شوق

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (23) © ..]
:
:
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم جــــــــــــــديـــــــــــــــد
:
:
ألاء
ღ.
ღ  .  
ღ.
فاتحه كتاب القياس وتذاكر
وعندها دفتر وقلم تكتب به !
فجأة سرحت ، وهي تشخبط على الدفتر
قلبها ناغزها على مريم
وقلبها يعورها على حبها " الفاشل " زي ما تطلق عليه
وقلبها يرتجف من تتذكر إن قالوا ليهم يفتحوا الموقع السبت
يشيكوا على نتايجهم
قلبها حامل اشياء كثييييرة ، تخليه يتألم
يكفي حبها الي تحاول تحبسه ، وتكبح جماحه
لو ما مريم وييها وتساعدها
يمكن ! أنفلتت مشاعرها ، وانفجرت ، مع أنها هي نفسها ما تحب كذا
تنهدت
و أنكسر القلم الي تشخبط فيه
ورجعت للواقع بصوته
طالعت في الشخابيط وانصدمت !!
كانت كاتبه أسمه
كاتبه " حسين " 
بلعت ريقها بغبنة 
ودموعها شوي وتطيح 
ويش فيها سرحت لهذي الدرجة ؟ 
عممرها ما كتبت أسمه وهي مو حاسه 
بإيش تفسر هالشي !
معقولة مشاعرها متطورة هالفترة ؟
ودي قلبي يصير فولاد 
قووووي وما فيه مشاعر 
ما يدق لأحد ، وهو مو حاس فيه 
هزت راسها بقووووة وهي تنفض الأفكار هذي من بالها 
خلاص ألاء ذاكري أنتين في فترة لتحديد مصيرش 
ما أبغى أصير فاشله 
حاولت تذاكر بس مو قادره تركز ، ما تدري ويش فيها 
سحبت جوالها وفتحت الوتس آب 
تبغى تتطمن عليه 
كتبت في قروب بيت جدها 
من هنا يا جماعة 
جت ردود مختلفه 
( _ أنا 
_ طيري ذاكري وما عليش 
_ مي 
_ نحن هنا 
_ تدلي الكتاب ؟ )
أبتسمت لأن هو بين الي ردوا 
وكتبت :: هههههه بذاكر بس لازم أخذ نفس شوي =)
رد عليها حسين :: أنزين شرايش دامش مو مذاكرة نتلكم عن تخصصات الجامعة =)
ويش تتمني تدخلي 
ألاء بحيرة كتبت :: آه جبتها على الجرح ، ما أدري ويش أبغى أدخل ><
حسين :: كيف يعني ما تعرفي ، لازم عشان إذا جيتي تسجلي 
ردت عليها ريما :: لوشه لازم تحددي وتحطي هدف قدامش 
ألاء كتبت :: ما أدري شكلي بسجل تخصص طبي ، 
أني أبغى تخصص له مستقبل مو هرار على قولت البحارنة 
أبغى شي يخليني أتوظف بعدين !! مو أخلي الشهاده زينة 
وأبغى تخصص فيه رياضيات وكيمياء ، مو تخصص أحفظ أدوية هع 
حسين كتب :: فيه هندسة بترول في أرامكو ، سجلي !
ألاء :: حسين أرامكو يبغى ليها فيتامين واو ، وأنت تشوف أبوي وعموميتي
مو فيها ، كلهم داخلين تعليم هع 
وبعدين أرامكو صح ليها مستقبل بس قالوا متعبة واجد للبنات بوجه الخصوص 
وما تناسب طبيعتهم :p
حسين :: خخخخ في النهاية ما لش إلا مجال طبي 
ألاء :: شكله كذا ><
حسين وريما :: موفقه بنت العم 
ألاء :: جمييييعاً ، دعواتكم ليّ ! 
ريما كتبت بمزح :: ما ينخاف عليش دفره ، المفروض نخاف على لجين 
ردت لجين :: هيي أنتين أشوفش قاعده تحشي خخخ 
ريما :: ههههه بسم الله من وين طلعتي ؟ 
لجين بستهبال :: من بطن أمي أكيد 
ريما :: هاهاهاهاهاهاها بايخه :p
لجين :: زيش ي الظريفة 
ألاء :: هع أقول ثنتينكم جب خلونا نذاكر ، لجين على كتابش والله اذا ما حليتي فيه عدل 
بذبحش ، تراه أهم من نسبة المدرسة 
لجين :: أنزين بروح أذاكر ، بس قبل على فكره أنتين أناسنة تناقضي روحش واجد 
يعني قبل الامتاحانات قلتي نسبة المدرسة مهمه ، وأحين تقولي هو اهم هع 
ألاء :: عشان أحفز روحي قبل كل اختبار واهيئ نفسي للمذاكرة هع ، ي الله طيري ذاكري
لجين :: أنزين ، موفقه قلبوتشي
ألاء :: جميعاً ي رب 
لجين :: آميييييييييييييييين ^^ 
:
:
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــوري 
ღ.
ღ  .  
ღ.*
*كانت ماسكه قلم الكحله وتحطه في عينها 
وبس خلصت ابتسمت ورمشت بدلع 
دخلته ساره عليها وطالعتها باحتقار عشان حركتها :: ياي بس ، أقول أختي نصيحه مني لش 
لا تصيري مغروره كذا 
جوري تتأفف بدلع :: يووه سارونه شفيش ؟ مو قصدي أغتر بس قاعده اتأمل جمالي الفاتن 
كشت عليها ساره :: مالت بس ي السنورة 
جوري ابتسمت ابتسامة تنرفز :: هه من قهرش من عيوني العسليه ، بعدين 
السنانير على قولتش عيونهم خضران ، زرقان ، رمادي 
مو عسلي هع  
ساره ابتسمت :: أنزين خلصتي ؟ ترى ريلش يحارسش تحت
جوري تسكر علبة المكياج بعد ما حطت قلوس وردي :: يب خلصت أطلعي بلبس الفستان وبنزل لجواد =$
ساره :: يلا خلصي عيب تخلي الرجال يستنى 
جوري بمرح :: أقول طيري ي البطة 
ساره بدون ما تحس حطت إيدها على بطنها تتحسس جنينها وابتسمت لأنه رفس :: ههه فديته حبيبي مو راضي على أمه ، رفسني
جوري جنت وراحت حطت راسها على بطن ساره :: يا دلب الخالة أنته ، 
رفسها على خدها وجوري بعدت راسها بفرح وبمزح :: آي عورت خالتك الرقيقة 
ساره ضربتها بخفه على راسها :: ألبسي ، والله أخلي جواد يروح وأقول له ما تبغى تطلع 
جوري ضحكت :: هههه لا لا بلبس  
ساره ابتسمت :: ناس ما يجوا إلا بالعيون الحمراء
لبست جوري فستانها وطلعت برا 
وهي نازله من الدرج شافها أخوها يوسف 
يوسف بمزح :: شكله جواد بياخدش اليوم بيته 
جوري حمرت خدودها :: بلا قلة آدب 
يوسف ضحك وقرب منها وفلص خدودها :: عمري الي يستحوا بس ، 
جوريتي إذا بخطب أبغى وحده زيش أنزين !
جوري ابتسمت :: أنزين 
يوسف ابتسم :: يلا روحي جواد يحارسش في المجلس 
جوري ابتسمت على استحياء وراحت المجلس لجواد 
:
عـــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــد جــــــــــــــــــواد 
:
بس دخلت جوري طالع فيها ، 
وما نطق ولا بحرف 
بس ابتسم ليها 
جوري مستحية منه ، من زمان ما شافها
هم عقدوا وظلوا مع بعض شهر بس 
وبعدين سافر جواد يكمل دراسته 
وليهم من عقدوا 8 أشهر تقريباً 
جواد حس بتوترها وخجلها 
فقال بمرحه :: أحين هالكشخه ليي أو لأمي وخواتي 
جوري بعناد :: لأمك وخواتك ، من أنت عشان أكشخ لك خخخ ؟
جواد ابتسم ليها وتنهد :: جوري البسي بنروح لأمي عشان لا يتأخر الوقت
جوري بهدوء :: اووكي ما بتأخر 
جواد هز راسه 
:
فــــــــــي بـــــــــــــيــــــــت أم جــــــــواد 
:
سفط جواد سيارته على جنب
ونزل هو وجوري 
وقبل ما يدخلوا البيت 
طلع أخو جواد من امه ! 
سلم على جواد ببرود 
جهاد ببرود وكره :: الحمد لله على السلامة ، عسى بس ما خربتها وجبت شهادة زي الناس 
جواد ببرود :: الله يسلمك ، الحمد لله ما رجعت إلا بوثيقتي ، أنا قد المسؤلية مو مثل البعض 
جهاد ابتسم بسخرية ، 
يدري أنه يعنيه 
مشى عنه ، 
جواد طنشه ودخل 
جوري وهي تدخل وراه انتبهت لجهاد يغمز ليها 
استغربت منه ، وأنقهرت 
نزلت اللفه على عيونها الي طالعه من النقاب أكثر 
هي مرت أخوه ، ما يستحي يسوي كذا ؟ 
مو أول مره يسويها جهاد 
بس آخر مره أمشيها له !
مره ثانيه بقول لجواد 
إني سكت عشان لا تصير مشاكل بين زوجي وأخوه 
بس هو الظاهر ما يقدر الأخووة أبداً ، يكفي طريقة كلامه ويا اخوه أحين 
الله يجيرنا 
لحقت جواد بسرعة ودخلت وراه الصاله 
حواد قبل لا يدخل يتنحنح :: يالله يالله ~
أمه :: أدخل 
جواد دخل وابتسم وهو يشوف خواته :: السلام عليكم 
الكل :: وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
جوري ابتسم من وراه بخجل ودلع :: شخباركم ؟
الكل :: بخير .. الحمدلله .. تماموو
رحيق بستهبال :: جت الرقيقه ، 
جوري ابتسمت لعمتها وهي تحقر رحيق :: كيف حالش عمة 
أم جواد بدون نفس :: الحمد لله بخير ، 
لفت لجواد ، وهي تسولف وياه ببرود 
جوري ما أهتمت ليها وراحت تسلم على الباقي 
أول وحده كانت رحيق 
جوري بمرح تهمس :: وحشني فيسش رحوووقه 
رحيق ضحكت بخفيف :: ما أحد قال لش ما تجي لينا 
جوري ابتسمت بستهزاء على كلامها " أجي وأمش ما تحبني ولا تحب ريلي ؟ أجي بدون جواد عشان المسيو جهاد يتوحد فيني ، مستحييل !! " 
مشت لـ حنين وسلمت عليها 
جوري بهدوء :: شخبارش حنونه 
حنين ابتسمت ليها :: بخير ، وأنتي شخبارش جوجو ، وشخبار الامتحانات 
جوري تنهدت :: الحمد لله ، بس دعواتش أنتي لينا 
حنين :: الله يوفقش 
جوري من قلب :: يا رب 
توجهت لـ سحر 
سحر بحب :: هلا وغلا جوجو ، شخبارش 
جوري ضحكت عليها :: بخير ، وأنتي ويشأخبارش سحور ، وأخبار النتيحه
سحر بطفولة ومرح :: أني زينه ، والنتيجه نحول 
جوري ضحكت عليها وحضنتها بحب :: بلا ظرافه ، عسى ما نزلت نسبتش عن 99 ، 
ترا لساش في أول متوسط ، وموادكم مره بسيطه 
سحر بحب :: لا ما نزلت 
جوري فلصت خدها بود :: خلاص لش هديه
سحر بعدت إيدها وبمرح :: هييه مفكرتني جاهله يعني ، ترا بيني وبينش 5 سنين بس 
جوري ضحكت عليها ومشت عنها 
وابتسمت بصطناع ، وبجهد جهيد 
نور بدلع ماصخ :: هلا والله بجوري ، ويش أخبارش 
جوري " لا حووول ، حتى طريقة كلامي تقلدها " :: هلا بيش ، بخير وأنتي ؟
نور بدلع :: بخير ، ويش أخبار جواد ، من أخذش ما صار يعطينا وجه 
رفعت حواجبها بستنكار ولفت لجواد وهي تشوف خواته يسلموا عليه 
ولفت لنور مره ثانيه ، وبدلعها عشان تقهر نور :: ما أشوفه مو عاطينكم وجه 
أشوف عادي جداً 
نور أنقهرت ، وحبت تقهر جوري 
راحت جهة جواد 
نور بدلع :: شخبارك ولد خالتي 
جواد طالع في جوري الي ابتسمت له ، رد الابتسامة لجوري :: بخير ، وأنتي ؟
نور استانست لما شافته مبتسم ، فكرت ليها ، وبدلع :: الحمد لله
لفت عشان تشوف جوري 
وانققهرررت لما شافته يطالع فيها " مردك يا ولد خالتي ليي ، رضيت ولا نرضيت " 
:
جهاد : أخو جواد من أمه ، 21 سنة
حنين : أخت جواد الكبيرة ، 20 سنة 
رحيق : أخت جواد أيضاً ، 18 سنة " في سن جوري لذلك بينهم تألف كبيير "    
سحر : أخت جواد ، 13 سنة 
نور : بنت خالة جواد ، 20 سنة ، صديقة حنين ، رغم التناقض الكبير بينهم 
:
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم الثــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاثــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــاء " أختبار القدرات لـ ألاء ومريم" 
:
: 
ألاء
ღ.
ღ  .  
ღ.
كانت قاعده في صالة بيتهم تنتظر السواق وهي متوتره مرررره 
صح ذاكرت 
بس القدرات حظ أكثر من مذاكرة 
غمضضضضت عيونها وهي تدعي " ي رب وفقني ، أنت ما تضيع جهد أحد ،
كلي ثقة بك الهي " 
فتحت جوالها تحاول تخفف توترها 
فتحت الوتس آب تبغى آي أحد يسولف وييها 
حدها متوترة 
ما تبغى مريم لأنها بتكون متوترة زيها أو مثلها
ولا تبغى أصحابها
لأن الي ما عندهم أختبار اليوم ، يا بيكونوا نايمين أو يذاكروا
بكره آخر دفعة تختبر قدرات 
كتبت في قروب بيت جدها :: هل من نفر هنا 
ردت عليها ريما :: هلا لولي ما رحت أختبرتي 
ألاء :: هلا بيش ، أحارس السواق ، حدددي متوترة 
ريما :: إن شاء الله مووووفقه ، 
ألاء من قلب : ي ررررررررررررب 
ريما :: لا تخافي إن شاء الله بتحلي ، 
بس أسمعي إذا خلص عليش الوقت 
لا تحلي خرابيش 
حلي يا كلهم أ .. أو كلهم ب .. أو كلهم ج 
ألاء :: أدررري قالوا لينا في دورة الرام 
ريما :: إن شاء الله تساهيل بحق الآل 
ألاء :: إن شاء الله " وبتوتر " ي الله ريوم أشوفش بعد ما أخلص أختبار ، جا السواق 
ريما :: أنزين ، بس إذا متوترة مرا سولفي وياي دامش في الباص 
بعد خمس دقايق جاها الرد :: أوكي ، أحين أني في الباص
مصطفى رد :: أووه ألاء أختبارش اليوووم ، لجينوه أمس أختبرت 
ألاء :: يب أختباري اليووم ، إيه أدري عنها الدبه أمس تحسر فيي 
مصطفى :: هههههه ، أنزين ما أحد بيختبر وياش من أصحابش ؟ > قال كذا متعمد عشان 
يعرف مريم بتختبر اليوووووم أو لا 
ألاء :: آمبلا بتختبر وياي مريم بنت خالتي 
مصطفى :: خخخخ عجل خلاص أهم شي في أحد وياش اليوووم 
ألاء :: خخخخخ 
:
:
إيـــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـان 
ღ.
ღ  .  
ღ.*
*فتحت عيوني على دق باب غرفتي
قمت بكشتي وفتحت الباب 
كانت كادي بنت عمي 
كشششرت في وجهها :: خييير جايتني من صباح ربي ، يا أختي توني مخلصه أمس أمتحانات أبغى أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام
كادي ضحكت :: مالت عليش أنتين من صرتي في ثانوي ويا مروه وشلتها أختربتي 
كنتِ ويش زينش الأووووول ، هاديه ، وأحيييين ، أعووووذ بالله ، أزعاااج 
إيمان بدون نفس :: هاهاهاهاهاها ، خلصي ويش تبغي برجع أنام 
كادي بتريقة :: سلامتش يام كشه بس كنت جايه أنكد عليش نووومش 
ونحااااشت 
طالعتها إيماان بقهرر ، ورقعت ب باب غرفتها وهي تصاارخ :: حيوووواااااااانة 
وصلتها ضحك من برا
عرفت أنه واحد من اخوانها 
بس طنشت وحطت راسها تنام
أندق الباب وقامت فتحته 
كان ياسر مبتسم ابتسامة كوميديه 
إيمان بنرفزه :: خيييييييير ، ويش تبغى أنت بعد ؟
ياسر :: سلامتش ، بس عازمش على فطور في المطعم 
إيمان تشققت :: عن جد 
ياسر ضحك :: لا عن عم 
إيمان ردت رقعت ب باب الغرفه :: أكرههههههك يا غبي أنقلع بنام
ياسر نزززل وهو يضحك عليها 
حطت راسها وهي شاكه أنها بتقدر تنام منهم 
هفففففففف ناس أغبياء 
:
:
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ  .  
ღ.
طلعت من الاختبار واني احمد ربي
الحمد لله ما خلص الوقت عليي واني أحل 
أحس نفسي قدمت زين بسس !! الله يستر 
يؤ يؤ يؤ أحين وين بشوف مريم ؟
مقرها بعيد عن مقري ><
طلعت جوالي من جيبي وفتحته 
كانت عيوني شوي على جوالي 
وشوي اشوف  الي قدامي لا أصدم خخخ 
أنتبهت لرسالة مصطفى ولد عمتي يقول ليي إذا خلصتي أختبار !
دقي عليي بكلمش
هالرسالة خلتني أطلع في الجوال وأني أفكر ، إيش يبغى ؟
امممممممممم 
طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  اخ 
آي آي صدمت كله من مصطفى الله يغربله !!
رفعت عيوني وأني أعتذر لأن الغلط مني 
ألاء بخجل :: سوري مو قصدي 
جوري بلطف :: لا عادي 
ابتسمت ليها وقمت مشيت عنها 
خخخ جميلة هالبنية ، يا بخت زوجها > أنتبهت للدبله 
أني خقيييت عليها ، هو كيف أكيد خاق 
ههههه ألاءووه شكلش صرتي منحرفه 
كله من آثر الاختبارات هع 
يووه خلني أشوف ويش يبغى مصطفووه على ما تجي مريم 
ألاء :: هلا صفية 
مصطفى يتأفف :: آآففف أشوف لجين علمتش وصرتي تسميني زيها
ألاء ضحكت :: أقووول ولد عمتي أخلص ويش تبغى ؟
مصطفى ابتسم بحيالة :: أقول بنت خالي ويش رايش تصيري طيبه وتساعديني
ألاء :: خخخخ إذا قدرت بساعدك ، ماذا تريد يا أخ العرب؟
مصطفى ابتسم :: اممم وشسمه أبغى أخطب 
ألاء بستغراب :: والمطلوب مني ؟
مصطفى :: اممم أنتين تعرفي الي ابغى أخطبها 
ألاء ابتسمت :: من هي ؟
مصطفى :: مريم بنت خالتش 
ألاء سكتت مو مستوعبة ، 
بعدين ضحكت :: وأنت من وين عرفتها عشان تبغى تخطبها 
مصطفى بقهر :: ما تقدروا ما تتلقفوا ؟ ويش دخلش من وين عرفتها ؟
ألاء تنهدت :: أنزين أخطبها  ويش تبغاني أسوي لك ؟
مصظفى :: امم مثلاً تسأليها
ألاء ابتسمت :: مصطفوه بلا سخافه تبغى عندك بيت خالتي
أني ما أحب أتدخل في هالمواضيع 
مصطفى يتحايل :: هذا وأنا قلت ألاء بتفرح وهي توأمها
ألاء قاطعته :: أني فرحت أكيد ، بس ما أحب تسأل كذا ، تبغى أخطبها وبلا 
هالحركات الماصخه ، يلا أنقلع جت مريم ، سي يوو 
مصطفى تنهد وهو يفكر في كلام ألاء :: سي يو تووو 
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا ،*

----------


## حلم لطيف

حركاااااااااات الأحداث ..,,
وجوري صارت ملفتة جدآ بالنسبة لأحداث يومياتها ,,, وأتوقع بيجي يوم وبتكون صديقة آلاء ,,
تسجيل متابعة ...

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (24) © ..]*
*.
.*
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوري*
*ღ.
ღ.  
ღ.*
*دخلت صالة بيتنا وقعدت وانط بعبط وارقص واني مبسووووطة لاني فكييييت من الاختبارات 
جوووري وهي ترقص :: اخييييييراً اجازه يا لبى كل الاجازات 
ساره ويوسف موجودين في الصالة 
هزووا راسهم بستخفاف
ساره بتريقه :: الحمد لله والشكر ي رب لك الحمد على نعمة الولاية والعقل 
جووري مدت بوزها :: ايه ايش عليش ي البطه مخلصه دراسة 
ضحكت ساره :: ايي والله التطبيق جميييييييل مش الدراسة مذاكرة وغيره 
جووري بملل :: قصدش هياته " وبستغراب " الا تعالي ايش سالفتش ؟ 
ويش مقعدنش في بيتنا لش ثلاثة ايام كلله اشووفش في وجهي 
ساره ضحكت :: والله انش عديمة ملاحظة توش تحسي اني قاعده في بيتكم ؟؟ ههههه يا هبووول ريلي مسافر واني بنام وياكم عن لحالي
جوري حكت راسها باحراج وهي تحرك رجولها بشكل دائري :: اهاا 
يوسف الي قاعد وساكت تكلم :: جووجوو متى بتكبري ؟ 
جوري طالعته بعدم فهم :: لويش ؟؟ 
يوسف يأشر على حركاتها :: حركات يهالووه ، 
جووري ضحكت :؛ انزين هذا الشي مو ارادي فيني 
يوسف يقلد نبرت صوتها الناعمة والدلوووعة :: هالشي مو ارادي فيني 
" ابتسم " خخخ يمقن الغلط منا لانا دلعناش وايد يمقن لا 
جوري مدت لسانها ، وساره قالت :: هههه والله جواد الي بيبتلش فيها 
مو احنا ، ههه الله يعينه عليها وعلى طفولتها الزايده 
جوري ماده بوزها :: عاد ماني كذا ، صح ان فيني حركات طفووولية
بس وووقت الجد تشووفيني اصييير كبيييرة ههههه 
ساره ابتسمت ليها :: الله يوفقش خيوووه 
جووري ابتسمت :: ي رب جميعاً 
يوسف :: اقوول جويري ويش بتدخلي احين 
جووري ابتسمت :: اذا نسبة القدرات تماموو بدخل طب 
يووسف :: اووه كاشخه اختي هههه انزين بتدرسيها هنا او ببعثه ؟ 
جوري :: طبعاً هنا ، ما احب اطلع برا 
يووسف :: اممم ان شاء الله تدخليييه 
جوري ابتسمت وهي توقف :: ان شاء الله ، يلا اخليكم دحينا بنام 
ولو تنفجر قنبلة او استغفر الله حتى لو يطلع الامام المهدي لا تقعدوني 
ساره ويوسف :: هههه استغفر الله ، اقوول روحي نامي بديتي تخوريها 
جووري ركضت فووق وهي ماده لسانها لييييهم*
*: 
:*
*مـــــــــــريــــــــــــم * 
*•.• فــــي الســـــــــيــــــــــارة •.•* 
*ღ.
ღ.  
ღ.*
*مريم وهي مسنده راسها على كتف ألاء :: لوولي خلنا نروووح نتغدى في مطعم " وبترجي " بلييييييييييز للوشه 
ألاء وهي مسنده راسها على النافده ومغمضه عيوونها :: اممم تعبانة 
ونسسانه ابغى اناااااااام 
ضحكت مريم :: حتى انيي بس والله خلنا نغيييير جوووو 
ألاء فتحت عيونها ورفعت راسها وقالت بتفكيييير:: امممم اووووووكي
مريم باست خد ألاء :: فديتش لووولووو
ابتسمت ألاء ليها ، وقالت بمكر :: ريمووه لو انخطبتي احين بتوافقي ؟ 
مريم استغربت من سؤالها :: والله ما ادري ، اني احس عادي هالفترة تصير الوووحدة مخطووبة ، بس في نفس الووقت يمكن ما اوافق   
احس نفسي مووو قد مسؤووولية زواج ابداً " وبستغراب " ايش جاب طااري المووضوع على بالش 
ألاء تغير الموضوع :: ولا شي ، الا ويييين تبغي نتغدى ؟؟؟ 
مريييم :: امممم ويش رايش في دنشل او لي ترامنتو
ألاء :: اممم مش بطالين خلاص نرووح لي ترامنتو 
مريم :: خلاص استبينا هههه*
*:
:*
*حـــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــ  ـــن*
* ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*فاتح الموقع حق الجامعه 
وهو متوتر، اليوووم اخر ماده بتنزل 
وهي اصعب ماددده اختبرها >< 
" يا عليييي هالموقع يجيب الحووومه اففففف "  قالها بصوووت عالي
ضحك عليه اخوووه علي 
حسين بقهر :: ترا كلها سنتين وتشووف الويل ، 
خلاص خلصت ثاني ، ومستانس بنسبتك ، الي طلعت من زمان 
ومو ماكل هم حاجه مالت عليك 
علي يضحك:: ويووو مسكين انت وألاءووه الي توها تخلص اختبارات 
ابتسم بس سمع اسمها 
ومااااارد ، اخذ نفس عميييييق ، وهو يضغط على تحديث 
انفتحت الصفحه وحبس انفاااسه بخوووف ، وهووو ينزل لتحت 
طالع في درجته بعدم تصديق ، وطلع زفيييير بصدمة 
وقال بهمس " احين ذي درجتي !! ذي نتيجه تعبي ؟؟ مااا اصدق !! " 
علي قرب منه وسحب الاب :: اووه اكيد زفته الدرجه 
وانصدم علي وهوو يشهق :: A+ مره وحده ي الدافوور 
وهذا طوول السنة بايوو وبايوو وبرسب لو ما جبت درجة تمام 
لاني زفتت في الاختبار الي قبله !!! والله انك دافوووور 
حسين ابتسم :: ما اصدق ان هذي درجتي الحمد لله تعبت ونلت خخخخ 
علي ابتسم :: خلني اعاند ألاءووه شوي 
وفتح جواله ورسل ليها 
" ألاء شحوال الاختبار ؟؟ " 
ألاء رسلت :: انقلع ما اكلمك 
علي :: لا تكفي كلميني ، انا الي مييت اكلمش 
ألاء :: انقلع خلني اهيييت في المطعم 
علي :: جيبي ليي وياش حاجه لا تنسيني 
ألاء :: روووح مووووت
علي :: مالت عليش* 
*:
:

جــــــــــــــــــــــواد*
*ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.

ضحك بخبث :: يعني وحشتش
جوري استحت بس  قالت بعناد ودلع :: لا 
جواد ابتسم على جنب :: خخخخخ بتشووفين ، 
جوري ابتسمت بغرور :: وانت تقدر تسوي ليي شي ؟؟ 
جواد :: يمكن هههه 
جوري مدت لسانها :: لو سويت شي ليي بخلي يوزرسيف يوريك شغلك 
جواد ابتسم :: هههه واخوش بيوقف في صف صاحبه او صف اخته 
جوري ابتسمت بحب :: طبعاً في صف اخته ودلووعته 
جواد ابتسم وشبك ايده بايدها :: وانتِ الي يعرفش يقدر ما يوقف في صفش ؟؟؟ 
جوري ابتسمت :: زي الي يعرف جواد ما يقدر ما يحبه 
ابتسم جواد :: جوريتي انتِ كنتي بتوافقي من اوول ما تقدمت لش ؟ 
جوري :: لا ، أني كنت من أكثر المعارضين أني أنخطب وأني لسه في المدرسة ، بس يوسف قال ليي الرجال ما يتعوض ، مو لأنه صاحبي لا ، اذا عشان المدرسة هو بعد يدرس ، ومسافر ما بيشغغلش 
جواد ابتسم :: يعني انا المفروض اشكر يوسف عشان الي سواه وخلاش تقبليني
جووري بدلع :: ايووه لولا يوسفي ما قبلت فيك ، وما ابتسم حظك 
جواد ضحك :: هههه ايه والله يبغى ليي احب راسه الي خلاني أفوز فيش
أبتسمت جوري له ، وهي تتمنى ما يعكر صوف حياتهم آي شي
ويظلوا في أنساجمهم هذا =)
:
:
[ بـــــــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــد أســـــــــبـــــــــــــوعـــــــــــيـــــــن ونــــــــــصــــــــــف  ]
" الأحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد "
ألاء
ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*بضجر :: خلاااااااااااااااااااااص مريموووه ما صارت درينا أنش متوترة ، بس مو جديه تجنينا ، كل شي مو عاجبش
مريم مدت بوزها وهي شوي وتصيح :: أجل بله عليش هذي التسريحه نفس الي في الصورة ؟
ألاء حضنتها :: ريامي ما توثقي في ذوقي
مريم شهقت :: إلا أوثق ونص
ألاء تهديها :: يا قلبي صح أنها مو نفسها بالضبط بس والله تهبل ،
مريم :: حلفي أنش ما تجامليني !!!
ألاء ابتسم :: والله ما أجاملش ، يالله طلعي أبتسامتش الحلوووة ، اليووم عقدش وحفلتش
لا تشدي أعصابش وروقي
مريم دق قلبها :: ألاء أعطيني جوالي بدق على أبويي بقول له خلاص ما أبغى أتزووج
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههه مريموووه لعبة هي ، أني ما أرضى على ولد عمتي
مريم عكفت شفايفها دليل على أنها بتصيح :: يعني ترضي عليي ؟
ألاء رفعت حواجبها بستغراب من كلامها :: ريييم ويش فيش اليووم صايره حساسه ، لا تصيحي لا يخترب المكياج ، وبعدين تعرفي غلاتش عندي ، أنتين في كفه لحالش ، والعالم في كفه ، بدونش ما أعيش ما تفهمي ؟
مريم ابتسمت بخجل :: سووري ألاء جننتش
ألاء سحبت خدها :: خلاص رضيتي عرووستنا ،
مريم ضحكت بخفة :: إيه شويه
ألاء تتخصر :: بعد شويه بس ، على كل الي سويته
مريم ضحكت وبدلع :: والله مو مشكلتي أنش توأمي لازم تتحملي
ألاء ضحكت وهي تحضنها :: ههههههه " وبغبنة " مريموه مو ياخذش مصطفى عني
مريم ضحكت :: يعني دورش أحين " همست بخبث " لما أعقد بفلصش عشان تتزوجي بعدي على طوول
ألاء هزت راسها :: هههه ما أبغى اتزوج ، ما أبغى أظلم أحد وأني أحب
مريم تاخذ نفس :: لينا كلام في الموضوع بعدين ، أحين خلنا نجيب أغراضنا قبل لا يجينا أخوووش
ألاء ابتسمت بحب :: طيب ي عرووسة أنتين خليش مستريحة وأني بجييب كل حاجه
مريم هزت راسها :: لا تذكريني كل شوي أن اليووم عقدي ، خلني أنسى وأعيش آخر لحظات العزوبية
ألاء ضحكت وهي تقوووم :: إن شاء الله
جابت أغراضهم وقعدت
وعلى طوووول دق جوالها ، أستغربت من الي داق ، ودق قلبها
ألاء بهمس :: ريموووووه حسين
مريم بستغراب :: إيش فيه ؟
ألاء تأشر براسها على الجوال :: يددق عليي !!!
مريم :: أوه ماي قاد ، أرفعي خلنا نشوف ويش يبغى
ألاء رفعت جوالها وحاولت تخلي صوتها طبيعي :: هلا
حسين :: هلا ألاء ، أطلعي أنا برا
ألاء شهقت :: وشووووو ؟
حسين ضحك :: بسم الله ويش فيش ، أخوانش رايحين يجيبوا ويا محمد سيارة العرووس الي بتطلعها من بيتهم ، وما فيه غيري ، تبغي مصطفى مثلاً ؟
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههه أووكي ، أحين بنطلع
حسين :: خخخخ باي
ألاء سكرت وطالعت في مريم :: حسين برا وهو الي بيودينا
مريم :: خخخخ أنزين وبعدين ؟
ألاء مدت لسانها :: مادري كأن قلبي يسوي درقن درقن
مريم بلعت ريقها :: حتى أني والله ><
ألاء :: قووومي لا نتأخر بس
مريم بعبط :: خايفه على حبيب القلب
ضربتها بخفة على راسها :: روووحي مووتي
مريم ضحكت وهي بتحمل الأغراض ، بس ألاء عارضتها وهي تحملهم :: لا شو هيدا ، عرووسة عم تحمل أغراض ؟ خليهوون علي !
مريم ضحكت وهي تتركهم :: فكه والله ، بديت أحس بستمتاع وأني كأي ملكة اليوم
ألاء تكش عليها :: قلت لش روحي موتي هع
مريم :: وياش برووح بدوونش ما أعيش أو أمووت
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههه قولي هالكلام لمصطفى مو ليي
مريم طلعتها بحمق ، وألاء مدت لسانها وهي ترمي الغطا على وجهها وتطلع قبل مريم
مريم فتحت الباب ولحقتها :: مالت من شوي عرووسة وعرووسة وأحين تطلعي قبلي
ألاء حقرتها وهي تتقدم عليها ، فتحت الباب الي ورى وحطت في الاغرض
حسين :: هي أنتين بتركبي ورى وبتخليني سواق لش
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههه مالت عليك بحط الاغراض
حسين ابتسم :: فكرت بعد
ألاء ركبت قدام وقلبها يدق " هدي ي قلبي ويش فيك ، كأنك راكب ويا مصطفى أو محمد أو طلال أو آي أحد غيره ، عادي حالهم من حالهم " أخذت نفس :: ويش أخبارك ؟
حسين :: بخيير ، وأنتين ؟
ألاء :: منيحه ...
حسين :: طلعت نتايج القدرات ؟
ألاء عكفت شفايفها بخوف :: ليي أسبوع ونص ما فتحت ، أنشغلت ويا مريم
حسين ابتسم :: لا تخافي إن شاء الله تمام
ألاء :: إن شاء الله
حسين :: مبرووك عروسة
مريم استحت لما شافته كلمها ، وبخفوت :: الله يبارك فيك
ألاء ضحكت ، طالعها حسين بستغراب :: ويش فيش
ألاء حبست ضحكتها :: ولا شي
حسين لما طالعها جا في نفسه يسحب الغطا ، ويشوف شكلها
ابتسم على جنب وهو يطالع في الطريق ، وقلبه يدق
وصلوا عند بيت مريم ، ونزلهم
ألاء وهي تاخذ الاغراض :: شكراً على التوصيلة خخخخ
حسين ابتسم " ليش تشكريني !؟ " :: العفووو
:
:
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــوري 
ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*بدلع :: سارونتي ، آي فستان أحلى ؟ الأزرق النيلي أو الأخضر التفاحي
سارة بتفكير :: أمممم وشو اللون الي رحتي به آخر مره ؟ 
جوري تتذكر :: عفر أزرق سماوي 
سارة ابتسمت :: عجل البسي الأخضر ، أساساً بيطلع مع عيونش شي 
جوري ابتسمت :: خخخ شكراً حياتي 
سارة :: عفواً يا قلبي 
جوري تطالع الساعة :: يا ربي برووح أخلص لا اتأخر مو ناقصة هدرة من عمتي الله يهديها 
سارة ابتسمت عليها وهي تشوفها ترووح فوق ، جوري الدلوعة ما توقعتها أبداً كذا 
أنها عاقلة ، الله يحفظها ويدووم المحبة عليها هي وجواد 
يوسف وهو نازل :: إيش فيها جواري كذا مستعجله ؟
سارة :: فيه عشا في بيت عيالها 
يوسف :: بس لويش مرتبشه كذا ؟ عادي مو اول مرة يعني !
سارة :: إيه هالمرة العشا كبيير ، مو بس عمتها وحمواتها ، لا خواتها وبنات خالتها ،
يعني عيلتهم الكريمة كلها 
يوسف :: أهاا
:
: 
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم* 
*ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*تطالع نفسها في المراية وتتأمل شكل الفستان عليها ، مدت بوزها :: صاير الفستان يفشل عليي ويه 
ألاء حقرتها وهي تطالع في نفسها :: وه بس لبى أني أهببببل ، " وبعبط وهمس " لو شافني حسين خق
مريم طالعتها وفطست ضحك :: هههههههههههههههههه الثقة شينة ، وبعدين ويش هالكلام الجديد
ألاء ابتسمت :: لآآآه ، كل هذا عشان تغيرين جوو ، والحمد لله نفع " وبمزح " أعطيش شويه من ثقتي ؟
مريم :: يا ليت هع
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تحضنها :: والله قمر يا قلبي والله 
مريم ابتسمت بحب :: بس مو زيش ، قلت لش اليوم أني مفلصتش ومخليتش تنخطبي ، وياااااارب لحسين ههههه
ألاء بستهبال :: آمييييييين يارب تعرسني منه 
مريم ضحكت عليها :: حياتي انتي ، غيرتي جووووي وقسم يا عمري أنتي
ألاء :: كح كح خجلتووونا ههههه
مريم ابتسمت :: أقووول طلعي صندلي من الكيس خلني البسه ، وأنافسش في طولش
ألاء ضحكت :: رووحي موتي ما بتوصلي طولي يا القصلة
مريم دفتها :: أقوول سكتي يا النخلة 
ألاء ضحكت وهي تطلع صندل مريم من كيستها :: تفضلي يا قلبي ألبسيها يا سندريلا
مريم ابتسمت وهي تلبس الصندل ، 
قعدوا على سرير مريم بعد ما خلصوا 
مريم غمضت عيونها :: ألاء خايففةةةةة حددددي
ألاء سحبت إيدها :: ترى مصطفى طيب ما يعض ولا ياكل خخخخخ
مريم وقفت :: باروووح باقووول لابويي خلاص ما ابغاه 
ومشت بسرعة وفتحت الباب ، 
ألاء فتحت عيونها بصدمة ولحقتها بدون حتى ما تلبس عبايتها
وأووول ما طلعت شافت محمد ولد خالتها
عضت على شفايفها بقهر وهي وغمضت عيونها 
دخلت الغرفة وردت الباب وقالت بخجل :: محمد عاد ألحق أختك المجنونة 
تقووول خلاص ما تبغى تتزوج 
محمد الي أوول ما شاف ألاء استغرب منها طالعه بدوون عباية
بعدييين فهم أن مريم جننت ألاء ، ضحك وتنهد :: شكلها مجننتنش 
ألاء ضحكت :: عادي حلالها ، بس انت لحق عليها
محمد ابتسم وراح لاخته المجنوووونة 
:
:*
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــوري 
ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.
ابتسمت بمجاملة لـ نور ، وأني أسمعها تكمل كلامها الماصل هففففففف
يا رب عيني ،
نور :: إلا صدق جوري ، شلوون وافقتي على جواد ، وهو صغير ، ماله خبرة في الحياة
جوري طالعتها بحده ، وعضت على شفايفها ، لو على ودها قامت وذبحتها
جوري فجأة ابتسمت وقالت بدلع :: نصيبي الي الله كتبه ليي ، والحمد لله جواد أعقل من شباب وايد طايشين 
الحمد لله  ، وهذا بشهادة أخوويي يوسف
نور طالعتها بحقد ، لأنها ما تقدر ترد علييها ، جد جواد عاقل ، ودامه صاحب أخوها يعني أكيد يعرفه تمام المعرفة
فتحت جوالها وهي ورسلت لأحد " أحيييييييييييييييييييين نبغى ننفد الخطة "
رد عليها " إيييييييش ، في زحمة الناس ذي "
نور ردت بحقد " لاااااااا نقدر ننفدها صدقني "
رد " امممممم اووووكي ، بعطيش رنة بس أوصل "
نور ابتسمت بخبث " أوووووكي "
وبعد خمس دقايق قامت نور وطلعت برا الصالة 
وردت دخلت وهي تمثل الحيا :: جوووري جواد يبغاش برا 
جوري استغربت ليش ما دق عليها :: اووووكي رايحه له ..
طلعت برا 
جوري :: هلا جوادي
جهاد الي كان ماسك جواله لف ليها بخبث :: ما يصير جهادي 
جوري انصدمت وعصبت لانها فهمت خطة نور وجهاد 
جت بتدخل بس سحبها لحضنه
جهاد بسخرية :: ما ألوووم جواد فيش 
جوري تحاول تفك نفسها منه ، بس هو شاد عليها
آخر شي إيدها نزلت بضعف وكانت بتصارخ
بس !!!!!!!!!!!
دخل جواد
:
:
ألاء  
ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*بفرح :: أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ، صلوات صلي على محمد 
كولووووووووووولييييييييييييش 
حضنت مريم بحب :: مبرووووك يا قلبي آلف آلف مبروووك
مريم فلصتها بخجل :: الفال لش ويا " وبهمس ما سمعه غير ألاء " حسين 
ألاء ابتسمت بيأس " مستحيييل !! " :: الله كريم ، خلنا نرووح الاستراحة أحيين 
مريم :: برا السواق
ألاء :: يس
مريم :: خلاص مشينا دامنا لابسين عبينا
ألاء :: يلا أمشي 
:
[ فــــــــــــــــــــــــــي القــــــــــــــــــاعـــــــــــــــــــــــــة ]
:
ألاء تسلم على لجين :: مبروووك دبدووب ، عؤبالش
لجين تضحك :: آمين ، وأنتين ويايي هع
ألاء ابتسمت بسخرية ، ولجين فهمتها ، حطت إيدها على إيد ألاء :: لحين تحبيه 
ألاء تنهدت وهي تهز راسها بإيه 
لجين طالعتها بلووم ، وما تكلمت ، " خلاص لجين أنتين حالفه أنش ما تفتحي وييها الموضوع 
بالطقاق الي يطقها ، خلها عايشه في شتات وهي ما تعرف أنه يحبها "
ألاء تغير الموضوع :: أمشي نطلع برا ونخلي ريم تصور
لجين ابتسمت بعبط وهي تلووح لمريم :: باي مرت اخويي
مريم ابتسمت بخجل وما ردت 
طلعوا لجين وألاء برا غرفة العروس 
وقعدوا على طاولة 
ألاء :: نفسي أرقص خخخخخ 
لجين :: هع لا تخلي في نفسش شي سوي كل شي تبغيه ألحين 
ألاء :: ولا يهمش ، لجوون أني جوعانه بقووم أجيب ليي وجبه ، تبغي ؟
لجين :: لا توني ماكله 
ألاء قامت برا 
:
:
حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـن 
ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*تتأفف بملل ، لأنه قطع جوال أمه من الدق ولا ردت ، 
أحين هو دخل الساحة بس يبغى أمه تطلع له ، 
أنفتح الباب وابتسم ، أخييييييييراً طلعـ ـ ـ ـ
أنصدم من الي شافها طالعه 
هذي ملاك ؟ رمش بدون تصديق 
وقلبه يدق بعنف ، ويتمرد 
ألاء فتحت شفايفها بصدمة ، وما قدرت تتحرك 
جت بتلف وتركض 
بس من الكعب طاحت 
ألاء شهقت مو من الألم ، بس من الفشلة والخلعة 
حسين جا ليها بسرعة :: تعورتي ؟
ألاء غمضت عيونها بفشلة وبهمس :: لا 
حسين ابتسم وهو يرفعها وهي أنصدمت من حركته :: قومي لا تخربي فستانش 
ألاء تباعدت عنه بسرعة 
ودخلت داخل 
وغابت عن عينه بعد ما رسمت على شفايفه ابتسامة 
/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ،*
*


أحمم بعد شوية بطلع متوجهة إلى مكة 
أطلبكم براءة الذمة =)*

----------


## حلم لطيف

رووووووووووعة البارت ...
قلدناش الدعاء والزيارة ... نسألش الدعاء ,,,
وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامة

----------


## عطر الكون

أنـآ بس مِريَت ع الْروًآيَةةة .. لْككن عن قريَب أكيَدآت رآح أقراها ..
يَعطيَكِ الْعآفيَه حبيَبتيَ <3
* أحس أنيَ أعرفش =/

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> رووووووووووعة البارت ...
> قلدناش الدعاء والزيارة ... نسألش الدعاء ,,,
> وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامة




*أنتي أروع حبيبتي 
علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الاجابة 
الله يسلمش
*





> أنـآ بس مِريَت ع الْروًآيَةةة .. لْككن عن قريَب أكيَدآت رآح أقراها ..
> يَعطيَكِ الْعآفيَه حبيَبتيَ <3
> * أحس أنيَ أعرفش =/



*يا هلا فيش 
الله يعافيش
يووه يوووه تعرفيني O_o !!
من ويــــــــن !! هههه
منوره*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (25) © ..]
.
.
ألاء 
 ღ.  
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*سكرت الباب وتوجهت للداخل 
توجهت للطاولة وكانت لجين مو موجودة ؛ قعدت على كرسي 
رفعت إيدها للجهة اليسرى ، وأستقرت قريب قلبها 
قلبها يدق بسرعة 
وبس تذكرت أنه رفعها حمرت خدودها 
حطت أياديها ثنتينهم على خدودها الساخنين 
لويش سوى كذا اهئ 
غمضت عيونها بعد وأخذت نفس تهدي روحها 
لجين :: بووو 
ألاء صرخت :: آه " لفت لـ لجين " يا دبة خلعتيني 
لجين تضحك :: هههههه ما أدري سرحانة فمن !! الي ماخذ عقلش يتهنى فيه 
ألاء ابتسمت هو ماخذ عقلي بس !! هو مستولي على كل شي فيني مو بس عقلي :: حسين برا 
لجين فتحت عيونها :: شافش وأنتين كذا 
ألاء بإحراج :: إيه 
لجين كانت بتقول " هو رايح فيها من غير شي ، تبغي تذبحيه بعد !!!!!!
بس سكتت ، هي حلف وما بترد في حلفها ، لو تموت ألاءووه ، هي الي عصبتني هذاك اليووم "
ألاء ابتسمت وبخفوت :: أدري أنش حلفتي ما تتكلمي في هذا الموضوع بس ترا قلت لش عشان لا تطلعي برا وتتفشلي زيي 
لجين ابتسمت :: أنزين صدقتش ..
ألاء ما زالت مبتسمة 
.
.
حــــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــيـــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
 ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.
سفط سيارته ونزل بيدخل الحفلة 
ولأن ما فيه أحد غير أفراد العائلة 
راح لمصطفى وحضنه :: خخخخ مشكور لأنك خطبت 
مصطفى طالعه بستغراب :: طالع المفهي ويش يقول ! ويش دخلك عشاني خطبت ؟
حسين ابتسم على جنب :: بس !! 
مصطفى طالع فيه بتركيز :: شفتها ؟
حسين بستهبال :: من ؟
مصطفى بستهبال :: أنا 
حسين بستهبال :: متى صرت بنية عشان تقول عن نفسك شفتها 
مصطفى ضربه على راسه :: بلا أستهبال تعرف من أقصد 
حسين ابتسم بخفة :: إيه شفتها ، أرتحت ؟؟؟
مصطفى بمزح :: أنزين مو شفتها يعني أحين تروح عالم ثاني
حسين رفع حاجبه :: أقوول طير بس ..
مصطفى يضحك :: ترى ألاء تقول روح موت 
حسين ابتسم بقووة :: ولايهمك روح مووت
مصطفى يضحك :: هههه بس لا تنشق خدودك من التبوسم 
حسين ضحك ومشى عنه 
قعد جنب أحمد وفراس الي يتكلموا بخفوت 
بس قعد حسهم سكتوا
حس شكله غلط وابتسم ليهم :: خخخخ شكلي قطعت عليكم قعدتكم
فراس ابتسم "  بس جيت في وقت غلط توني بقول له أني برد اتقدم لأخته >< " :: لا عادي
أحمد بمرح :: ترى هذا فويرس هو الي يهدر مو أنا 
حسين ابتسم له :: صدقني يعني 
أحمد :: مالت ما غصبتك تصدق 
حسين ضحك 
أحمد رن جواله وطلعه .. كانت ألاء راسلة له " أخويي العسل أطلب ليي شي وخليه في سيارتك لرجعتي من الحفلة .. بليييز تراني مو ماكلة من الظهر >< 
أحبببببببك =$ "
رد عليها " أختي القمر تعرف أنه يمكن ما أفضى 
تحبي الحيالة والمصالح مو تحبيني "
ألاء تضحك بعد ما وصلتها رسالته" يووه يووه حموود حرام عليك 
والله أحبك ولا بحب أحد زيك =p "
أحمد يضحك " خلاص كسرتي خاطري بقووم أشتري لش الي تبغيه 
إلا تعالي ما شفت كشختش اليووم "
ألاء ابتسمت " فديتك حمادي ، أجل فاتك صايره قمر أني 
يمقن أنخطب > ينقال غرت من ريم "
أحمد " ههههههه مداح نفسه ... كملي أنت خيتو وبعدين عيب ما عندنا بنت يجيبوا طاري العرس "  
ألاء " يبغى له بوسة =p ، تبوسني اليوم > خرتها مو .. ههههه أحنا في عصر التطور ما فيه بنية ما تجيب طاري العرس :p "
أحمد " خخخخ على قولتش روحي موتي xd "
ألاء " خخخخ أقول حميدان قوم أشتري ليي بدل الهدره ، لا أقول يسقط أحمد "
أحمد " جربي تطالبي بأسقاطي وخيسي في البيت ما بطلعش ويايي "
ألاء " خخخخ خاف ، أمزح أصلاً قلبي ما يطاوعني أقول هيجي لأخوي حبيبي <3 "
أحمد " ههههههه يالله للوشه بقووم أشتري لش ، بس ما قلتي وشو تبغي ومن آي مطعم!"
ألاء " طيب ، أشتري ليي على ذوقك ماليي خلق أفكر خخخخ "
أحمد " سوودنة على أصووولها " 
ألاء " xd "
فراس ضرب أحمد على جنبه :: بسك مغازله 
أحمد ابتسم :: خخخخ أكلم أختي مالت علييك ، مفكر زيك يا الشايب 
فراس :: شايب في عينك ، عيب عيب عجيب 
أحمد يضحك :: أجل لويش ما خطبت ؟ شوف صافي خطب قبلك
فراس " أنتظر أختك " :: قريب إن شاء الله 
أحمد وهو يقوم :: إيه يصير خير
فراس ضحك علييييه ، وحسين قال :: وين رايح أبو الشباب ؟
أحمد :: بجيب عشا لـ ألاء ، بتجي وياي ؟
حسين قام :: خخخخ إيه هنا جداً ملل
أحمد ابتسم ولف لـ فراس :: بتجي ويانا عن الملل على قوولة حسنوه 
فراس ضحك :: هههههه لا 
حسين ابتسم وضربه على جنب :: وجعاه أنا حُسَينْ مو حسنووه هع ..
.
.* 
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــوري* 
* ღ.
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*جوري بس شافت جواد تكلمت :: جواد شوف أخوك ويش يسوي 
جواد سحبها من حضن جهاد :: جب أنتين لا تفضحونا أثنينكم " لف لجهاد " صراحة ما توقعتك يا أخوي بالهدناءة ، والله حرام عليك حتى لو كانت هي راضيه " شهقت جوووري " قدر الأخووة 
جوري شهقت :: آهئ جواد ويش تقووول حرام عليك هو الي يتحرش فيني ويغمز ليي دايماً 
جواد غمض عيونه يهدي من نفسه :: روحي جيبي عباتش من داخل وأنت أنقلع برا وبلا فضايح لينا
جهاد ابتسم بسخرية وهو ما آثر فيه كلام جواد وطلع بعد ما حقق ألي يبيه 
أهم شي خرب على جواد فرحته .. خلاص 
" يا رب صدق الكلام الي حشيت به مخه يا رب " كان هالكلام الي يدوور في خاطره وهو داخل المجلس
أما جوري 
مسكت إيد جواد :: حبيبي لا تفهم غلط 
جواد سحب إيدها وقال وهو يضغط على أسنانه :: جووري روووحي ألبسي عباتش لا تستفزيني أكثر
جوري تغبنت بس مسكت حالها ، ودخلت تجيب عباتها عشان تطلع وتشوف حل لـ المشكلة 
أخذت نفس " جوري هدي وصيري ريلاكس دام جواد أعصابه مشدووده .. هدي شوي " 
سحبت عباتها وسلمت على عمتها جت بتطع 
بس قاطعها صوت سحر :: جوجو وين رايحه ؟
جوري حاولت تطلع صوتها مرح .. وبنفس رنة الطفولة الي فيها .. بس ما قدرت غير تقوول بصوت عادي :: بطلع ويا جواد 
سحر بملل :: يووه جوادووه فاضي .. كنت أبغى أراويش حاجه بس يلا مره ثانيه 
جوري ابتسمت :: إن شاء الله .. يلا سي يوو
سحر :: سي يوو توو 
:
فـــــــــي الـــــــســــــيـــــــــــــــارة 
:*
*دخلت جوري بهدووووء وسكرت الباب 
مشى جواد بدون ما يتكلم 
مرت خمس دقايق
جووري ملت وحبت هي تبدي :: جواد أسمعني 
جواد بعصبية وصراخ :: جب أنتين ويش بتقولي هيه !! ما لقيتي تخونيني إلا ويا أخويي ؟ حرام عليش والله حرام .. وأنا فكرتش غييير عنهم .. فكرتش بريئة .. فكرتش طفلة 
بس طلعتي خبيييييييييييييثه .. ليييييش خليتيني أحبش لييييش !؟؟؟؟
جوري منصدمة من هيجانه .. أول مره يهيج كذا .. لا الي قدامي وحش .. مو جواد :: جواد حرام عليك لا تظلمني .. أخوك هو الي دايم يتحرش فيني 
جواد بعدم تصديق :: زين ليش ما قلتي ؟
جوري :: والله ما حبيت أسبب مشاكل بينك وبين أخوك
جواد :: لا تحلفي بالله على كذب .. وبعدين أنا وهو في مشاكل من اول .. إيش بيزيد لو قلتي يعني 
جوري بعدم تصديق :: جواد أنت تكذبني .. جواد بليـ ـ ـ ...
جواد اخذ نفس :: كيف أصدقش بعد الي شفته من شوي .. جوري انتين جرحتيني .. أنزين دام هو الي يتحرش فيش ليش أحين راضيه وهو حاضنش 
جوري أخذت نفس :: هذي نور بنت خالتك هي الي قالت ليي جواد يبغاش برا .. ولما طلعت كان جهاد هو الي برا مو أنت 
جواد بعصبية :: لا ترميها على نوور .. وبعدين لما شفتي جهاد ليش ما دخلتي داخل ؟ 
جوري أنقهرت :: بعععد تدافع عنها .. أني كنت بدخل بس أخووك سحبني 
جواد :: ليش ما صارختي .. لو لسانش أكله السنوور ؟
جوري :: توني كنت بصارخ دخلت 
جواد :: بس لما دخلت وضعيتش ما كانت وضعية وحدة تدافع عن نفسها
جوري هزت راسها بعدم تصديق :: جووواد رجعني البيييت .. الحوووار معك عقييييم 
جواد زاد السرعة :: هه أساساً أنا كنت برجعش بدوون ما تقووولي .. خلاص ما أقدر أشووف وجهش
جوري تغبنت " لهذا الحد عافني .. بس أني مستحيل أتركه من أووول محاوله .. بحاووول وياه .. بس لأني أحبه .. الغبي "
جواد وصل البيت بسرعة قياسية .. نزلت جوري وحبت تحط حرتها في الباب .. رقعت بالباب بقوووة .. جواد ابتسم غصباً عنه .. على حركتها الطفوولية 
بعدييين كشر .. جواد بلا هببل .. هي تخونك ويا اخوووك وأنت قلب ينبض ليها .. بس ويش ضمني أن جهاد ما يكذب
أنا ما أستبعد عنه شي .. لا أكيييد يكذب .. جوووري برييئه .. وطفلة .. طفلتي .. مستحييل اخلي جهاد يخرب بينا 
خلني أرجع لجهاد وأشووف سالفته 
اتمنى يا جوووري برييئه .. لا تحطمي صووورتش الي حطيتها .. لا تحطميييها 
.
.*
*ألاء

 ღ.  
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*كانت مريم تنزف على الكوشه 
أما ألاء قاعده تطالعها بغبنة 
خلااااااص بتنشغل مرييييم عني .. بيكوون في حياتها الي أهم من ألاء 
شهقت وطاحت دمعه من خدها .. حست بأحد مسك كتفها .. لفت .. كانت لجين 
لجين بستغراب :: ويش فيش تصيحي ؟؟
ألاء بقهر ودموعها تغرق عيوونها :: كللله من أخوووش الغبي .. بتنشغل عن توأمي .. كله منششش .. أكررررههه آهئ آهئ 
لجين حضنتها :: يا المجنوونة لا تصيحي .. تخربي شكلش بعدين ما تنخطبي " ضحكت ألاء " وبعدين من قالش مريييم بتنشغل عنش .. إلا تسحب على أخويي لعيونش بس 
ألاء أخذت نفس :: الله يوفقهم إن شاء الله 
لجين بمزح :: أدعي من قلب مو هرار 
ألاء ضحكت :: هههههههه 
لجين ابتسمت :: إيييه كذا أضحكي .. " بستهبال " خققينا يا أختي 
ألاء ابتسمت :: خخخخخخخخ ظريفه
لجين ابتسمت وفي داخلها " ياااااارب يا ألاء يكتب حسين من نصيبش .. يااارب ما تتعذبوووا " 
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تطالع مريم " ودي اركب وأقوول ليها عن الي صار ليي ويا حسين .. ودي أوصف ليها شعووووري .. بس ما أبغى أشغلها فيني في أهم ليالي حياتها " 
حست بإيد على كتفها لفت شافها ريما بنت عمها .. أبتسمت وسلمت عليها :: هلا ريوومه أجيتووا ؟ 
ريما :: يب .. " وبإعجاب " ويش هالجمال للوشه .. صراحة تهبلي مرره .. الثووب ضابط عليش وكأنه مسوى لش .. " وبحب " عقبااااالش يارب 
ألاء ابتسمت :: ههههه ما أقدر أقووول عقبالش لأنش متزوجة بس يلا .. عقباااال ولااادش هههههه 
ريما ابتسمت :: خخخخ الله يبلغني 
ألاء ابتسمت :: يااااارب .. إلا وين غندوور ؟ 
ريما ابتسمت :: ما بتجي .. تعبانه ويا الحمل تعرفي يعني 
ألاء :: أهااا .. الله يسهل عليها ويتمم الحمل على خيير
ريما :: إن شاء الله 
ألاء ابتسمت .. وسمعت مرت عمها جايه لريما تعطيها بنتها " ريناد " 
لفت ليها ألاء :: قووة مرت عمي 
مرة عمها :: الله يقويش .. آلف مبروك وعقبالش يارب لـ حسين ولدي 
ألاء طيرت عيونها وخجلت وبهمس :: الله يبارك فيش
قعدت جنب لجين الي تضحك .. مو بس تضحك إلا ميته ضحك عليها 
ألاء مدت بووزها وهي تطالعها :: ماااالت بس .. تضحكي على ووويش ؟ 
لجين هزت رايها بلا وهي تحاول توقف ضحك :: ولا شي سلامتش ههه*
*.
.*
*جــــــــــــــــــــــــواد*
* ღ.  
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*دخلت لجهاد المجلس وطالعته بنظرات حااااارقه :: أنت من وين جبت الكلام عن جووري ؟ وأنت ما عندك آي أثبات ؟
جهاد ابتسم بسخرية :: تعااال شوف فيه رسايل من عندها ..
جواد طالعته بدون تصديييق .. يحس نفسه يحتضضر .. مشى له بخطوااات بطييئة .. يحس نفسه يمشي للمووت .. غمض عيونه .. حلم .. حلم .. أكييييد حلم وأنا بقعد أحييين 
فتح عيووونه وهو يشوووف الجوال قدامه .. طالع في الرقم رقم جوووري
طالع في الكلام " حبيبي أحين توني مووصله البيت .. أخووك الغبي وصلني 
حاااولت اهديه بس مو راضي يهدأ " 
جواد بهمس :: لا .. لا .. هذا مو رقمها .. مو رقمها " وبنهيار " لييييش يا جوووووري لييييش
أنا ما قصرت علييييش بشي .. وما لقيتي إلا أخوويي
جهاد بخبث :: حذرتك منها من أوووول ما عقدت عليييها بس أنت ما سمعت ليي صدقتني
جواد ضرب جهاد كف :: أكيييييييد منك أننت .. أنت الي خليييتها تسوووي كل هذا .. " وبنهياااار " حراااام عليك أنا وييش سووويت لك .. أنا أخووووك .. حرررام عليييك والله حرااام
أنت عدييييم أحساااااس " دفه على الأرض وطلع "
جهاد ابتسم بخبث ورسل " نووور خلاص راح الغبي ومشت عليه الخطة .. أحذفي الرسايل وسوي رووحش شفتي الجوال بالغلط .. وأنتين بتووديه لجووري
لا تخلي جووواااد يدري فهمتي ؟ "
نور ردت " ههههههه ياربي مو مصدقة والله بطير من الوناااسة .. أووكي بوديه ليييها ^^ "
.
.*
*نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور* 
* ღ.   
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*ضحكت بنذالة في داخلها " ههههههههههههههههههه .. قلت لش جوووري .. جواد ليي وبس .. أحييين برررووح أقعد على الكنب .. بسوي نفسي شفت الجوال بالغلط
وأخذ سحر .. ونروووح نوديه مع السووواق .. هههههههه .. الحمد لله .. عقباااال ما أسمع بطلاقكم يا رب ههههههه " 
مسحت الرسالة الي رسلتها لجهاد من شوي 
ووطلعت من الحمام بعد ما خبت الجوال في جيبها
وراحت عند الجهة الي كانت قاعدة فيها جووري
ورمت الجوال عنده وبدوون ما أحد ينتبه 
بعدين قامت تشرب ماي
تحس بعطش بعد الانجاااز الي سووته هي وجهاد 
شربت ماااي وطلعت 
راحت قعدت وسوت روحها شافت الجوال
وببراءة مصطنعه :: يووه حنون شوفي هذا جوال من " للتذكير .. حنين + رحيق + سحر .. أخوات جواد من أمه " 
حنين مسكته :: يووه هذا كأنه جوال جوجو " فتحته حنين وكانت الخلفيه صوورت جواد في اميركا وابتسمت " أيوووه هذا جووال جوري
نور ببراءة مصطنعه :: يووه يا قلبي عليها أكيييد ما انتبهت أنها نسيانته .. " وبتردد مصطنع " أرووح أوديه ليها اني وسحور ؟
حنين ابتسمت :: عادي يا قلبي لا تكلفي على حالش بعطيه جواد 
نور :: لا عادي أني أبغى أووديه عشان بعد أطلع وأخذ ليي نفس لأني مختنقه شوي
حنين أبتسمت :: أوووكي بنادي على على سحوور تلبس عباتها عشان ترووحوا 
نور ابتسمت بلطف مصطنع " حتى أنتي يا حنين ما أكلمش إلا عشان أتقرب من جواد .. بس أتزوج بسحب عليش ( ضحكت بشر ) ههههههههههههههههه "
لبست عباتها ودقت على السواق يشغل السيارة
نور بدلع ماصخ :: سحووورة يلا لا نتأخر ...
سحر قاعده تضبط لفتها لأنها ما تتغطى :: أووكي جييت 
وطلعوووا من البيت 
:
فــــــــــــي الـــــــــســـــــيــــــــــــارة 
:*
*نوور بلطف مصطنع :: سحوورة أنتييين الي إنزلي وإعطي جووري جوالها .. أووووكي ؟
سحر ابتسمت :: أنزين ليش ما تنزلي وياي ؟ 
نوور هززت كتوفها :: يمكن جووري ما تتقبلني .. قولي ليها أنش جايه مع السواق لوحدش
سحر :: لوييش بالعكس جوجو طيووبة مره .. وأخلاقها عسسل 
نوور ابتسمت :: مادري بس أنتين أحسن .. مرت أخوها وجديه يعني 
سحر أقتنعت :: أوووكي بنزل جوالها وبقوول أنا جيت لوحدي مع السووواق 
نور ابتسمت " آآآه الحمد لله الخطة بدت تكتمل " 
وصلووا البيت 
نزلت سحر ودقت الجرس 
ردت ساره :: مييين ؟ 
سحر :: أني سحر أخت جواد
ساره ابتسمت :: هلا سوسو .. أدخلي فتحت الباب 
دخلت سحر داخل وفتحت ساره ليها الباب
سلمت على ساره وبخجل .. سحر :: وين جووري 
ساره ابتسمت :: جووري رجعت تعبانة ونامت 
سحر :: أهاا .. خوذي جوالها أعطيها وياه لأنها نسته 
ساره ابتسمت :: يا قلبي جايه عشان جوال جووري .. عشان خليتي جواد يجيبه .. مشكووورة يا عمري
سحر :: حصل خير والعفووو 
ساره :: دخلي
سحر :: لا السواق ينتظرني برا 
ساره ابتسمت :: أنزين بس شوي
سحر هزت راسها بنفي :: لا برووح مره ثانيه إن شاء الله 
ساره هزت راسها:: على خيير إن شاء الله .. سلمي على أمش وخواتش
سحر وهي تطلع :: يوووصل .. مع السلامة 
ساره :: الله يسلمش 
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*.
.
مـــــــــــــــــــــصــــــــطـــــــــــفــــــ  ـــــــــى ؛ 

 ღ.   
 ღ.  
 ღ.**طالعت في مريم .. يفصلني عن حلم سنين خطوااااات بس .. أخذت نفس .. أحسني متوتر .. كيف هي ؟؟ .. لجين الي واقفه جنبي همست لي " صفية هدي "
ابتسمت ليها :: لو كانت كلمتش في غير هالحزه .. نحرتش خخخخ .. متى بتهوني عن كلمة صفييية ؟ .. شايفتني بنية مثلاً 
لجين بنذالة :: لا ما بهووون إلا إذا علمت ريييم .. عاد قتيلها التريق ريمووه 
مصطفى حقرها .. لأنه قرب يووصل لـ مرييم 
بس وصل باس جبينها البارد .. حسها ترتجف من توترها 
قعد وياها شوي .. وجابوا لهم الشبكة .. أكثر شي جننه الحلق .. لبس مريم وحده .. والثانيه جت لجين ولبسته مريم 
لأنه ما يعرف ههه .. أنتبه وهو بينزل مع مريم لـ ألاء .. عرفها من عيونها .. الي كانت متجمعة فيها الدمووع .. وماسكتها بالزور .. نادى لجين أخته 
مصطفى بهمس :: عيطي على ألاءووه 
لجين بهمس :: أووكي 
ألاء جت له وبصوت متغبن :: مبرووك يا الدب .. مبرووك ريم 
مصطفى ومريم :: الله يبارك فيش
ألاء وصوتها مبين فيه الصيحه :: ويش تبغى ؟
مصطفى ابتسم :: ويش فيش بتصيحي .. ترى أنا مو بايق مريم ..
مريم طالعتها :: للوشه تصيحي ؟ 
ألاء طالعتها وما تحملت .. أنفجرت صياح :: آهئ أنتييين أحين بتنشغلي عني .. وزيين إذا تذكرتي حاجه أسمها ألاء " طالعت مصطفى بحقد " أكرههههك كله منكككك 
مصطفى جاته الضحكة عليها .. ومريم قربت منها وحضنتها :: أنشغل عن الناس كلها إلا أنتين .. أنتين رووحي وحياتي كلها .. ألاء أنتِ أنا .. هي الكلمة الوحيييدة إلي تعبر عنا ثنتينا 
ألاء شهقت :: هالكلاااام بيتغيير بعديييين .. وبتشوووفي آهئ 
مريم :: أثبت لش بويش ؟ بسوويييه صدقيني
مصطفى تدخل بينهم بلطف :: شووفي أنا بكره ما بتطلع ويا مريم .. أنتوون أطلعوا ويا بعض بكره 
مريم ابتسمت :: ها خلااااص صدقتي 
ألاء انحرجت وحاولت تهدي حالها :: لااا أطلعوا ويا بعض بكره .. وما عليكم مني .. بتأثر اليوم بس .. وبكره بتشووفوني عادي
مصطفى :: لا والله بكره بتطلعوا جميييع 
مريم حضنتها :: خلاص صدقتي يا قلبي ؟
ألاء حضنتها بقوووووة :: الله يوووفقش أنتين ومصطفى 
مصطفى ومريم :: آمييييييييين ..
ودخل مصطفى ومرييييم الغرفة الي بيتصوروا فيها* 
*.
.*
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم جــــــــــــديــــــــــــد* 
*.
.*
*جــــــــــــــــــــــــوري* 
* ღ.   
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*فتحت عيووونها على صوت جوالها .. أخذت نفس وهي تشوف رقم جواد .. وتتذكر الي صار أمس 
همست قبل لا ترد " والله يا جواد لو أنا ما أحبك .. ما شفت رقعة وجهي بعد الي سويييته أمس .. أني جووري .. إلي تعوودت على الدلع .. ماما وبابا عمرهم ما رفضووا ليي شي .. ولا صارخووا عليي .. تجي أنت أمس وتسوي فيني كل هذا .. وأسامحك بالسهوولة ذي .. وبدوون ما تعتذر .. أتمنى تكون أول مره وآخر مره "
جوري بصوت ناعس :: هلا 
جواد بجمود :: أيوه .. أبغى أشوفش اليوم
جووري عصبت من الاسلوب :: الناس يسلموا .. يسألووا عن الاخبار .. وأنت تبغى تشوفني .. جواد أنا ما تعوودت على هذا الإسلوووب من أحد أبداً !!
جواد بقهر :: ولما عاملتش أوكييه .. إيش سويتي .. مو خنتيني مع أخوي .. أخوي يا جووري .. قلت الناس عشان تختاري جهاد ؟؟ .. من زينه أخلاقه عاد
جوري عصبت :: ولحيين مصر اني خنتك .. أنته ما تفهم ؟ أخووووك هو وبنت خالتك مسوييين كل هذا عشان يفرقوا بينا .. جواد كم مره نور هددتني فيك .. انت بنفسك قلت من زين أخلاق جهاد .. جوااد أنته عرفتني في هذي الشهور أو لا ؟؟؟ إذا عرفت جووري بتعرف أنها ما خانت ثقة أهلها .. عشان تخوووون ثقة زووجها .. ما سويت الحركات ذي وأني مو مخطوبه .. بسويها وأني متزووجه 
جواد ضحك بمرارة :: ههههه مصرة على أنها خطة من نور وجهاد ؟؟ .. للآسف الظاهر أنا ما عرفتك في هذي الشهوور الي قعدنيها مع بعض .. أنا لو ما شفت رسالة من رقمش لجوال جهاد صدقت .. صدقيني كنت بصدق 
جوووري شهقت :: رسالة من رقمي .. أنت كذاااااااااااب .. " وبقهر " والله أقولك إيه أنا خنتك ويا أخوووك .. " وبعصبية ودموعها على خدها " أكرهههههههههههههههك 
و " طووووووط طووووووط طووووط "
سكرت في وجهه 
جوري في داخلها " ويش سويتي جوري .. أثبتي التهمة على روحش .. بس هو يثول شاف رسالة .. من ويييين وصلة الرسالة 
أصلاً هو كذااااااااب الظاهر يبغى يخطب نور .. ومو عارف يتخلص مني " هالفكرة عششت في مخها
هالفكرة خلتها ترمي نفسها على السرير .. وتدفن وجهها في المخدة .. وتصييييييييييييح بقووة .. بصوت عالي .. شهقاتها تتعالى أكثر :: آهئ آهئ قلبيييي .. أبغى قلبي
أنفتح باب غرفتها .. كانت امها وسارة وأبوها ويوسف .. رفعت راسها تطالعهم :: آهئ ما يصدقني .. ما يصدقني .. لوييش يقول عني كذا .. حراااااااام أنا مو كذا .. آهئ يوسف شوف صاحبك ويش يقووول .. آهئ أكرهه 
فهمووا من السالفه أن فيه شي بينها وبين جواد .. بس ما عرفوا ويش هالشي بالضبط .. يوسف قرب منها وحضنها :: خلاص يا عمري .. لويش تصيحي ؟؟ .. وإذا على جوادووه أخليه اليووم يعتذر منش
جوري أنتفضت من كلامه .. وبسرعة :: لا لا ما أبغى أشوووفه 
أمها وأبوها طالعوا في بعض بخووف عليها .. هذي آخر العنقوود ودلوعتهم .. على مشارف الأنهيار .. ويش فيها ؟؟ 
تقربووووا منها ..
امها :: جوري حبيبتي لا تخافي ما بيشوفش إذا ما تبغي تشوفيه .. بس هدي أنتين 
سارة حست بتقلصات في بطنها .. قربت من جوري تحاول تغير من نفسيتها :: جوجو شوفي .. البيبي يرفس
جوري بمرارة :: هههه حتى أنت يا رووح خالتك مو راضيك الي يصير ليها ؟؟ " شهقت " آهئ يوسف لويش قلت ليي جواد ما تطلع منه العيبة .. وبيحطش في عيووونه .. وهو أحين قاعد يدمرررني 
يوسف حس بالذنب .. أنه خلى أخته تتزوج واحد صغير على الزواج .. وهي بعد صغييرة .. بس هو ما وافق إلا تلبية لرغبة أبو جواد قبل ما يموت .. لا أحين طاح الفاس بالراس .. وما راح أخلي جواد يأذي دلوعتي .. صح هو صاحبي .. بس جووري أختي وحبيبتي :: ويش سوى لش ؟
جوري كانت بتقوول ويش سوى .. بس ما حبت تخرب بين أخوها وصاحبه .. قالت وهي تحاول تهدي روووحها :: آهئ ما عليك شوية مشاكل .. وإن شاء الله نحلها 
يوسف خلها على راحتها ومع أنه مو مقتنع أبداً .. حاس إن فيه شي .. أتمنى يا جواد ما تسوي لأختي شي تخليني أندم أني زوجتك إياها 
ساره طالعتها وهي تمسح على شعرها :: جواري ما عليش .. ربش كريم ومو من أوول مشكلة تيأسي .. ترى ملح الزواج المشاكل هههه .. خلاص حياتي 
طالعتها جوري بأسى .. وهي تهز راسها بـ أووكي وفي داخلها " المشكلة أنها مو آي مشكلة .. آآآه لويش يا جواد تحطمني ؟؟ .. حرااااااام عليك أنت وأخووك والله حراااام عليييكم .. تعذبوووا قلبي .. حرااااااااااام "
:
:*
*مــــــــــصــــــــطـــــــــــفـــــــــــــــى* 
* ღ.   
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*دخلت غرفة لجين .. بتردد .. إن شاء اللخ ما تفشلني الدبة 
مصطفى بحيالة :: لجونة أختي حبيبتي 
لجين طالعته وأخلاقها قافله :: نعم خير 
مصطفى كان وده يكفخها كف على أسلوبها .. بس تأدب عشان تسوي الي يبغاه :: أمم أبغى تعطيني نغمات أحطها لمريم 
لجين ضحكت :: قصدك إذا أتصلت ؟
مصطفى يرمش ببراءة مصطنعه :: إيه 
لجين تضحك وهي تفتح جوالها :: هههههههه .. بعطيك لبنانين .. مأ أعرف إلا هم .. ههههه 
مصطفى هز راسه بإيه ولجين بدت تسمعه المقاطع 
لجين ابتسمت :: أسمع ذي " خلوت بسرب العلا يرنمو بظل الجوى والجوى محرم
إلى أن جعلت يناجيك لطف فبوركت بوركت يا مريم" خخخ فيه أسم مريم xd > بحط ليكم المقاطع عشان تعيشوا جو وياهم هههه
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/S9hUGmp3/_online.html
مصطفى ما عجبه وايد :: ما عندش غيره ؟
لجين تدوور :: أممم شوف هذا " رباه في الدنيا حقق أمانيها واجعلها في الجناة أسمى حواريها وامنح منى قلبي لرفيقة العمر يا شمعة شعت بالوجد والبشر "
خخخ لمحمووود عن زووجته http://www.4shared.com/mp3/9zSTdf__/_online.html
مصطفى ابتسم :: وغييره ما عندش ؟
لجين شغلت واحد وهي ميته ضحك :: بس لو حطيت من هذولا أولاد خالي بيسوك سبال .. وبيتسبلوا عليييك ههههه 
"يا شمعة شعت بالوجد والبشر " http://www.4shared.com/mp3/M2uWPYFz/_online.html
مصطفى :: خخخخ على قولة ألاء خلهم يروحوا يمووتوا هههه .. ما عندش غييره ؟؟ 
لجين ابتسمت بخبث وحطت " أنت المسيح المرتجى يابن السماء .. سيدي .. أنبنت مرضى وأنت للداء الشفاء .. سيدي .. فمتى مع المهدي يجمعنا اللقاء .. سيدي " http://www.4shared.com/mp3/tFqerXud/__online.html*
*مصطفى يضحك :: ويش دخل ؟؟ 
لجين تحط إيدها على قلبها :: وه هذا لعلاوووي فدييييته .. وتبغاه ما يتدخل .. خخخ صدقني حط لمرتك من مالات علي .. لأنها أدمان ويا ألاءووه ههههه 
مصطفى رفع حاجب :: بعد مريم زيكم ؟
لجين ابتسمت :: والي يقعد ويا ألاء ما يصير زيها ؟
مصطفى ابتسم :: خخخخ على طاري ألاء دريتي شافها حـسـ ـ ـ ...
قاطعته لجين ببتسامة :: أدرري هههه 
مصطفى بستغراب :: قالت لش ؟ مو هي ما تبغاش تفتحي الموضوع له ؟؟
لجين هزت أكتافها :: مو قصده تقول ليي أنها شافته .. بس عشان لا أطلع برا زيها .. " قالت لجين بضحكة " عفر تغار 
مصطفى ابتسم بستهزاء :: لا هو الي بيطالع فيش 
لجين مدت لسانها بمرح 
.
.*
*الــــعــــصــــــر* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
* ღ.     
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*قالت بخووف :: ريم ما نبغى نرووح قلبي ناغزني والله 
مريم بضحكة :: ناعزش لو حاسه بفشلة من مصطفى ههههه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: مالت ما بتفشل إلا منش ومنه .. " وكابرت على أحساسها " متى أجي لش ؟
مريم تطالع ساعتها :: أممم أحيين تعالي
ألاء :: أوكككي ألبسي وأني بتصل للسواق 
مريم :: أوكِ .. أنتظرش .. سي يوو
ألاء :: سي يو تو 
لبست ألاء عباتها ودقت على السواق يجهز السيارة .. ونزلت تنتظر تحت 
شافت أحمد و أيمن تحت ~
سألها أيمن :: وين رايحة برنسيسة ألاء ؟؟؟
ألاء ابتسمت :: السوووق ويا مريم ..!!
أيمن :: خخخخ صاقعه .. هداويش خلي البنية تقعد ويا ريلها
ألاء :: رووح موووت بس هههه مالك دخل أني وتوأمي ننجاز " دق جوال ألاء " يالله يا أخواني سي يووو .. " وبمزح " لقد سوف توحشوني
أحمد وأيمن ضحكووا عليها
أحمد :: خوش كلمة ما درسوش عربي
ألاء مدت لسانها :: نوووب .. يلا إلى اللقاء ..
أيمن وأحمد :: باي 
.
.*
*فــــــــــــــــي الــــســــــيـــــــارة 
.
.*
*دخلت مريم السيارة :: مرحبا للوشه 
ألاء :: أهلييين .. " وبخبث " ما بتقولي ويش تكلمتوا وسويتوا البارحة 
مريم ضحكت :: لا .. عيييب بعدش صغيرة 
ألاء مدت بوزها :: مالت تكبرتي عليي 
مريم ضحكت عليها .. وألاء ابتسمت على ضحكها
تدري أنها مردها بتقوول ليها ويش صار .. بس تبغى تعاندها شووي .. حافظتها أكثر من نفسها 
ألاء :: ريم ما قلت لش ويش صار امس ؟ 
مريم :: وشو ؟
ألاء توها جت بتتكلم .. طالعت في النافدة الي جنب مريم .. وأنتبهت لسيارة متوجهة للباب هذا 
تمشي عكس السيارات .. شهقت :: مـــريـــم
وغمضت عيونها وهي تسمع صوت الصدمة .. ضربت ألاء في الباب وبعدين طاحت على الأرض .. تعورت شوي بس ما فقدت وعيها
فتحت عيونها تبغى تتطمن على مريم 
وشهقت شهقة .. وبعدها غابت عن الوعي :: مــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــم* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ،*
*

الحمد لله وصلنا اليوم بالسلامة من مكة لـ القطيف =))*

----------


## حلم لطيف

الحمدالله على السلامة وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال ...
ياربي الأحداث مو طبيعية .. تشويييق بشكل كبير ..
أستنى البارت الجديد على نار .. يعطيش العافيه غناتي

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> الحمدالله على السلامة وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال ...
> ياربي الأحداث مو طبيعية .. تشويييق بشكل كبير ..
> أستنى البارت الجديد على نار .. يعطيش العافيه غناتي



*الله يسلمك .. منا ومنكم حياتي 
الحمد لله انها عجبتش 
أنتبهي لا تحترقي هههه > برا ي بايخه =p
الله يعافيش يا قلبي 
مــــنــــوره*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (26) © ..]*
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
* ღ.      
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*فتحت عيونها وصارت ترمش .. وتتذكر إلي صار .. طالعت في السقف .. هذا سقف غرفة 
يعني الي صار حلم .. الحمد لله 
بس لحظة !!!!!!!!!!! 
هذا مو سقف غرفتي .. قعدت ببطئ لأن أحس جسمي متكسر 
كان في الغرفة أبويي وأحمد .. هذا مستشفى .. صرخت بقووة :: وييييييييييين مرييييييييييييييم ؟
أحمد جا ليي بسرعة وحضني :: ألاء هدي مريم بخير
ألاء ودموعها تطيييح :: ويييين هي إذا كانت بخيير .. وينها.. " صرخت بنهيار " كذااااااااااااب تباااااعد أكرههههههههههههك 
قرب مني أبويي يهديني :: ألاء هدي يبه 
دفيتهم بدون ما أحس :: تباعدوووا أكرهكم أثنينكم آهئ " وقمت من السرير سحبت المغدي بقووووة .. وتدفق منه دم وااااجد .. بس ما يهمني شي أحييين .. ما تهمني إلا مريييم .. مريييم وبس "
أحمد مسكني بيمنعني .. بس أبوويي من صدمته من الي اسويه قعد على الكرسي وهو يحاول يفتح أزرار ثوووبه 
أحمد تركني ورااااح له :: أبوووييي ويييييش فييييك ؟ نزززل الضغط ئه ؟ 
أبو أحمد بختناق :: ألحق أختك وما عليييك مني 
أحمد صررررخ :: حسسسسسسيييين ألحق ألااااااء أنا بشوووووف أبوووييي 
.
.*
*فــــــــــــــــــــــــراس* 
* ღ.      
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*ضغط على بريييك سيارته بقوة .. لدرجة أنه كان بيصدم في الزباله _ أكرمكم الله _ الي قدامه :: وييش قلت ؟
مصطفى بحزن :: أقول لك مريم وألاء صار ليهم حادث 
فراس " لا .. ألاء !!! " :: أنزين وأخبارهم أحييين ؟ 
مصطفى بغبنة :: مريم في العمليات .. وألاء ما أدري ما سألت 
فراس يتنفس بسرعة :: بعدين أكلمك .. باااي 
وسكر بدون ما يسمع رد مصطفى 
سند راسه على الدركسون .. وهو حاط إييده على قلبه .. إلي ينبض بقووة من الخوف 
همس :: ألااااء لا يصير لش شي .. " غمض عيونه وهو يتذكر إنه كان بيقول لأحمد الليلة .. عن إنه يبغى يخطبها 
هالمره ما يبغى يتقدم لييها قبل لا يعرف رأيها .. وأحييين مصطفى يقول إنه صار ليها حادث .. " ابتسم بستهزاء ورفع راسه .. وأنطلق بسرعة متوجه لـ المستشفى بسرعة جنونية 
" ياااااعلي يااااا أمييير المؤمنيييين .. دخيييلك يا علييييي " .. هذا إلي كان يردده .. خايف من كل قلبه .. يتنفس بسرعة .. قلبه أنشلع من مكانه .. :: يااااعليي يااارب تكون بخخييير 
سحب البريييك بقووة لما لاح له المستشفى .. ونزل بسرعة .. وهو يركض ..  حتى إنه نسى جواله في سيارته .. ولا قفل السيارة أصلاً .. همه يعرف هي بخير أو لا .. دخل المستشفى وهو يركض للرسبشن 
قال ووتنفسه يتسارع :: ألاء ألـ .. ، جاتكم في حادث سيارة اليوم .. ويها مريم ألـ .. 
النيرس :: أمم الأخت مريم في غرفة العمليات .. أما الأخت ألاء .. أممم لحظة 
فراس " أعرف وييين مرييم .. أنا أبغغى ألاء .. بسسرعة أرحمي قلبي .. هالثواني إلي تمر سنيييين .. مو ثواني "
النيرس :: آه الأخت ألاء في غرفة رقم ـ في الدور ـ الله يقومهم سالمين يااارب
فراس وهو يركض مبتعد :: تسلميين 
ضفط على زر المصعد .. أنتظره 30 ثانيه وما نزل .. توجه للدرج بسرعة .. كان يركض ويركض .. يبغى يووصل بسرعة 
وقف وأبتسم لما لاحت له الغرفه .. هي في غرفه عاديه .. يعني حالتها زينة .. بس لازم أتطمن عليها
جا بيكمل مشي .. بس أنتبه لـ ألاء تطلع من الغرفه .. وتلاشت أبتسامته وهو يطالع في حسين إلي توه ينتبه أنه قاعد برا .. يمشي وراها .. ويمسكها !!
أبتسم بستهزاء وهو يتراجع .. مو ليي هي =(*
*.
.*
*حـــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــ  ـــــن* 
* ღ.  
 ღ.  
 ღ.*
*قاعد على الكرسي ومغطي وجهه بكفووفه .. ويتذكر المكالمة الي جتهم .. تخبرهم عن حااادث ألاء ومريييم
كان رايح ويا أحمد الكورنيش .. جمعة شباب .. وجااا أتصااال لأحمد وخلاه يسووق بسرعة جنونية للمستشفى 
وما عرفت السالفة إلا لما دخلنا المستشفى 
يا علييي قلبيي يعوورني .. يا رب لا تفجعه فيها .. يا رب تقووم بالسلامة .. ما يكفي إلي صار قبل كم سنة 
بس هي بخيير .. لو هي مو بخير ما خلوها في غرفة عادي .. بس جروح بسيطة أكيييد 
رجعت للواقع بصراخ داخل غرفتها .. وبعدها صرخة أحمد " حسين ألحق ألاء أنا بشوف أبويي " 
الي بعدها أنفتح باب غرفتها على مصارعيه .. طلعت منه بضعف .. وهي يالله تمشي .. وجهها كله جروح .. وإيدها تنزف
شهقت وأنا أمسكها :: يا مجنوووونة إيدش تنزف واااجد 
ألاء بنهيار :: أتركنييييييييي أبغى مريييييييييييييييييييم آهئ وينها .. وينها ؟؟
حسين بلع ريقه لأنه جاه خبر إن مريم في غرفة العمليات :: أمشي نرجع الغرفة " وبكذب " مريم في غرفة ثانية 
ألاء صرخت :: كذاااااااااب .. آهئ أصلاً قلبي يعووورني أكيييد فيها شي " وبترجي " آهئ حسين وغلاة أمك وأبوك وأعز الناس عندك وديني ليها
حسين نزل راسه وهو خايف عليها :: ألاء خلنا نرجع الغرفة أحسن صدقيني 
ألاء مسكت إيده بقوة :: شففففففت إنه فيها شي .. لو ما فيها شي وديتني .. آهئ حسين حلفت عليك بضلع الزهراء وديني 
حسين طالعها وهو خايف عليها.. الله يهديش حالفه عليي بضلع الزهراء >< :: أمشي ويايي 
تركته ومشت قدام بس ما تحملت وطاحت .. حسين جاها بسرعة وخووف :: ألاء أنتين منتين قادره تمشي حتى وين بتروحي 
ألاء وقفت :: لاااااااا أقدر 
حسين مسكها لأنها تتمايل في مشيتها 
توجهوا لجهة غرفة العمليات .. ألاء لما قرت اللوحة شهقت :: آهئ في غرفة العمليات " تركت حسين وصارت تركض .. وعند باب غرفة العمليات كان هناك أولاد خالتها .. سألتهم والدموع في عيونها " ويش أخبارها ؟
محمد هز راسه بألم :: ما طلعوا وخبرونا عنه
ألاء شهقت بألم :: آهئ زين ليش ما دخلت وياهم ؟
محمد غمض عيونه بقهر :: دخلت أوول بس لما شفت حالتها ما عرفت أتصرف وطلعووني 
ألاء :: آهئ آهئ كلللللللله منيييييي .. مريييييييييم قووووومي .. آهئ أكيييد هي تبغى ترجع ليي إلي سويته قبل كم سنة " تعني الحادث " آهئ مريم قومي أني آسفة آهئ .. أني قمت وما خليتش لا تخليييني
حسين قرب منها :: ألااااء هدي
ألاء طالعته :: حسسين مريم بخير صح .. أصلاً أني احلم " غمضت عيوونها " أحيين بقعد أحين بقعد 
حسين مسكها من كتوفها وهزها :: ألاء أصححي ولا تنهاري .. صيري أقوى 
ألاء شهقت :: أني دايماً ضعيييفه .. ووأستمد القووة من مريم .. بس مريم مو جنبي كيفاا أصير أقوى .. آهئ .. خبروووني كيفا ؟؟
حسين طالعها بألم " أتمنى أني مخلص دراسة عشان أحاول جهدي وأنقد مريم وأشفي جروحش إلي سببها الحادث .. آآآآه يا ألاء لا تعذبي قلبي بدمووعش " 
أنتبهوا لمصطفى جاي يركض بسرعة وهي يلهث :: ويش أخبارها ؟
حسوا بالشفقه عليييه .. عريس وما تهنى .. مصطفى طالع في وجوههم الي ما تبشر بخير .. أنتبه لـ ألاء :: مجنووونة أنتين .. أرجعي غرفتش 
ألاء بعناد :: لا لا زي ما أنتوون ليكم حق تتطمنوا عليها .. أني ليي .. أني أكثركم حق .. لأني توأمها 
مصطفى :: أرحمي حالش .. منتين قادره تووقفي .. " وجه كلامه لحسين " وأنت لويش تابعتها ؟
حسين :: حلفتني بضلع الزهراء 
هز راسه من عنادها .. جا يحاول فيها .. بس طلع الدكتوور
كلهم توجهوا له :: طمننا دكتوور 
الدكتور يهز راسه بآسف :: للآسف حاولنا قد ما نقدر
ألاء قاطعته وهي تنهار على الأرض :: لا لا ما ماتت آهئ ما ماتت 
الدكتور نادى الممرضات يحاولوا يهدوها :: هدي أختي .. ما ماتت .. 
ألاء تصيح من قلب :: كذااااااااب .. آهئ ودوووني لمريم " جو الممرضات يبغوا يمسكوها بس قعدت تدفهم عنها " تباعدووووووووووا أبغى مريييييييييييم 
حست بأحد يمسكها بقوةمن كتوفها .. لفت له وكان أحمد أخوها .. دفنت وجهها في حضنه :: أحمممد آهئ .. أبغى مريييم آهئ .. أبغاها ما أعيش بدونها.. " تذكرت أمس وشهقت بقوووة " آهئ أمس قلت ليها روحي موتي بس بمزح والله مو قصدي .. آهئ أبغاااااهااااااا آهئ
أحمد شد عليها وجت الممرضة من ورى ألاء وضربتها أبرة مخدرة .. لأنها منهاااارة 
أحمد حس فيها ترتخي في حضنه .. تنهد وهو يسمع الدكتور :: المريضه دخلت في غيبوبة .. الصدمة جاتها قوية لأن السيارة الي صدمت في جهتها .. عكس الأخت ألاء ألي ما صابها إلا جروح بسيطه .. ورض في رجلها 
مصطفى قلبببه عووره :: ومتى بتقعد منها ؟
الدكتور يهز راسه :: الله العالم .. بكره .. الي بعده .. بعد شهر .. بعد سنة .. كل شي عند رب العباد .. الله يقومها بالسلامة 
مصطفى هز راسه بآسى .. وطالع في ألاء الي يشيلوها الممرضات من عند أحمد .. طالع في حسين .. يمكن نفس شعوره .. لا لا أنا أسووء .. غيبووبة !!!! مو مصدق لين ألحين 
حس بإيد على كتفه .. رفع عيونه له .. محمد أخو مريم .. طالعوا في بعض .. حضنه يواسيه .. ويواسي نفسه 
آآآآآآآآآآه ويش هالألم الي يبعثرني .. ويش هالألم الي يشلع قلبي !!!!؟؟؟
غمض عيووونه وهو يحاول يمنع دمووعه من أنها تتسلل .. يارب أعطيني من صبر زينب "عليها السلام" .. سلام الله عليش يا بطلة كربلاء 
تذكر مقطع من نعي لـ شيخ يقول " وكل مصايب فاطمة الزهراء لقتها زينب بعاشور " .. آآآه يارب أرحمني " كل المصائب قد تهون سوى التي تركت فؤاد محمد محزونا "
أخذ نفس .. مصيبتي مو أعظم من مصيبة الحسين .. ولا من مصيبة الزهراء .. ولا شي مصيبتي قدام مصايب أهل البيت .. هم صبروا .. وأنا بقتدي فيهم .. يارب عيني على ما بليتني .. ياااارب يا كرييييييم 
" صبرٌ جميل والله المستعان " 
.
.
بـــــــــــعــــــد يــــــــــــومـــــــــــــــان 
" مـــــنـــتــــصـــف الــلـــيــــــل "
.
.
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالعت مريم من ورى زجاج العناية وابتسمت بألم ودموعي على خدي .. همست بألم :: مريم بكره بطلع من المستشفى .. وأنتييين ما قعدتي .. عاااد يا عمري قومي وفرحيني فيش
" أخذت نفس " ما رضيت أحد يقعد ويااااي .. أبغااااش أنتين الي ترافقيني .. قووومي مريييم .. أدري أنش قصدش تردي ليي هذاك اليوووم .. لما صار ليي الحادث .. ما كفااااش هذا ؟؟؟
قووومي .. شفت درجاتنا القدرات .. وسجلت ليي ولش في الجامعة .. أدري أنتين بتقوومي صح ؟؟ .. مرييييم يمكن نسبتنا تأهلنا للطب .. بنحقق حلمنا .. قووووومي 
تذكررت يوم الحفلة " ألاء تكش عليها :: قلت لش روحي موتي هع
مريم :: وياش برووح بدوونش ما أعيش أو أمووت " آهئئ أحييين أنتييين بترووحي عننني قووووومي مرييييم آهئئئئ كيفا تقووولي ما تموتي أو تعيشي بدووني وأحييين تبغي تمووتي 
آآآآآآه آهئئئ آهئئئ مرييييم قووومي الله يخليش " حست بتعب ودووخه من الوقفه .. قالت بتعب " ريومتي أني تعبت بروووح أحييين .. بس والله راجعه لش .. أتمنى أرجع وحالش أفضل 
رجعت غرفتها 
فتحت لفتها وتمددت على السرييير وهي حاسه بكتئاب .. يووومييين مروووا كأنهم سنتين .. حيااااتي بدووون مريم ولا شي ولا شي .. تتذكر كل لحظاتهم من وهم صغار لين ألحين .. وما فيه شي تسووويه غير هذا .. لما يجي ليها أحد ما تكلمه .. تسولف ويا مريم وبس !!!
آآآآآه .. "  فجأة مدت إيدها لشعرها وفتحته وطالعت فيه " باقصه .. حتى شعري لما أشووفه أتذكرها .. يوم حفلتها قلت بسوي فيه قصة هزأتني علييييه .. بس أني بقصصصه لأني ما أقدر أتذكرها ما أقدددر " شهقت بقوووة ودمووعها تنزل " آهئئئئئئئ
.
.
جــــــــــــــــــــوري
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*سكرت الرواية الي تقراها بملل ونكد .. صايرة عصبية بشكل لا يطاق .. وما أحد يكلمها إلا هاجت فيه .. هالرواية الي تقراها .. قبل لا تصير السالفة .. كانت متحمسه وييها 
وأحييين !! .. تحسها بدون طعم .. مملة لأبععد درجة .. أمم " رن جوالها جنبها وفتحته .. كانت رسالة يقولوا ليها إنها أنقبلت في بعثة طبية لـ كندا .. إذا كانت تبغى تسافر تجي المكان الفلاني .. يوم كذا وساعة كذا " 
سكرتها بملل .. ما أبغى أسافر .. رن جوالها من جديد وطالعته .. جواد داق عليها .. عطته بزي .. ماليها خلقه ولا خلق كلامه .. لحين ما برا الجرح يا جواد .. عشان تزيييد عليه 
قامت وطلعت برا غرفتها .. قعدت في الصالة وحطت كوريا تي في .. طالعت في إلي جايبينه .. ما عجبوها الأبطال .. أصلاً أحلى شي أنش تشاهديه في اللاب مو التي في خخخ .. 
نزل يوسف .. طالعت فيه بملل :: يوزرسيف .. تبغى أندومي ؟ 
يوسف شهق :: جووووري .. ويش صاير بتاكلي أندوومي .. ما كنتي تتقرفي منه ؟؟ 
ابتسمت بستهزاء :: كل شي تغير ألحين 
طالعها يوسف بحنان :: جووجوو .. قولي ليي ويش سوى جوااااد ..
قاطعته جوري ببتسامة ميتة :: ما عليك من إلي بينا .. علاقتك في جواد لا تربطها بمشاكلي وياه .. هو صاحبك .. لا تشابقه عشاني .. طيب ؟
يوسف تنهد وجا قعد جنبها :: جووري بالله شفتي حالتش ؟ كيفا تبغيني أكلم جواد طبيعي وحالتش كذا ؟؟ ما أقدددر والله ما أقدر 
جوري سندت راسها على كتفه وتنهدت :: أحسن لك لا تعرف إلي بيني وبينه .. " تداركت كلامها " يمكن أصير في نظرك بايخه بعدها خخخ
يوسف طالعها بحنان .. ومسح على شعرها :: قومي بنطلع نتمشى 
جوري وقفت :: ما أبغى بروووح أنااام تعبانة 
يوسف طالع فيها وهي ترك الدرج .. تنهد وهي يضغط على إيييده .. جوااااد أحمد ربك أنك مو قدامي ،
.
.
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــواد*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*تسكري في وجهييي يا جوري ؟؟ .. " صار تنفسه يتسارع وهو معصب " .. من لما قلت لش عن الرسالة ما تردي .. وتقووولي أنش بريييئه !! غير الكلام الي قلتيه 
" غمض عيوونه وصار يتذكر ( والله أقولك إيه أنا خنتك ويا أخوووك .. " وبعصبية ودموعها على خدها " أكرهههههههههههههههك ) .. إيه أكيد تكرهيني وتحبي جهاد .. 
ضغط على إيييده بقووة لما ذكر أسمه .. وجته الفكرة الي تدووور في خاطره من يوومين " لا جواد لا تتسرع .. أنت تحبها .. بس هي خانتك .. لكن بتندم على تصرفك وايد .. لا بس ولا أعيش بدون كرامه وهي ما تبغاني "
هذا حوار يدور في باله كل ماجته هالفكرة .. أخذ نفس وهو يحضن بطانية أبووه " آآآآه وينك يبه ؟؟ ويييينك ؟؟ لو أنت موجود ما صرت محتار ومتناقض كذا 
خطبتها ليي وتركتني .. مو أنت إلي قلت أبغى أتطمن عليييك قبل ما أمووت .. أبغى أشووفك مرتاح وييها .. تعال شووفني مو مرتاح والله مو مرتاح " 
حس بتأنيب ضمر يجتاحه " بس أنت طول الإياااام كنت مرتاح وييها .. بس أحيين .. بس أبغغغغى أعرف ليش كانت تعاملني تماااام ؟؟ لو هي تحب جهاد ما راح تعاملني جديه "
تذكر كلام جهاد وغمض عيونه بقهر " جهاد :: والله مفكر هي قاعده وياااك عشان سواد عيونك ؟؟ .. عشاان تشوفني وبسس !! 
وتابع بخبث :: يمكن هي مو موافقه عليييك بس أخوها جبرها .. ولما شافتني عجبتها أكثر منك " هه المشكلة ما أدري عجبتها في ويش .. أخلاقك زفت .. والجمااال أنا أحلى .. مستوى دراسي أنا شهادتي من برا .. المستووى المادي نفسسسه 
في ويييش عجبتها أكثثثر مني يا جهاد ؟؟ .. تذكر كلامها وابتسم بستهزاء " ابتسم جواد :: جوريتي انتِ كنتي بتوافقي من اوول ما تقدمت لش ؟ 
جوري :: لا ، أني كنت من أكثر المعارضين أني أنخطب وأني لسه في المدرسة ، بس يوسف قال ليي الرجال ما يتعوض ، مو لأنه صاحبي لا ، اذا عشان المدرسة هو بعد يدرس ، ومسافر ما بيشغغلش " جد شكله يوووسف غاصبنها عليي 
هز راسه وهو يبغى ينسى .. بس شوووي .. له ثلاثه أيام يفكر فيهاا .. لا نووم زي الخلق .. لا طلعة .. لا أكل .. ولا شي .. المشكلة إلي صارت أحتلت تفكيييره وبقوووة =(
شم بطانية أبوه وهو يشد عليييها .. وغمض عيوونه .. يحاول ينام 
.
.*
*أنتِ كل آمالي يا نصفي الآخر 
فمتى يجمعني الأمل بك مجدداً ؟؟؟!!!
.
.
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*" إن تسل قلبي يجب عن قلوب وهواها.. محمد فاضل _ إن تسل " 
طالعت في لجين إلي يدق جوالها وأبتسمت بآسى ودموعها متجمعة في عيونها .. حاولت تمسك دموعها .. وما قدرت 
أنبطحت على سريرها .. وغطته جسمها كله بالبطانية .. وسمحت لدمووعها تجري على خدها " آهئئ مرييم كل شي يذكرني فيها آهئئ "
جت لجين وفتحت البطانية .. وهمست بحزن على حال ألاء :: قوومي بنطلع أحييين 
ألاء قامت بصمت وهي تمسح دموعها .. لبست عباتها .. وطلعت من الغرفة ووراها لجين تحمل أغراض ألاء 
ألاء لأول مره تتكلم من يومين :: تقدمي أنتين .. أحين باجي 
لجين بعتراااض :: لااا وييين رايحه ؟؟ إيدي على إيدش 
ألاء بصوت خالي من الحياة :: برووح لمرييييم
مشت لـ جهة العناية .. ولجين وراها 
كان برا أخوان مريم .. قالت ليهم بهدوء :: أبغى أدخل فيه أحد ؟ 
هزوا راسهم بلا .. وخلوها تدخل لوحدها .. 
ألاء قربت منها بهدوء .. باست جبينها البارد .. ونشدت بصوت حزين :: يا زهرة العمرِ .. بفيض الدمع أرثيك 
وقلباً يرشح الحب .. يا بنتاه أهديك .. فليت الروح تهجرني وتسكنك .. بسام شمص _ جميلة قصفه " شهقت ودموعها تصيح " كنتي تحبي تسمعيييها واااااجد 
وأحيييين أنشدها لش .. قووومي .. آهئئئئ .. مريييم قوومي والله بسمع كلامش دايماً ولا بعاند آهئئئ 
" أخذت نفس وهي تحاول تهدي وسحبت إيييد مريم وباستها" .. وبهدووووء :: يعني شلوون ما بتقووومي ؟؟ بتخليني أطلع وأني خايبه ؟؟ 
ما كان يرد عليها إلا صوت الأجهزة في الغرفة .. حست بيأس تسلل لروحها .. هزت راسها بلا :: أني واثقه أنش بتقووومي .. وما بتخليييني .. طااالعه أحيين .. بس والله راجعه لش 
طلعت من الغرفة وتوجهت لبوابة المخرج .. ووراها لجين .. جاها ضوء الشمس وحسسها بالأمل أكثر .. بكرة أفضل .. بكرة إن شاء الله مريم تتحسن 
" ولا تظنن بربك غير خير .. فأن الله أولى بالجميل .. فأن العسر يتبعه يسار .. وقول الله أصدق كل قيل .. ولا تيأس فإن اليأس كفر .. لعل الله يغني من قليل .. محمود شاهين _ لا تيأس " 
" واذا اصابك في زمانك شدةٌ واصابك الخطب الكريه الاصعبُ .. فادعُ لربك انه ادنى لمن يدعوه من جبل الوريد واقربُ .. محمود شاهين _ سر الحياة " 
أخذت نفس وهي تهمس " ياااارب قووومها سالمة ليي ولكل إلي يحبها " 
توجهت لـ السيارة ودخلت .. ووراها لجين .. قالوا بهدوء :: السلام 
الكل :: وعليكم السلام 
كان في السيارة " أحمد + هادي " أخو لجين " + حسين + ريما " 
ألاء قعدت جنب ريما .. وما تكلمت بـ ولا حرف .. ريما طالعتها بحزن :: الحمد لله على السلامة 
ألاء بهمس منخفض :: الله يسلمش 
الكل :: ما تشوفي شر 
ألاء بنفس الهمس :: الشر ما يجيكم 
ريما طالعت الكل .. وشافت نظرات الحزن على حالها .. مدخله حالها في قوقعه حزن .. ومو راضيه تطلع منها .. عشان مريم 
أحمد :: خية ما ودش في شي .. أو نروح مكان ؟
ألاء طالعته بنظرة كئيبه وهزت راسها بلا .. تنهد الكل على حالها .. إلي مو راضيه تطلع منه 
لجين تحاول تطلع الكل من الجو الكئيب :: أمم ودي باسكن .. أحمد مر هناك 
أحمد أبتسم :: أوكو .. بس مين يبغى ؟؟ 
الكل عدى ألاء :: أنا 
حسين يطالع ألاء :: وأنتين ؟؟
ألاء هزت راسها بلا 
حسين طالعها بحزن " ألاااء بلا هالحزن إلي مدخله حالش فيه .. والله حرااام علييش تكسريني .. ما أقدر أشووفش كذا .. قلبيي يعوورني "
ألاء سندت راسها على الكرسي .. وغمضت عيوونها .. 
أحمد بإحباط :: أحين وشو تبغوا من باسكن أو لا ؟
الكل بإحباط :: لأ
أحمد تنهد :: أنزييين بتروحوا بيتنا ؟ 
هزوا روسهم بإييه 
.
.*
*مـــــــــــصــــــطـــــــــفــــــــــى* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*قاعد على الكرسي جنب مريم وهو مبتسم ويسولف ويييها كأنها قاعده .. :: ههههه ورموني في الماي الشيون .. " تنهد " يمكن ألاء قالت لش السالفه من قببل 
خخخ لأنها بتخطيط منها الدبببة .. بس حبيت تسمعيها مني .. " وبحزن " أنتين تسمعيني صح ؟ .. مريم أنا متأكد أنش بتقومي .. ما يهونوا عليش إلي يحبوش 
.. أنزين يمكن أحنا نهون عليش .. بس قوومي عشان ألاء .. شوفييها ما تتكلم ويا أحد غيرش .. يمكن بس إذا أحتاجت شي تطلب .. أو ترد بـ إيه ولا .. بس ما تتكلم .. ما تفضفض 
تجي وتسوولف بس وياش أنتييين .. تقول أنه هي السبب إلي خلتش تتطلعي .. قومي قولي ليها أنش بخيير .. " أبتسم " ما أدري بس أتوقع أنش تعرفي أنها تحب حسين 
ما أتووقع أنه ألاء تخبي عنش شي .. تدري أن الهبله حسين يحبها .. بس هي مو راضيه تسمع .. حلفت أختي لجين أنها ما تفتح وييها الموضوع 
" تنهد مصطفى بألم " مريييييم قووومي 
.
.*
*لـــــــــــــــجــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*دخلنا بيت عمي ويا ألاء .. بصمت .. الجو جداً كئيب .. ألاء كانت بتركب فوق .. بس وقفها صوت أحمد :: أحين أولاء عمي وعمتي جايين لش وعشانش .. وأنتين تركبي وتتركيهم ؟
ألاء أستحت وقعدت ويانا .. تنهدت وأني أفتح جوالي .. أبغى أشوف مصطفى وييينه 
دقيييت علييه .. بس ما يرد .. قلت بحزن على حاله .. وما كان قصدي شي من كلامه :: مسكين أخويي .. ما تهنى .. توه عاقد 
وقفت ألاء هايجه :: والله ما أحد ضربه على إييده وقال له يخطب .. وبعدين ترى حتى بنت خالتي عروس وهي " قالت بغبنة وألم " بين الحياة والمووت .. " صرخت فيني " كلكككم عديمييين أحساااااس كلكم 
وركبت فوق .. وتركتني .. مصدومة .. ودموعي في عيوني من كلامها :: قلت شي أني ؟ .. " شهقت " .. والله مو قصدي شي لويه هاجت فيني جديييه ؟
جت ريما وحضنتني :: يووه لجوون هدي .. كلااامش ما فيه شي .. بس ألاء أعصابها مشدوودة عشان مرييم .. تعرفي علاقتهم في بعض .. وأحين ليها يومييين تشوف جسدها بدون الحياة .. حطي حالش محلها
سكت وأني أبلع عبرتي .. صدق مسكيينة ألاء .. الله يصبرها .. " تذكرت لما صار لـ ألاء الحادث ويش سوت مريم في أحمد وأبتسمت " ثنتينهم يتصرفوا بدون وعي لو كان الأمر متعلق بالثانية .. " تنهدت " إييه الله يقومش بالسلامة يا مريييم 
أنتبهت لحسين إلي يبتسم بآسى على حال ألاء وهو يطالع فوق .. حالها يعوور القلب .. الله يعين قلببه .. آآآه لو تدري أنه يحبش ألاءوه .. يمكن صرتي أحسن .. أقول لش !!؟؟ .. أخااف ما ترضي تسمعي زي المرة إلي فاتت 
هزيت راسي بألم من التفكييير .. آآآه عيلتنا صاير حالها يعور القلب .. يارب مدنا بالصبر 
*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*.
.**جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواد* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*دخلت بيت أمي .. متصلة عليي تقول ليي أني ما أجي ليها .. هه زين أهتمت .. ويمكن بس عشان تنكد عليي زياادة 
الله يهدييش أماه .. دخلت الصالة بعد ما تنحنت وصادفت جهاد طالع .. أبتسم ليي بحقارة .. نرفزتني أبتسامته .. 
بس مشيت بمبدأ " الحقران يقطع المصران " ..أشوى أنه طالع بعد مو بيقعد ويانا .. عشان ويش قدرني أحقر
من أشووفه أتذكر جوري .. شكلها البريء إلي يحمل في طياته الخبث والحقااارة .. ما توقعتها منها أببداً
أبغغى أكرهش يا جوووري .. بس قلبي مو راضي إلا ينبض لش وبحبش .. ظلمتينا يا جوري بالي سوييتيييه 
ظلمتيني وظلمتي نفسش 
في الصالة كانت نور بنت خالتي مع حنين أختي .. تذكرت كلاام جوري .. معقول تكون السالفه مدبره منها ومن جهاد 
نور تتميع ليي ساعات .. لا لا بس ما أتوقع توصل لكذا .. جواد بدون نفس :: السلام
نور وحنين :: وعليييكم السلام 
حنين ابتسمت بهدوء :: هلا جواد .. هداويش لك ثلاثثة أيام ما جيتنا .. ولا جبت جوري .. سحر تبغاها 
نور بدلع :: هلا ولد خالتي أخباررك ؟
جواد ابتسم بصطناع :: بخير .. بس شوية أنشغلت ويا تدوير الوظييفة .. وجوري ويا التسجيل .. " حاول يغير الموضوع " إلا ويش أخبار رحيق ويا التسجيل ؟
حنيين :: أكي مجننتني مو عارفه كوعها من بوعها ههه .. 
جواد :: ساعديها دامش لش خبرة بالتسجيل .. لا تستجن زياادة منه 
حنين بمرح :: لا مو ناقصين جنوون أحنا
وصلهم صوت رحيق وهي تنزل من فوق :: ويش قصدكم ثنينكم أني مجنوونة 
جواد أبتسم ليها :: وهل في ذلك شك ؟
رحيق أبتسمت بهبالة :: والله أنت وأختك المجانييين .. ومن عاشر قوماً أربعين يوماً صار منهم 
كشت عليها حنيين .. ورحيق مدت لسانها
نور في داخلها " أوووف فاضيه لييكم أنتوون وحركاتكم هذي .. أني أبغى أعرف إلي صاير بين جوري وجوااد .. وأبغى أزيييد النار حطب .. أففف فكررري نور كيف تزيديها فكري 
أممم .. أبتسمت بخبث على الفكرة إلي جتها " 
نور فتحت جوالها .. وقالت بدلع :: والله جهاد أخوكم مصدق نفسه .. عجل مسمي شبكة الواي فاي jehade .. وكلمة السر حقكم طوييلة مرة 
رحيق ابتسمت :: إيه أني شابقته أول ما حطها بهالإسم هع قلت له يغييرها بس عاند الغفيف .. ووكلمة السر رقم جواله 
نور إلي تدري بهذا الشي .. سوت روحها متفاجأة :: والله ؟؟ .. " وبكذب " .. بس الرقم عطتني وياه جوري آخر مررره يوم العزيمة .. " سوت روحها بريئه " .. يمكن جواد عاطينها وياه 
جواد إلي أنصدم " كل يووم يجي دليل أكبر ضدش يا جوري " .. قال بكذب :: إيه أنا عطينها ويااه عشان تدخل الرقم هنا .. " ووقف " .. يالله أنا برووح .. قولوا لأمي أني جيت وما شفتها .. مع السلامة 
الكل :: الله يسلمك 
طلع ووقف عن سيارته .. تسند عليها .. بقهر .. وبألم .. وبصدمة :: خلاااص جوووري التهمة ثبتت عليش 
كان جهاد أخوه راجع البيت .. ومر وسمعه .. أبتسم بشماته :: أصلاً أنت لو كنت رجال من أول ما شفتها وياي طلقتها 
جواد بقهر .. أنت شبّ ولا كلمة .. أنت حقيير أكثر منها لأنك ما قدرت حق الأخووة 
جهاد :: والله أنا من أول ما أخذتها وأنا أحذرك بس حبك ليها أعمااااك .. وآخر مره لما رسلت لك الرسالة .. زين أنك جيت تتأكد .. وكشفتها على حقيقتها .. " وبستفزاز " .. وقلت لك أصلاً لو أنت رجال طلقتها 
جواد بعصبييية  :: قلت لك شّب .. أنا أرجل منك .. وروح وبشرها .. ورقتها بتوصلها قريييب .. " وبآسى " ..  حرااااااام عليييكم أثنينكم خافووا الله فيني .. خاافوووا الله 
وركب سيارته ومشى بسرعة جنووونيييية 
وجهاد بس أبتعد صار يضحك بنذاااالة وشر :: هههههههههههههههههههههه كفوووو يا نووور .. زدتي النااااار حطب .. شكله بطلقها بجد ههههههههههههههههههههه
.
.*
*[ .. لـــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــلاً .. ]* 
*.
.*
*إيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــان* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*كنا قاعدين في بيت ألاء .. نحاول نغير جووها .. بس هي كانت جمااااد .. ما تتكلم ولا تضحك .. ولا تتفاعل ويانا .. حاولت أغير الجو .. وقلت بمرح :: ما قلت لييكم ويش صار عليي يوم أمتحان القدرات ؟
مروى ضحكت لأنها تعرف .. والبنات تحمسوا عدى ألاء إلي ما طلع منها آي رد فعل :: رحت المقر خطأ
جنان فتحت عيوونها :: حلفييي ؟
ضحكت :: هههههه والله 
زهراء :: هببلة أنتييين ؟ المفرووض تروحي المقر المكتوب لش ..
قلت بدفاع :: كله من مرووه هي إلي قالت ليي
مروى تخصرت :: حلووة دي .. ماليي شغل أني مو ترمييها عليي 
زينب ميته ضحك :: وييين رحتي يالهبله ؟ 
قلت بفشلة :: رحت كليية الأداب والمفرووض أرووح جامعة الدمام
جنان ضحكت :: هههههه هبله .. فيه فرق شاسع بيينهم 
إيمان بدفاع :: لا والله .. كلييية الأداب ضمن كليية الدمام 
زهراء تضحك من قلب :: هههههه كملي السالفه يا الهبله 
إيمان أبتسمت :: كااان أختباري الساعة 7:30 ووصلت 7:10 .. أستانست لأني ما تأخرت وااايد 
أنزين .. وأدخل الكلية وأنصدم .. وأتصل على أخويي يرجع ليي .. ونطلع .. طبعاً أخويي ما يدل جامعة الدمام هههه
ونتصل على أخو مروه الأهبل .. طلع ناييم .. أخوويي يقوله " ندخل يمييين " وهو يجاوب بفهاوة " لا روحوا يسار "
وتخييلوا طلعنا من الخبر .. ونرد ندخلها .. وأخووويي يطيير بينا .. وأني أصيح وأصافع في نفسي .. " إذا ما أختبرت لا تودييني البيت .. وديني مستشفى المجانيين " 
آخر شي صارخ فيني ياسر " أنطمي " ههههه من كثر التوتر إلي عيشته وياه هههه.. ووصلنا الجامعة البهيه .. وأدخل المبنى الخطأ ( إلي شاف جامعة الدمام تصير مباني .. مبنى تمريض .. مبنى طب .. مبنى علوم طبية .. مبنى 9 .. إلخ )
شافتني طالبة .. سألتني " قدرات " .. أني هزيت راسي زي البهيييمه .. قالت ليي مو هنا في مبنى 9 .. وأطلع أركض من المبنى .. وأني أصييح .. وتطير لفتي .. دخلت وبقى دقيقتين ويبدأ الأختبار 
ههههه إلي كانت هناك كانت طيبة .. وأجلت الأختبار من 7:30 إلى 8:30 عشان أهدى .. وشربتني ماااي .. وهديت وأختبرت وها أنا الآن معكم 
لفيت نظري على البنات .. كانوا مو قادرين يتكلموا من الضحك على الأكشن إلي صار ليي 
ما عدا ألاء .. إلى تطالع إيدها إلي في حضنها .. وساكته .. قلت ليها :: لوشه ما عجبش الأكشن 
رفعت ألاء راسها :: ها .. " وكأنها أوتعت من سرحانها " .. ويش قلتي ؟ 
إيمان بقهر :: كنتي سرحانة ؟
ألاء هزت راسها ببرود بإيييه 
وإيمان أبتسمت بقووة من قهرها " ويش صار فيش يا ألاااء ؟؟ .. مو أنتييين إلي ساعدتيني وطلعتني من حالتي من قببل .. أني لااازم أطلعش من حالتش أحييين  " 
.
.*
*يـــــــــــــــــــومـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــ  ــــن آخـــــــــــريــــــــــــن 
.*
*الساعه 7:30 صباحاً 
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
طلعت من غرفتي وأني في راسي موال .. وبغنيييه .. خلااااص ما أقدر أستحمل أني أعيش بدووونها .. أحسن حل أني أبتعد 
أني عارفه أن أبويي ما راح يرفض طلبي .. وأحسن وقت أحين .. ما أحد ويااااااه .. بقدر أقنعه* 
*.
.*
*جــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
سهرانة ويا يوسف الصباح.. والبقية نايمين .. رن الجرس وقام يوسف يشووفه من إلي دااقه .. وأني مسكت رموت التلفزيون .. وفرفرت في القنوات بملل 
 .. دخل عليي يوسف ووجهه ما يتفسر .. أصفر .. وأحمر .. خخخ وكل الألوان فيه 
جوري بستغراب :: يوووسف ويش فيك ؟؟ .. " أنتبهت لورقة في إيييده " .. وويش هذي الورقة ؟
يوسف :: . . . .* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوووقف هنا ،*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (27) © ..]*
*.
.*
*
جــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*سهرانة ويا يوسف الصباح.. والبقية نايمين .. رن الجرس وقام يوسف يشووفه من إلي دااقه .. وأني مسكت رموت التلفزيون .. وفرفرت في القنوات بملل 
 .. دخل عليي يوسف ووجهه ما يتفسر .. أصفر .. وأحمر .. خخخ وكل الألوان فيه 
جوري بستغراب :: يوووسف ويش فيك ؟؟ .. " أنتبهت لورقة في إيييده " .. وويش هذي الورقة ؟
يوسف بدون وعي مد لـ جوري الورقة :: أقريها 
جوري أستغربت وأخذتها منه .. فتحتها .. وقرتها .. شهقت بقوة :: آهئ ويش هذا ؟ " تجمعت الدموع في عيونها وهمست " طلقني ؟ 
يوسف بعصبية :: هذا إلي بينكم شي بسيط وبينحل .. بسرعة أحين تخبريني .. ويش إلي صاير وخلا الأمر يوصل للطلاق ؟ 
جوري بضعف وخنقة :: جواد يشك فيني 
يوسف أنصدم .. وعصب :: يخسي ما بقى إلا هو يشك في تربيتنا 
جوري هزت راسها وهي تحاول تحبس دموعها وتكتم شهقاتها :: لاااا آهئ السالفه كلها من جهاد أخوه 
يوسف طالعها بستفهام وهو يحثها أنها تكمل .. جوري كملت بصوت مختنق :: جهاد كان من قبل إذا شافني كله يغمز أو يسوي حركه 
وأني أحقره عشان جواد .. ما أبغى تزيد المشاكل بينهم .. وقبل 5 أيام .. يوم العزيمة .. جتني نور تقول ليي جواد يبغاش برا .. وأني طلعت 
وكان إلي برا جهاد مو جواد .. " قالت بفشلة " .. وجا وحضني .. حاولت أتباعد بس ما قدرت .. ولما جيت أصارخ .. دخل جواد 
والظاهر أنه أخوه يوز في راسه من قبل .. " حست بألم في قلبها وأخذت نفس " وفهم أني أخوونه ويا أخوه 
يوسف بقهر :: لويش ما قلتي من البداية .. زين جديه خلتيه يطلقش 
جوري بألم :: أحسن .. زيين ما تزوجته .. ما عنده ثقة فيني .. معناه كنت ما بقدر أكمل وياااه .. هو إلي بيندم لأنه الظالم 
يوسف حضنها :: يا قلبي أنتي .. قلتيها هو إلي بيندم لأنه فرط فيش 
جوري أبتسمت بألم ودموعها في عيونها .. منصدمة .. ومو مصدقة إلي صار .. دفنت وجهها بصدر يوسف وهي تشهق :: يعني أحين أني صرت مطلقة ؟ آهئئئئئئ .. آآآآآآآه قلبييييي يووووسسسف يعوووورنيييييي آهئئئئئ 
آهئئئ أكرررررهههه آهئئئئئئئئئئئ .. حسبي الله عليييييهم آهئئئئئئ 
صار يوسف يمسح على ظهرها بحنان :: الله على الظالم جوري .. الإمام علي _ عليه السلام _ كان يقول " تنام عينيك والمظلوم منتبه .. يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم "  .. حوبتش بتصيبهم يوووم 
جوري لسه تشهق :: آآآآآآآآه آهئئئ آهئئئئ .. " بألم " يووسف آهئئئ أبغى أشيله من قلبيي آهئئئ .. لو ويش ما قلت عنه أنييييي أحببببه أهئئئئ 
يوسف ما قدر يرد عليها بشي .. خلها تاخذ راحتها بالصياح .. وتفضفض .. وبس طلعت كل إلي داخلها رفعت راسها .. وقالت بهمس :: راس دار بروح أنام " وبلعت ريقها " وأنت خبر أمي وأبوي إذا قعدوا بالسالفه  
يوسف هز راسه .. " يا علي يا أمير المؤمنييين أستر .. أكيد بيقومها أمي وأبوي وأخواني .. هم كل شي ولا جوري " 
.
.*
*ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.* 
*طلعت من غرفتي وأني في راسي موال .. وبغنيييه .. خلااااص ما أقدر أستحمل أني أعيش بدووونها .. أحسن حل أني أبتعد 
أني عارفه أن أبويي ما راح يرفض طلبي .. وأحسن وقت أحين .. ما أحد ويااااااه .. بقدر أقنعه 
دقيت باب مكتبه .. وسمعت صوته :: أدخل 
دخلت وأني أخذ نفس .. :: صباح الخير
أبويي بستغراب :: صباح النور .. لحين سهرانة 
هزيت راسي :: إيه .. أبغى أكلمك في موضوع 
أبويي :: خيير اللهم أجعله خير ؟؟ .. تكلمي يبه !
قلت بتوتر وأنا أحوس في أصابيعي :: أبغى أسافر وأدرس برا 
أبويي بستغراب :: لويش ؟؟ نسبتش عالية وااايييد وإن شاء الله بتدخلش طب هنا 
ألاء هزت راسها ودموعها متجمعه في عيونها :: لاااا أبغى أدرس في هولندا طب .. رسلوا ليي من قبل كم يوم أني أنقبلت في البعثه .. 
أبويي أخذ نفس :: أنزيين لوييش .. أقنعيني بوجهة نظرش
ألاء بغبنة :: ما أقدر أبوويي أعيش بدوون مريم .. أحيين أني وياكم غرييبة بدوونها والله غريييبة .. آهئئ .. أساافر أحسن ليي ولييكم 
أبويي أنكسر خاطره عليي .. وأخذ نفس :: خلاص يا أبوش جيبي أوراقش أكملها .. وعلى خير إن شاء الله 
ألاء تبلع ريقها :: وأبغى أساافر كندا بعد الناصفه 
أبوويي أنصدم :: بس الدراسة بقى علييها واااايد .. ليش ؟
ألاء بكذب :: أبغى أخذ لغة لا تضيع عليي سنة
أبويي طالعني بنص عيون :: لغتش تمام وما فيها شي 
ألاء أخذت نفس وطالعت أبويي بحزن :: لنفس السبب 
أبويي أخذ نفس :: بس كذا مو زين بعد .. أحنا ما نقدر على فراقش 
ألاء بغبنة :: إذا تحبني بتخليني أسااافر 
أبوويي :: سافري بس من أحين لا
ألاء قربت من أبويي وحبيت إيده ودموعي على خدودي :: الله يخليييييييييييك .. آهئئئ .. ما أقدر أعيييش وياااكم أكثر من جدييه بدوونها .. آهئئئ .. الله يخليييك أبووييي
أبويي يمسح على راسي :: بس كذا مو عدل أنش تعزلي نفسش عن الناس 
ألاء تحاول تقنعه :: أنزيين شوف أني باروح .. وإذا ما عجبني الوضع بنزل دام ما فيه دراسة 
أبويي هز راسه بيأس :: براحتش سوي إلي تبغيييه
ألاء أخذت نفس وابتسمت بحزن :: مشكور بابا 
أبويي هز راسه بعدم حيله :: العفو .. روحي نامي 
طلعت من المكتب .. وحطيت إيدي على قلبي .. يا عليي كييف بتحمل سنيين الغربة  ؟؟ .. لحين أقدر أتراجع
هزيت راسي .. لا .. أني ما أقدر أعيش هنا بدوونها .. خلني يمكن أنساااها* 
*.
.*
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*ملتفه بالبطانيييه وهي تصيييح من قلب .. ومو مصدقه إلي صار .. أييي يا قلبييي آهئئئئ .. أحيين أني مو زووجة جواد آهئئئ 
آهئئئ .. خلاص جوري أنسسسيه من عافنا عفناه .. آهئئئ آآآه من يفهم قلبي آهئئئئ .. " قامت فجأة مسحت دموعها وأخذت جوالها بعصبية .. أول ما فتحت الجوال شافت صورته .. نغزها قلببها .. بس كابرت على رووحها .. وحذفت رقمه وصوره " 
أول خطوة أني أنسسساه .. ياااارب أنساااااااه .. فتحت الرسايل بتحذف رسايله .. أنتبهت لرسالة .. وخلتها تفكر شوي ..
أبتعد من هنا ؟؟ .. يمكن أنسسااااه .. ما فييه حل غيييره .. غمضت عيونها وهي تحس بصعوبة الفكرة " دخييييلك يا علييي " 
رجعت تمددت .. وفتحت الوتس آب .. تبغى تقول لسارة أختها إذا قاعده عن إلي صار .. فتحت المحادثثه وشافتها أونلاين .. جت بتكتب .. بس أحتارت ويش تكتب 
هه جواد طلقني .. أني ما وصلت 20 إلا وأني مطلقه ؟؟؟ .. شجعت نفسها لأنها تبغى تفضفض لأي أحد 
جوري :: سلام 
سارة :: هلا جوجو وعليكم السلام 
جوري :: أخبارششش ؟ 
سارة :: بخيير ، وأنتِ ؟
جوري :: ماشي حالي 
سارة :: ويش فيش ؟
جوري بألم :: جواد طلقني 
سارة بصدمة :: يعني أنفصلتوا ؟؟؟ 
جوري :: =(
سارة :: لويش ؟؟؟ .. قلتي إلي بينكم مو كبيير ؟؟ 
جوري ما أستحملت وردت تصيح :: سارة بعدين أكلمش 
سارة :: ويييين رايحة ؟؟؟ 
جوري :: ما أقدر أكتب تبغي أتصلييي 
سارة :: أنزييين 
وأتصلت علييها 
جوري شافت أتصالها وردت وهي تصيح :: آهئئئ طلقني سارة .. آهئئئ وهو كان يقول إنه ما يستغني عني .. آهئئ يقول أنه يحبني .. كيف طاوعه قلبببه ؟؟ آهئئئئئ .. حرااااااام علييييه علقني فيه وطلقني آهئئئ
مو قااااااادره أنساااااااه .. آهئئئئ 
سارة :: ويش السالفه ؟؟
جوري قالت السالفه ليها .. وهو تصيييح .. سارة أنقهرت :: حسبي الله علييييه .. لو أشوفه أكوفنه 
جوري حاولت تكتم صياحها .. بعد ما طلعت شويه من إلي فيها ويا سارة :: الله يستر من يوسف شكله ناوي على شي 
سارة :: خليييه يستاهل .. ليكون جوريوه خايفه علييه 
جوري غمضت عيونها :: من باعنا بعناه ولو كان غالي .. مستحييل أخاف عليه خايفه على يوزرسيف .. أصلاً غلطتي لما تزوجت واحد ما يفهم شي .. من أول مشكلة صارت طلقني .
سارة بقهر :: قلت ليوسف المفروض ما نوافق علييه .. صغيير .. بس هو قال صاحبه ويعرفففه 
جوري:: لا تقول هالكلام قدام يوسف .. أنيي عارفه أنه يحس بالتأنيب .. هو ماااله دخل ويش دراه عنه أنه بيتصرف جديه ؟؟
سارة تنهدت :: طيب جوري .. أنتييين لا يأثر فيش إلي صار .. تراه ما دخل عليش .. يعني بس فكيتوا الخطوبة .. وزين لسه ما تزوجتوا 
جوري أخذت نفس :: الله كريم خيوه .. أدعي ليي يمكن أصير قوية 
سارة :: يا علييي يا أمييير المؤمنييين أمسح على قلبها 
جوري أبتسمت .. وبخفوت :: سارة بقولش حاجه 
سارة :: هلا يا قلبي .. أمريني =)
جوري :: تسلمي حياتو .. ما يامر عليش عدو .. أممم أني قررت أكمل دراستي برا 
سارة :: لويش .. مو كنتي تقولي ما تبغي 
جوري غمضت عيونها :: إلا بس عشان أنساه شوي .. يمكن غربتي تنسيني !!
سارة تنهدت :: براحتش .. بس وين بتروحي ؟؟
جوري :: هولندا أو بريطانيا .. لأن هناااك الدراسة زي هنا 7 سنييين .. أما أمريكا وكندا 10 سنين تقريباً خخخ .. أضيع شبابي عليهم 
سارة أبتسمت :: خخخ بتصيري هولنديييه عجل =p 
جوري أبتسمت وبدلع :: إيه وما بكلمش زي أول .. لأن مستوايي أعلى من مستواش 
سارة تضحك :: هههه شبّ يا الدبببة 
جوري شهقت بصطناع :: أني الدبة لو أنتين ي البطة يا أم كرشه ؟؟ 
سارة ضحكت :: هههه في ذي غلبتيني .. حارسي أولد وأرجع زي أول بس 
جوري ضحكت :: أقووول عطيتش وجه أنقلعي جت 9:30 ولا نمت بنااااام .. 
سارة بضحكة :: نامي نامت على أبليس طوووفة .. تمسي على خير خخخخخخ  
جوووري ضحكت :: وأنتييين من اهل الخير خخخخ .. باااااااااااي يا الهبله 
سارررة أبتسمت :: بايااااات 
.
.*
*[ فـــــــــــي الـــــلـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــل ] 
.
.*
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوســـــــــــــــــ  ـــف* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*كان داخل المزرعه إلي متعود يقعد فيها.. وتواجه في الباب ويا جواد
يوسف طالع جواد بنظرات حارقه .. وعصبيه .. ومشى عنه وحقره .. بينما جواد بلع ريقه بألم .. ولحقه 
جواد مسك إيده :: يوووسف لا تطالعني كذا .. ولا تخلي علاقتنا تتغير عشان شي راح
يوسف بقهر سحب إييده بقووة :: تطلق أختي وتبغاني أكلمك مثل الأول ؟ .. وأنا إلي خلتيها توافق عليييك .. قلت ليييها جواااد غيير بس طلعت زيييهم كلهههم .. طحت من عيييني جواد
جواد بألم :: أنت تدري ليش طلقتها
يوسف بسخريه :: إيه قالت جوري .. وصلت لدرجة أنك شكييت فيها .. " وبعصبيه " .. ما بقى إلا أنت تشك في تربيتنا .. روح شوف أخوك ويش يهبب 
جواد هز راسه :: بس أنا شايف في جوال جهاد رقمها .. ورسايل منها 
يوسف بقهر :: صدقني بتندم يوم أنك قربتها .. وهاليووم قريييب واااايد .. الله بيفضح إلي قاعد يرمي أختي بشي هي ما تسويه " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " 
جواد حس بندم .. وحس بتهوره .. كان يبغى يلحق يووسف إلي طلع من المزرعه بكبرها .. بس رجوله خانته .. ما يدري كم ظل وااقف !! .. لحتى واحد من الشباب طلع وشافه .. سأله بستغراب :: جواد ويش فيك ما دخلت 
جواد هز راسه بعدم استيعاب وطلع .. راح سيارته وشغلها .. وصار يمشي بلا هدف " أنا ليش خليييت كلام جهاااد يأثر فيني .. جوااد أنت مستوعب أنك طلقت جوري ؟ .. " غمض عيونه بألم وهو يتذكر دلعها .. ضحكها .. مزحها .. زعلها .. وقلبببه يعوووره " 
وقف سيارته على جنب فجأة .. وهو يتنفس بسرعة .. سند راسه على الدركسون .. وغمض عيووونه .. طاحت منه دمعه .. جووووري سامحيني .. أنا أحبش .. بس إلي سوييتييه هو إلي خلاني أفك .. بس أنا ليش تهورت ؟؟
ممكن صدق السالفه من تدبير نور وجهاد .. بس كيف أعرف الحقييقة ؟؟ .. كيييييييييييف ؟؟ .. " ضرب بقوة وقهر على الدركسون " أنا ليييش تهوورت ؟؟؟ .. كله من جهاااااد .. " أخذ نفس وهو يحاول يهدي لأنه بيقتل جهاد على هالحاله " .. أنا خسرت جوري للأبد 
ويمكن أكون غلطاان ؟؟؟ .. آآآه يا قلبي .. تسند على الدركسون بألم وهو ندماااااااان* 
*.
.*
*رحــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــق* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
سحر تزن على راسها :: أوه رحيقوه أعطيني جوالش ما صارت .. قلت لش جوالي ما فيه رصيد 
رحيق ببرود :: خلي جهاد يجيب لش بطاقة من البقالة .. ولا خلي أبوي يسويها من النت 
سحر بزعل :: أنتين مصدقة أن جهادوه بيطاوع .. مفكرته جواد ؟؟ .. وتخيلي أدق على البابا وهو في سفره وأقول له يرسل ليي بطاقة شحن !!
رحيق بسخرية :: إيه والله .. جهاد الثرى وجواد الثريا .. أساميهم متشابه بس شخصياتهم نيقتف 
سحر نست موضوع الجوال :: إلا تعالي ما تحسي أمي ما تعامل جواد مثلنا ؟؟ .. تحبه أقل منا ؟؟ .. ولما خطب أبوه له جوري قومت الدنيا عليه وكانت تبغى تخطب له نوور 
رحييق :: إييه حسسيت .. يكسر بخاطري جواد.. أبوه ميت وأمي ما تعامله زيناا .. مع أنه أحسن من جهاد بس أمي تدلع جهاد وكل شي تعطيه وياه .. كأنه ولدها الوحييد .. على أنه جواد هو البار فيها 
سحر أبتسمت بحب :: فديييته أني .. تصدقي من كثر ما أهدر عنه .. صاحباتي يقولوا فكرناه هو خليصش وجهاد فريدش خخخ .. عكسوا .. " الخليص هو الأخ من الأم والأب بمعنى آخر الشقيق .. بينما الفريد الأخ يا من الأب أو من الأم.. بالقطيفي نقولهم كذا =) " 
رحيق ابتسمت :: جد تحسين جواد مو فريد .. يتعامل ويانا أحسن من جهادوه المتخلف خخخ .. 
سحر :: إيه تحسينه عاقل .. ما عنده حركات زي جهاد
رحييق ابتسمت :: الله يهدي جهاد .. والله يدوم على جواد هالشي .. 
سحر ابتسمت بدلع :: يلا رحووقه فديتش أعطيني جوالش ابغى أكللم جووري 
رحيق بملل رمت جوالها عليها :: خذذذي فكييييني .. حومتي جبدي 
سحر رمشت بدلع :: لحد يلومني فيش .. أحبش خيتووو 
رحيق ضحكت :: للحياله بس
سحر ابتسمت وهي تدق على رقم جوري 
.
.*
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*كانت منسدحه في حضن أمها .. وأمها تحوس في شعرها بحنان .. جوري تنهد بألم .. أمها وخاطرها مكسور على بنتها :: يا عمري جوريتنا .. خلاص لا تهمين عمرش على شي ما يستاهل 
جوري أخذت نفس وابتسمت لأمها بحزن :: يعني يصير أنه يشك فيني ؟؟؟ 
أم يوسف حضنتها بقوة :: خليه هو خسرش .. هو الظالم .. وبعدين يا ماما أنتين صغيرة وتقدري تعوضي إلي راح من عمرش إذا كنتي ندمانه أنه ضيعتيه وياه 
جوري تسارع تنفسها " آآآآه يا يمه ما تدري أنه مو كاسرني إلا أيامنا قبل .. كنا سمنه على عسل .. هذي أول مشكلة توجهنا من شهووور .. وهو تخلى عني .. آآه من قلبي إلي مو راضي يوقف نبض له .. آآآه بس آآآه " 
رن جوال جوري .. وطالعت فيه وانصدمت .. الرقم كان " رحـــــــــــوقه ღ " .. لويش داقه ؟؟ .. معقووول ما قال لييهم أخوهم .. طالعت أمي بشتات :: أماه هذي رحيق أخت ...
وماكملت كلاهما .. مو قاادره تنطق أسمه .. أمي طالعت الجوال بعصبية :: بعد ما يكفي إلي سواه أخوها ؟؟ ويش تبغى ؟؟
جوري طالعت أمها بضعف :: ردي أنتين أماه 
أم يوسف هزت راسها وأخذت الجوال من إيد جوري .. وقالت بهدوء :: ألو 
وصلها صوت سحر الخجول :: ألو .. السلام عليكم .. أخبارش خاله ؟؟ 
أم يوسف :: وعليكم السلام .. الحمد لله بخير 
سحر بخجل :: أمم وين جوري ؟؟
أم يوسف بمرارة :: لويش .. فويش تبغوها .. أخوكم وطلقها خلاص .. بتزيدوا جروحها بعد ؟؟
سحر أنصدمت :: لحظةةةة .. ويش تقولي ؟؟ .. جواد طلق جوري 
سمعت أم يوسف صوت شهقه في الغرفه .. ما كانت غير شهقت رحيييق .. إلي أخذت الججوال من إيد سحر 
وقالت بشك :: خاله ويش تقولي ؟؟ جواد أخوووييي طلق جوري 
أم يوسف بستغراب :: إييه .. جيه ما قال ليكم ؟؟؟ اليووم الصباح وصلت بنتي ورقة الطلاق 
رحيق شهقت بعدم تصديق :: مستحيييل ما أصدق .. ما قال لييينا ولا لمح أنه يبغى يفك .. " وبترجي " الله يخليش خالتي أعطيني جوووري
أم يوسف لما شافتهم ما يدروا طالعت في جوري بعد ما شالت السماعه من أذونها وقالت :: خواته ما يدروا .. ورحيق الظاهر تبغى تكلمش 
جوري طالعت الجوال بتردد .. وآخر شي مدت إيدها وأخذته .. حاولت تخلي صوتها طبيعي .. عشان تبين أنه ما كسرها .. بسس مستحيييل مهما يكون 
هي عاشرته شهووور .. والعشرة ما تهوون إلا على ولد الحراااام .. لاااازم تنكسر من إلي صار .. وخصوصاً أنه مفاجئ للكل 
جوري بصوت متعب :: هلا 
رحيق :: جوري قولي إلي قالته أمش كذذب !!! 
جوري ودموعها في عيونها قالت بهمس :: للآسف هذا إلي صايير 
رحيق بعدم تصديق :: بس أني أشوف جواد متعلق فيييش .. وأحنا ما شفنا منش إلا كل خير .. لوييش طلقش ؟ .. " وكأنها تتذكر " .. أصلاً جواد مو على بعضه من يوم العزووومه 
جوري بستهزاء :: مو العزومه هي ساس البلا كلللله .. رحيييق أخووش يشك فيني 
رحيق بصدمة :: ياعلييي .. ويش إلي صار .. ؟؟؟
جوري حكت ليها السالفه بختصار .. ورحيق إلي ما كانت تدري إن جوري نست جوالها في البيت ليييلة العزيمة قالت بستغراب :: بس ويش سالفه الرسايل إلي يقول عنها جواد؟؟
جوري أخذت نفس :: والله ما أدري .. أخوش شكله يبغى ينفصل عني بأي طريقه .. وهو إلي مدبر السالفه 
رحيق سكتت .. ما عندها شي تقوله .. جوري حست فيها وقالت :: أوكو رحيق أخليش أحين .. بقوم أنام .. مع السلامة 
رحيق بخفوت :: تصبحي على خير .. الله يسلمش
جوري تنهدت :: وأنتين من أهله .. سي يوو 
رحيق :: سي يا 
.
.*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*رحــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــق* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*سكرت من جوري وهي مو مصدقه إلي سمعته .. لفت لسحر إلي كانت تدور في الغرفه بتوتر
قعدت سحر جنب رحيق :: ويش السالفه .. صدق جواد طلق جوري؟ 
رحيق وهي تقوم :: إيه .. أخبرش بالسالفه بعديييين .. ألحقيني على غرفة حنين خل نقول ليها هالمصيبه .. تونا نقول عنه عاقل عفر حسدناه 
سحر هزت راسها بعدم تصديق :: حلم أكيييد 
ولحقت رحيق لـ غرفة حنين 
دخلوا بدون ما يدقوا الباب .. تفاجأت حنين من أشكالهم المقلوبه  
حنين بخوف :: ويش صاير ؟؟ 
رحيق :: شي ما بتصدقيه 
حنين وهي تحط اسوء الاحتمالات :: أبويي صار له شي ؟؟ .. جهاد سجنوه ؟؟ 
سحر بسخرية :: لاااا .. شي ما تتوقعيه 
حنين بخوف واستغراب :: وشو ؟ 
رحيق ببطئ :: جووري وجواد أنفصلوا 
حنين إلي أول ما نطقت رحيق هالأسمين قالت يمكن حددوا زواجهم .. بس لما كملت رحيق كلامها .. أنرسمت الصدمة على ملامح حنين .. وقالت بعدم تصديق :: وشوووو ؟؟؟ .. بلا مسخرة أنتين ووييها
رحيق وهي تحلف :: والللله ما أكذذب .. " سمعوا صوت جواد تحت " هه جااا الباشه خلنا نتأكد منننه 
ونزلوووا يركضوا تحت 
سحر بسرعة :: صدق إلي سمعناه جواد 
جواد طالعهم بضعف .. وهو مو عارف ويش يقصدوا :: ويش سمعتوا ؟
حنين بعدم تصديق :: أنفصلت عــ ـ ـ ـ .
قاطعها جواد بحزن :: إيه 
رحيق شهقت :: يا مجنووووون أنت صدقت جهادوه والللله حرااااام علييييك إلي تسويه في بنت الناس 
جواد طالعها بستغراب :: من وين دريتي 
رحيق بعصبية :: جوري قالت ليي .. مسكينة البنية منصدمة منك .. أنت أصلاً من وين جبت سالفه الرسايل ؟؟؟؟ 
جواد أنقهر :: يعني هييي تبغى تقلب السالفه عليي .. والرسايل شفتها في جوال جهاد ومن رقمها 
رحيق :: ومتىىى شفتها إن شاء الله ؟؟
جواد :: نفس اليوم إلي شفتها مع جهاد 
رحيق :: يوم العزومة يعني ؟
جواد هز راسه بالإيجاب وهو يقول بألم :: لما رجعتها بيتهم بعد ما شفتها ويا جهاد .. رجعت لجهاد أبغى أعرف السالفه منه .. وكانت مرسلة له 
" حبيبي أحين توني مووصله البيت .. أخووك الغبي وصلني .. حاااولت اهديه بس مو راضي يهدأ " 
حنين شهقت بعصبية :: أصلاً يا غبي جوووري نست جوالها في البيت يوم العزيمه .. وودته ليها سحر ونور بنت خالتي 
جواد رمش بصدمة :: ويش تقولي ؟ 
حنين بقهر :: عشان تتسرع مره ثانيه .. ماصار للمشكلة إلا 5 أياااام ورحت طلقت البنية والله حراااام عليك 
جواد بعصبية :: من إلي ودت الجوال لجوري .. نور بنت خالتي .. "رفس الكنب إلي قدامه بقهر " قالت ليي جووري السالفه مدبره منهاهي وجهاد بس ما صدقت .. 
سحر هزت راسها بصدمة :: نووور ما رضيت تنزل هذاك اليوم بيت جوري 
حنين بقهر :: إيه أكيد بعد عملتها خايفه تفضحها جوووري .. طااااحت من عيووني نووور .. 
جواد قعد على الكنب بنهيار :: لاااااا .. لا تقولوا السالفه كلها لعبة منهم .. ولما طلقت جوري أنكشفت .. أحين خسرتها للآبد .. مستحيل جوري ترضى ترجع ليي مستحيييييييل 
رحيق وحنين وسحر قعدوا جنبه وهم يحاولوا يهدوه .. 
رحيق بألم :: خلاص شودي هدي .. ربك كريم 
حنين جات بتتكلم بس دخل جهاد .. طالع وشكل خواته جنب جواد ورفع حاجبه بستنكار .. جواد طالعه بعصبية وجا بيقوم له .. مسكوه خواته
حنين بنفعال :: جهاااد أنقلع برا البيت 
جهاد فتح عيونه :: خييير .. ترى البيت بيتنا أحنا .. مو بيت جوادوه .. خله يروح بيت أبوه 
رحيق بعصبيه :: شب .. ولك عين بعد إلي سويته تتكلم .. حرااااااام علييك .. أببببد ما توقعت أخويي كذا .. 
جهاد بقهر :: شب يشبش يا غبية .. وبعدين ويش سويت ليكم أنا عشان تهيجوا عليي ؟
سحر :: لااا أسم الله عليييك بريء ما سويت شي .. " وبحمق " أبشرك جوري وجواد أنفصلواا 
جهاد طالعهم بعدم تصديق .. وبعدين قعد يضحك بقوووة :: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. " وبتريقه " .. مسيو جواد صدقني ههههههههه .. " وبنذالة " .. بتشوف إن ما حرقت قلبك زيااادة ما أكون جهاد .. " شاف نظرت خواته له رفع إيده بستسلام " .. طالع طالع 
"وبسخرية " مع السلامة .. ألقاكم لما تسمعوا خبر أحلى من ذا هههههه 
وطــلــــع .. وبس صار برى البيييت رفع جواله وكتب رسالة لنور يخبرها بإلي صار 
وهوو فرحان بإنجازه*
*.
.
لــــــــيــــــــلــــــة الـــــنــــــــاصــــفــــــــــة 
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*لو عافتك ليل صدقني مامعذوره
يوميه لطيوف للمهدي ترسم صوره* 
*
أخذت نفس .. مريم تحب هالموووولد مووت .. السنة إلي رااحت هو إلي كان يشتغل ويتكرر على طول في بيتهم وبيتنا .. " ضحكت ودموعها في عيونها " .. هالمستبده .. آهئئئ .. مستعده أستحمل أستبدادها بس ترجع ليي 
مسحت دموعها .. أفراح أهل البيت مقدمة على كل الأحزان .. أخذت نفس .. وأصلاً أني بكره بسافر .. أبتسمت بحزن .. الله يعيني على الغربة 
سمعت صوت أحمد يناديها تنزل .. سحبت عباتها ونزلت .. تقرب منها أحمد وهو مبتسم :: كل عام وأنتِ حلوة 
ألاء أبتسمت له ودموعها في عيونها :: أحمدون ذي ما تقولها ليي إلا ريم .. وأني أرد وأنت أحلى 
أحمد إلي كان يسمعها من مريم.. وبمزح :: عشان لا تحسي بفرق هالسنة 
ألاء هزت راسها وهمس :: لااا .. منها غيييير !! 
أحمد طالعها بحزن :: أحين من جدش بكره بتسافري ؟؟ أمي مو راضيه ترا 
ألاء بألم :: إيه من جدي ومن عمي بعد .. أحمد أنت شايف حالي كيف ؟؟ .. لا أمي راضيه 
أحمد عكف بوزه :: قصدش راضيه غصب .. ولا بعد ما تبغي أحد يدري أنش بتسافري بكره .. ما أحد يدري غيرنا أحنا في البيت .. بنات عمومي وخالاتي لو دريوا ذبحوش 
ألاء بهدوء :: ما أبغاهم يعرفوا لأني أعرف ويش بيسسوا .. نفس ما سويتوا أنتووا 
أحمد أخذ نفس وهو يهز راسه " الحوار وياش عقيم " :: ألبسي عشان نروح المستشفى 
ألاء لبست عباتها إلي في إيدها وطلعوا هي وأحمد للمستشفى .. 
ألاء بس ركبت السيارة سندت راسها على النافدة وهي تتذكر حالهم في كل ناصفه .. لازم يطقموا في شي 
لبسهم .. أو لون اللبس .. أو الإكسسوارات .. حتى لو شنطة .. أهم شي يكونوا مشتركين في شي 
هالسنة مريم متواجده وييها بجسدها بس .. روحها مو ووييها .. ومن بكره .. حتى جسدها ما بتشوووفه 
آآآه يااااارب رحممتك 
وقفت السيارة .. طالعت في المكان إلي وقفنا فيه .. كان مو المستشفى .. أحمد موقفني عند باسكن .. طالعته فيه بستغراب 
أحمد وهو مبتسم على جنب :: فوووحة الجو .. أبغى أسكريم أنا .. أنتين تبغي آي نوع 
أني أبتسمت له .. ما أقدر أرده .. :: قوس قزح خخخخخ 
أحمد أبتسم بفرح عشاني ما رفضت أني أكل .. نزل من السياررة .. طالعت فيه .. فديته الله لا يخليني منه .. يعل يومي قبل يومكم كلكم .. ما أشوف فيكم يوم 
أخذت نفس .. يااارب قوم مرييم بالسلامة ولا تذوقني مرارة فقد أحد غيييرها .. يارب يا كريم .. حسيت بجوالي يرن .. فتحته 
كان الوتس آب .. في قروب بيت يدي .. أو زي ما يسميهم أحمدون وكالة bbc ههههههه .. كانت ريما تبارك للكل بالمولد 
رديت عليها " الله يبارك فيش .. كل عام وأنتوا بخير جميعاً " 
ريما ردت " وأنتِ بآآآآلف خيير " 
سكرت الجوال لأن أحمد دخل السيارة .. حط الأيس على جنب وهو يشغل السيارة بيسوقها .. أحمد بمرح :: يلا فتحييي الأيسكريم عشان تأكليني 
ألاء بعتراض :: لا والله وأني ؟؟ كييفا أكل حققي ؟؟ 
أحمد أبتسم :: خخخ ملعقة تأكليني وملعقة تاكلي 
ألاء ضحكت :: ههههه لا أكون مرتك على غفله 
أحمد ابتسم بعدم تصديق " ياااه من متى ما ضحكت .. أخييراً .. خخخ بركات الليلة " :: لا أختي .. لا يكون عيب
ألاء ابتسمت :: ههههه لا .. " وفجأة " .. ما تفكر تخطب ؟
أحمد طالعها ببتسامه :: لا 
ألاء بخيبة :: لويش أبغى أصير عمة 
أحمد ضربها على جنب :: جب قالت تبغى تصير عمة .. أنتين تزوجي وسويني خال
ألاء ضحكت :: ماااني أني بعدني صغيرة أنت ضبعت 
أحمد ضحك :: إذا أنا ضبعت ويش تقولي عن فراس إلي بعد ما خطبـ ـ ـ .. " قطع إلي كان بقوله "  
ألاء بخفوت :: لويش قطعت كلامك ؟ .. كمل .. بعد ما خطبني صح ؟؟ .. وأني رفضته .. " وبحزن " .. أحمد فراس متعلق فيني ؟؟ 
أحمد تنهد :: ما أدري ما سألته ولا بسأله .. ألاء أنا ما سألتش من قبل عن سبب رفضش لأن الأمر راجع لش .. بس أحين أبغى أعرف لويش ؟
ألاء نزلت راسها :: أنت تحسه يناسبني ؟؟؟؟ 
أحمد :: من آي ناحيه ؟
ألاء بلعت ريقها :: مو أكبر مني بوايد ؟؟
أحمد هز راسه :: إيه أنا أول ما قالوا ليي عنه جا في بالي هالشي بس سكت .. لأأن هالشي قرارش .. ولو كنتي سألتيني عشان قلت لش كذا 
ألاء حست بكتمه :: خلاص أحمد أنا رفضته وأنتهى الموضوع .. والحمد لله مو ندمانه أبداً .. وهو الله يرزقه بالي تستاهله 
أحمد وقف السيارة :: خخخ وصلنا المستشفى وما أكلنا الأيسكريم .. بيذوووب ترى 
ألاء فتحت باب السيارة :: خخخ خله يذوب .. أهم شي أشوف مرييم 
أحمد نزل وراها .. ودخلوا المستشفى 
ما كان فيه أحد .. فعلى طول دخلت ألاء .. وظل أحمد ينتظرها برا 
ألاء دخلت الغرفه .. قربت من مريييم بهدوء .. مسكت إيدها وباستها .. تنهدت :: متباركة بالليلة ريامي .. وحشتيييني مرررره .. متى بتقومي ؟؟ 
الليلة يصير لش من دخلتي في غيبوبة 3 أسابيع ويومين .. ما كفاش غياااب .. لو قمتي صدقيني ما راح أسافر .. قومي يالله .. قومي عشان تدرسي .. وتصيري دكتورة 
طلع لش طب .. بتقولي أحين خلص التسجيل وفات عليش .. لا أحنا ودينا أوراق بحالتش الصحية .. وفي آي وقت تقومي من الغيبوبة تكملي تقديم أوراقش .. يالله قوومي 
قوووومي مريم الليلة ناصفه .. خلنا نطلع وناصف .. بدوونش ما راح أطلع .. شفتي لأاول سنة أني ما أطلع .. تذكري السنة إلي راحت ؟؟ .. مو أنتين قلتي أنش ما بتطلعي هالسنة !!!
وأني قلت لش أنش ما تهميني وبطلع عنش .. وقلتي ليي أتحداااش تطلعي بدوووني .. يلاااا قوومي فزتي بالتحدي .. ولش إلي تبغيييه .. بس أنتييين قوومي " ما تحملت وبدت تصيح " آهئئئئئئئئئ 
مريييييييييييم والله ما أقدر أشوفش كذا قلبببي يعووورني .. آهئئئ عشان كذا أني بسااافر .. أني هنا غررريييبه .. آهئئئئ مرييييم قومي لا تعذبيني زياااادة .. آهئئئئئ مريم قومي أحمد شاري ليي من باسكن 
قومي شابقيني لأني باكل عنش آهئئئئ .. بعطيش وياه قووومي أنتين .. " وبنهيار" آهئئئئئئئ قوووميييي
جت ليها الممرضه وطلعتها برا 
الممرضه :: ما يصير تصيحي قدامها كذا .. ترى إلي في غيبوبة يحس ويسمع .. أعطيها كلامه يحفزها يقوم مو تصيحي عندها 
ألاء تمسح دموعهاوبنبرة ضعف :: بس هذي توأمي  
الممرضه عورها قلبها علييها .. باين أنها قريبه من المريضه وااااايد .. قالت بهدوء :: الله يقومها بالسلامه 
ألاء : آمييييييييين .. " لفت لأحمد " .. يلا خلنا نروح 
أحمد طالعها وتنهد :: يلا 
طلعوا من المستشفى .. وركبوا السيارة .. أحمد :: أكلي الأيس حقش
ألاء هزت راسها :: ما أبغاه ماليي نفس 
أحمد طالعها بألم .. توها كانت أحسن .. حالها أنتكس مره وووحده .. آآآه يا مريييم الله يقومش بالسلامة .. 
ألاء سندت راسها .. وفي عقلها ذكريات ليها هي .. ومريييم 
.
.*
*ألاء تضحك وهي تقوم ترقص وتقلد إلي في المدرسة :: لا لا ريوم جديه كانوا يرقصوا 
مريم تفجرت ضحك :: لا حلفي أنتين تبغي تطيري جيه ؟؟؟ .. لا كانوا يرقصوا كذا " ورقصت " خخخخخ زي الزومبا 
ألاء تضحك :: أنتين مو قاتلنش إلا الزومبا 
مريم ابتسمت :: إيه أبغى أضعف ياختي 
ألاء بتريقه :: إيه أضعفي مو أنتين برميل > تقصد العكس لأن مريم جسمها حليو 
مريم قعدت وتربعت :: أقول جّب وخلنا نذاكر " قالت بنبرة بائسه " فييييزياء 
ألاء بلعت ريقها بخوف :: يمااه .. أتمنى في هاللحظة مخ نيوتن أو آينشتاين .. أو حتى لو يطلعوا ليي من قبورهم ويذاكروا ليي 
مريم رمت عليها علبة النشاف :: أقول ذاكري أنتين مخش أحسن من مخوخهم .. هم إلي وياه توحد وإلي مريض نفسي .. وإلي متخلف عقلياً 
ألاء مدت بوزها وهي تمسح مكان الضربة :: إيه مره 
مريم طالعتها بنص عيون وحقرتها .. ألاء قعدت جنبها وفتحت التبسيط حق بالبيد .. وقعدت تذاكر 
ألاء قالت فجأة :: وووه فديت هذا إلي سوى تبسيط بالبيد .. " وفتحت صفحت المؤلف ومسكت قلمها تأشر به على أسمه " .. أنت قمر 
مريم ضحكت :: أنزين يمكن يفشل 
ألاء بستعباط :: أنت قمر حتى لو كنت قبيحاً 
مريم أنفجرت عليها ضحك وألاء فلصتها 
وو
.
.*
*رجعت للواقع وعيونها مغورقه من الدموع على صوت جوالها .. طلعته من شنطتها .. كانت لجين .. ردت عليها بصوت مبحوح :: هلا 
لجين حست أنها كانت تصيح .. بلعت ريقها بألم على حالها :: هلا فيش .. أخبارش 
ألاء أخذت نفس وهي تحاول تعدل صوتها :: الحمد لله .. وأنتين ؟ 
لجين :: بخير .. بتجي بيت يدي اليوم مو ؟؟ 
ألاء بحيرة :: ما أدري 
لجين :: أحسن لش تعالي .. لا أنحرش خخخ 
ألاء " يالله خلني أروح .. فرصة أودعهم قبل لا أسافر بكره " :: أوكي باجي 
لجين :: أوكو عجل أخليش لأني قاعده أجهز .. وبعدين أخلي واحد من أخواني يجيبني خخخ .. سي يووو 
ألاء بملل :: سي يو توو .. " وقالت وهي توجه كلامها لـ أحمد " .. وديني بيت يدي أحمدون بودع بنات عمومي 
أحمد هز راسه وتوجه لبيت يده
.
لما وصلوا 
. 
ألاء وهي تنزل :: ما بتنزل وياايي ؟؟
أحمد :: لا .. شويه وبرجع 
ألاء هزت راسها وسكرت الباب .. دخلت بيت يدها .. هناك شافت يدتها .. ألاء تحب راسها بهدوء :: متباركة بالليلة أماه 
جاوبتها :: الله يبارك فحياتش أمي .. شخبارش ؟؟ وشخبار صحتش ؟؟ .. هداويش ما تطبي البيت 
ألاء ابتسمت بتعب :: الحمد لله .. أنشغلت بالتسجيل في الجامعة 
سألتها يدتها :: ووشو طلع لش ؟؟؟ 
ألاء بهدوء :: طلع ليي طب في جامعة الدمام .. وطلعت ليي بعثه 
ابتسمت يدتها :: اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد .. ووينا بتروحي ؟؟ 
ألاء طالعت في اصابيع إيدها وحاست فيهم :: بطلع البعثه 
يدتها : قال ليي أبوش .. لويش تبغي النكد يا بتي .. دام طلع لش هنا وش لش بالغربة 
ألاء غمضت عيونها " ماااااااا أحد يفهمممني ماااا أحد " .. :: الشهادة أقوى أماه 
يدتها هزت راسها :: إلي يرحش يا بتي 
ألاء بلعت ريقها بألم .. 
.. :: يــــــــالــــــــلــــــــه يــــــــــالــــــــلــــــه 
ألاء طالعت الباب وهي تسمع يدتها تقول :: طلعك الله .. أدخل ما أحد هنا غير ألاء ومتحجبه
دخل حسين وألاء نزلت عيونها لحضنها .. قرب حسين من يدته وسلم عليها :: قواش الله أماه .. كل عام وأنتين بخير 
يدته :: الله يقويك .. وأنت بخير .. عايدين لايدين إن شاء الله 
حسين ابتسم على كلام يدته .. إلي قامت غرفتها وهي تقول :: بقوم أجيب ناصفتكم دامكم بديتوا تجوا 
ألاء طالعتها :: أماه خليش أني أجيبها 
يدتها :: لا ما أحب يحوس في أغراضي غيري .. أني أعرف مكانهم .. خليش أنتين 
ألاء ابتسمت بخفيف على كلام يدتها .. لفت لـ حسين وهو يقول ليها :: متباركة ألاء 
ألاء طالعت فيه بهدوء :: الله يبارك فيك .. كل عام وأنت بخير 
حسين طالع فيها بتركيز :: وأنتين بألف خير .." وبجدية ".. بنت العم أبغاش في موضوع 
ألاء بستغراب :: تفضل 
حسين يهز راسه بلا :: لا مو هنا .. قومي ويايي الصالة إلي فوق .. دام ما أحد هني 
ألاء :: أوكي .. أنتظر يدتي تجيب الناصفة ونركب 
طلعت يدتهم وفي إيدها كيس فيه صناديق صغيرة .. متعودة سنوياً توزع على أحفادها فلوس تكون داخل صندوق 
عطت حسين وألاء مل واحد صندوقه .. قالوا ليها أثنينهم :: غناش الله أماه 
يدتهم ماأنتبهت ليهم لأنها كانت تحوس في الصندوق .. حسين طالع في ألاء وابتسم :: خخ يالله أخذنا المقسوم .. " ووقف "
ألاء ابتسمت على جنب وهي توقف وتمشي ورى حسين .. ركبوا فوق .. وقعدوا في الصالة إلي هناك .. ألاء طالعت في حسين :: وشو الموضوع حسين ؟؟ ترى خوفتني !!
حسين طالع ألاء بحب وأخذ نفس :: ألاء لا تفهميني غلط أأ .. " سكت مو عارف ويش يقول " 
ألاء رمشت بستغراب :: حسين خوفتني .. ويش فيك 
حسين طالع عيونها :: أنا أحبش* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ،*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (28) © ..]*

*
ألاء ميلت راسها بصدمة وببطئ :: ويش !!؟؟؟
حسين غمض عيونه :: أ ح ب ش .. أنا أحبش ألاء 
ألاء تأشر على نفسها وهي مو مستوعبه :: أني ؟؟؟ 
حسين ابتسم وطلعت غميزته وهز راسه بإيه .. 
ألاء طالعته وهزت راسها بلا :: بس أني ما أبغاك تحبني 
حسين تلاشت ابتسامته :: هااه 
ألاء قالت ودموعها في عيونها :: ما أبغاك تحبني .. أصلاً لويش تحبني ؟؟ 
حسين هز راسه بصدمة :: وشو يعني لويش أحبش ؟؟ اسألي قلبي لويش نبض لش 
ألاء غمضت عيونها وهي تاخذ نفس وتحاول تحبس دموعها .. قالت ببرود :: أني ماليي ذنب أنك حبيتني .. أني ما أحبك 
حسين عوره قلبه .. جا بيتكلم .. بس ألاء قامت ببرود ولفت عنه .. لحقها !!! 
حسين بألم :: ويش قصدش من كلامش ؟؟ 
ألاء عورها قلبها .. بس كابرت وببرود :: قصدي واضح 
حسين بهمس متألم :: رفضتي حبي ؟؟؟ 
ألاء لفت بدون ما تجاوب على آي شي .. حست رجايلها بتخونها هاللحظة .. حست نفسها بتنهار بعد الكلام إلي سمعته 
نزلت من الدرج .. وبس وصلت آخر درجة .. قعدت عليها .. وتسندت على الدرابزين بألم .. مو مستوعبه إلي صار 
مو مستوعبه إلي سوته .. بدى تنفسها يتسارع .. وقلبها تزيد دقاته ..
سمعت صوت ريما وهي تدخل وتكلم ريلها ينتبه لبنتها إلي خلتها عنده .. وقفت بسرعة .. وراحت الصالة .. وثواني بس .. ودخلت ريما 
ريما تطالع في ألاء :: بسم الله ويش فيش ؟؟ 
ألاء تطالعها بعدم استيعاب :: هاه 
ريما خافت :: ويش صاير ألاء خوفتيني ؟؟ 
ألاء حست لروحها.. هزت راسها بحزن :: سلامتش ما فيه شي 
ريما :: عجل شفيه وجهش منخسف ؟؟ 
ألاء بنظرة أنكسار :: تعبانة شويه  
ريما فكرت أنها تعبانة عشان مرييم .. فحضنتها :: الله كريم غناتي 
ألاء حست نفسها بتنهار .. ما تحملت أنها تحضنها .. نزلت منها دمعه .. مسحتها بسرعة :: متباركة ريوم 
ريما تضحك :: هههههه الله يغربلش نسيتيني أسلم .. الله يبارك فيش .. كل عام وأنتين بخير 
ألاء ابتسمت بجاملة :: وأنتي بخيير 
قعدوا ثنتينهم .. ريما قالت بستفسار :: ويين يدتي ؟؟ 
ألاء :: ما أدري كانت هنا من شوي ! يمكن في غرفتها 
ريما :: باقوم أشوف 
ألاء هزت راسها .. وريما قامت وتوجهت لغرفة يدتهم .. ودخلتها 
.
.*
*حـــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــيـــــــــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*" بس أني ما أبغاك تحبني " .. هالكلمةهي البداية .. هي إلي خلت قلبه يعووووره .. تذكر كلمتها " أني ماليي ذنب أنك حبيتني .. أني ما أحبك " 
وصارت تترد في باله .. ما تحبني .. ما تحبني .. رفضت حبي .. بدى ينزل لتحت " لأنه كان واقف " .. وتنفسه يتسارع .. 
مسح وجهه بإيدينه بعدم تصديق .. حلم .. حلم .. حلم .. أكيد إلي قاعد يصير حلم .. مستحيييل حقيقة .. مستحيل واقع .. كل هذا حلم 
حس بألم في قلبه .. رفع إيده اليسار وحطها على قلبه .. وضغط بقووة .. في هاللحظة أبغى أشيلك من هنااااااا 
آآآآآه يا قلببببببي .. ما توقعت ألاء قاسيه كذااااا .. غمض عيوونه بقووة وهو يهز راسه بألم .. يحس نفسه بيصيح .. بينهاااار 
فجأة حلم حياته تحطم .. أختفت ألوان الحياة من عيييونه .. كل شي صار يشوفه أسوود .. 
لا .. لا .. حلم وأكيد بقعد .. قام من الأرض وجا بنزل تحت .. بس ما قدر يمشي أكثر .. تسند على الجدار إلي جنب الدرج 
صار يهمس لروحه وهو يتنفس بسرعة :: حسين صير أقوى .. لا تخليها تشوفك ضعيف .. لا تبين ليها أنه حبها مهم للدرجة ذي .." غمض عيوونه وضغط عليها ".. صير أقوووووى  
وقف وهو يحاول يتزن .. أخذ نفس " أنا بصير أقوى " .. ونزل تحت 
شاف ألاء في الصالة .. عووووره قلبببه وهو يشوفها .. كانت منزلة راسها وما تطالع فيه .. هه ما تحبك .. أحد قالك تبني أحلاااام عليها وأنت ما تدري عنها ؟؟
هذا إلي كان يقووله لروحه .. بلع ريقه .. وجا بيطلع من الصالة .. بس طلعت أخته ريما من غرفة يدته 
ريما ابتسمت :: حسون .. هلا والله 
حسين ابتسم بتعب :: هلا فيش .. متباركة خية 
ريما جت وحضنته :: الله يبارك فيك .. كل عام وأنت بخير 
حسين :: وأنتين بخير 
ريما أنتبهت لشكله :: بسم الله ويش فيك أنت بعد ؟؟؟ 
حسين هز راسه :: ما فيني .. شي .. يتهيء لش .. يالله خيوه أنا بطلع .. مع السلامة 
ريما هزت كتوفها :: براحتك .. الله يسلمك 
.
.*
*ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*جت ريما وقعدت وهي تقول بستغراب :: ما أدري ويش فيه حسين .. حاسه أنه فيه شي قوي 
ألاء سندت راسها على الكنب وهي مغمضة عيونها " فيه أنه حب أنسانة غبية زييي .. آآآه يا ربي " 
ريما هزت ألاء :: هي أنتين بعد ويش فيش .. حالكم أثنينكم مو طبيعي 
ألاء توترت شوي :: هاه .. ما فيني شي .. بس توني جايه من عند مريم وأأ ..
ريما قاطعتها وهي تهز راسها :: بس ألاء مو تسوي في روحش جديه .. حالتش مو حاله !!!!
ألاء طالعتها بنظرة وما تكلمت .. ريما هزت راسها بستسلام من حالها 
دخلت لجين الصالة بمرح :: أوهايوووو .. كل عام وأنتوا طيبين أوي 
ريما ضحكت .. وقالت هي وألاء :: وانتي بخيير 
لجين طالعت في وجه ألاء وتنهدت .. لأنها توقعت عشان مريييم .. هي توها جايه من المستشفى ويا مصطفى .. وقالت ليهم الممرضة عن إلي صار 
قعدت جنبها :: ويش فيش 
ألاء هزت راسها :: ولا شي
.
.
آخــــــــــــــــــر الــــــلــــــــــيـــــــــــــــل 
.
.
ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*دخلت الغرفة .. وقفلت الباب .. رميت حالي على السرير وأني مستوعبة إلي صار .. حسين يحبني أني !!!!!!!! 
تذكرت وهو يقولها " أنا أحبش " .. حست قلبه يدق بسرعة .. آهئئئئئ أني غبييية .. من متى أحبببه وأتمنى أنه يحبني آهئئئئ .. ولما حصلت ليي الفرصة 
رفضتتتتها !!!! .. نزلت دمعه من عيونها .. بس أني ما أبغى أتعود على وجوده في حياتي .. وأفقده .. زي مرييييم آهئئئئ 
آآآه حسين .. أنييي أحبببك بعد آهئئئ .. بس إلي سويته أحسسن ليي ولك آهئئئئ .. آآآه الحمد لله بكرة بسافر .. عشان أنساه شوي آهئئئ 
غمضت عيونها وهي تذكر " حسين غمض عيونه :: أ ح ب ش .. أنا أحبش ألاء 
ألاء تأشر على نفسها وهي مو مستوعبه :: أني ؟؟؟ 
حسين ابتسم وطلعت غميزته وهز راسه بإيه .. " .. قلبها قام يراقع .. ويليي يحبني .. أخذت نفس .. ألاء بلا عبط أنتين قلتي له ما تبغيه يحبش 
خلاص .. أنسييييييييييه 
.
.
لـــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــيــــــــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*دخلت غرفتي .. وسكرت الباب .. فصخت العباية .. ورفعت الجوال .. وأني أتمدد على سرييري 
وصلني صوتها المهموم :: هلا
لجين :: هلا فيش لولي .. " وبجدية " .. ويش فيش
ألاء تجمعت الدموع في عيونها .. وهمست :: ولا شي 
لجين بتريقه :: إيييه واضح ما فيش شي !! .. ألاء تكلمي مو زين تكتمي كذا .. 
ألاء قالت بغصة :: حسين يحبني 
لجين انصدمت .. ما فهمت هي تسأل ولا تقول ليي :: أنتين تسألي والله ويش ؟؟ 
ألاء شهقت :: آهئئئئئ .. لا ما اسأل .. قاعده أقول لش .. أنه يحبني 
لجين هزت راسها بصدمة :: وأنتين من وينا دريتي ؟؟؟ 
ألاء بصوت متقطع :: هـ ـ ـو قـ ـ ـا ل لـ ـيـ ـي 
 لجين ابتسمت ::أدري أنه يحبش 
ألاء بستغراب :: كيفا عرفتي ؟؟
لجين :: مصطفى أخويي قال ليي ..
ألاء :: وأخوش من وين عرف 
لجين :: حسين قال له 
ألاء شهقت :: لحظظظظظظة أخوش بعد يدري أني أحب حسين ؟؟
لجين ضحكت :: إيييه 
ألاء تفشلت .. ولجين تضحك علييها :: أقول يا الهبله من شوي لويش تصيحي ؟؟ إذا إلي تحبيه يحبش 
ألاء بلعت ريقها بألم :: لأني قلت له أني ما أحبه .. ولا أبغاه يحبني 
لجين شهقت :: يا علييييي .. وشششو يا المجننووووونة .. ولويش ؟؟ غبييييييييييية أنتين ؟؟ .. أحد يحصل له إن إلي يحبه يبادله الشعور .. وأنتين ترفضي بكل بساطة 
ألاء شهقت :: آهئئئئئئئئئئ ماني مجنووونة .. أنيييي خايفه أتعلق فه زياااااادة .. وأفقده !!! .. زي مرييييييييم .. آهئئئئئئئ شوفي من كثر تعلقي فيها .. مو عااارفه أعيييش 
ولا أخليييكم تعيشوووا .. آهئئئئئئئ .. قلبببببي ما فيه يتحمل أنه يفقد أحد .. خلاااص .. على الأقل فقدته بإراااادة مني .. مو القدر سلبه مني 
لجين عصبت :: بااايخه وقسم باايخه .. حرااااااام عليش .. كسرتيييه .. يا مجنونة .. كسرتي قلبش وقلبه !!
ألاء شهقت :: أدرررري .. لا تعوري قلببي زيادة لجين .. آهئئئ .. ما شفتيه ويش صار فيه لما قلت كذا .. آهئئئ بس أحسن لييي وله صدقيني أحسن 
لجين أنقهرت :: أنزين يا مجنونة .. كيفا بتتحملي تشوفيه .. بعد إلي قلتيه له ؟؟ 
ألاء " أنتيين ما تدري أني بسافر .. هه .. عرفتي كيفا .. أني ما بشوفه أصلاً " :: ما أدري 
لجين هزت راسها :: أني مو مستوعبه هالجنون إلي سويتيه .. ما أتوقع أنش عاقله 
ألاء أنجرحت من كلمتها :: أبشرش أني من فقدت مريييم صرت مجنونة .. عادي عندي انتحر حتى 
لجين عورها قلبها عليها :: ألاء مو قصدي شي .. بس فكري فيها بعقل .. من متى أنتين تحبيه .. وتبغي تعرفي أنه يحبش لو لا ؟؟ .. وأحين لما حصلت لش الفرصة 
ألاء قاطعتها :: رفضتها .. لجين إذا فقدتي أحد غالي لا سمح الله .. بتعرفي ليش رفضضته .. وبتحسي بشعوري .. " وبألم " .. ما أحد فيييكم حاس بشعوري .. ما أحد !!
لجين :: ألاء لا تقولي كذا .. أحنا حاسين فيش 
ألاء ابتسمت بستهزاء .. وقالت :: مع السلامة لجين .. أبغى أنام 
لجين بستسلام :: الله يسلمش .. تصبحي على خير 
ألاء :: وأنتين من أهل الخير 
.
.*
*حـــــــــســــــــــيــــــــــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*أخذ نفس وهو يضغط على قلبه .. إلي يعوره كل ما تذكر كلامها .. كلامها خناجر تطعن في قلبه .. ما عمري توقعتها قاسيه كذا .. 
آآآه .. أنا أستاهل .. من بعد ما رفضت فراس .. وأنا تعلقت فيها زيادة .. لأن توقعت قلبها خالي .. آآآه .. ياربي ويش أسوي .. مو مستوعب الصدمة اليوم أبداً 
أبغغغغغغى أحد أفضفض له .. آي أحد .. يعلمني الشي الصحيح إلي أسويه .. لأنه تايه .. نزلت منه دمعه .. مسحها بسرعه .. غمض عيونه وهو يهز راسه 
أبغى أنساها .. أبغى أنسى إلي صار .. هز راسه .. أنسااااااااهااا .. هي ما تحبك .. تذكر كلامها .. " أني ماليي ذنب أنك حبيتني .. أني ما أحبك  " .. وصار يتردد في باله 
جد هي ماليها ذنب بقلبي .. مو مجبورة تحبني .. أنا علقت نفسي فيها .. بس .. بس .. ألاااء مو كذا .. هي عمرها ما كانت تتصرف كذا .. ترمي كلام بدون أدنى أهتمام بالي قدامها
هي ما صارت كذا إلا بعد ما صار لمريم الحادث .. قلبببببي يقوول ليي حاول مره ثانيه .. بس خايف تردني .. ما أبغى أتحطم أكثثثثر .. ما أدري أحاول لو لا 
طالع في كفوف إيده .. وسرح شوي .. بعدين ابتسم .. بحاااااااااوووول .. ما راح أستسلم .. لأنيييييي أحبش يا ألاء .. بحااااول كم مرة .. ما راح أستسلم من أول مره 
لأنننننننني أحببببببببش 
.
.*
*صـــــــــبـــــــــــــــــاحـــــــــــاً 
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*سكرت الشنطة .. بعد ما تأكدت أنه ما فيه شي ناقص .. طالعت في كف إيدها .. وتنهدت .. تتمنى عندها شي من حسين .. هزت راسها بنفي .. لا ألاء .. مو أنتييين تبغي تنسيه .. وشو تتمني عندش شي منه 
تنهدت .. يا عليي أحسني متناقضه بقووووة .. أحبه .. ورفضت حبه لي .. أبغى أنساه .. بس أبغى أحمل ويايي شي يذكرني فيه .. ويش هالتناقض إلي عايشته أنا ؟؟؟ .. آآآآه مرييييم .. لو كنتي موجووده 
ما صاار لي كل هذا .. كنت منش أستمد قوتي .. ولما أتحير في قرار .. كنتي تساعديني .. وييينش أحين .. محتاجتش بقوووة .. رمت روحها على السريير .. وغمضت عيووونها .. وعلى طول أنعاد على ذاكرتها.. إلي صار أمس 
حسين .. ونظراته ليها .. وبعدين وجهه لما أنقلب .. أنيي كيف صرت قوييية أمس ورفضت حبه .. كنت مو في وعيي .. لو يتكرر الموقف .. أكيد بضعف 
قمت وهي تهز راسها .. لا .. لا .. لا مستحيييييييل أضعف .. ضمت أصابيع كفها .. ورفعته .. أنييي قووووية.. ياااااااارب ارحمنني برحمتك .. يارب مدني بالقوووة .. يالله 
رفعت راسها لما أنفتح الباب .. ابتسمت .. كانوا أحمد وأيمن .. وقفت ليهم .. وظلت تطالعهم .. وحست بغبنة .. بتصير ما بتشوفهم كل وقت .. قرب منها أحمد وحضنها :: ما غيرتي رايش ؟؟
ألاء تباعدت عنه .. ولفت عشان لايشوف دموعها :: لا .. أطلعوا برا .. أبغى أبدل 
أحمد وأيمن طالعوا في بعض .. تنهدوا :: براحتش 
طلعوا .. وسكروا الباب وراهم .. لحقتهم وقفلت الباب .. تسندت عليه وهي تحبس صيحتها .. مو قادرررة تتحمل .. تتحمل ويش .. تترك ويش ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تتحمل ألم فراق مريييم .. إلي موجوده ومو موجوده !!!!!! .. والله ألم رفضها لـ حسين !!!!!! .. والله ألم فراقهم وهي مسافرة .. محتارة !!! .. إلي تسويه أحين صح .. والله خطأ 
آهئئئئئئئ محتاجة أحد يساعدها .. ما فيها تتحمل أكثثثثثر .. آآآآآآآآهئئئئئئئئئ .. " مسحت دموعها " .. خلاااااااص ألاء أنتين قلتي بتصيري قوية " ابتسمت بستهزاء " .. كم مرة قلت بصير قوية .. " تنهدت " .. هالمرة إن شاء الله قول وفعل 
توجهت لغرفة الملابس .. وبدلت ثيابها .. راحت لجهة التسريحة .. لمت شعرها .. وبعدين أخذت الشنطة إلي موجودة على جنب .. حطت فيها أغراضهاالموجودين فوق التسريحة .. طالعت في عطر جديد مو مفتوح .. وتنهدت .. هذا العطر شرته ويا مرييم .. طالعته بحيرة 
أخذه !!! .. طالعته بحنين .. باخذه .. ما أقدر أنسى مريييم .. أبغى أتذكرها .. ضمته .. وتنهدت .. دخلته الشنطة .. وسكررتها .. فتحت علبة الاكسسوارات .. وتغرقت عيونها بالدموع .. هذا السوار هدية من مريم في عيد ميلادي 
هذا السلسال شريناه جمييع .. عشانه فيه حروفنا .. يا ربي مو قادره .. كل شي أشوفه يذكرني فيها .. يعور قلببببببي .. آهئئئئئئئئئئ .. آآآآآه .. قعدت على الأرض بستسلام .. أني ضعيييييييفه .. بدونش مرييييم.. كيفا أعيش بدوونش .. آهئئئئئ 
صارت تتنفس بسرعة .. وكل مواقفها ويا مريم تنعاد قدام عيونها .. ودموعها تطيح .. وتطلع منها شهقات .. هزت راسها .. خلاص ألاء .. قومي أمسحي دموعش .. تنهدت .. ووقفت وهي تسمح دموعها .. طالعت في ساعتها .. بروح لمريم ألحين 
لبست عباتها .. وطلعت برا غرفتها .. تدور أخوانها .. شافتهم في الصالة .. قالت بصوت كئيب :: أبغى أروح لمريم من بيوديني ؟؟
أحمد طالعها بنظرة .. ولف عنها .. أيمن وقف :: أنا .. جاهزه ؟؟
ألاء هزت راسها .. أيمن :: أوكي يالله على السيارة 
وطلعوا .. أحمد تنهد .. ألاء فيها شي غير مريم .. متأكد .. لأنه حالتها زاااااااايدة .. 
.
الـــــــــــــــــــــظــــــــــــــهـــــــــــ  ـــر 
.*
*قعدت ألاء على طاولة الطعام .. وهي تحاول تاكل .. بس ماليها نفس .. كانت تحوس في الصحن .. وصلها صوت أمها :: أكلي .. وراش سفر 
ألاء ابتسمت بتصنع .. وهي تقرب الملعقة :: هداني أكل أماه 
أمها طالعتها بعتب .. ما ودها تسافر .. بس بعد ما تقدر تشوف حالها كذا .. الله يعين =( 
أحمد عشان يغير الجو :: أقول ألاء ما ودش تسوي لينا حلا قبل لا تسافري ؟؟ لأخر مره خخخخخ 
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تطالع ساعتها :: أحييين ئه ؟؟ يمكن ما يمدي !!! 
أحمد :: سويه أنتين .. يمدي ليش ما يمدي .. " وقال بحماس " .. بسوي وياش 
ألاء بدهشه :: أمبيه أحمدوه مو صج " وضحكت "
أيمن تحمس :: إيه أنا بعد أبغى أطبخ وياااكم 
ألاء ابتسمت :: أوكي .. " وقالت بصوت حاولت تسويه مرح .. تخفي وراه الألم " .. ذكرى قبل أسافر =(
أحمد عوره قلبه عليها .. آآآآآه الله يعين .. الله يهديش يا ألاء .. صايره مره عنييييدة :: يلاا قووموا خلنا نطبخ 
أمهم ضحكت :: كملوا غداكم أول 
ثلاثتهم قاموا بحماس :: لا ما نبغى شبعنا 
ضحكوا عليهم أمهم وأبوهم 
دخلوا المطبخ .. وألاء طلعت الجوال .. وفتحت النوته .. تدور حلا سهل وينعمل بسرعه منه .. :: أممم إيش تبغوا ؟؟ السينبون الكذاب ؟؟ 
أحمد بتفكير :: اممم مش بطال .. هو مو صعب مو ؟؟
ألاء ابتسمت :: لااا .. " وبمرح " .. ما أسوي إلا السهل .. لأني خايبه " وضحكت " 
أحمد وأيمن أبتسموا .. أحمد :: أقول قولي المقادير خلنا نخلص 
ألاء :: أممم أيمن طلع الصمول وقطعه دوائر .. " ضحكت " .. شوف قطع الوحده لثلاث أو أربع بالكثير .. مو أكثر .. فهمت خخخ ؟؟
أيمن هز راسه :: ياهل ما أفهم ؟
ألاء :: حاشاك .. أحمد طلع البيض والزيت ولماي والسكر والقرفه والفانيلا .. يلا جيبهم خلني أحطهم في الخلاط 
جابهم أحمد .. وغسل البيض :: أكسره ئه ؟؟
ألاء هزت راسها .. طلع أحمد طاسه .. قرب من ألاء .. وضرب بيضه بالخفيف بجبهتها .. ألاء اختلعت :: يا علي .. دب 
أحمد وأيمن يضحكوا .. جاب أيمن الصمول وحطه جنب ألاء .. وأحمد جاب البيض .. وحطته ألاء في الخلاط ويا باقي المقادير 
وقاموا يشتغلوا .. ويغمسوا الصمول في إلي سوه في الخلاط وهم يسولفوا .. وبعد ما خلصوا .. دخلته ألاء الفرن بعد ما صفته في صينيه 
سكرت ألاء الفرن .. ولفت ليهم وهي متسندة عليه :: أحين بقى إلي نحطه فوق .. أيمن طلع المقادير .. بتشوفها في الجوال .. وأنت أحمدون طلع الجوز وكسره 
هزوا أخوانها روسهم .. طلع أيمن المقادير وعطاها ألاء .. إلي حطتهم في الخلاط .. ألاء قالت بحماس :: يالله أيمن خلنا نساعد أحمد 
أيمن قرب وهو يهز راسه .. سحب جوزه وضرب بيها راس ألاء .. إلي ضحكت وسحبت وحده وضربته .. أحمد ضحك :: يهالوه صدق .. كملوا شغل بس
ألاء تخصرت :: لا والله من ضربني بالبيضه من شوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أحمد بستهبال :: ولد الجيران 
ألاء :: هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 
أحمد :: أطفي الخلاط ؟؟ 
ألاء هزت راسها :: إييييييييييه .. " طالعت الساعه " .. يوه خلني أشيله من الفرن لا يحترق .. " وشالت الصينية " 
فتحوا الخلاط .. عشان يصبوا إلا فيه على الصينية .. أيمن أخذ ملعقة شال من إلي في الخلاط .. وحطه على إيده .. ورماه في وجه ألاء .. ألاء شهقت :: غبببي لا تلعب بيه .. خله للحلا 
أيمن ضحك عليها .. وألاء مدت بوزها وهي تغسل وجهها :: آخر مره أسوي وياكم شي .. توصخوا الواحد 
أحمد وأيمن ضحكوا .. أحمد بستهبال :: كفك أخوك 
أيمن مده إيده له بستهبال .. ألاء ابتسمت عليهم وهي تحط الجوز فوق الحلا :: هبلان صدق .. أقول أحمد الله لا يهينك طلع الهرشي من الثلاجه أحسن من هل الهباله 
أحمد ابتسم وفتح الثلاجه وطلع الهرشي .. طالع في أيمن بهبل :: ألقف أخوك 
أيمن ضحك .. وبعبط :: يالله أعطيني أخوك 
ورماه أحمد عليه .. ألاء عقدت حواجبها وطالعتهم بسحتقار .. ضحكوا .. ومد أيمن الهرشي ليها .. أخذته وحطته فوق الحلا وفي ساكته 
بعد ما خلصت سكرته .. وتنهدت داخلها .. بدت تحس بالغبنة .. بتفاااارق اخوانها .. بتفارق استهبالهم وعبطهم .. يا علييي كيف بتحمل أعيش بدونهم ؟؟؟؟ الله يعييييييين 
لفت ليهم وهي مبتسمة بتصنع :: هاا خلاص .. " وبخنقة " .. أروح ألبس عباتي عشان تودوني المطار ؟؟؟ 
أحمد يطالع الساعه :: بلا هبل .. الساعه 3:30 ورحلتش 6 .. أنتظري أقلاً لين 4:30 
ألاء هزت راسها :: لا أحين أبغى أروح 
أحمد طالعها بقهر .. وأيمن قال :: إذا أبويي وأمي خلوش .. روحي شوفيهم 
ألاء طالعتهم بغبنة وخنقة :: أنتوا بتوصلوني ؟؟ 
أحمد وأيمن هزوا روسهم بإيه .. وألاء طلعت برا المطبخ .. راحت  الصالة .. وقالت بهدوء :: أني أحين باروح المطار .. 
أمها طالعت الساعة بستنكار :: بس بقى وايد على أقلاع طائرتش 
ألاء هزت راسها بلا :: حتى لو باروح أحين " أمها جات بتوقف قاطعتها " .. خليش أماه بيروحوا ويايي أخواني .. " قربت من أمها وحبت راسها وحضنتها " .. أدعي ليي أماه 
أمها حست بغبنة .. :: الله يوفقش .. ويسهل لش .. وترجعي رافعه راسي 
ألاء حست دموعها بتخونها .. قامت .. وراحت لأبوها في مكتبه .. دقت الباب ودخلت :: أني بروح ألحين 
أبوها وقف :: مو باقي وقت ؟؟ 
ألاء هزت راسها بلا وما تكلمت .. قرب أبوها وحضنها :: توصلي بالسلامة يبه .. الله يوفقش .. إلبسي عباتش باوصلش
ألاء بخنقة :: أنت أستريح .. أحمد وأيمن بيوصلوني 
أبوها طالعها بنظرة وتنهد :: إلي يريحش 
ألاء بعدت عنه .. وطلعت من المكتب .. سكرت وراها الباب .. وركببببببت فووق بسرعة .. طالعت أغراضها .. تجمعت دموعها فعيونها
آآآآآآآآآآه ويش هذا إلي يصيييييير .. أحسن نفسي أحلم 
.*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*فـــــــــــــــــــي الــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــطــــــ  ــــــــار 
.**ألاء بملل :: روحوا بقى واجد على اقلاع طائرتي
أيمن بعصبيه :: ابغى اعرف لويه جبتينا من وقت  
ألاء ما تحملت وانهارت .. كتمت اليوم بما فيه الكفايه :: حرام عليييك ما تحس ماعدت استحمل اظل في القطيف الا في السعوديه بكبرها بدونها " شهقت " ما اقدر والله ما اقدر " وبألم " صح ان غربة جسدي احين صعبة ، بس غربتي روحي بدونها اصعب والله اصعب 
أحمد حضنها :: خلاص ولاء هدي 
ألاء تشهق بخفيف 
صارت تدفن وجهها في صدر أحمد
وتستمد القوة منه .. وهي تحاول تحبس شهاقتها .. بس تفلت منها شهقه .. تحاول تحبس دموعها .. بس تطيح منها دمعه 
ولما هدت شوي بعدت عنه :: أحمد روحوا خلاص 
أحمد بحنان :: ألاء ما يصير كذا ما خليتي ابويي وامي يجوا وتبغينا نروح عنش 
ألاء بألم :: أحمد الله يخليك هي كلها نص ساعه ولا ساعه ويدخلونا جهة المسافرين روحوا ما اقدر اشوف احد يذكرني فيها خلاص ، ملامح وجهها فيكم كلكم اتذكرها كل ما اشوفكم
أحمد تنهد وأستسلم :: طيب " حضنها بقوووة " ترجعي لينا بالسلامة وانتين اكبر دكتورة " وبحب وألم " بتووحشييني 
ألاء " لا احمد لا تخليني انهار اكثثثر " :: وانت بتوحشني وبيوحشني حنانك عليّ 
أحمد ابتسم وهو يسمعها تكمل 
ألاء :: انت دايم قريب مني وايد " بعدت عنه والتفت لأيمن " وانت بعد حتى انت لك غلاة خاصة عندي " وضحكت بمرارة " احبكم اخواني 
أيمن حضنها :: سامحيني كنت دايماً مقصر عليش 
ألاء ما قدرت تستحمل وصاحت :: آهـــئ ما ادري كيف بقدر اعييش بدونكم آهـــــئ كيف ما بشم هواء القطيف بعد اليوم ،
أحمد :: ألاء هذا قرارش وما احد غصببش عليه وتقدري تتراجعي احين 
ألاء بنفي :: مستحييل اتراجع " حاولت تتماسك وبألم " عشت الفترة الي راحت في حالة شتات بدونها .. اسافر احسن ليي وليكم 
أيمن بألم وهو يحضنها للمرة الاخيرة :: ترجعي بالسلامة 
سحبها أحمد :: تذكري ان احنا نحبش 
ألاء ابتسمت بذبول :: يلا روحوا خلاص 
بعدوا عنها وهم يمشوا 
كانوا كل شوي يلتفتوا يشوفوها 
وهي مركزه نظرها علييهم 
ليين اختفوا من قدامها 
قعدت على الكرسي الي قدامها بنهيار .. وهي مو مصدقة .. بسافر ، بسافر وما ادري متى برجع 
متى بخلص دراسة ، بسافر وبترك هواء قطيفنا ..بسافر وبترك مريم ، لاني ما اقدر اشوف الجسد بدون الروح 
والله ما اقدر..بسافر وبترك حسين ..الي طلع يحبني زي ما احبه ..لاني اخاف افقده ..افقده بإرادتي ولا ياخذه القدر مني 
لاني ما عدت اتحمل افقد احد بعد مريم 
دق جوالها .. وطلعته من الشنطة ..انصصدمت!!! .. لا ليش انت ؟ ..ما ابغى اضعف
" نهرت نفسها " صيري قوية ألاء  .. بس هو ليش اتصل  ..اخاف ارد واضعف 
بس لو ما رديت بيعرف اني متهربه منه .. " وبألم " .. وبعد ابغى اسمع صوته لأخر مره 
أرد .. لو ما أرد .. " أخذت نفس " .. باااارد علييييه 
رديت ببرود مصطنع
ألاء بصوت ميت :: الوو 
حسين بصوت مصدوم ومو مصدق :: ألاء انتين بتسافري اليوم ؟ 
ألاء عورها قلببببببها من نبرة صوته :: إيه 
حسين بألم :: ألاء انا احبش ما تفهمي ؟ 
ألاء للحظة كانت بتضعف وتقول " واني اموت فيك اعشقك يا مجنون " بس !!!! ..كابرت وقلبها يتقطع .. قالت ببرود:: مو ذنبي انك حبيتني ، اني مو مجبورة احبك .. قلت لك من أمس 
حسين انهار :: ألاء حرام عليش ، بتحرميني حتى من اني اتنفس نفس الهواء الي تتنفسيه ؟ 
ألاء حمرت خدودها " والله اني حمارة لما رديت عليه ، يا غبيه لا تفهي وصيري اقوى " وببرود :: حسين خلاص الحب من الله يعني تبغاني احبك غصب 
حسين بألم :: لا تحبيني بس ظلي في القطيف ، ألاء . . . 
قاطعته ألاء :: آسفه حسين يلا مع السلامة " وبألم " ادعي ليي ارجع سالمه
حسين كان بيتكلم بس " طووط طوووط طووط " 
سكرت في وجهه  
.
.*
*حــــــســــــيـــــــن*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالع الجوال بعدم تصديق
سكرت في وجهي 
احين انا اقول ليها احبها 
تقوم تسكر في وجهي ؟ 
استغفر الله 
حسين مو وقت كرامتك ،
هي اذا سافرت متى بترجع 
يمكن تفقدها للابد .. لازم أتصرف  
تنهد وهو يتذكر من ثواني بس .. أتصل لأحمد .. وسأله وين هو .. قال أنه راجع من المطار .. يوصل ألاااء
يالله فويش تفكر هالمجنوووونة !!!! 
" وبعزم " .. أنا لااااااازم أروح ليها المطار .. لاااازم  
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالعت في الي واقف قدامها بصدمة 
حسين 
توني مسكره في وجهه من عشر دقايق 
لايكون هالمجنون جا من القطيف بهالسرعه 
لا مستحييييييل 
وقفت من الكرسي 
ألاء بصوت مصدوم :: وويش جابك ؟ 
حسين يأشر على قلبه :: هذا الي جابني ، مو راضي ينبض لغيرش فارحميه 
ألاء بعدم تصديق :: انت حسين ؟ 
حسين ضحك :: لا الجني حقه 
ألاء ترفع ايده وتحركها ببعثرة :: بس توني مسكره في وجهك ، لا تكون يا مجنون قاطع المسافه من القطيف في العشر دقايق ذي ؟
حسين بدون احساس مسك إيدها :: لا انا كنت في الطريق قبل لا اكلمش كنت قاطع نص المسافه.. " وبخبث " .. خايفه عليي 
ألاء تطالع في ايدها وهي بين ايدينه سحبت ايدها بقوة بس هو مسكها مره ثانيه بقووة .. قالت بقهر :: لا .. بس لو صار لك شي أخاف أحس بالذنب لأنه مني " وبألم " خلاص اترك ايدي ولا تعيد الموضوع الي كلمتني فيه من شوي 
حسين شد على إيدها  :: احبش ، وبظل احبش لين ما اموت 
ألاء استحت وحست بحرارة تطلع منها .. أمس كانت مو في وعيها .. بس أحين .. يا عليي كيفا بصده 
أني مجنونة لما رديت عليه.. سحبت ايدها بالقوة منه
وما قدرت تقول غيير :: حسين خلاص روح .. اني برووح احين يلا مع السلامة
لفت عنه بس هو لحقها 
وسحبها من إيدها 
حسين بقهر :: ألاء لويش تعذبيني كذا ؟؟
ألاء وهي قريب بتضعف :: حسين خلاص انت دكتور وكل بنت تتمناك لا تعلق نفسك فيني واني شبه انسانه 
حسين بنفي :: كل بنت تتمناني بس انا ما اتمنى غير بنت عمي الدكتوره " قالها وهو يشد على الكلمة " ، انتين بنظري الانثى الوحيدة على الارض 
ألاء بعناد :: حسين خلاص سكر السالفه واني رايحه احين .. ما ابغى منك غير تدعي ليي بالتوفيق 
ولفت بتمشي  
حسين لحقها :: ألاء لأخر مره اقول لش ، انا احبش لا تسافري ..!
لفت له بعيون تايهة 
ترده لو تقول عن حبها 
لا هي تحبه من زمان ليش تترك الفرصه
بس  
تذكرت مريم والحادث ،، 
همست بضعف ودموعها متجمعه في عيونها :: آسفة ولد عمي آسفة ما اقدر .. " وبألم " .. والله ما أقدر 
ولفت مشت عنه 
شافها تدخل جهة المسافرين 
وهو ايش بايده يسوي اكثر من كذا 
غييير يطالع فيها لاخر مره 
قعد على الارض بعد ما اختفت من عيونه 
وهو مو مصدق
ألااااااااء ساااااااااافرت ، 
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*بس دخلت من بوابة المسافرين انهارت  .. طاحت على الارض .. ما تقدر تمشي ما فيها قوة .. وصارت تشاهق ودموعها تنزل مثل الشلال
وهي مو مهتمه للناس .. مو مصدقة الي صار من شوي ..هو حلم هو قصة هو ويش ما تدري.. بس مستحيييييل يكون واقع مستحيل
تذكرت اخوانها .. امها.. ابوها .. مريم .. إيمان  .. مروى  .. وزينب وزهراء وجنان .. غدير وريما ولجين 
والأهم حسين .. ما بتشوفهم بعد اليوم .. وصارت تصيح زيادة  ..وشهقاتها صارت اعلى .. هي زمان لما تصيح مريم تكون موجوده
وتهديها ..! .. أحين علموني وينها مريم ؟؟؟
لا مريم احين بتجي
متأكدة مريم ما تتركني  
احين بحس بإيدها على كتفي
ها هذا ايد على كتفي
رفعت راسي وشفتها 
ابتتتتسمممت بقوووووة 
 همست  :: مريييم وحشتيني
/
\
/
\
نتوقف هنا =))*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (29) © ..]
.
.
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*مسحت دموعي عشان تتوضح الرؤية قدامي  
مسحت دموووعي ووو 
واكتشفت ان الي قدامي مو مريم 
لا مريم عيونها سوداء 
هذي عيونها عسلية
مو ريحة عطر توأمي مو نفس الطول 
ولا نفس العباة 
اصلاً هاذي كاشفه وجهها 
وريم ما تكشف 
مو مريم مو مريم  
 شهقت بألم 
والمرأة المجهوله حضنتيني تهديني 
... برقة :: خلاص حبيبتي هدي 
ألاء شهقت :: ابغى مريم ؟ 
... تنهدت وهي تمشيني للكراسي :: مين مريم 
ألاء ضحكت بمرارة :: مريم روحي وحياتي كلها ما تعرفيها ؟ 
... بهدوء :: صلي على النبي حبيبتي 
ألاء استوعبت على روحها :: من انتين 
... ابتسمت بود :: اني جوري ، شكلش من القطيف 
ألاء ابتسمت بضعف :: اييي ، اني ألاء 
جوري ابتسمت :: تشرفنا لوشه .. خخخ وين بتسافري ؟
ألاء وهي تقعد على الكرسي :: بروح أدرس في هولندا وأنتين ؟
جوري فتحت عيونها بصدمة ::  لا تقولي اني بعد رايحه هناك 
ألاء ابتسمت :: ايه رايحه ، بدرس طب في جامعه ماسترخت 
جوري ابتسمت :: رب صدفة خير خير من الف ميعاد ، حتى اني رايحه ادرس سنه اولى 
ألاء ضحكت :: مي توو ، " تنهدت " بس ليش بتسافري وباقي واجد على الدراسة ؟ " وبسخرية " لا تقولي انش زيي حدتش الظروف 
جوري تنهدت بألم :: انتي قلتيها الظروف حدتني ، الظروف الي خلتني مطلقة قبل لا اوصل ١٩ سنه 
ألاء فتحت عيونها من الصدمه :: مطلقة ؟؟ 
جوري بدون احساس:: مو مطلقة بمعنى مطلقة بس انفصلت عن خطيبي 
ألاء :: اهاا 
جوري باحراج :: بسألش عن حاجه واذا تضايقتي من لقافتي لا تجوابي طيب ! .. من هذا الي كان وياش قبل لا تدخلي صالة الانتظار ؟ 
ألاء طالعتها بصدمة :: شفتيني واني برا ؟ 
جوري ضحكت :: إييي ابغى اعرف سالفته.." وبخجل " اذا ما فيه حرج طبعاً
ألاء ابتسمت وهي مرتاحه لجوري :: هذا ولد عمي 
جوري :: خطيبش ؟ 
ألاء تنهدت وبخجل :: لا بس يحبني 
جوري ابتسمت :: وانتين ؟ 
ألاء بستفهام :: اني وشو ؟ 
جوري برقة :: تحبيه ؟ 
ألاء بخجل :: ايه احبه " وبألم " بس ما يدري 
جوري ابتسمت :: ولويش ما قلتي له ؟ 
ألاء بأسى :: لاني اخاف افقده ..! 
جوري بعدم فهم :: كيييف؟ 
ألاء بحززن :: اني فقدت توأمي مريم في حادث واخاف افقده زي ما فقدتها 
جوري شهقت :: توأمش ماتت ؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: مو توأمي يعني توأمي .. بس لانها قريييبه مني وايد " وبستنكار " اسم الله عليها من الموت هي في غيبوبه بس 
جوري عصبت :: وتاركه الي تحبيه عشان هالسبب البايخ ؟ غبييه 
ألاء انقهرت :: وبرايش وشو السبب الي مو بايخ ؟ 
جوري بألم :: ان رجلش يتركش عشان اخوه يشكك في اخلاقش 
ألاء فتحت عيونها بفهاوة :: هاه 
جوري بألم :: شفتي انش بايخه لو اني اتمسك في الي يحبني باسناني
ألاء بألم :: جوري لا تزيديها عليي ما يكفي اني بالقوة دخلت هنا وتركته وهو يقول ليي احبش !
جوري تنهدت وحاولت تغير الجو :: ويلي عليه بس خقه .. يهبببببببببل هههه   
ألاء ابتسمت وبمزح :: هي أغار 
جوري عطفت شفايفها :: مشكل 
ضحكت ألااء عليها .. وجت تتكلم بس .. رن جوالها ، طلعته من شنطتها 
ورفعت !!
ألاء :: هلا لجون 
لجين بصدمة :: لا هلا ولا مسهله يا حمارة كيف تسافري وما تخبرينا 
ألاء بغبنة :: لو سمحتي لا تزيدي عليي ..! 
لجين بقهر :: وحسين يا حمارة ؟ 
ألاء بنفعال :: ما احبه غصب يعني 
لجين ضحكت :: هههههاي عجبتني ما تحبيه " وبخبث " خلاص اني احبه دكتور ومزيون ويش ناقصه ابو علي 
ألاء انقهرت :: يا حمارة لا تعاندي " وبألم " احبببه بس خليني افارقه بارادتي احسن من ان يفرقنا القدر غصب عني 
لجين تنهدت بقهر :: انقلعي يا غبية الغلط على الي يبغى مصلحتش 
ألاء مدت بوزها :: مشكورة وما قصرتي على انش تبغي مصلحتي 
لجين تنهدت وابتسمت بعد ما راودتها فكرة :: ترجعي بالسلامة لولي 
ألاء تنهدت :: الله يسلمش ..
لجين :: باي 
ألاء :: بايات 
وسكرت ألاء جوالها 
ما تبغى احد ثاني يدق عليها 
ابتسمت وهي تسمع صوت النداء للطائرة 
احين ما احد يقدر يرجعها 
قامت هي وجوري هاربين من الماضي .. بـــــألـــــــــــامـــــــــــــه  
.
.*
*لـــــجـــــيـــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
سكرررت واني اغلي منها الغبية 
يعنيي احد يحصصل له ان الي يحبه يبادله الشعور .. ويرفض !!  ..غبيييييييية بتضييييع روووحها 
انييي لاازم اتصرررف .. رفعت جوالي واني ادق على مصطفى ..هو الوحيد الي عرف انها تحب حسين 
بدوون ما اقووول له .. يعني انيي ماليي شغل ، 
لجين بعد ما سمعت صوت مصطفى :: هلا صفية ، دق على حسين وقول له ان ألاء تحببه بسسرعه 
مصطفى انتبه لكلمة صفية وكان بيضحك عليها ويهزأها .. بس الكلام الي بعدها نساه هذا الشي :: نعععم ويش غير رايش 
مو انتين محلفتني ما اقوول .. تقولي تستاهل ألاءوه هي الي ما تبغاه يعرف ؟ 
لجين تنهدت :: تخيل الحمارة بتسافر بعد شوي " وبقهر " اصلاً اني لو ما هي قالت ليي في ذمتش تخبريه او تخبري احد ثاني يخبره كان خبرت حسين عنها من زمان
وانت الوحييد الي سمع السالفة ومو اني الي خبرتك  
مصطفى بصدمة :: حلفي بتسافر انا قلت بعد ما قال ليها انه يحبها بتهون عن فكرة السفر بس شكلها استجنت " وبعجله " يلا باي بخبر حسين 
لجين :: بايات 
.
.*
*حـــــــســـــيــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
قاعد على الكرسي وراسه بين ايده .. انا احلم .. ألاء ما سافرت .. هز راسه بنفي .. لا مستحيل 
هههههههههه .. ما ادري اتضحك على ويش .. على حظي الردي .. انا ترجيتها واجد ..الحب مو غصب ، خلاص الله يوفقها 
مستحيل اقول ليها عن الي في قلبي مره ثانية 
رن جوالي وابتسمت 
حسين بهدوء :: هلا 
مصطفى دخل على طول في الكلام :: تدري ان ألاء بتسافر ؟ 
حسين ضحك بمرارة :: قديييمة 
مصطفى حس ان حسين مو طبيعي :: وين انت ؟ 
حسين بسخرية :: في المطار " وبمرارة " جاي اترجى ألاء ما تسافر بس تركتني ، قالت ليي الحب مو غصب ..بس أخر مره اقول ليها عن حبي ومشاعري آخر مررره 
مصطفى :: حسين ترى ألاء .. 
حسين قاطعه :: لو سمحت خلاص سكر الموضوع ما ابغى اسمع اسمها 
مصطفى عصصب وقال بصوت عالي :: يا مجنووووون ألاء تحبك 
حسين من الصدمة وقف :: هاهاها لعب على غيري 
مصطفى :: والله تحببك بس تقول انها ما تبغى تفقدك .. زي ما فقدت " قالها بألم " مريييم .. خلها تتخلى عنك بارادتها ولا يجبرها القدر انها تتركك 
حسين ابتسم بعدم تصديق :: تحبني انا ؟ 
مصطفى ضحك عليه :: إييه تحبك انت 
حسين بفرح :: باي اكلمك بعدين 
وسكر بدون ما يسمع رد مصطفى 
توجه جهة المسافرين بس ما خلوه يعبر 
حسين :: في مسافرة اسمها ألاء الــ ... مسافرة على رحلة هولندا بدخل ليها 
" طلع سجل الاسرة حقه " ها شوف انا قريبها 
الرجال :: اسف ممنوع 
حسين بترجي :: خلها طيب تطلع ليي .. بس قول ليها أخوش 
الرجال كسر بخاطره حسين :: طيب انتظر  
حسين ابتسم وفي داخله :: مو مهم تسافر او لا بس لازم تعرف اني متمسك فيها 
الرجال بعد خمس دقايق :: ما فيه أحد بهل الاسم  
حسين في داخله "لا لا لا .. مستحييييل انها تكون ركبت الطائرة " 
حسين يبلع ريقه :: أقرب طائرة لـ هولندا .. متى تقلع  
الرجال يطالع في اللوحة الي قدامه :: من دقيقه تقريباً اقلعت أقرب طائرة 
حسين ابتسم بسخرية .. المطار ما يلتزم بوقت اقلاع الرحلة .. بس من حظه اليوم التزم .. طلع من المطار بحسرته 
حسين وصل عند سيارته 
وقبل لا يركبها رفس الكفر حقها بقهر وصرخ  :: مستحييييل استسلم 
مستحيييييييييييييييييل ....!  
.
.
الــــــــــــطــــــــائــــــــــــــــــرة 
.
.
جــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*قعدت على الكرسي .. وأخذت نفس .. غمضت عيوووني .. وأني أحاول أهرب من الماضي .. بس هيهات .. الماضي محاصرني من كل مكان ... آآآآآآه بس مو مصدقة إلي صار .. من أتذكره بطني يعوري 
فتحت عيوني .. وهزيت راسي .. وأني أتذكر إلي صار 
.
.*
*كانت نازلة من غرفتها .. ولما جت تدخل المجلس لأمها وأبوها .. سمعت شي مو معقووووووول 
أبوها :: أحنا بنرفضه .. بس لازم جوري تعرف
أمها :: لا .. ما تشوف حالها أحين كيفا ؟؟ .. لو عرفت حالها بيزيد 
أبويي وهو يحط كفوفه على راسه :: يا الله ويش إلي يصير .. ويش هالزمن ؟؟ .. أخو ريلها خاطبنها 
جوري تنفسها تسارع .. حست نفسها مو قادرة توقف .. قعدت جنب الباب .. ودفن وجهها في كفوفها .. يا علييييييييي 
جهاد .. أحد يقنعني أنه أنسان .. بعد كل إلي سواه ليي .. بكل قواة عين يخطبني .. مو طبيعي هالانسان .. مستحيل يكون عاقل .. أكيد هو مريض نفسي 
وقفت .. وركبت الدرج .. ودخلت غرفتها .. سكرت الباب .. وقعدت على المكتب .. فتحت اللاب تشوف آي شي يشغلها .. كلها كم يوم وتسافر
.
.*
*جـــــــــــــــــــواد* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالع في الساعة وتنهد .. توجه للباب .. ودق الجرس .. غمض عيونه لما أنفتح الباب .. ورد فتحها
كان يوسف .. ابتسم جواد بأسى .. ويوسف طالعه بكره .. يوسف قال بدون نفس :: نعم ويش تبغى 
جواد بصوت فيه بحة ألم :: أبغاها تسامحني 
يوسف بتريقة :: لا بجد .. عرفت أنها ما ليها ذنب .. وهي مظلومة .. مبرووووك 
جواد بقهر :: يوووسف الله يخليك لا تزيدها عليي .. " حط إييده على راسه وقعد على عتبة الباب بنهييار " .. أنا مو قادر أنام .. مو قادر أسوي ولا شي .. يوسف أنا أحب أختك .. وأحين خسررتها .. مو هي خسرتني .. أبغاااها بس تسامحني .. " بلع ريقه جواد وهو يقول في داخله ( لو عليي أنا رجعتها على ذمتي .. بس شي مستحيل .. أعرف جوري ) .. "
يوسف أنكسر خاطره على شكله .. وقعد جنبه .. وقال بعتب :: ويوومك تحبها .. لويش ما وثقت فيها .. جواد زوجتك أختي وأنت صغير .. وهي بعد .. هي كانت رافضة هالفكرة .. بس أنا أقنعتها .. لأني ظنيييتك غيير 
جواد طاحت منه دمعه .. وغطا وجهه بكفووفه :: يووسف أنت ما شفت إلي شفته .. أول أشوفها في حضن أخويي .. وهو كان من قبل كلله يقول ليي أنها ما تحبني .. وتحبه هو .. ووبيجي يوم وبيثبت ليي .. بس كنت أطنشه .. 
يوسف :: زين قول ليي السالفه .. كيفا عرفت أنه ويا أختي يوم العزيمة 
جواد غمض عيونه وه ويتذكر .. وبصوت كاسيه ألم الدنيا كلها :: أنا كنت في المجلس .. هو طلع .. وبعد فترة يمكن 10 دقايق جتني رسالة منه .. كاتب فيها " تبغى أثبت لك أن جوري ما تحبك .. أدخل البيت وبتشوف " 
أنا بس دخلت المدخل .. شفته يحضنها .. وأختك حتى ما كانت تدافع عن نفسها .. وبعدين أوديها بيتكم .. وأرجع لجهاد البيت .. يراويني رسالة منها .. كاتبة أني كنت معصب وما رضيتي أهدي .. 
يعني ويش تبغى أثبات أكثرر من كذااااااا ؟؟ .. خلاص أكيد أني بصدق 
يوسف تنهد بألم على حال جواد وجوري :: بس المفروض ما تتهور وتطلقها 
 جواد ضرب كفه بالأرض وقال من بين أسنانه :: لأأأأأأني حمااااااااااار .. " وبنكسار " .. يوسف لا تتغير عليي .. الله يخليك .. أنا ضحية .. حالي حال أختك .. أأأ .. 
قاطعه يوسف وهو يحضنه :: إيه والله أثنييينكم ضحايا .. " وابتسم " .. ما أقدر أتغير عليك يا رفيق الطفولة
جواد ابتسم بتأثر :: أنزين أبغى أختك تسامحني 
يوسف تنهد وهو يطالع السماء :: بس جوري مو هنا .. جوري طارت بعيد 
جواد بعدم أستيعاب :: وشو ؟؟؟ .. " حط إيده على قلبه " .. ويش فيها جوري ؟؟ 
يوسف بألم :: هربت .. راحت هولندا .. تدرس !!!
جواد هز راسه بصدمة :: ما بقى وايد على الدراسة 
يوسف هز راسه :: إيه بقى شهرين تقريباً .. بس هي عندت .. قالت تبغى تروح تاخذ كورس لغة .. عشان لا تضيع وقت بعدين 
جواد أخذ نفس وطالع السماااء .. وابتسم بسخرية " أنا أرجع من سفري .. وهي تسافر .. " .. :: الله يوفقها 
يوسف طالعه بألم :: ياارب 
.
.*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*بـــــــــــعـــــــــد مـــــــــــرور ســـــــــــاعـــــــــات* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالعت من المطار .. وهي تاخذ نفس عميق .. ابتسمت بأمل :: أهلاً بحياة مختلفة وجديدة 
جوري من وراها :: وإن شاء الله تكون سعيدة 
ألاء ما زالت مبتسمة .. طالعت جوري :: طبعاً أحين سكن الجامعة مو مفتوح .. أني أبويي حجز لي شقة في عمارة عوائل عربية .. وأنتين وين بتسكني ؟
جوري ابتسمت :: خخخخ أني بعد 
ألاء بتفكير :: كنسلي حجزش وتعالي ويايي .. خلنا نعيش ويا بعض .. أحسن من الوحدة 
جوري ابتسمت :: ولويش مو أنتين إلي تجي ويايي ؟؟
ألاء طالعتها بتفكير :: شوفي عشان لا نزعل بعض .. نشوف الشقتين .. وإلي تعجبنا .. نختارها 
جوري هزت راسها :: أوكيه 
ألاء بمرح مدت إيدها :: باشا << إلي شاهد مسلسل My girl بيعرف هالحركة " أحبه هالمسلسل .. بداية أدماني للكورين هو "
جوري بدون ما تحس :: باشا .. " وبعدين طالعتها بصدمة " .. لا تقولي تشاهدي كورييين ؟؟ 
ألاء هزت راسها بالإيجاب .. وجوري تحمست :: حبيتش ألاء 
ألاء ضحكت :: وأني بعد فديتش .. من تخيل أني بلاقي وحدة من نفس بلدي .. هنا .. من القطيف !! 
جوري ابتسمت وهي توقف تكسي :: ترى طولنا في الوقفة .. ههه نروح الشقة أحين .. وبعدين نتعرف على بعض أكثر 
ألاء طالعت التكسي :: هي ما نبغى إلا مرة إلي تسوق التكسي .. الرجال يخوفوا .. تخيلي يطلع واحد سكران عاد
جوري ضحكت :: طبعاً بدور مرة إلي تسوق .. " وبمرح " .. أبغى أخذ رخصة هنا .. أبغى أسوق سيارة 
ألاء ابتسمت :: لازم نطلع لينا رخص .. ما بنعيش ويا التكاسي هع
جوري ابتسمت .. وبعدين كشرت لما شافت إن الي في تكسي رجال .. أشرت له يروح .. وهي تطالع في في الشارع وتدور على تكسي تسوقة مرة 
.
.
بـــــــــعـــــــد ســـــــاعـــــــــه ونـــــص 
.
.*
*جـــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*رمت روحها على الكنب وهي متكسرة .. قالت بتعب :: وييلي أبغى أحد يسوي ليي مساج .. مررررررة متكسسرة آححح
ألاء رامية روحها على الكنب زيها :: وأننني بعد .. أبغى المخده وبس 
جوري ابتسمت :: أنزين أحين آي غرفة ليي ؟؟
ألاء وقفت بكسل :: خلنا نشوفهم 
فتحت الغرفة الأولى .. ودخلت ووراها جوري .. جوري رمت روحها على السرير :: خلاص أني باخذ دي ما فيني أقوم أشوف الغرفة الثانية 
ألاء هزت راسها وهي تتثاوب :: أوكي .. يالله تصبحي على خير 
جوري بكسل :: وأنتين من أهله 
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*فتحت باب غرفتها .. وفصخت الحجاب .. ورمته على التسريحة إلي في الغرفة .. فتحت شنطتها وطلعت جوالهاالمقفل
فتحته .. وهي تتمدد على السرير .. أخذت نفس عميييييييييييق .. وزفرت بعده .. بعدها متألمة من إلي سوته لحسين في المطار .. ما تعرف من وين جتها القوة كلها .. 
هي ضعيييفة .. وهروبها هذا .. أكبببر دليل على ضعفها .. يالله شقد أني قاسية .. لما رديتته .. ابتسمت وهي تحط إيدها على قلبها .. أحسن لك أنك ما تعرف إن هالقلب ينبض لك 
أنتبهت على جوالها .. إلي قعد يرن .. طالعت في الرقم .. وشهقت .. عطته مشغول .. ما أستسلم هالمجنون ؟؟؟ .. طالعت شاشة جوالها .. وتنهدت وهي تشوف المس كول إلي منه .. فوق 50 مس كول 
حسين .. الله يخليك أفقد الأمل مني .. لا تتعلق فيني زيادة .. ما برد عليك .. ما برد !!!!
دق جوالها برقمه مرة ثانية .. وعطته مشغول 
.
.*
*حــــــــــســــــــــيـــــــــــن* 
*
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*قلبه دق لما دق رقمها .. وطلع مو مقفل .. أحين تطمن أنها وصلت بالسلامة .. هز رجوله بتوتر وحماس .. ينتظرها ترفع 
بببببببسس !!! .. عطته مشغووول .. ضغط على الجوال بقهر .. ألااااااااااااء زودتيها وااااايد .. تسكري في وجهي .. وتعطيني مشغول .. 
بس تذكر أنها تحبه .. خفت عصبيته .. وابتسم .. ما توقععت ولا واحد بالمئه .. أنها تحمل ليي مشاعر .. مثل ما أنا أحمل .. ما أحد يتصور شعوري .. كل ما تذكرت أنها تحبني 
بس أبغى أسمع هالكلمة منها .. الظاهر إن هالشي مستحيل ويا نفسيتها هالفترة .. طالع في الجوال .. ورد أتصل .. وهو مبتسم .. وردت عطته مشغول .. بعد الجوال عن أذونه .. وطالعه بنص عين :: بخليش تردي صدقيني 
فتح الرسايل .. وكتب إلي في باله .. ورسله .. وابتسم بثقة 
.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*شهقت بقوة وهي تقرأ الرسالة .. " ألاء ردي عليي .. لا والله !!! .. أجيش لهولندا .. على أقرب طيارة .. وتراني حلفت " :: يا علييي مجنووون هالإنسان .. ما أبغى أرد عليييييييه .. بضعف .. أعرف نفسي 
كتبت له رسالة " حسين ويش تبغى ؟؟ .. خلاص أتركني في حالي " 
رد عليي " بتصل أحين .. ولو ما رديتي .. بنفد حلفي .. مو مستعد أصوم ثلاثة أيام على حسابش "
وثواني .. والشاشة حقت الجوال .. ضوت .. معلنة عن أتصاله ~* 
*.
.*
*حـــــــســــــــيـــــــــن*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*ابتسمت بنصر وأنا أشوفها رادة عليي برسالة " حسين ويش تبغى ؟؟ .. خلاص أتركني في حالي " .. ويش أبغى يا ألاء ؟؟؟ وأتركش !! بالمشمش 
رديت عليها برسالة .. فيها لكنة تهديد صريحة " بتصل أحين .. ولو ما رديتي .. بنفد حلفي .. مو مستعد أصوم ثلاثة أيام على حسابش " 
وتوجهت لـ لستة الأرقام .. وأتصلت عليها .. غمضت عيوني وأنا أسمع صوتهاالمعصب .. أحساسي هالمرة غييييييييييييييير !! .. لأنها تحبني 
إلي بين ضلوعها ينبض ليي .. زي ما إلي بين ضلوعي ينبض ليها .. ظليت ساكت .. وهي بعد .. قلت بعد فترة صمت .. وبنبرة هادية واثقة :: لمتى بتعاندي نفسش ؟؟ أنتين تحبيني* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*رديت على أتصاله بعصبية :: وبعديييييييين وياك حسين !!!!! .. بس ما سمعت صوت منه .. ما كان يرد عليي إلا انفاسه المنتظمة .. والهادية 
خلتني أتخدر .. واهدي .. غمضت عيوني واخذت نفس .. جيت بتكلم .. بس ما عرفت .. صوت أنفاسه الهادية يوتررنننننننننني .. بلعت ريقي أحاول أرطب حلقي الجاف 
بس صوتي ما طلع .. سمعته يقووول بنبرة هادية مليااااانة ثقة :: لمتى بتعاندي نفسش ؟؟ أنتين تحبيني 
فتحت عيوني بصدمة .. وقلبي يدق .. من وينا عرف هالجني ؟؟؟ .. سمعته يقول بنبرة غيييير :: وأنا أحبش
ذبت .. ودخلت في ثيابي .. من الفشلة .. أستحيييييييت .. وما رديت عليها .. أنكتمت أنفاسي من كلامه .. 
كمل بنفس النبرة الهادية :: تحبيني ألاء 
ولعت خدودي .. يالله ويش أقول .. أبغى لساني يتحرك .. ويقول لا .. بس مو عارفة .. أحس لساني فوقه حجررررررررة .. أبغى أرد عليييه .. 
حسين بخبث :: السكوت علامة الرضا .. تحبيني يعني 
ألاء قالت بلسان ثقيل .. وصوت منخفض :: مع السلامة 
حسين قال بسرعة :: حلفتش بالله إذا كنتي تحبيني تقولي 
ألاء بندفاع :: إيه أحبك .. أرتحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألاء فتحت عيونها بصدمة من لسانها إلي انفلت .. وحست بفشلة .. سكرت الجوال بسرعة .. طالعت الشاشة .. ويش سويت اني ؟؟ ويش قلت 
رفعت إيدي وقعدت أضرب راسي بها بالخفيف .. متهووووورة .. أني كل متهووورة .. يالله .. 
طالعت في الباب إلي انفتح .. ودخلت منه جوري تضحك .. ألاء طالعتها وهي مادة بوزها :: سمعتيني وأني أكلمة 
جوري تضحك وفي تقلد ألاء :: إيه أحبك .. أرتحت ؟؟؟ هههههههههه .. مسكين ما ورى عليه اعترفتي 
ألاء غطت إيدها بفشلة :: مانننني .. " وبقهر " .. لو يموووت ما رديت عليه ألحين 
جوري ابتسمت وهي تقعد جنب ألاء :: بعد ويش .. بعد ما طاح الفاس بالراس .. وخققتي الولد .. " مدت إيدها وسحبت شعر ألاء " .. خخخخخ هو سين سؤال .. تتغطي عنه ؟؟
ألاء طالعتها وهي مبتسمة على كلامها :: لا 
جوري ابتسمت :: اها قولي من البداية .. متى تحجبتي عنه ؟؟
ألاء مدت بوزها :: يعني متى ؟؟؟ بس صار عمره 15 تحجبت 
جوري تحسب :: اممم هو أكبر منش بكم ؟؟؟ 
ألاء ابتسمت :: بسنة وحدة بس 
جوري :: يعني عمرة 19 أحين .. يهالوه بعده 
ألاء تضحك :: ولويش يعني ؟؟ 
جوري بحزن :: الريال ما يعقل حتى يوصل عمره 24 .. وكل إلي أصغر يهالوه 
ألاء طالعتها بشك :: ليش إلي فكيتي منه أصغر من 24 ؟؟؟  
جوري بحزن :: إيه 23 
ألاء بستغراب :: هه سنة تفرق ؟؟ 
جوري رفعت كتوفها :: يمكن !! .. " وابتسمت وهي تقلب الموضوع على ألاء " .. يعني أحين أنتين من تحجبتي منه 4 سنوات بس .. ما لحقتي تتغيري أكيد ههههه .. زيادة الولد خاق علينا 
ألاء ابتسمت بخجل وضربتها على جنب :: عيب أنتين أني أستحيييي 
جوري بخجل :: عادي انام وياش في الغرفة ؟؟
ألاء ابتسمت بفرح وهي تزيح ليها في السرير :: حياش غناتي .. المطرح مطرحك 
جوري ابتسمت ليها .. وهي تتمدد جنبها :: سولفي ليي عنش 
ألاء ابتسمت بمرح :: أني ألاء .. من القطيف .. عمري 18 
جوري ضحكت :: واي ألاءوه سامجه .. " وبمرح مماثل " .. وأني جوري .. من القطيف أيضاً .. وعمري 18 مثثثثلش 
ألاء ضحكت عليها :: ويش تبغيني أسولف فيه 
جوري ابتسمت :: بسألش كل إلي يجي في بالي .. وأنتي بعد 
ألاء هزت راسها .. وجوري مازلت مبتسمة :: إيش يدرس حسين ؟؟ 
ألاء :: طب .. وجواد إيش يدرس 
جوري :: أوه كشخه .. أنتين والحبيب نفس التخصص " جتها ضربة خفيفة من ألاء .. ابتسمت على حركتها . بعدين تنهدت بشرود " جواد مخلص دراسة هندسة 
ألاء :: أهاا .. كم أخو عندش 
جوري ابتسمت :: أخت .. وأخو .. وأنتين ؟
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تتذكر أخوانها :: أخوين .. أحمد وأيمن 
جوري :: أوه البنت الوحيدة أنتي هههه .. أني أختي سارة .. وأخويي يوسف 
ألاء :: يب الوحيدة .. والصغيرة بعد هههه 
جوري :: يعني هم أكبر منش .. ويش أسماءهم قلتي 
ألاء :: إيه .. أحمد أكبر مني بـ 5 سنين .. وأيمن بـ 4 ههههه 
جوري :: أوه كشخه عيلتكم كلها بـ حرف الألف .. أني بعد ترى الصغيرة لا تشوفي حالش عليي هههه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: إيوه كلنا بـ الألف 
جوري ابتسمت وهي تفكر :: امممم .. فيه شي وقف في طريق حبش لحسين من قبل ؟؟ 
ألاء تنهدت وغمضت عيونها :: إيه .. يا كثرهم .. حبي له فاشل من بدايته 
جوري طالعتها :: قوليهم 
ألاء فتحت عيونها وطلعت في إيدها :: اممم .. أول شي أني ما أعرف هو يحبني لو لا .. وووبعد كان فيه موضوع ولد عمتي فراس 
جوري :: ومن هذا فراس 
ألاء :: ولد عمتي .. خطبني .. ورفضت .. من زمان يمكن من سنتين 
جوري :: ويا قد هذا 
ألاء :: أكبر مني بـ 10 سنين .. يعني أحين عمره 28 
جوري ابتسمت :: شكلش ما تحبي فارق السن الكبير بين الزوجين 
ألاء :: إيه .. أني عندي أقصى حد 7 سنين .. وإن زادت مرررررة 8 .. غيرها يصير وايد كبير الزوج .. وفي النهاية كل انسان وقناعته .. يمكن أنتي تشوفيه مو وايد 10 خخخ 
جوري ابتسمت وهي تغمض عيونها :: عفر بسنا تعارف اليوم .. نوم تايم 
ألاء ضحكت :: أوكي تصبحي على خير 
جوري :: وأنتي من أهلوو* 
*.
.*
*حــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن* 
*
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالعت الجوال بعدم تصديق .. أعتررررررررفت !!! .. لا لا مستحيل .. حطيت إيدي على قلبي .. وأنا أتذكر نبرتها وهي تعترف .. ويليييييي 
صوتها بيظل محفور في ذاكرتي .. للأببببببببببد .. صوتها وهي تعترف .. أحساسي في هاللحظة .. كل شي غيييييييييييييير !!
ابتسمت .. إن شاء الله تكوني من نصيبي ألاء* 
*.
.*
*يــــــــــــــــــــــوم جـــــــــــــــــديـــــــــــــــــــد* 
*.
.*
*جــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*قعدت من النوم على صوت ألاء :: جوريوه قومي .. بسش نوم .. أني استمليت لحالي
جوري طالعتها وهي رافعة حاجب :: صرت جوريوه بعد .. ترى مالحقتي تتعرفي عليي إلا من يوم واحد 
ألاء ابتسمت بحيالة :: إيه مسوى أرتحت لش كوميات 
جوري طالعتها بنص عين :: تصدقي شعور متبادل 
ألاء ضحكت .. وقالت بمرح :: عسى تعرفي تتطبخي ؟؟ .. ترى أني خايبة 
جوري :: يالهويتي .. أني أخيب منشششششش ههههه .. شكلنا ما بناكل .. يالله نسوي رجيم
ألاء مرحها أنطفى .. وابتسمت بحزن :: تصدقي .. مريم كانت دايماً تبغى تضعف .. مع أنها أضعف مني .. بس عشانها أقصر تبين أنها أمتن .. كانت كله موسوسه .. وما تبغى تاكل كالوي وايد في اليوم .. وحششششششششششتني 
جوري طالعتها .. بألم :: الله كريم غناتي .. الله يمسح على قلوبنا بالصبر 
ألاء تنهدت :: يـــــــالــــــــــلــــــــــه* 
*/
\
/
\*
*نتوقف هنا ؛*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*[.. في « سوالفنا ملامح (30) © ..]*
*.
.*
*بـــــــــــــعـــــــــــد أســــــــــبــــــــــــوع* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*قاعدة على الكنب في الصالة .. وقدامها اللاب .. تتصفح النت .. وصلها صوت جوري من المطبخ :: ولووووي بسرعة تعالي .. جيه الشغل كله عليي ؟؟؟؟
ألاء وقفت وهي تضحك :: مالت ويش مسوية أنتين ؟؟ إلي يشوفش طابخه كبسه أو مندي ههههه .. كله أندومي 
جوري ميلت شفايفها بقرف :: ريحة تزوع الجبد 
ألاء ابتسمت :: بلا دلاعه .. أشتغلي وأنتين ساكته 
جوري ابتسمت :: أنزين .. " ومدت لسانها تقهر ألاء " .. أنتين وراش غسيل المواعين 
ألاء بسخرية :: مشكل .. كلها صفرية وصحن وكم ملعقة 
جوري ضحكت بقوة عليها .. 
علاقتهما تطورت هالاسبوع .. ثنتينهم مروا بظروف صعبببببببة .. خلتهم بتركوا ماضيهم .. خلتهم يفكروا في مستقبل أفضل من الماضي .. الماضي إلي ما ينسى 
يمكن آثاره تمتد للمستقببل .. ويمكن يكون مجرد ذكرى سيئة .. كل ما تذكروها قالوا " تنذكر ما تنعاد " .. هذا كله مو مهم بالنسبة ليهم ثنتينهم .. المهم هو مستقبلهم .. إلي يحالوا يبنوه .. ويتمنوا أنهم أختاروا أفضل الأدوات للبناء .. عشان يطلع مستقبلهم بشكل حلو 
وثنتينهم بعد !!! متغربين .. وساكنين في نفس الشقة .. شافوا بعض هالاسبوع بأسوء حالتهم .. الغربة قربتهم من بعض .. وهالشي بيصير غصباً عنهم .. مو برضاهم .. لاااازم يكونوا قراب من بعض .. وعلاقتهم ألحين .. سمنة على عسل .. وطاحت الكلافة بينهم تقريباً 
ألاء رن جوالها .. ركضت الصالة بسرعة .. توقعت المتصل أحد أخوانها .. قايلين ليها بيتصلوا هالوقت .. بس شافته حسين .. رفعت حاجبها :: ما برد لا تحاول .. ما تستلم أنت ؟؟
جوري من وراها :: حسين ئه ؟؟؟
ألاء تهز راسها وتتنهد :: إيه .. جنني هالاسبوع .. بإتصالاته 
جوري :: ولويش ما ترفعي ؟؟
ألاء :: قلت لش من قببببببل .. ما أبغغغغى أتعلق فيه .. ويصير فيه شي 
جوري ابتسمت بتلاعب :: بس هو أحين يدري أنش تحبيه 
ألاء تهز أكتافها :: خله يدري .. " تنهدت " .. هالشي ما بيغير إلي داخلي .. " طالعت جوري بقوة " .. إذا أنتين سامحتي جواد أني بعطي حسين فرصة 
جوري تنرفزت :: بس أني موضوعييي غييييييييير عنش !!! .. 
ألاء طالعتها بقوة :: يعني ما بتقولي ويش صار لش ؟؟
جوري تنهدت :: ألاء أني مو ما أبغى أقول لش .. بس الجرح بعده ما برى .. لما أحد يجيب ليي طار الموضوع كأنه يرش ملح على جرحي 
ألاء فجأة تركض للمطبخ :: الأندووومي الله يغربلش .. لا يحترق غدانا هههه 
جوري لحقتها وهي تضحك .. :: مو وجه طبخ أحنا .. ويش لينا نتغرب .. ولا نجي قبل الناس .. وثنتينا خيابة هههههههه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: ما بتغيري الموضوع .. أحين بتقولي ليي سالفة جواد كاملة غصباً عنش
جوري تنهدت بستسلاااااااااام :: إنزيييييييين 
.
.*
*الــــــــــقــــــــــطـــــــــــــــيــــــــــ  ـــف ♥ 
.
.*
*رحــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــق* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالعت في خواتها في تتنهد :: خلنا نروح ونام ويا جواد .. ما أحد وياه في البيت 
سحر :: ولويش مو هو يجي وينام ويانا ؟؟؟؟
حنين ضربتها على جنب :: يجي ينام وبعد وهنا جهاد .. تبغي يتذابحوا أخوانش ؟؟؟
سحر بقهر :: لا تجيبي طاري هالغفيف .. ما أدري كيفا أمي تابعته وخطبت له جوري 
رحيق :: أنصدددمت أني لما قالت أمي أنه خطب .. خصوصاً أن أمي ما تحبها .. حتى لما خطبها جواد قومت عليه الدنيا .. تبغاه يخطب نور 
حنين تهز أكتافه :: يالله .. أشوى إنه جوري رفضته 
رحيق :: بنت حلال والله !! .. ما أحد خسرها إلا جواد 
طلعتها حنين بحده :: لا تجيبي طاري الموضوع قدام جواد .. يكفييه إلا فيه .. فهمتي 
رحيق عقدت حواجبها :: هبلة أني عشان أجيب طاري الموضوع قدامه !!! .. لو ما تكلمت ليكم لمن أتكلم 
سحر تنهدت :: هدوووا .. لا تعصبوا على بعض عشان بياخه .. " طالعت حنين " .. من متى ما كلمتش نور ؟؟؟
حنين بدون نفس :: تتصل عليي بس مو عاطيتنها وجه 
رحيق بنرفزة :: بععععععععععد !!!!!! .. ليها وجه بعد ما شرشحها جواد لما جت بيتنا آخر مرة .. ترد تتصل ؟؟
حنين تنهدت :: أصصصصلاً لوما هديناه في نفس اليوم إلي طلقها فيه !! .. قتلها مو شرشحها بس .. الله المعين 
رحيق تغبر الموضوع :: ها ويش قلتوا ؟ .. نروح ونام وياه ؟؟ .. نغير جوه وجونا
سحر بتفكير :: أممم فكره مش بطالة .. نستأذن من إمي أول .. " تنهدت بحزن " .. أتمنى ما ترفض 
حنين قامت وبحزم :: أني باقول ليها 
رحيق :: نجي وياش ؟؟
حنين هزت راسها :: لا خليكم هنا .. " وبمرح " .. جهزوا ثيابنا يمقن ننطرد من البيت يمقن لا 
رحيق ضحكت :: توكلي 
حنين مشت للباب .. فتحته وهي تقول بستهبال :: بسم الله .. الله ينصرنا 
سحر ورحيق يضحكوا .. سحر بتريقة :: صمووود حنون 
حنين رفعت إياديها وهي تقول بمرح ::صمووووود ههههه 
رحيق تنهدت وهي تتمدد على السرير .. وتسحب مخده صغيرة لحضنها .. طالعتها سحر :: ويش فيش .. " وبتريقة " .. لا تكوني عاشقة بس 
رحيق رمت عليها المخده :: وجهش يا الغبية .. بس تتوقعي يستانس جواد إذا قعدنا وياه في بيته ؟؟؟
سحر تهز أكتافه :: أعتقد إيه 
رحيق سكتت وهي تطالع جهة من الغرفة*
*.
.*
*حــــــــــــــــســــــــــــيــــــــــــــن* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*كان قاعد ويا مصطفى .. قال وهو عاكف شفايفه بملل :: تخيل ألاء ليها أسبوع مطنشتني .. " تنهد " .. أبغى أسنع صوتها
مصطفى ضحك :: ههههه يعني عرفت أنها تحبك .. وسمعتها منها بعد .. خلاص كفايه إحراج للبنية .. " وابتسمت بستهزاء " .. أنت بأمكانك تسمع صوتها .. بس أنا !!!!
حسين طالعه بحزن :: الله يقومها بالسلامة .. ويهدي ألاء 
مصطفى طالع حسين وابتسم :: إيه يا بختك إلي تحبها تحبك ومسويه كش ع الباقي 
حسين طالعه بشك :: لويش فيه أحد غيري يحب ألاء
مصطفى طالعه بقوه :: بتقنعني أنك ما تعرف !!!!!!
حسين تنهد :: ما أدري مو متأكد 
حسين طالع مصطفى .. وووقالوا أثنينهم في نفس الوقت :: فراس .. أبتسموا إثنينهم .. وبعدها تنهد حسين وهو يهز راسه :: ما أبغى أفكر في هالموضوع أببببببداً .. خلاص هي تحبني 
مصطفى قاطعه :: بس مو أكيد تكون من نصيبك 
حسين طالعه وغمض عيونه :: أهم شي ما تكون من نصيبه 
مصطفى بصدمة :: أناني حسين 
حسين تنرفز :: لا والله .. تخيل هو من العيلة .. وتصير من نصيبه .. ويش شعوري حزتها 
مصطفى :: نفس شعور فراس لما تصير من نصيبك 
حسين وقف بعصبية :: خلاص مصطفى .. إذا بتتكلم في هذا الموضوع أنا بطلع
مصطفى سحب حسين وخلاه يقعد ::  ويش فيك هجت .. هدي شوي 
حسين بعصبية :: شوف كلامك .. أصلاً ويش مناسبته .. بس عشان تنكد عليي يعني ؟؟؟
مصطفى طالعه بحده :: أنت غببببببببببببي .. تدري إن فراس يفكر يرد يتقدم لـ ألاء 
حسين ببرود :: بترفضه هي تحبـ ـ ـ .. " قطع كلامه بصدمة " .. لااااااااااااااااااااا مو أحين ألاءوه مجنونة أحين تسوي كل شي يعني يمكن توافق " صار يتنفس بسرعة وهي حاط راسه بين كفوفه بصدمة "
مصطفى طالعه بنص عيون :: شفت أحين ويش مناسبة الموضوع .. " وتنهد " .. على كلٍ أنا ما أدري هل لحين فراس يفكر في الموضوع لو لا !! من زمان ما قعدت وياه وسولفت 
حسين قال بحزن :: أوف يعني ويش هالحال .. " طالع مصطفى بترجي " .. شوفه هل هو لحين يفكر يرجع يتقدم .. أو غير رأيه " غمض عيونه وسند راسه على الكنبة .. وتنهد بألم " 
مصطفى طالعه :: لو ألاء ما تحبك لو تموت ما سويت لك إلي تبغاه .. بس لانكم أثنينكم تحبوا بعض
حسين حس بشعور حلو لما قال له مصطفى هالكلمة .. وقال بهدوء :: إنزين فراس يدري إن ألاء تحبني
مصطفى :: لا .. أنا ما قلت له .. بس يمكن عرف من حاله !!
حسين يهز أكتافه :: أتمنى* 
*.
.*
*هـــــــــــولــــــــــنــــــــــدا* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
طالعه هي وجوري من المول وهم فاطسين ضحك .. الأندومي أحترق فطلعوا لـ المول .. يتسوقوا .. ويأكلوا
جوري ميته ضحك :: أنتين مجنونة .. يعني كل من مر علقتي عليه بالعربي .. وآخر شي تتفشلي بأنه عربي وفهم عليش 
ألاء متفشلة وهي تضحك :: والله من هبالتي .. أهم شي ما يطلع قطيفي وخلاص ههههه 
جوري ابتسمت :: هبول .. " طالعت في ساعتها " .. بسرعة حركي ريولش .. خلنا نوصل الشقة قبل لا يجي الليل ويصير الشارع يخووف .. " وبمرح " .. وآخر مرة تقعدي تعلقي جديه وتفشلينا
ألاء :: ههههه إن شاء الله .. أني ما أدري ويش خلاني أصير هبلة وأقلد الروايات وأعلق هههه .. وآخر شي أتفشل .. بس أستاهل 
جوري :: خخخخخخ إيه أعقلي وتوبي لله 
ألاء بحركة مرحة وهي تحط أحد أصابعها على جبهتها وتنزله جهة شفايفها :: توووووووووووووبة 
جوري ضحكت على الحركة :: هببببببببببببببلة ههههه 
ألاء ابتسمت وكملت بهبال :: تدري حاسه شكلي غلط بدون عباة ومو متغطية 
جوري ميتة ضحك :: هههههه لاااااا أنتين حاطين لش شي في الأكل 
ألاء بمرح :: خفي علينا يل المحقق كونان 
جوري من كثر الضحك قعدت على الأرض مو قادرة تمشي والناس صاروا يطالعوا فيها .. ألاء تفشلت منها ووقفتها :: قومي فشلتينا جعلش الصمرقع 
جوري تضحك على كلامها :: هههههههههههههههههه أنشببببببي أنتين وما بضحك
ألاء حطت إيدها على شفايفها :: ها سكتنا
جوري طالعت فيها وهي تحاول ما تضحك .. وصاروا يمشوا ساكتين .. 
دخلوا الشقة بهدوء .. ألاء طالعت جوري .. وردوا يضحكوووا .. جوري قعدت على الأرض من كثر الضحك :: هههههـ أكــ هههه ــر هههه هش ههههه ألــا هههههه ؤه هههههههههههههه 
ألاء طالعتها وهي تضحك :: ههههههه مشش ههه مشكل هههه أني ميتة ههههه عليش 
جوري وهي تحاول توقف ضحك وتمسح دموعها إلي طاحوا :: صدق هبلانه .. " ابتسمت وحضنت ألاء " .. بس أحبش
ألاء غمضت عيونها .. وهمست :: جوري ما بتسوي فيني زي مريم صح ؟؟
جوري :: يا قلبي كل شي كتبت رب العالمين .. إذا ربي كاتب يصير ليي شي بيصير .. لا كلامي ولا كلامش بينفع 
ألاء بألم :: كنت أني وييها نتشابه .. وايد نتشابه .. كل شي زي بعض .. دايماً ويا بعض .. وأحين صرنا بعاااااااااااااد !!
جوري بعصبية :: ألاء خلااااص أنتين مو عارفه لنفسش .. شوي تضحكي .. شوي تصيحي .. شوي تحبي ... وشوي تكرهي !!! .. وبعدين وياااش ؟؟ .. مو أنتين أول وحدة يصير فيها كذا .. وبعدين مريم ما ماتت .. أحتمال تصحى من غيبوبتها .. أصحي يا ألاااااااااااء أصحييي
ألاء طالعتها بصدمة من عصبيتها .. جوري اخذت نفس .. وطالعتها بنظرة .. ودخلت غرفتها 
ألاء قعدت على الكنب .. وهي تفكر في إلي قالته جوري
شوي وقامت غرفتها .. بدلت .. وغسلت أسنانها .. وتمددت على السرير .. تحاول تنااااااااام 
بس ما مو متعودة تنام بدون جوري .. جوري .. متعودة تنام وييها في غرفة .. يسولفوا .. عن ماضيهم .. عن أمنيات المستقبل .. عن أي شي !!
ألاء تفكر في كلام جوري " 
وييها حق جوري .. أني المفروض ما أنسى مريم .. بس ما تتوقف حياتي عليها " 
وقفت ألاء .. " بروح أنام وييها " وتوجهت لغرفة جوري .. دقت الباب .. وفتحته .. طلت بمرح :: تسمحي ليي أدخل لو لا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*.
.*
*الــــــــقــــــــطـــــــــــيـــــــــــــف ♥* 
*.
.*
*جـــــــــــــــــــواد* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*ابتسم لخواته .. وقال بصوت هادي :: نورتوا البيت .. " وبحزن " .. تعالوا كل بين فترة وفترة بدل عيشتي لحالي .. أنتون تغيروا جو .. وأنا أغير جو 
حنين كسر بخاطرها .. :: ولا يهمك .. بس إن شاء الله أمي دايماً توافق
جواد ابتسم :: صح .. أمي كيف وافقت تجوا تناموا عننندي ؟؟ .. " تنهد " .. وهي ما تحبني !!!
رحيق :: جواد ويش هالكلام مافيه أم ما تحب ضناها .. 
قاطعها جواد بألم :: لا أمي ما تحبني .. لو تحبني ما تابعت جهاد .. وخطبت له جوري
رحيق وهي تحاول تدور لأمها عذر :: أممم أمي لأن تحب جهاد أكثر واحد فينا وما ترد له طلب
جواد وهو يحط وجهه بين كفوفه :: بس ما توصل لدرجة أنه تتابعه في الخطأ .. 
حنين أشرت لسحر تقوم تجيب ماي ليها .. وسحر قامت .. حنين :: لحين تحبها ؟؟؟
جواد عرف أنها تقصد جوري .. قال بألم :: وللأبد !!
حنين تنهدت :: بس لازم تنساها .. أنت بنفسك قلت مستحيل ترجع لك 
جواد طالع فوق وتنهد :: صح قلت .. بس ما أقدر ما أحاول 
رحيق :: بس أهلها يدروا أنتون لويش أنفصلتوا .. ما بيرضوا يخلوها ترجع لك .. وأنت تخليت عنها بسهووولة 
جواد سكت وما رد .. وحنين ورحيق تنهدوا على حال جواد .. دخلت سحر وعطت حنين كاس الماي .. وشربته 
سحر قالت بتفكير :: أقول أخواني ما دام إحنا في إجازة .. ويش رايكم نسافر 
رحيق ابتسمت :: وين مثلاً ؟؟ 
سحر :: إيران 
حنين :: حليوة الفكرة .. ويش رايك جواد 
جواد ابتسم وبهدوء :: إذا إمي ما قالت ليكم شي .. ما في مانع عندي أنا 
هزوا خواته روسهم 
رحيق وقفت بمرح :: أقول جواد دور لينا فلم حلييييو .. وأني بسوي خرابيط حق نشاهده 
جواد ضحك وهو يقوم :: حاضر على أمرش رحوقه* 
*.
.*
*هـــــــــــــــولـــــــــــنــــــــــدا* 
*.
.*
*
جــــــــوري* 
*
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*ابتسمت :: إيه اسمح ونص 
ألاء قربت من سريرها .. وتمددت وييها .. جوري تنهدت :: آسفة على عصبيتي لوشه .. بس عشانش والله !!
ألاء تنهدت :: أدرررري .. إني زودتها شويات .. " وبخبث " .. بس عقاباً لكِ وردعاً لأمثالك .. بتخبريني بسالفة جواد من الألف لـ الياء 
جوري ضحكت :: إن شااااااااااء الله عمتي .. " وتنهدت بألم " .. سالفتنا بدت* 
*وبدت تحكي ليها إلي صار ليها هي وجواد !*
*.
.
بـــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــد مـــــــــــرور ثــــــــلاثـــــــــة أشــــــــــهــــــــر ونـــــص
.
.
هـــــــــــــــــــولـــــــــــنـــــــــــــدا 
.
.
ألاء 
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.
طلعت من الكلاس بملل .. اليوم جدولها يتضارب ويا جوري وما تصير وييها في المحاضرة .. تنهدت .. واااي الدراسة هنا وايد صعبة ..اشوى بعد أنها بالانقلش .. وما يخلونا نتعلم اللغة الهولندية 
توجهت للكفتيريا .. وقعدت .. حطت راسها على الطاولة بتعب .. وينك يا سريري بس !!! .. غمضت عيونها وجا في خيالها حسين .. وابتسمت وقلبها يدق وحششششششني !! .. لو ما أشوف أخباره في قروب الوتس آب .. ما أدري كيف كنت بعيش .. تنهدت .. ولحين ما استلسم .. الغلط مني المفروض ما أقوله وأعلقه فيني زياااادة 
المفروض استمريت في عنادي .. هه لما اعترفت له أحين أخذ أمل إني بغير رأيي .. ولحين ما استمل من ثلاثة أشهر يدق .. تنهدت .. وهي ترفع راسها وتفتح جوالها .. فتحت قروب الوتس آب حق بيت جدها
 تبغى تسولف وياهم .. كتبت بتردد .. " من موجود ؟؟ " .. يااارب ما يرد هووو .. بااارب نايم أحين .. يارب   
رد عليها مصطفى " أنا موجود يالي تداومي خخخخخ ..  شخبارش يا الهولندية ؟  " 
ردت عليها " هههههههه أنا بخير .. مسوي روحك ما عندك دوام .. إنت مو ويا المدراس تاخذوا إجازة عيد الاضحى هههه .. أخبارك يا القطيفي ؟؟ .. وأخبار ريوم ؟؟ " 
مصطفى " خخخخخخ ويش دراني مظلومين إحنا .. إحمم أفخر لأني قطيفي .. مريم على حالها .. ما تغير " 
ألاء " والنعم فينا أحنا القطافة كلنا =)) .. إممم الله يقومها بالسلامة يارب " 
مصطفى " آمييين .. أخبار الدراسة " 
ألاء " والله لحين إحنا ندرس لغة وسنة تحضيرية وخرابيط .. إدعي ليي أجيب درجة عدلة في أختبارهم عشان يرضوا يخلوني أكمل طب "
مصطفى " موفقه .. أنتين ذاكري عدل وبتجيبي إن شاء الله " 
ألاء " والله أذاكر ما عندي مغريات هنا وطلعات زي لما كنت في القطيف .. ويايي بنية وحدة في الشقة بس " 
مصطفى " أوه تمام .. إنزين وهالبنت ويش جنسيتها ؟؟ " 
ألاء " قطيفية "
مصطفى " أوه كشخخخخخخه .. عندكم قطافة غيرها في السكن " 
ألاء " من دفعتي نوو .. من باقي الدفع إيه " 
مصطفى " اممم تمام " 


*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

ألاء " =)) " .. رفعت راسها على صوت جوري .. وقالت بستغراب :: ويش جيبش ؟؟ 
جوري تاخذ نفس وهي تقعد على الكرسي :: الدكتور غاااايب .. وووووووه حمااااااااس هههههه 
ألاء ابتسمت :: مشكل 
جوري ابتسمت :: من تكلمي ؟؟ 
ألاء :: مصطفى ولد عمتي 
جوري :: خطيب مريم مو ؟؟ 
ألاء :: هزت راسها بالإيجاب :: يب .. أقول قومي خلنا نروح الشقة بس دامش طلعتي 
جوري وقفت :: يالله 
ألاء كتبت لمصطفى " يالله سي يوو .. بقوم أروح الشقة .. نلقاك مرة ثانية " 
مصطفى " سي يو توو " 
.
داخـــــــل الشــــقــــة 
.*جــــــــــــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*لفيت على صوت ألاء :: شو بدك غداء جواري ؟؟ 
جوري بتفكير :: إممم سوي سبيكتي 
ألاء :: أوكي .. تعالي سوي ويايي العصير
جوري :: إنزين .. نبدل ونتلقى في المطبخ خخخخخخخخخخ
ألاء :: أوووكييييه خخخ* 
*.
.*
*بــــــــــعـــــــــد ســـــــــــاعـــــــــــات* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*رن جرس الشقة 
طالعت ألاء في جوري بستغراب :: يمممه مين إلي جاينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
جوري تهز أكتافها :: ما أدري قومي شوفي 
ألاء وقفت .. وطالعت من العين السحرية .. وشهقت :: أحمممممممممممممممممد !!!
فتحت الباب بسرعة .. وحضنته :: وحششششششششششتني يا الدب .. وحشتني وحشتني مررررررررررررررررررررررة 
أحمد ضحك :: وأنتين أكثثثثر .. لش فجة في البيت .. ما احد يتدلع علينا .. " وتذكر إلي وياه وهمس لـ ألاء " .. هي إدخلي ألبسي ويايي حسين ولد عمي 
ألاء إلي كانت دافنه روحها في حضنه رفعت راسها .. وانتبهت لحسين ونظرته ليها .. تفشلت وحمرت خدودها وركضت بسرعة لداخل غرفتها .. جوري كانت قاعدة في غرفتها :: أخوش هذا ألاءوه ؟
ألاء وهي تغطي وجهها بكفوف إيدها :: إيييييييه هذا هو ويا حسين 
جوري شهقت بخفيف :: يا علي ههههه " وبسخرية " ويووو تفشلوا بعض الناس 
ألاء تدور بتوتر في الغرفة :: وييلي ويش بسوي .. أول مره أشوفه بعد ما أعترفت له إني أحبه .. ويش هالنايبة ؟؟ .. يا علي ويش أسوي 
جوري تضحك عليها :: أقول إلبسي عباتش وإطلعي ليهم .. لا تنسي وياه أخوش أحين 
ألاء غمضت عيونها بإحراج :: لاااااا آهئئئ كيفا بقدر أتكلم ويا أحمد براحتي .. فشششششششلة أحين آهئئ .. " طالعت في جوري بحيرة " .. إنزين أحين وين عباتي .. من جينا هولندا ما لبستها .. يارب أشوفها بسرعة 
" توجهت للدولاب وفتحته وتنهدت براحة لما شافت العباية " وييي أشوى شفتها بسرعة ..
جوري وقفت وهي تضحك :: خلاص ما صارت بتقابلي خطيبش .. لا تغيري تعاملش وياه 
ألاء بفشلة :: ماااا أقدر .. " وابتسمت بخجل " .. من أشوفه أتذكر صوته لما قال ليي يحبني 
جوري فاطسة ضحك عليها :: شكلي فضيييع وأنتين مستحية 
ألاء مدت بوزها :: مالت بس !! .. " طالعت في شكلها بالعباة وضحكت " وحشتتتتتتني العباة ههههه 
جوري دفتها لعند الباب وهي تهمس :: وأكيد حسين فج عليش أكثر خخخ 
ألاء طالعتها وهي رفعة حاجبها :: هبلة 
جوري ضحكت وهي تشوفها تعطيها ظهرها .. وتفتح الباب .. وتطلع 
ألاء بس سكرت الباب رفعت راسها وطالعت في أحمد .. توجهت له .. وحضنته :: يا علي وحشتنننننننني واااااااااااااااااايد 
أحمد :: وأنتين أكثثثثثثر .. لدرجة إني ما قدرت .. وجيب لش في الأجازة .. " وبمرح " .. وسحبت ويايي حسين 
ألاء ضحكت عليه .. حسين طالعها " يااااااااه وحشتني .. وحشتني .. وحشتني .. " .. وقال بنبرة متعمدنها :: ما عليش منه أنا جاي بإرادتي خخخخ ..
أحمد بمزح :: إيه أكيد تبغى تشوف الشقران 
حسين ابتسم ولا رد " لا والله أبغى أشوف أختك " 
أحمد وقف :: أبغى الحمام _ أكرمكم الله _ 
ألاء وقفت وياه .. بس أحمد قال ليها :: لا لا خليش مرتاحة بس أشري ليي وينه 
ألاء في داخلها " لاااا ما أبغى أصير أني وياه لحالي " أشرته له عليه :: هناك  
أحمد دخل الحمام _ تكرمون _ .. وحسين طالع ألاء إلي منزلة راسها .. وتطالع حضنها .. وقال بحب :: وحشتييني .. " وبتريقة " .. هذا عقاباً لش عشان ما تردي على المكالمات 
ألاء حمر وجهها .. وما ردت عليه .. حسين ابتسم وهي يبغى يعاندها :: يا عمري الناس الي مستحية 
ألاء وقفت بسرعة .. وراحت المطبخ .. حسين قعد يضحك .. تستاهل .. تحقرني وتحقر رسايلي ليها 
.
.*
*بــــــــــــــعــــــــــــد مــــــــــــــرور 7 ســــــــــنـــــــــــوات* 
*.
.*
*ألاء*
*
ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طلعت من القاعة .. تدور جوري .. وبس شافتها ركضت ليها وحضنتها :: جوريوه كفش باقي لينا بس نص ترم 
جوري ضحكت على طريقتها المتحمسة في الكلام :: لا لا لا باشا أحسن 
ألاء مدت إيدها بمرح :: باااشااااا 
جوري بمرح يضاهي مرح ألاء :: باااشاا 
ألاء ضحكت :: بهذه المناسبة الجميلة أدعوك للغداء في مطعم ما =))
جوري ضحكت :: لقد قبلت دعوتك يا أنستي 
ألاء ابتسمت وهي تاخذ نفس :: وحشتني القطيف .. أفكر أنزل هالصيفية 
جوري تنهدت :: مي تووو 
ألاء سحبت جوري لجهة البوابة :: يالله حركي خلنا نروح نبلع 
جوري ضحكت :: Let's go
.*
*بــــــــــعــــــــــــد ســـــاعــــــة* 
*.*
*جــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طلعنا أني وألاء من المطعم .. قلت بكسل :: بنروح مشي لو بتكسي 
ألاء :: لازم نمشي على هالأكل خخخ 
جوري ابتسمت :: نمشي نمشي أوكي 
ألاء ابتسمت .. ورن جوالها .. " صــــافـــيـــو " .. ابتسمت :: أهليييين ولد العمة 
بس الصوت إلي وصلها .. ما كان صوت مصطفى .. صوت خلاها تنهار على الأرض .. وهي مو مصدقة :: ما يصير أهلين بنت الخالة 
ألاء وهي مو مصدقة .. قعدت على الأرض .. وجوري جت ورفعتها .. وخلتها مستندة عليها :: مرييييم .. قعدتي من الغيبوبة .. 
مريم بصوت مبحوح :: إيه يا روح مريم .. مريم رجعت لش
ألاء تصيح :: ما أحلم صح ؟؟؟؟ .. أخييييييييراً جا اليوم إلي قعدتي فيه .. أخيراً مريم رجعتي ليي 
مريم ابتسمت :: إيه مريم رجعت .. 
ألاء :: آهئئئئئئئ مريم وحشتيني .. وحشني صوتش .. آهئئئئئئ 
مريم :: يا عمري لويش تصيحي أحين ؟؟ .. أني قعدت .. وأستناش ترجعي 
ألاء لفت لجوري :: جوري مريم قعدت .. 
جوري بإبتسامة عريضة :: آلف الحمد لله على سلامتها
ألاء صارت تضحك ودموعها مغرقة وجهها :: هههه بروح المطار وبحجز على أقرب طيارة .. وباجي لش .. أنتظريني مريم 
مريم ابتسمت :: للأبد بنتظرش* 
*.
.*
*بــــــــعــــــــد عــــــــدة ســــاعـــــات 
.
.*
*
طلعت ألاء من البوابة ووراها جوري .. من حظهم حصلوا على رحلة في نفس اليوم .. كانت بعد ساعتين .. جهزوا أغراضهم .. ورجعوا لـ " القطيف " 
ألاء تدور بعيونها على أحمد .. وجوري تدور على يوسف .. كل وحدة أنتبهت لأخوانه وراحت ليهم ركض* 
*.
.*
*ألاء* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*
راحت لأحمد بسرعة وحضنته وهي تصيح :: أحممممد مرررريم رجعت ليي 
أحمد يشد عليها :: إيه الحمد لله قامت مريم بالسلامة .. خلاص بلا صياح
ألاء ترفع راسها وهي تمسح دموعها :: هه دموع الفرح .. وحشتوني كلكم 
لفت على صوت حسين :: وإن شاء الله إحنا من الناس إلي وحشتيهم يا بنت العم 
ألاء طالعته بتوتر " مو قدام أحمد .. الله يخليك " 
غمضت عيونها بفشلة وهي تسمع حسين يقول :: أحمد أنا أحب أختك .. وبتقدم ليها قريب 
أحمد ابتسم :: ما بنلاقي أحسن منك يا ولد عمي .. " وبمرح " .. بس بشويش على أختي 
ألاء منزلة راسة والحرارة تطلع منها من الحيا .. حسين ما لقى إلا قدام أخويي يقول هالموضوع 
أحمد سحب ألاء ورى ظهره بمزح :: هي أنت أكلت أختي بنظراتك .. جيتك المطار سامحناك عليها لما قلت أنك بتتقدم قريب .. ولين ما تتقدم ما نبغى أشوفك ويا أختي في نفس المكان 
حسين بمرح :: عجل من بكرة أنا متقدم 
ألاء فلصت أحمد وحطت قهرها منه ومن حسين في هالفلوص .. أحمد صرخ بألم :: حسين غير رايك ترى أختي وحشية .. بتبلش فيها 
حسين طالعها بوله :: أستحملها بكل حالاتها
ألاء لزقت في ظهر أحمد .. وخبت وجهها فيه .. وأحمد وحسين ميتين ضحك عليها
أحمد وهو يحاول يوقف ضحك :: خلاص حسين أنقلع .. عطيتك وجه 
حسين ضحك وهي يمشي .. ويسوي باي :: نتلقى قريب 
أحمد سحب ألاء قدامه :: خلاص راح 
ألاء ما تتكلم :: .....
أحمد ضحك عليها وهو يسحبها ويروحوا السيارة* 
*.
.*
*جـــــــــوري* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*حضنت يوسف :: يوزرسيف شخبارك ؟؟ وحشتني كبر وادي وادرين 
يوسف ضحك :: أنتين من عرفتي ألاء صرتي طويلة لسان 
جوري مدت لسانها له :: ها تشوفه طويل 
يوسف يضحك :: الحمد لله على السلامة يا الظريفة 
جوري بجدية :: لو سمحت أني دكتورة جوري 
يوسف يضحك :: لا يحوشش .. أمشي السيارة وأنتين ساكتة
.*
*فـــــــي الــــــســــيـــــــارة* 
*.*
*يوسف بمرح :: حيا الله جوريتنا .. تو ما نورت السيارة 
جوري ابتسمت بحب :: الله يحيك غناتي .. والنور نورك 
يوسف أبتسم :: ها شخبار أمتحاناتش .. وويش هالنزلة الفوجائية ؟؟
جوري :: الحمد لله وإن شاء الله ما أحمل مادة خخخخ .. والله هالنزلة جت عشان ألاء .. بنت خالتها صاحيه من الغيبوبة وجت ليها 
يوسف :: أهاا .. ولويش .. " قطع كلامه جواله إلي يرن .. طالع في المتصل .. بعدين طالع في جوري .. ورفع " 
يوسف بنبرة عادية :: هلا 
يوسف بدت نبرة تتغير للشدة :: ليش ؟؟ 
يوسف بصدمة :: يا علي ما يشوف شر .. " طالع في جوري وتنهد " .. وجوري أحين راجع وييها من المطار .. وبنمركم .. مع السلامة 
جوري طالعته :: ويش صاير .. وويش دخلني في الموضوع 
يوسف يحاول يخلي نبرته عادية :: هذا جواد .. أخوه جهاد صاير له حادث .. ويبغاكم أثنينكم أنتين وجواد 
جوري قلبها دق لما سمعت أسمه .. سبع سنين ما شافته .. وجهاد بعد !!! .. الله يستر =(( 
.
.*
*الــــــمــــســــتـــــشـــــفـــــى* 
*.
.*
*مـــــــــــــريــــــــــــــــم* 
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*دخلت عليي ألاء .. وصارت تركض ليي .. وأرتمت في حضني .. حضنتها بقوة .. وطالعت في مصطفى إلي غمز ليي .. وطلع برا الغرفة .. ابتسمت :: لويش الصياح أحين ؟؟؟
ألاء :: وحشتييييييني مرررررررة .. سبع سنين يا الظالمة .. أصلاً أني لحين مو مصدقة الموضوع .. رجعتي ليي أخيييراً 
مريم ابتسمت :: شفتي كيفا .. أختبر غلاتي عندش 
ألاء طالعتها :: لا تجربي تختبريني مره ثانية .. أختبارش صعب هههه .. أصعب من أختبارات هولندا 
مريم ابتسمت وبمرح :: يقولوا بتصيري دكتورة 
ألاء هزت راسها :: إيه .. وحتى أنتين ترى 
مريم :: إيه مصطفى قال ليي كل شي .. " وبخبث " .. شخبار الناس إلي يحبوش 
ألاء حمرت خدودها :: بيتقدم ليي 
مريم ابتسمت :: متى صار ذا ؟؟؟ 
ألاء بدت تحكي ليها .. كل شي .. بدت من 7 سنين .. وتبغى تنتهي باليوم 
.
.*
*جـــــــــــواد*
*ღ.
ღ. 
ღ.*
*طالع في جوري ويوسف إي جاين له .. يالله وحشششششششته .. سبع سنين .. سبع سنين ما شافها .. ولا سمع صوتها 
وحشته .. كلها .. وحشته !! 
صار يشوف فيها الماضي الحلو .. ورجع للواقع المر .. على صوت يوسف :: ويش يبغى منكم جهاد
جواد يهز أكتافه :: ما أدري  .. ما رضي يقول .. يستنى جوري
يوسف طالع في جوري :: تبغي ادخل وياش
جوري هزن راسها بإيه .. ويوسف مسك إيدها وشد عليها :: يالله جواد خانا نشوف ويش يبغى
جواد توجه للغرفة الموجود فيها جهاد .. فتح الباب ودخل .. ووراه جوري ويوسف .. جواد قال بنبرة هادية :: جت جوري .. ويش تبغى منا ؟؟
جهاد وهو يتكلم بصعوبة .. ويتنفس بشكل واضح :: أنـ ـا أبـ ـغـ ـكـ ـم تـ ـسـ ـامـ ـحـ ـونـ ـي عـ ـلـ ـي إلـ ـي سـ ـويـ ـتـ ـه فـ ـيـ ـكـ ـم
جواد لأن المتكلم اخوه ما يقدر ما يسامحه .. خصوصاً انه السالفة مر عليها فترة مو هينة .. والجرح مو زي اول :: مسامح يا اخوي
جوري طالعته والدموع متجمعة فيعيونها .. هي تدمرررررت بإلي سوااااه .. هي لحين الجرح عندها ينزف .. لأنها بطبعها حساسة ودلوعة ..وشوفت جواد وجهاد احين ملح نرش على جروحها
لكن !!! شوفة جهاد بالحال هذا .. خلتها تلين .. هي مو من طبعها تحقد :: الله يسامحك
جهاد ابتسم وقال بصعوبة :: أثـ ـبـ ـتـ ـوا لـ ـيـ ـي هـ ـالـ ـشـ ـي
جواد طالعه بستفهام :: كيفا ؟؟
جهاد :: أرجـ ـعـ ـوا لـ ـبـ ـعـ ـض
جوري شهقت
جهاد طالعها :: جـ ـواد مـ ـالـ ـه دخـ ـل .. الـ ـسـ ـالـ ـفـ ـه كـ ـلـ ـهـ ـا مـ ـنـ ـي أنـ ـا
جوري بهمس :: بس ما اقدر اوثق فيه
جواد بقوة :: بس انا تعلمت من الي صار
جوري طالعت يوسف بحيرة .. يوسف قرب منها وهمس في اذونها بكلام .. جوري بعد كلامه طالعت في جواد :: موافقة .. بس لو شكيت فيني مرة ثانية يا جواد ما اسامحك دنيا وآخرة
جواد ابتسم بعدم تصديق .. وطالع جهاد بامتنان .. بس اختفت ابتسامته وهو يشوف الخط حق جهاز القلب 
.
.
بـــــــــــعـــــــــــد 3 أســــــابــــــيـــــــــع
.
. 
ألاء
ღ.
ღ.
ღ.
... :: هل توافقين على حسين ألـ ... زوجاً لك
ألاء مغصها بطنها.. وقالت بعد فترة من السكوت :: موافقة
خلاها الشيخ تردد كلام وياه .. وبعدها خلا ابوها يودي ليها الكتاب حق وتوقع فيه وحضنها .. ألاء ماسكه دموعها لا تصيح .. وبعدها حضنتها امها وما تحملت .. أحمد قرب منها وفلصها :: يالليل الدمعة الساكبة .. ترى تزوجتي خلاص هوني عن هل حركات .. وفيش مكياج بعد !! ناويه تنحشي حسين من اليلة
ألاء طالعته بحقد :: حمار
أحمد ضحك وقرب منها وحضنها وهمس ليها :: إلي تجرأ وجا المطار وقال إلي قاله هذا ميت على ترابش ولو شافش بخيشه استجن
ألاء ابتسمت بخجل ولا ردت
قربت منها مريم وهي تهمس بمرح :: بعدوووا عن توأمي
أحمد بتريقة :: إنا لله رجعت اللزقة وما بتخليني اخذ راحتي ويا اختي
ألاء ضحكت وهي تبعده :: تباعد كلش ولا ريامي
راحت ليها وحضنتها .. مريم همست :: واخييراً شفتش عروسة
ألاء ابتسمت وهمست :: عقبال ما اشوف اولادش
مريم :: وولادش
طالعوا في بعض وضحكوا
جوهم بنات الشلة " جنان ، زينب، زهراء ، إيمان ، مروى " :: ضحكونا وياكم
ألاء طالعت مريم :: لا لا سسسسر
مروى بمرح :: إنا لله .. رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة
ألاء ومريم ضحكوا .. إيمان قربت من ألاء بمرح :: أني قلت انش بتاخذي ابو غميزه
ألاء ضحكت :: ولا نسيتي ئه ؟؟؟
إيمان :: هههههه ولا بنسى داك ألاء
ألاء ابتسمت :: الله يخلينا لبعض .. سوالفنا هادي رجعت ليي ذكريات المدرسة .. هالسوالف فيها ملامح طفولتنا ومراهقتنا واحين ملامح شبابنا
البنات ابتسموا ليها .. ألاء انتبهت لجوري .. وجت وحضنتها .. رفيقة غربتها
جوري :: الف مبروك حسين
ألاء ابتسمت وبحب :: وانتين الف مبروك جواد
.
.
حــــــــــــــــســــــــــــيــــــــــــــن*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.
ابتسمت وأنا المحها من بعيد .. حلم المراهقه .. والشباب .. أميرة قلبي .. اليوم توجوها على قصرها .. اليوم هي ليي .. قربت منها .. وطبعت قبلة على جبينها البارد .. ومسكت إيدها .. عشان لا تهرب مني
.
بــــــــعـــــد نـــــــص ســــــــاعـــــــه
.
ألاء*
*ღ.
ღ.
ღ.
طالعت في حسين بخجل :: ماني
حسين يضحك :: ما بتقوليها يعني
ألاء بهمس :: لا
حسين مسك إيدها وحطها على قلبه .. وقال بنبرة كلها حب :: شوفي هذا كيفا ينبض لش .. وقاعد يطلبش تحسسيه أنه ما ينبض لجماد .. يبغى يسمعها منش !!
ألاء طالعته ولما شافت نظراته ليها نزلت راسها .. قالت بهمس وهي مستحية :: أحبك*

*THE END =))*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

*وأنتهت** الرواية على خير رغم قلة المتابعين =)
أتمنى من كل إلي يمر هنا يترك تعليق بسيط عن الرواية 
الرواية يمكن تشابه أحداث في الواقع .. لأني بعض الأحداث أخذتها من ناس واقعين 
بس غالبيتها " وخصوصا قصص الحب =) " من خيالي 
دعواتكم لأسرار .. الله يوفقها في دراستها الجامعيه .. وتخلص من الجامعه القرف وتفتك .. وتتوظف أهم شي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 


وفي النهاية أبروا ذمتي وحللوني 
ومبارك عليكم رمضان قبل الزحمة خخخخخخخخخخخخ 
ومتباركين بمولد الحجة ولو متأخرة شويتين =) 
والله يعجل لولينا الفرج ويسهل له المخرج
ويجعلنا أنصاره ..ومن المستشهدين بين يديه وتحت لواءه 



**وداعاً =)* *

.   .   .   .*

----------


## حلم لطيف

يعطيش العافية غناتي ,, والرواية جدآ جميله عشت أجوائها لحضة بلحضة
الله يوفقش يارب ويحقق أمانيش

----------


## وردة المنتدى

اللهم صلِ على محمدِ وإل محمد وعجل فرجهم

- روآيه جدا جدآ رآئعه
عشت ويّ الآبطآل لحظةة ب لحظظه ")
ب صراحه تستآهليّ متابعين أكثثر +* اسلوبش في طرح الروآيه جدآ

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> يعطيش العافية غناتي ,, والرواية جدآ جميله عشت أجوائها لحضة بلحضة
> الله يوفقش يارب ويحقق أمانيش




*
الله يعافيش وأنتي اجمل وخالقي ()
ياااااااااارب وياش !!*

----------


## [♥|ǍŜЯǍŘ |♥]

> اللهم صلِ على محمدِ وإل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> 
> - روآيه جدا جدآ رآئعه
> عشت ويّ الآبطآل لحظةة ب لحظظه ")
> ب صراحه تستآهليّ متابعين أكثثر +* اسلوبش في طرح الروآيه جدآ




*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يا حياتي أنتي أروع
أنتوا تكفوني :$ بس ما نمانع لو زدتوا :$
باين أن مشاركتش قبل لاتكتمل نزلت :)
نورتيني*

----------

